#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-25
* #ubuntu-bugs  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<ubotu> New bug: #122048 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "<Insert Writeable Disk> Button positioned over <Cancel> Button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122048
<ubotu> New bug: #122051 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet displays wrong signal strength with 2 aps" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122051
<ubotu> New bug: #122052 in kvirc (universe) "kvirc locales error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122052
<ubotu> New bug: #122053 in kdebase (main) "konqueror doesn't check destination free space before starting directory move" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122053
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-bugs.log
<ubotu> New bug: #122055 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (universe) "Compiz Fusion {gutsy}" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122055
<ubotu> New bug: #122056 in apparmor (universe) "Apparmor won't work after installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122056
<ubotu> New bug: #122057 in gnomebaker (universe) "cd-drive is shown in device menu when burning dvd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122057
<ubotu> New bug: #122058 in openipmi (universe) "Merge openipmi (2.0.11-1) from debian unstable" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122058
<ubotu> New bug: #122059 in network-manager (main) "Added Leap Support plus fixes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122059
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hello dholbach !
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: you've been up early today? :)
<thekorn> dholbach: yes! 'morgen stund hat gold im mund'
<coNP> guten morgen dholbach, thekorn  :)
<thekorn> hey coNP
<dholbach> hey coNP
<dholbach> thekorn: I'm amazed :)
<dholbach> thekorn: the api changes wiki page looks good
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll review your branch now - it might be time for mailing the mailing list about it soon (and prod pitti, asac and mvo)
<ubotu> New bug: #122062 in Ubuntu "gnome startup failed due wrong /dev/null permission" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122062
<ubotu> New bug: #122064 in synaptic (main) "[Wishlist]  Removing software+dependencies currently much more difficult than installing them" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122064
<ubotu> New bug: #122065 in firefox (main) "apport hook test - error " [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122065
<ubotu> New bug: #122066 in hugin (universe) "crash due to wrong thread initialization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122066
<ubotu> New bug: #122067 in firefox (main) "apport hook test - error 2" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122067
<ubotu> New bug: #122068 in vlc (universe) "crash when decoding video " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122068
<ubotu> New bug: #122069 in grip (universe) "grip produces corrupted ogg files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122069
<ubotu> New bug: #122070 in firefox (main) "apport hook test - error 3" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122070
<ubotu> New bug: #122071 in Ubuntu "Avast got jammed when it tries to scan /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14:1/power/state" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122071
<ubotu> New bug: #122072 in gnokii (universe) "xgnokii fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122072
<ubotu> New bug: #122073 in bzr-svn (universe) "should enhance svn" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122073
<ubotu> New bug: #122074 in firefox (main) "javascript can't complete a for..in.. loop (mootools 1.11 in use)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122074
<ubotu> New bug: #122075 in evolution (main) "I lost contact information and sign " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122075
<ubotu> New bug: #122076 in Ubuntu "To get movie player to work, I attempted to add repositories from medibuntu and a major failure of software occurred.  Symaptic Package Mgr. shows only an error box.  Add/Remove Applications error box reads - failed to check for anstalled and available applications." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122076
<gnomefreak> do we even support medibuntu?
<crimsun> no, "we" don't.
<DarkMageZ> sounds like the user failed to add the repository to the sources.list properly.
<gnomefreak> i didnt think so, is that bug rejectable
<DarkMageZ> i'd reject it cause it's not a bug. it should be a support request.
<gnomefreak> i am
<gnomefreak> user doesnt know what hes doing
<gnomefreak> is invaild reject now?
<pochu> gnomefreak: yes, it is.
<gnomefreak> pochu: ty
<ubotu> New bug: #122079 in wpasupplicant (main) "WPA doesnt restart when running apache2 webserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122079
<ubotu> New bug: #122080 in openoffice.org-voikko (main) "[gutsy]  /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-voikko.postinst: line 232:  2779 Segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122080
<ubotu> New bug: #122081 in gtk+2.0 (main) "beagle search in filechooser not possible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122081
<ubotu> New bug: #122082 in compiz (main) "Desktop Effects Cube" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122082
<ubotu> New bug: #122083 in compiz (main) "Desktop Effects return to X fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122083
<ubotu> New bug: #122084 in Ubuntu "gnome-screensaver doesn't work with compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122084
<ubotu> New bug: #122085 in Ubuntu "close-window-button in compiz sometimes closes window below" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122085
<ubotu> New bug: #122087 in netenv (universe) "Please teach netenv about Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122087
<ubotu> New bug: #122088 in amule (universe) "amule crash on menu Option access" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122088
<ubotu> New bug: #122089 in totem (main) "/var/crash/_usr_bin_totem-video-thumbnailer.1000.crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122089
<ubotu> New bug: #122091 in gnome-applets (main) "trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122091
<ubotu> New bug: #122092 in gcalctool (main) "Calculator always rounds to one decimal place in simple mode." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122092
<ubotu> New bug: #122094 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Disable compiz/beryl on switch to battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122094
<ubotu> New bug: #122095 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes when transferring an ogg file to a mp3 usb-stick" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122095
<ubotu> New bug: #122096 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashes randomly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122096
<ScottK> bdmurray: Did you see the ping I left you last night about not using Triaged just now?
<ScottK> Resend - bdmurray: I think you ought to consider making it triaging policy NOT to use the Triaged state until Bug #121636 gets fixed.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121636 in malone "when a bug is marked as triaged it disappears" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121636
<ubotu> New bug: #122097 in monodevelop (universe) "Crash when changing arrow direction in GUI editor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122097
<ubotu> New bug: #122090 in iptables (main) "parse_port undefined when using libipt_tcp.so directly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122090
<ubotu> New bug: #122098 in audacity (universe) "audacity 24bit quantization noise in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122098
<ubotu> New bug: #122100 in alsa-driver (main) "sound like am old CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122100
<ogra> how does an old Cd sound ?
<ogra> less digital than a new one ?
<ubotu> New bug: #122102 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Cannot enable port 3.  Maybe the USB cable is bad? - DM-140GINK Demo / HMC-2K53A" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122102
<ubotu> New bug: #122103 in xdg-user-dirs-gtk (universe) "creates ~ even when nautilus has ~ as the Desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122103
<ubotu> New bug: #122104 in compiz (main) "composite not working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122104
<ubotu> New bug: #122107 in gnome-pilot (main) "[Gutsy]  Applet appears in wrong group" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122107
<ubotu> New bug: #122108 in nginx (universe) "Please update the nginx package to the latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122108
<ubotu> New bug: #122110 in firefox (main) "firefox misparses listings from microsoft ftp service" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122110
<ubotu> New bug: #122113 in kvm (universe) "[Merge]  Please merge kvm-28-4 from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122113
<ubotu> New bug: #122114 in gnome-panel (main) "Can't remove non-functional screen brightness applet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122114
<ubotu> New bug: #122116 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Kernel bug reported in kern.log while trying to read corrupted ext3 filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122116
<ubotu> New bug: #122117 in Ubuntu "No toolbar-icons for KDE apps running in gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122117
<ubotu> New bug: #122118 in firefox (main) "Pressing Ctrl+W once closes all tabs, one by one" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122118
<ubotu> New bug: #122119 in amule (universe) "[gutsy]  amulegui crashes on run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122119
<ubotu> New bug: #122120 in totem (main) "erro interno de fluxo de dados" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122120
<ubotu> New bug: #122121 in bootcd (universe) "bootcdwrite fails with a syntax error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122121
<ubotu> New bug: #122122 in firefox (main) "firefox causing gnome to exit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122122
<ubotu> New bug: #122124 in gnome-media (main) "Can`t save in Sound Recorder using the Save button" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122124
<ubotu> New bug: #122126 in python-launchpad-bugs (main) "BugList needs to support cookie file to see private bugs" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122126
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: please check and respond to http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=142615
<ubotu> KDE bug 142615 in general "Switch users menu shows users who have logged out of a TTY session" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme] 
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: I still notice it on Gutsy.  They ask about any "ubuntu-/debian-specific kdm-patches to the kdm backend".  Do you know of any?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: not offhand, sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #122127 in firefox (main) "firefox crashes when loading webpage, shuts itself down." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122127
<ubotu> New bug: #122128 in vlc (universe) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122128
<ubotu> New bug: #122130 in samba (main) "Segfault in Samba" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122130
<ubotu> New bug: #122133 in Ubuntu "dapper->feisty regression: synaptics touchpad not properly configured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122133
<ubotu> New bug: #122136 in gtkpod (universe) "Preferences window can't fit on screen and can't be moved" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122136
<ubotu> New bug: #122139 in latex-beamer (universe) "latex beamer class unusable since tex upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122139
<Hobbsee> LP #44778, LP #119467
<ubotu> New bug: #122141 in gtk+2.0 (main) "SIGSEGV in gtk.Button.set_image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122141
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44778 in kubuntu-meta "kpager: 'Launch pager' seems to do nothing" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/44778
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119467 in kubuntu-meta "make non-essential packages Recommends and not Depends" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119467
<ubotu> New bug: #122149 in Ubuntu "ITP: Open Invaders" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122149
<ubotu> New bug: #122151 in Ubuntu "OpenOffice.org cannot follow .desktop links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122151
<ubotu> New bug: #122152 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu need to be restarted in order to new language configuration (locales) be applied" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122152
<ubotu> New bug: #122153 in langpack-locales (main) "locales configuration is not apropiate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122153
<ubotu> New bug: #122154 in Ubuntu "faliure to shut down properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122154
<ubotu> New bug: #122156 in apport (main) "crashes with "ValueError: package does not exist"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122156
<ubotu> New bug: #122157 in evince (main) "Unable to open document " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122157
<coNP> is bug report #122157 valid?
<coNP> evince claims to be 0.9.1-0ubuntu1~pollycoke2
<coNP> what is that?
<Hobbsee> coNP: means a non-ubuntu package
<Hobbsee> i'd expect
* coNP as well
<coNP> should I ask the user or simply reject?
* Hobbsee rejects
* Hobbsee would just reject
<coNP> err I mean set it invalid
<Hobbsee> :)
<coNP> no more reject :)
* Hobbsee smites with The Invalid Stick
* Hobbsee smites the bug, and the user, with The Invalid Stick
* coNP hides from The One True Invalid Stick
<bdmurray> Is it possible the user doesn't know they don't have an Ubuntu package?
<Hobbsee> because they've used some third party script or something?
<coNP> it is like law
<coNP> not knowing does not mean you don't have to obey
<calc> bdmurray: they should now :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: *grin*
<Hobbsee> coNP: that's the logic that i use on customers at work.
<coNP> What kind of customers?
<Hobbsee> "no, your inability to read a sign about bag checks does not mean that you are exempt from them"
<Hobbsee> i work in a supermarket
<Hobbsee> it's fun, for the most part
<Hobbsee> until people try to use logic like that
<Hobbsee> calc: 3am
<rbs-tito> does anyone know if the project tog et sax into Ubuntu is still active?
<bdmurray> Right maybe they are using a derivative or automatix or something . . . .  I think a more verbose rejection might have been more helpful for the reporter.
<coNP> bdmurray: I'll do that
<ScottK> They should email pollycoke@gmail.com who made the package.
<ScottK> http://download.tuxfamily.org/pollyrepo/feisty/gtk2-engines_2.11.1-0ubuntu1~pollycoke2_i386.changes
<ScottK> Not the same package, but it looks like the same packager.
<coNP> actually I am not wondering
<coNP> since I bugged seb128 to update libpoppler to get pdf working
<coNP> something they might have forgotten about
<coNP> (configure only issues a warning that there is no pdf support, no error)
<seb128> what?
<coNP> sorry I only told that evince needed a libpoppler update
<coNP> so that pdf documents can be displayed as well
<seb128> what are you wondering since then?
* coNP is _not_ wondering that they cannot see pdf documents
<ubotu> New bug: #122159 in Ubuntu "Problem with the restart function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122159
<ubotu> New bug: #122160 in scim (main) "scim lock modifier status (ctrl/shift/alt) on Firefox 1.5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122160
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: please provide a prewritten response :)
<rbs-tito> Guys, is bug 122159 a duplicate of bug 122154 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122159 in Ubuntu "Problem with the restart function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122159
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122154 in Ubuntu "faliure to shut down properly" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122154
<rbs-tito> Cool, "new" bugs have gone down to 49%. That means we have triaged more than half of all bugs
<Neolithium> Sweet!
<coNP> wow
<pochu> But we still have more than 30k bugs opened...
<rbs-tito> pochu: Don't ruin the moment :D
<pochu> hehe
* coNP senteces pochu to close 30 bugs now
<pochu> 30125 opened
<pochu> And we are 112 people in the channel... :)
* coNP senteces pochu to close 125 bugs now
<coNP> :)
<pochu> would be cool :)
<rbs-tito> I'll do it, using a random number generator :D
<fernando> s/125/1250/   :)
* pochu remembers Hobbsee to close all KDE bugs as *WontFix* :)
<Neolithium> rofl
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: Thanks for taking the time to report this bug and trying to help make Ubuntu better.  However, it seems that you are not using a software package provided by the official Ubuntu repositories.  Because of this the Ubuntu project can not support or fix your particular bug.  Please report this bug to the provider of the software package.  Thanks!
<rbs-tito> That for the evince bug?
<bdmurray> well evince or what have you
<coNP> bdmurray: nice
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: thanks :)
<rbs-tito> that should probably go onto the wiki
<Hobbsee> pochu: *grin*
<Hobbsee> pochu: i havent looked at them again yet
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: done
<pochu> Hobbsee: feel free ;)
* coNP hits update on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<bdmurray> Does anybody know of a wiki page about software repositories?  It would be nice to link to something regarding software we support.
<Neolithium> I........*scratches his head* Feel stupid and don't remember. LOL
<pochu> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* bdmurray hugs pochu
* pochu hugs bdmurray back :)
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know if the two bugs I mentioned are duplicates?
* bdmurray missed that
<ubotu> New bug: #122161 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic Package Manager ( internal error )" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122161
* Neolithium will take a peek tito
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: 12215 and 122154
<rbs-tito> *122159
<rbs-tito> bug 122159 & bug 122154
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122159 in Ubuntu "Problem with the restart function" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122159
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122154 in Ubuntu "faliure to shut down properly" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122154
<Neolithium> Yeah; they are identical.
<bdmurray> I'd disagree
<rbs-tito> I'll dupe it
<rbs-tito> Oh
<bdmurray> don't
<rbs-tito> One says they have no problem with shutdown, the other says they have a problem with shutdown
<bdmurray> The ability to power off or reboot a system is hardware specific.
<rbs-tito> The motherboard?
<bdmurray> The BIOS / DMI information
<ubotu> New bug: #122162 in bzr-gtk "bzr-gtk crash when not lanched in a branch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122162
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: what happened to that bug about guidance that you had milestoned?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: what do you mean what happened?  I updated it a couple of hours ago.  It is still an issue for me.  Did it disappear?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: i dont see it on the tribe 2 listing
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: did you happen to mark it as triaged?
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Is there a command that will tell them that, or do we expect them to know it?
<bdmurray> No I left it Incomplete
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: so it's on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.milestone:Alist=469 and i'm missing it?
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: it shows up here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+bugs
<bdmurray> I'm not sure it was ever Milestoned for Tribe 2 as I hadn't heard of it happening to anyone else
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it was on that list before, i thought
<Hobbsee> or else i was going off the wrong thing
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: hmm, the activity log doesn't show anything and I am not sure if it is supposed to
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: oh right, so it was just marked as for gutsy
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: They end up being kernel bugs so kernel debugging info plus 'sudo dmidecode'.
<rbs-tito> pk
<rbs-tito> NOO! New has gone up to 50% again
<rbs-tito> Get squishing
* Neolithium logs into launchpad with a big stick.
<Hobbsee> just makr them all as triaged....
<Hobbsee> oh wait.
<Neolithium> Uh, no, that'd just get me yelled at LOL
<bdmurray> One thing to do would be to look for all apport crashes from Gutsy and ask for debug backtraces.
<bdmurray> Gutsy's kernel is not currently setup to get the debugging information so any apport crash reports from Gutsy are incomplete.
<rbs-tito> would the repository list for bug 122161 be useful?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122161 in synaptic "Synaptic Package Manager ( internal error )" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122161
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: I don't think so.  virtual box won't show up in any Ubuntu repo
<bdmurray> ScottK: I saw your comments about Triaged
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: It seems like a bug with a non official repository. reject it?
<ScottK> bdmurray: Good.  Today the bug got approved to be cherry-picked, so maybe it won't be that long, but in the meantime, we ought not use it I don't think.
<rbs-tito> tsmithe: Long time, no speak
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: It might be good to get '/etc/apt/sources.list' just to prove it.  But yeah it sounds like an issue with a repo that they are using.
<tsmithe> rbs-tito, yeah!
<tsmithe> rbs-tito, how's it going?
<bdmurray> ScottK: It seems to be in progress now so I think it will be fixed soon.
<bdmurray> ScottK: I wanted to give them a chance to fix it.
<rbs-tito> tsmithe: Pretty good.  Any joy with that stuck up IT tech in school?
<ScottK> bdmurray: OK.  Up until today I didn't know it was going to be fixed soon.
* ScottK still has indigestion over the last LP upgrade.
<rbs-tito> We are back down to 49% YES!
<ubotu> New bug: #122163 in dmraid (universe) "dmraid does not work properly - Ubuntu 7.10 Tribe 1 is not being installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122163
* pochu wonders whether totem doesn't have multimedia keys support or it's bugged.
<rbs-tito> Should bug 51235 be closed? It is a translation issue in Dapper, shouldn't it be referred to Rosetta?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51235 in language-pack-cs "Ubuntu odpojen napjecho kabelu a pop-up v GNOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/51235
<ubotu> New bug: #122167 in firefox (main) "Firefox crash on gutsy on opening preferencies/downloads/save as dialogs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122167
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know the URL of that website which shows how many bugs are open in ubuntu?
<ScottK> rbs-tito: It'll be in launchpad somewhere.
<rbs-tito> Should be put bug 56283 out of its misery?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 56283 in cdrtools "Writing CDs stopped working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/56283
<ubotu> New bug: #122171 in network-manager-applet (main) "[gutsy]  nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122171
<Neolithium> That's an old bug LOL
<rbs-tito> I know, I'm going through the dusty corners of Launchpad
<coNP> rbs-tito: are you against a dusty gibbon? :)
<rbs-tito> LMAO!
<rbs-tito> But really, can we kill it?
<rbs-tito> I mean, it isn't going anywhere.
<rbs-tito> I'm going to squash it, any objections?
<Neolithium> Ok, advice:  I think that bugs 121795 and 122171 are related to 121605; seems like everyone is segfaulting the nm applet thanks to the keyring manager.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121795 in network-manager-applet "wants to access the password for '' in (null)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121795
<coNP> rbs-tito: ask the user for confirmation
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122171 in network-manager-applet "[gutsy]  nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122171
<rbs-tito> OK
<coNP> dapper is LTS, hopefully isn't affected any more
<ubotu> New bug: #122168 in audacity (universe) "audacity segfaults and dumps on load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122168
<ubotu> New bug: #122172 in langpack-locales (main) "printer paper size should be defined with locale settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122172
<coNP> also possible to search for duplicates that might provide more info
<Neolithium> I'd say close it with this comment:  We are closing this bug report as it lacks the information, described in the previous comments, we need to investigate the problem further. However, please reopen it if you can give us the missing information and don't hesitate to submit bug reports in the future.
<Neolithium> Provided it wasn't a dupe.
<coNP> Neolithium: no previous comments
<coNP> it is a typical "needs info" --> incomplete bug
* coNP loves "needs info" so much because describes the situation very nicely
<Neolithium> Oh, ok. I just swiped the blurb off the bug responses page. I love copy and paste sometimes LOL
* coNP loves also
<coNP> but first check the bug :)
<Neolithium> Anyone else have a consensus for those 2 bugs I listed?
<Neolithium> Hmmm, firefox update. Hopefully it's fixed firefox so that I can use bookmarks again LOL
<bdmurray> bug 121605
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121605 in network-manager-applet "(gutsy]  segfault on joining secure network" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121605
<bdmurray> Neolithium: 121795 does look like a dup
* Neolithium nods, "I think that the bug you just listed should be the parent, it has the most info, probably request another backtrace so it can get confirmed."
<bdmurray> I think there are some more even
<bdmurray> I submitted one about it
<Neolithium> 121543 is a dupe of that one too, I think
<ubotu> New bug: #122175 in vlc (universe) "Please add Java Bindings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122175
<ubotu> New bug: #122174 in gforge (universe) "packge gforge does not install properly (dup-of: 1489)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122174
<ubotu> New bug: #122177 in gedit (main) "Remember Autocheck Spelling per file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122177
<ubotu> New bug: #122180 in evolution (main) "Unable to access Global Access List" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122180
<ubotu> New bug: #122178 in gnome-panel (main) "nm-applet crashes upon "allow access to keyring"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122178
<ubotu> New bug: #122182 in kdebase (main) "ASSERT error in Konqueror" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122182
<ubotu> New bug: #122183 in plr (universe) "postgresql-8.1-plr for Feisty missing plr.so and plr.sql" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122183
<ubotu> New bug: #122184 in Ubuntu "The Ubunutu installer crashed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122184
<ubotu> New bug: #122186 in ekiga (main) "getting the error Registration fail : Timed out and unable to use pc to phone  diamond" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122186
<Neolithium> how are the numbers doing?
<ubotu> New bug: #122187 in brasero (universe) "[gutsy]  Brasero 0.5.90 fails to build on ppc and sparc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122187
<Neolithium> Anyone on the QA team here? I think we have another wishlist addition.
<coNP> Neolithium: yep
<coNP> Neolithium: which bug
<ubotu> New bug: #122189 in gthumb (main) "gThumb 2.10.5 is available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122189
<ubotu> New bug: #122188 in firefox (main) "crash firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122188
<Neolithium> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gthumb/+bug/122189
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122189 in gthumb "gThumb 2.10.5 is available" [Undecided,New] 
<Neolithium> Someone just giving the link to the new gthumb that was released. LOL
<Neolithium> Bug 122175 is another wishlist item :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122175 in vlc "Please add Java Bindings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122175
<Neolithium> Another wishlist for anyone who has the power to make it so: Bug #122193
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122193 in pybridge "Please update to latest version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122193
<coNP> Neolithium: apply for QA
<coNP> :)
<crimsun> When on Ubuntu host, it will looks for a win32 Java compiler  i.e. javac.exe and will
<crimsun> try to compile javac.exe Test.java.
<crimsun> That's bloody brilliant!
<ubotu> New bug: #122191 in audacity (universe) "Ubuntu Gutsy Audacity crash " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122191
<ubotu> New bug: #122192 in glade-3 (universe) "Finnish translation missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122192
<coNP> crimsun: which is this congenial package?
<crimsun> ...yeah, I'm itching to mark that one Won't Fix
<crimsun> coNP: 122175
<Neolithium> rofl
<Neolithium> coNP : I haven't been triaging bugs long enough. :)
<crimsun> (un)fortunately it seems you can simply symlink the native javac to javac.exe
<crimsun> debian/rules for vlc is already nasty enough; making it worse isn't going to make my day
<ScottK> Neolithium: Put together 5 good ones you've done and let bdmurray be the decider of that.
* coNP hugs ScottK 
<ubotu> New bug: #122193 in pybridge (universe) "Please update to latest version" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122193
<ubotu> New bug: #122195 in postfix (main) "Ubuntu mail headers are not best practice" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122195
<ubotu> New bug: #122196 in apport (main) "apport-qt crashed with IOError in get_module_license()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122196
<markvandenborre> is there any specific information I can help provide to squash https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122133 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122133 in Ubuntu "dapper->feisty regression: synaptics touchpad not properly configured" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<markvandenborre> I just added the requested general kernel and pci info
<bdmurray> markvandenborre: looking
<bdmurray> Have you tried using the dapper xorg.conf with Feisty?
<markvandenborre> bdmurray, it's not that I don't have it working
<markvandenborre> it's that I want this problem solved for others
<Neolithium> bdmurray I was going to try that as well, since I have a synaptics touchpad and can confirm the bug.
<markvandenborre> it works perfectly if I paste the right sections
<markvandenborre> but I can't expect my grandmother to do that, can I?
<bdmurray> markvandenborre: depends on your grandmother. ;) but I see your point
<Neolithium> LOL
<markvandenborre> hell, I'm LPI and ubuntu certified and stuff, this is just for the Good Cause (TM)
<markvandenborre> because for myself, the problem is solved
<coNP> what is LPI? Launchpad-Integrated? :)
<bdmurray> markvandenborre: out of curiousity if you run 'dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' does it configure it properly?
<markvandenborre> bdmurray, damn man, it suggests me vesa...
<Neolithium> LOL
* [1] Harrisony hides for using vista in a ubuntu channel
<bdmurray> but what about the touchpad?
<markvandenborre> bdmurray, but it _does_
<markvandenborre> detect the touchpad correctly, or so it seems
<Neolithium> Hmmm
<bdmurray> that is probably useful could you update the report?
<markvandenborre> to be honest, it probably just throws it in in any laptop case
<ubotu> New bug: #122197 in Ubuntu "Upgrade Manager failed from 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122197
<ubotu> New bug: #122198 in Ubuntu "Using PCMCIA CF-card reader makes computer unusable while transferring files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122198
<coNP> good night bughuggers
<harrisony> more bugs!
* harrisony puts on bug hunting gear
<Neolithium> bdmurray Think the package should be changed to xserver?
<bdmurray> Neolithium: probably it might be discover-data though if it was misconfigured on install
<harrisony> If a bug is related to a Ubuntu directive, should the bug to to Ubuntu or the derivative
<bdmurray> It depends on the bug.
<markvandenborre> bdmurray, good night, and thanks for the help
<harrisony> 122197 failed upgrade, LinuxMCE which is pretty much Ubuntu with MythTv installed
<markvandenborre> oh, and if someone could update the bug status from "incomplete"
<markvandenborre> that would be nice...
<Neolithium> Oh, the one we were just talking about 122133 :)
* Neolithium should have specified.
<harrisony> err wait i read the bug wrong nvm
<bdmurray> markvandenborre: thank you for helping too
<bdmurray> bug 122197
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122197 in Ubuntu "Upgrade Manager failed from 6.10 to 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122197
<harrisony> they tried linuxmce and it didnt work and they updated kubuntu :P (too early in the morning!) ill go get some food
<bdmurray> I don't see why they even mentioned mce
<bdmurray> If I am reading it right it seems irrelevant
<ScottK> bdmurray: Are you up for suggestions on packages to add to the list for the server hug day?
<bdmurray> harrisony: however the bug should be moved to update-manager
<harrisony> The MCE part is ....... and it always helps when people upload the logs and not paste them (56k != big pastes)
<harrisony> ok thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> ScottK: Feel free to add stuff to the wiki page.  My only caveat is that it not be too long.
<bdmurray> ScottK: Or did you have queries in mind?
<ScottK> I had a list of packages in mind.
<ubotu> New bug: #122200 in Ubuntu "cannot burn cd's" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122200
<ScottK> courier, courier-authdaemon, dovecot, and the cyrus bits for mail server related stuff.
<bdmurray> ScottK: I'd check with the server team then, particularly the names mentioned in the annoucement.
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> bdmurray: Are you going to add the other ones listed in the announcement to the page like you did for Postfix?
<bdmurray> ScottK: some bugs from them tomorrow morning and queries to the untriaged ones
<bdmurray> s/queries/urls/
<ScottK> OK
<ubotu> New bug: #122199 in ubiquity (main) "GRUB failed to install in hd0 at the end of installation CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122199
<ubotu> New bug: #122201 in Ubuntu "no backup/restore button on default Gnome panel for desktop systems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122201
<ubotu> New bug: #122202 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "USB audio broken after hibernate" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122202
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-26
<rbs-tito>  What are we meant to do with bugs like bug 122201
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122201 in Ubuntu "no backup/restore button on default Gnome panel for desktop systems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122201
<rbs-tito> Does it belong in blueprints?
<crimsun> wishlist, perhaps
<rbs-tito> crimsun: Don't you need some sort of authority to do that?
<pochu> ubuntu-aq
<pochu> qa, even
<pochu> !importance
<ubotu> You can learn about setting bug importance at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<crimsun> rbs-tito: yes, but I'm not logged in
<rbs-tito> Oh right, I'll triage a few bugs well before applying
<rbs-tito> Why are bug reporters so slow at replying!
<rbs-tito> Doesn't everyone spend hours every day on Launchpad?
<crimsun> of course.
<crimsun> I think mostly it's because people think their girlfriends/spouses/cats are more important than Ubuntu.
<crimsun> what silliness.
<rbs-tito> Fools
<rbs-tito> You can entertain the cat and work on launchpad at the same time
<crimsun> psht.  My cat uses Launchpad better than I do.
<Neolithium> Better yet, teach the cat to reply to launchpad for you!
<rbs-tito> It has nearly learned hex
<ubotu> New bug: #122205 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122205
<calc> crimsun: i think its more of they don't want to be attacked by their gf/spouse/cat ;)
<rbs-tito> I hate non descriptive bug reports like that.
<crimsun> silly people with gf/spouse
<bdmurray> my spouse breaks out the ultra-violence. ;)
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Can she code?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: She can program me.
<rbs-tito> bdmurray: Fortran?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: Basic
<rbs-tito> I hate basic. It failed me my exams. I refused to write a macro with visual Basic
<rbs-tito> Bug 122207 doesn't need touching right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122207 in vlc "vlc before 0.8.6c allows arbitrary code execution via a multitude of vectors" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122207
<ubotu> New bug: #122207 in vlc (universe) "vlc before 0.8.6c allows arbitrary code execution via a multitude of vectors" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122207
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: not really
<rbs-tito> I take it the author is a dev?
<bdmurray> Yes.
<ubotu> New bug: #122208 in Ubuntu "Mouse sensitivity & acceleraation settings reversed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122208
<ubotu> New bug: #122213 in gdm (main) "Installing a gdm theme changes "Selected Only" to "Random from Selected"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122213
<ubotu> New bug: #122215 in Ubuntu "skype causes machine hang " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122215
<ubotu> New bug: #122218 in mail-notification (universe) "mail notification not working with evolution after booting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122218
<crimsun> bug 121111
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121111 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gutsy Tribe 1 CD don't load on Dell Inspiron 1501" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121111
<ubotu> New bug: #122221 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Gnome system monitor crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122221
<ubotu> New bug: #122222 in sound-juicer (main) "cd rom does not play, its choppy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122222
<persia> Does anyone happen to know the preferred parent bug for "GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions"?
<jjesse> argh the new bug status fields have borked all of my bookmarks that i used for findin gbugs to work on :(
<ubotu> New bug: #122223 in evince-gtk (main) "Index stopped working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122223
<ubotu> New bug: #122224 in saods9 (universe) "Error while loading libtifftcl1.0.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122224
<RAOF> Is there any special triage wanted for bugs with packages broken by the libgtkmm/libpangomm API/ABI breakage?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: what are they - just rebuilds to fix?
<ubotu> New bug: #122225 in Ubuntu "please sync package robot-player from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122225
<RAOF> Hobbsee: I think they should be just rebuilds, but I'm not sure.
* persia thought all the rebuilds were uploaded ~15 hours ago: are some still pending?
<RAOF> For example, bug #122221
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122221 in gnome-system-monitor "Gnome system monitor crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122221
<Hobbsee> that oen was uploaded 12 hours ago...
<RAOF> Ah, maybe that bug is not about the rebuilt version.
<Hobbsee> so maybe a rebuild didnt fix the problem
<RAOF> Time for some Incomplete
<RAOF> Does LP show package changelogs anywhere?
<Hobbsee> yes - changelogs.ubuntu.com shows them easier, t hough
<persia> RAOF: Yes, but it's hard to find.  Look for a page like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnome-system-monitor/2.19.4-0ubuntu3 or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnome-system-monitor/+changelog
<RAOF> Ah, cool.  I don't suppose there's a LP bug to have that sort of information linked anywhere?
<Hobbsee> it is linked
<Hobbsee> it's just...hard to find.
<Hobbsee> RAOF: top left hand corner of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/gnome-system-monitor/
<RAOF> Aaah, you need to be specifically in gutsy, not just ubuntu.
<RAOF> Yes, very hard to find :).
<persia> RAOF: The shortest path I know is "latest source package", "gutsy", "overview", "Show Changelog", if you don't like typing URLs.
<RAOF> Aaaah, or you can go Ubuntu->Packages->Overview->Gutsy
<persia> RAOF: Thanks!  Now I have a three click path (bug->overview, overview->gutsy, gutsy->changelog).
<RAOF> Heh :)
<ajmitch> not bad, it's about 3 clicks in debian as well :)
<ajmitch> and that's to 3 different *.debian.org addresses
<ajmitch> (click to package, package tracking system, changelog)
<RAOF> So, launchpad has all that info, it's just unintuitive :/
<bdmurray> That's not the full changelog is though persia?
<persia> RAOF: Well, depends.  For at least some subset, it's more intuitive than the debian path (and has cleaner support for SRUs).
<RAOF> It's unintuitive for me, and I should obviously be launchpad's sole user-target.
<persia> bdmurray: No.  Only for changes in that release (as I understand it).  Complete changelogs require visiting changelogs.ubuntu.com, and fall prey to the skipped stable update issue (not that it matters much for development packages)
* persia prefers `aptitude changelog foo` in a gutsy or sid chroot anyway
<bdmurray> persia: do you have to have the package installed for that though?
<persia> bdmurray: No.  If the package is installed, it tries to download the matching changelog.  If it's not installed, it downloads the changelog you would get if you installed the package (so it works fine in cow or snapshot chroots).
<bdmurray> persia: cool, thanks for the information
<persia> bdmurray: Just as a warning, it doesn't work very well if you have a local or test package installed (e.g. from feisty-proposed or the like) and it's not run in a chroot.
<bdmurray> persia: you can specify the version with =### right?
<ubotu> New bug: #122226 in courierpassd (universe) "courierpassd should recommend inetd server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122226
<persia> bdmurray: Thanks.  I'd never tried that.  Now I'll have an easier time looking at repository changelogs when testing packages :)
<bdmurray> persia: I just have gutsy sources listed as a repo in my Feisty install
<ubotu> New bug: #122228 in gworldclock (universe) "Clock updates are delayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122228
<ubotu> New bug: #122230 in firefox (main) "Firefox Crash on Flash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122230
<ccm> do we accept bugs for inofficial ubuntu derivates on launchpad?
<ccm> there is a few amount of bug reports for "linuxmint" some company aimed ubuntu fork
<ccm> actually i'd rather close them
<Hobbsee> ccm: then change tehm as to be under linuxmint
<Hobbsee> and reject the ubuntu task
<persia> ccm: If the project for the unofficial derivative is on launchpad, then the bug applies there rather than against Ubuntu (unless they also apply to the stock package).
<ccm> i dont think they have an launchpad space
<ccm> they use a wiki (!) for maintaining bug reports on their web page
<persia> ccm: I'd suggest "Invalid" then, with a pointer to the wiki in a comment.
<ccm> http://www.linuxmint.com/wiki/index.php/Bugs_in_Bianca_BETA_014
<ccm> okay
<Hobbsee> oh twitch
<Hobbsee> reject
<persia> Hobbsee: One can no longer reject: only mark "Invalid" or "Wontfix" :(
<Hobbsee> persia: then hit it with Ze Invalid Stick of DOOM!!!!
<persia> Hobbsee: Exactly!!!!!
<Hobbsee> :D
<ubotu> New bug: #122231 in openoffice.org (main) "openoffice.org-gtk does not give instructions for use on non-gnome desktops" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122231
* ajmitch wishes bugs could be closed with "No Pony For You"
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> write an autoresponse
<persia> ajmitch: Isn't that just an adjustment of locale from "Won't Fix"?
<ajmitch> "Won't Fix" is a mere statement about the bug - "No Pony" is a denial of a fundamental need for the user
<Hobbsee> haha
<persia> ajmitch: Ah.  I see the distinction.  I now agree with you.
<ubotu> New bug: #122232 in live-package (universe) "Ubuntu-Archiv-Spiegel nicht erreichbar" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122232
<ubotu> New bug: #122233 in aptitude (main) "aptitude changelog $pkgname/$distro fails when distro is a source only repository" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122233
<Toadstool> omigod! pony!!1
<ubotu> New bug: #122234 in usplash (main) "[Tribe1]  gfx corruption during AMD64 desktop  LiveCD boot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122234
<ccm> a bug like #122225 should be tagged as needs packaging, right?
<ajmitch> no, it's just a sync request, it shouldn't need tagged
<ajmitch> though it does require much more info
<ccm> how to i handle this request then?
<ajmitch> sync requests should get ubuntu-universe-sponsors subscribed
<persia> ccm: If you want to tag "sync" it doesn't hurt, but it also doesn't help a lot.
<ccm> ok, so subscribing sponsors gets someones attention
<Hobbsee> sponsors doesnt do the work, if someone else hasnt bothered.  it'll just send it back, telling them what they're missing
<persia> ccm: Yes.  Sponsors will review the bug, and either complain about the missing information or pass to the right people.
<ccm> Hobbsee: is there a wiki page about what information are needed for sync requests?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: which is why I suggested subscribing u-u-s, as the most useful team to reply & give info at this point
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: ah, fair enough
<Hobbsee> persia: ?
<Hobbsee> persia: if not, there should be, based off the sync request stuff that was on the ML
<ajmitch> given that we're not at UVF, but after debian import freeze
<ajmitch> but ignore me, I'm not up on the latest bug dance moves
<persia> ccm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess is likely your best source, although it's scheduled for an update at some point.
<ccm> persia: thank you
<ccm> and thanks to others, too
* ajmitch is just too far behind & not relevant
<Hobbsee> http://rafb.net/p/NlUn9Z72.html is the sync request info
<persia> ajmitch: Nah: you were 100% correct about this, but if CCM wants to review & request more info, no reason to wait for a sponsor.
<Hobbsee> Archive Administration changes in august 06
<persia> Ahh..  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-August/000181.html :)
<Hobbsee> looks like it :)
* Hobbsee had it in her email
<dholbach> good morning
<calc> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hi calc
<thekorn> hello dholbach
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<ccm> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey ccm
<dholbach> how's it going?
<ccm> dholbach: fine, just did some triaging for the hug day before leaving home
<ccm> dholbach: hope to see you on the gutsy release party
<ccm> :)
<dholbach> hehe :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122235 in Ubuntu "Crash " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122235
<ubotu> New bug: #122236 in cbmplugs (universe) "Can't be installed [Gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122236
<ubotu> New bug: #122237 in gimp-dcraw (universe) "Can't be installed [Gutsy] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122237
<ubotu> New bug: #122238 in refocus (main) "Can't be installed [Gutsy] " [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122238
<ubotu> New bug: #122239 in gimp-resynthesizer (universe) "Can't be installed [Gutsy] " [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122239
<ubotu> New bug: #122240 in gimp (main) "Gimp-svg can't be installed [Gutsy] " [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122240
<ubotu> New bug: #122241 in gnome-mount (main) "LUKS-encrypted CDROM / DVD ROM are detected but mounting fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122241
<ubotu> New bug: #122242 in zope3 (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122242
<ubotu> New bug: #122243 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Bluetooth devices with batteries don't get shown" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122243
<ubotu> New bug: #122244 in ddclient (universe) "Please upgrade to ddclient 3.7.2" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122244
<ubotu> New bug: #122245 in hal (main) "DELL Latitude D600 IR and Blotooth driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122245
<ubotu> New bug: #122246 in libcommons-discovery-java (universe) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122246
<ubotu> New bug: #122247 in libgnujaf-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122247
<coNP> good morning
<coNP> only one more to sleep till next hug day :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122248 in liblogkit-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122248
<Hobbsee> hiya coNP
<Hobbsee> coNP: start early :)
<coNP> hey Hobbsee
<coNP> too many things to do :(
<Hobbsee> :(
* coNP cannot wait 1300GMT ...
<ubotu> New bug: #122249 in aptitude (main) "Having Aptitude group packages by Origin & Archive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122249
<ubotu> New bug: #122250 in Ubuntu "Opera fails to start; ERROR: ld.so etc." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122250
<ubotu> New bug: #122252 in alsa-lib (main) "libasound2: user unfriendly update message re. default card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122252
<ubotu> New bug: #122254 in gs-esp (main) "gs-esp looks for fonts ad infinitum" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122254
<jerome_> hello
<jerome_> how can I affect a bug to a package which is in canonical's commercial repo ?
<jerome_> (bug 122250)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122250 in Ubuntu "Opera fails to start; ERROR: ld.so etc." [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122250
<coNP> I guess it is out of scope for ubuntu
<seb128_> mvo: ^
<jerome_> so I close this report ?
<mvo> jerome_: please not, let me have a look
<jerome_> mvo : ok no problem, thank you
<mvo> thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #122256 in linux-meta (main) "kernel probleme" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122256
<ubotu> New bug: #122259 in kdebase (main) "ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in /root/kdebase/kdebase-3.5.7/./libkonq/konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122259
<ubotu> New bug: #122261 in rhino (main) "rhino does not start due to a NoClassDefFoundErr" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122261
<ubotu> New bug: #122262 in network-manager-vpnc (universe) "VPN on wired connection is not set" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122262
<ubotu> New bug: #122264 in yelp (main) "no se puede expulsar el volumen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122264
<coNP> do we have a stock response for non-english bug reports?
<ubotu> New bug: #122266 in ffmpeg (main) "excess deprecation warnings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122266
<persia> coNP: Something along the lines of "Thank you for your bug report.  Unfortunately, Ubuntu only accepts bug reports in English.  Please try https://answers.launchpad.net/ if you need support in your local language" while marking it Invalid seems popular.  Alternately, if you understand the language, and can verify the problem, translating the description can be helpful (although you'll then want to act as a tester as the bug moves forward, as the 
<ubotu> New bug: #122265 in thuban (universe) "Please sync thuban (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122265
<ubotu> New bug: #122267 in gimp (main) "Gimp randomly crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122267
<coNP> hey pochu
<coNP> can you please have a look at bug 122264?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122264 in yelp "no se puede expulsar el volumen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122264
<seb128> coNP: I've unassigned it already
<pochu> coNP: translated.
<ubotu> New bug: #122269 in ruby1.8 (main) "byacc missing in debian/control -> build-depends" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122269
<ubotu> New bug: #122270 in deskbar-applet (main) "Choosing "show only primary search engine" doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122270
<ubotu> New bug: #122271 in Ubuntu "'Hardware Information' did not run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122271
<ubotu> New bug: #122272 in debian-installer (main) "One too much parenthesis in boot help text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122272
<ubotu> New bug: #122273 in Ubuntu "Code::Blocks..." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122273
<ubotu> New bug: #122274 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with AttributeError in get_dependencies()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122274
<ubotu> New bug: #122275 in rhythmbox (main) "Playing problem after deleting songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122275
<ubotu> New bug: #122276 in rhythmbox (main) "Playback problem after deleting songs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122276
<ubotu> New bug: #121230 in Ubuntu "Remove firegpg project please." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121230
<DarkMageZ> ping doko_ bug #120576
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120576 in Ubuntu "[new package]  myspell-en-ca (canada)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120576
<ubotu> New bug: #122277 in language-pack-fr-base (main) "gutsy language pack doesn't ship the gdebi translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122277
<ubotu> New bug: #122278 in xmoto (universe) "xmoto crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122278
<doko_> DarkMageZ: thanks for the reminder; I'll look at it today
* coNP applies for an Ubuntu Membership. Anyone is welcome at #ubuntu-meeting from 1300CET to support me... :)
<coNP> 1300GMT, of course... 1500 CEST
<Admiral_Chicago> the timing of the CC meeting is sooo bad
<ScottK> coNP: I'd suggest making sure your wiki page is really complete/clear as they kind of frown on people adding themselves to the agenda at the last minute.
<Admiral_Chicago> althought, when I went for mine, it started at 6am
<coNP> ScottK: can you have a look at it, if something is missing?
<ScottK> coNP: What's the URL.
<coNP> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/%c3%81ronSisak
* ScottK looks
<ubotu> New bug: #122279 in openoffice.org2 (main) "OpenOffice 2.0.3 Calc - OptionButton insertion causes crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122279
<ScottK> coNP: Looks reasonable to me.  You might want to add references to some of the better bugs you've fixed.
<coNP> thanks ScottK, that is a nice idea
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> ugh
<rbs-tito> Can I confirm bug 122159 as a kernel bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122159 in Ubuntu "Problem with the restart function" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122159
<rbs-tito> I have got all of the kernel and bios information
<ScottK> rbs-tito: Are you sure it's a real kernel bug?
<rbs-tito> ScottK: bdmurray told me to collect all of that information as they always end up being kernel bugs
<ScottK> OK.  In that case I'd confirm it.
<rbs-tito> What is the package name of the current kernel?
<rbs-tito> linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic ?
<rbs-tito> Because I can't find that in launcpad
<coNP> rbs-tito: I guess you need the source package
<rbs-tito> linux-source-2.6.20 ?
<ScottK> Sounds right without looking
<dholbach> depends on which ubuntu version you're talking about
<rbs-tito> Feisty
<dholbach> feisty was 2.6.20, yes
<rbs-tito> Do I assign it to kernel bugs? Or leave it un assigned ?
<dholbach> I think the team should already be subscribed
<rbs-tito> bug 121269 , is it real? Nobody else can replicate it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121269 in flashplugin-nonfree "certain youtube videos dont work" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121269
<ScottK> rbs-tito: It's real enough to the reporter.  I'd leave it for now.  Maybe someone else has an idea what they should try.
<ubotu> New bug: #122281 in busybox (main) "eject not a built-in command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122281
<ubotu> New bug: #122282 in fuse (main) "/sbin/mount.fuse uses bash specific syntax that breaks with dash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122282
<ubotu> New bug: #122283 in openldap2.3 (main) "perl backend can't use dynamically loaded modules (DBI, POSIX...)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122283
<ubotu> New bug: #122285 in thin-client-manager (main) "thin-client-manager share screen error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122285
<ubotu> New bug: #122288 in Ubuntu "gnome power manager doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122288
<ubotu> New bug: #122292 in nfs-utils (main) ""failed to contact portmap" error when stopping nfs-kernel-server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122292
<ubotu> New bug: #122291 in debian-installer (main) "Installation: could not find kernel image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122291
<ubotu> New bug: #122293 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "nm-pptp-service-pppd-plugin.so located in the wrong place and built against the wrong version of pppd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122293
<ubotu> New bug: #122294 in apt (main) "Bizarre Error - very unclear message" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122294
<ubotu> New bug: #122295 in gnome-panel (main) "Notification Area doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122295
<ubotu> New bug: #122296 in kdebase (main) "kate in kde 3.5.7 distributed by kubuntu for feisty crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122296
<ubotu> New bug: #122299 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  inkscape doesn't start, doesn't invoke apport" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122299
<Neolithium> LOL, I had a backtrace posted to that inkscape bug before it showed up in the channel...guess I'm feeling quick today.
<ubotu> New bug: #122301 in software-properties (main) "Wrong charset in software-properties-kde" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122301
<ubotu> New bug: #122302 in nautilus (main) "Modified time changes when copying a file to a samba share. (It is set to the current time)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122302
<ubotu> New bug: #122303 in vtk (universe) "vtk with python-tkinter does not work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122303
<ubotu> New bug: #122304 in contacts (universe) "Contacts only displays "Personal" category" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122304
<ubotu> New bug: #122305 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122305
<coNP> Neolithium: :)
<Neolithium> How's it going coNP ? :)
* coNP tries to convince CCs to approve him as an ubuntu member. 
* Neolithium chuckles, "Ahhh, that's one of my long term goals, too."
<coNP> Neolithium: what happened to your QA membership?  :)
<Neolithium> I haven't applied yet.
* Neolithium might look into it after a few more confirmed bugs, "I got a few info requests out and things.  Just want to make it look absolutely good, and get a better handle on triaging first"
<pochu> Tomorrow is HugDay, so it might be a good day to apply :)
<coNP> sure
* Hobbsee wants to see some kde-bugs-reporting-upstream love
* coNP has reported one and it has been invalidated
* pochu wants to see some kde-bugs-wont-fix love
<coNP> and it is one of the only KDE tools I use
<Hobbsee> pochu: i've been doing taht, a bit :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: which one?
<pochu> :)
<coNP> Hobbsee: The One True Wolf of Audio Playing
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<ubotu> New bug: #122309 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122309
<ubotu> New bug: #122307 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "3d effects creates strange lines in thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122307
<ubotu> New bug: #122308 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122308
<ubotu> New bug: #122314 in gdb (main) "cannot read from linux-gate.so.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122314
<ubotu> New bug: #122311 in alacarte (main) "alacarte crashed with AttributeError in __getPath()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122311
<ubotu> New bug: #122312 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122312
<ubotu> New bug: #122313 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122313
<ubotu> New bug: #122315 in gcalctool (main) "gcalctool 0 to the power of 0" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122315
<Neolithium> hmmm
<coNP> hey 0^0 is not interpreted
<coNP> it is not a bug
<ubotu> New bug: #122316 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging/inclusion]  RawTherapee" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122316
<ubotu> New bug: #122318 in cupsys (main) "cups + parallel Canon : link missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122318
<ubotu> New bug: #122319 in latex2rtf (universe) "latex2rtf's dependencies preclude its being installed with texlive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122319
<seb128> coNP: why not?
<seb128> coNP: 0^0=1, no?
<coNP> I am almost sure it is not interpreted, and don't remember why
<coNP> however, I asked google, python and ruby, and all state that 0**0 = 1
<coNP> the idea is something like that: n^0 = n^m / n^m  = n^(m-m), that is in fact 1
<coNP> however you cannot divide by zero
<coNP> it is not the definition, but "should work this way" and for 0 it won't
<seb128> are you sure it's not a definition?
<seb128> I think I learnt that 0^0=1 at school ;)
<coNP> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exponentiation#Zero_to_the_zero_power
<seb128> I'm not sure now, but I see no reason to thrown an error rather than using 1
<coNP> they say its best to make its value "context-sensitive"
<seb128> basically they are saying 0^0=1 on most of computer softwares
<seb128> "The evaluation of 00 is possible in several computer programming languages. Many languages, including Java, Python, Ruby, Haskell, ML, Scheme, MATLAB, Microsoft Windows' Calculator, and others (especially when using IEEE floating-point arithmetic, but also for integer arithmetic), evaluate 00 to be 1"
<coNP> sure, so it is best let it be 0
<seb128> 1 you mean?
<coNP> not that someone would ever need 0**0 in gcalctool :)
<coNP> sorry I mean 1 of ouse
<seb128> right
<ubotu> New bug: #122321 in nautilus (main) "GNOME Create Document fails with NFS-mounted $HOME" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122321
<ubotu> New bug: #122322 in Ubuntu "Feisty Fawn freezes a lot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122322
<ubotu> New bug: #122324 in update-manager (main) "Internal error opening cache (1). Please report - synoptic (dup-of: 117377)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122324
<bdmurray> calc: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #122325 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "package sun-java6-bin 6-00-2ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122325
<ubotu> New bug: #122326 in hugin (universe) "hugin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122326
<ubotu> New bug: #122327 in Ubuntu "Mauvaise frequence de rafraichissement d'ecran affiche  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122327
<ubotu> New bug: #122328 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kernel-2.6.22-7.14 dumps it's core" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122328
<ubotu> New bug: #122329 in saods9 (universe) "ds9 in feisty hangs on exit (version in dapper is okay)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122329
<ubotu> New bug: #122330 in gnome-desktop (main) "[Gutsy]  Gnome Appearance windows freezes and fails to finish loading " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122330
<calc> bdmurray: here
<Neolithium> 5ettdxrrscdfrta                      \
<ubotu> New bug: #122331 in debian-installer (main) "hola" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122331
<bdmurray> calc: morning.  I noticed a couple of my oooooo.org bugs are older than 4 weeks and wanted to check with you before closing them
<bdmurray> calc: for example bug 113354
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 113354 in openoffice.org "[apport]  soffice.bin crashed with SIGSEGV in comphelper::OPropertySetAggregationHelper::getFastPropertyValue()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113354
<calc> looking now
<calc> was on phone with loan person
<calc> bdmurray: yea for bugs like that closing probably is fine
<calc> bdmurray: if we don't know how to recreate and the user hasn't responded in over a month to a ping about it
<bdmurray> calc: In that one they mention "integrating Bibus" but I'm clueless as to what that means
<calc> bdmurray: me too
<bdmurray> cool
<ubotu> New bug: #122334 in gcc-defaults (main) "g++ does not automatically include  -lstdc++" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122334
<ubotu> New bug: #122340 in pbuilder (main) "[gutsy]  pbuilder (0.169ubuntu1) b-depends on virtual package rootstrap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122340
<ubotu> New bug: #122341 in gnome-panel (main) "Gstream" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122341
<Hobbsee> !bugstats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugstats - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !bugstat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugstat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> New bug: #122342 in kdeutils (main) "kdewalletmanager causes gpg signature failures with gnupg-agent/pinentry-qt" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122342
<ubotu> New bug: #122343 in gettext (main) "gettextize does not create Makefiles correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122343
<ubotu> New bug: #122344 in sylpheed-claws-gtk2-extra-plugins (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove sylpheed-claws-gtk2 and sylpheed-claws-gtk2-extra-plugins from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122344
<Neolithium> bdmurray, can I pm you for some advice? :)
<bdmurray> Neolithium: sure
<ubotu> New bug: #122346 in ubuntulooks (main) "Fill range on GTK sliders is incorrect with Ubuntulooks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122346
<neil_> Hey guys, I just filed a request for the new nvidia driver to be added to the repos as a bug, hope this is correct - as it fixes a widespread bug I and others have - failure to resume from standby and switch VTerminals on nvidia systems...
<neil_> Nice that it's finally sorted, but not so nice we currently have to manually install the driver.. It came out on the 21st june.
<ubotu> New bug: #122347 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with OSError in mark_report_seen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122347
<ubotu> New bug: #122348 in Ubuntu "New nVidia drivers 100.14 fix problems with ACPI / Suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122348
<ubotu> New bug: #122349 in ncurses-hexedit (universe) "hexeditor crashed with SIGSEGV in __libc_start_main()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122349
<ubotu> New bug: #122350 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122350
<coNP> Neolithium: do you mind if I assign 122229 to desktop-bugs?
<coNP> sorry, bug 122299
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122299 in inkscape "[gutsy]  inkscape doesn't start, doesn't invoke apport" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122299
<bdmurray> coNP: regarding that bug apport shouldn't start
<ubotu> New bug: #122351 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122351
<ubotu> New bug: #122352 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with KeyError in tryInstall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122352
<ubotu> New bug: #122353 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122353
<coNP> bdmurray: okay apport is not a problem
<Neolithium> coNP - Oh go ahead :)
<coNP> the problem is that inkscape is linked with oldd gtkmm and won't start with new one
<bdmurray> coNP: I realize that but thought be should know that apport is not supposed to be reporting stuff now.
<bdmurray> s/be/people/
<bdmurray> If they don't already
<coNP> thanks bdmurray
<Neolithium> Oh yeah, it doesn't report anything with Gutsy yet, does it?
<bdmurray> It should not because it is turned off however it is trivial to turn back on.  That being said in most cases it will not provide useful information if it is turned on.
<ubotu> New bug: #122354 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122354
<ubotu> New bug: #122355 in udev (main) "Permissions for Gretag-Macbeth Display Eye One 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122355
<ubotu> New bug: #122356 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122356
<ubotu> New bug: #122357 in listen (universe) "listen.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122357
<ubotu> New bug: #122358 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122358
<ubotu> New bug: #122359 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with UnboundLocalError in load_lrmc_disabled()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122359
<ubotu> New bug: #122360 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122360
<ubotu> New bug: #122361 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122361
<ubotu> New bug: #122362 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with KeyError in tryInstall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122362
<ubotu> New bug: #122364 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122364
<ubotu> New bug: #122366 in gdm (main) "Xubuntu gdm briefly shows Ubuntu brown then Xubuntu blue after login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122366
<ubotu> New bug: #122367 in evolution (main) "Evolution don't print properly contacts, columns to small !" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122367
<coNP> Neolithium: can you confirm latest inkscape upload heals bug 122299?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122299 in inkscape "[gutsy]  inkscape doesn't start" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122299
<Neolithium> coNP - I'll check right now :)
<coNP> thanks Neolithium
<ubotu> New bug: #122368 in tripod (universe) "Absurd pt_BR translation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122368
<ubotu> New bug: #122370 in hardinfo (universe) "hardinfo crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122370
<ubotu> New bug: #122371 in network-manager (main) "After booting, nm shuts down/loses connection constantly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122371
<Neolithium> coNP - Confirmed. Fixed :)
<coNP> Neolithium: do you want to mark bug #122299 fixed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122299 in inkscape "[gutsy]  inkscape doesn't start" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122299
<coNP> you deserve it :)
<Neolithium> coNP - Sure, thanks :)
<coNP> thank you, Neolithium
<Neolithium> coNP - No, thank you :)
* coNP hugs Neolithium 
<coNP> by the way I wonder if there is already wednesday somewhere
<coNP> @now sidney
<ubotu> New bug: #122369 in Ubuntu "ext2/ext3-fs-related, data-access segmentation fault (running rdiff-backup)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122369
<Neolithium> LOL. I think I won't make it, I have the inlaws in town tomorrow. Though I might try to sneak off and be here.
<ubotu> New bug: #122372 in tracker (universe) "tracker-extract crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122372
<ubotu> New bug: #122373 in Ubuntu "alternate cd install a lvm system but fails on boot :-(" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122373
<rbs-tito_> Does anyone know what the upstream for gnome-control-center is?
<coNP> rbs-tito: it is in Gnome isn't it?
<rbs-tito> Yeah, but what do I fill in as upstream in launchpad.
<rbs-tito> There are loads of results from gnome
<rbs-tito> I'm triaging bug 122208
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122208 in gnome-control-center "Mouse sensitivity & acceleration settings reversed" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122208
<ubotu> New bug: #122374 in gxine (main) "added Xb-Npp-xxx tags accordingly to "firefox distro add-on suport" spec" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122374
<ubotu> New bug: #122375 in network-manager (main) "network manager crashed while or after upgrading" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122375
<ubotu> New bug: #122376 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122376
<ubotu> New bug: #122377 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122377
<shirish> guys is it a good or a bad idea to touch .crash file so apport is able to report it?
<bdmurray> shirish: depends on the release you are using
<shirish> bdmurray: using gutsy
<bdmurray> That is probably a bad idea as apport is turned off for a reason in gutsy.
<shirish> bdmurray: it was turned off, the latest updates turned it back on
<bdmurray> shirish: Okay, then if the crash file in /var/crash is with the same version it would be fine.
<shirish> bdmurray: I had to use touch as network manager crashed during the update which resulted in a situation where apport was doing stuff, but could not report
<ubotu> New bug: #122378 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122378
<ubotu> New bug: #122379 in usplash (main) "usplash gets messed up when using vga=791 in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122379
<ubotu> New bug: #122380 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122380
<ubotu> New bug: #122381 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122381
<ubotu> New bug: #122382 in xarchiver (main) "xarchiver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122382
<rbs-tito> Can someone confirm that speed and accelaration settings of the mouse in gnome-control-center are reversed?
<shirish> bdmurray: what do you mean by same version, how does one know that?
<rbs-tito> *sensitivity and acceleration
<shirish> aha, other people seemed to also have issues with the latest network-manager release I guess
<giskard> shirish, and more and more bugs when 0.7 will come out
<shirish> bdmurray: one thing more, what I am doing now is touching the crash files, reporting them & then removing them manually
<shirish> giskard: oh brother
<shirish> its going to be fun lol :P
<bdmurray> shirish: make sure that the bug isn't already reported first otherwise you are just creating unnecessary work for everyone
<shirish> bdmurray: that will be hard :(
<bdmurray> shirish: it would be more helpful though
<shirish> bdmurray: understand that, but do not know how
<ubotu> New bug: #122383 in openoffice.org (main) "Cross-references and TOC links broken in XHTML export" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122383
<shirish> many a times the headings are same, but how to know if the reason is same, or the release is same
<bdmurray> shirish: by looking at the bugs?
<rbs-tito> I've filed a bug upstream at gnome.org and linked it to Launchpad. Do I have to now enter the upstream bug in Launchpad?
<bdmurray> rbs-tito: yes that would be best
<shirish> bdmurray: take this one for instance gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV
<shirish> bdmurray: now that heading has been repeated no. of times, how to know if I am repeating or duplicating the bug
<bdmurray> shirish: Ah, I think I see the problem
<shirish> bdmurray: that is the issue, the architecture is different, the release of the package might be/might not be the same how do I know that
<ubotu> New bug: #122384 in gnome-blog (universe) "gnome-blog-poster crashed with TypeError in getBlogList()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122384
<ubotu> New bug: #122385 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in nmi_dbus_get_network_key_callback()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122385
<bdmurray> shirish: When you are submitting the bug via apport you don't have visibility into the stacktrace etc right?
<shirish> I think if one clicks on the content of the report one might get something, hold on, lemme report this one as already submitted, the next one I will see that.
<rbs-tito> Is this report successfully triaged and ready to confirm? bug 122208
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122208 in gnome-control-center "Mouse sensitivity & acceleration settings reversed" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122208
<shirish> bdmurray: the stacktrace statement has nothing underneath it, it is empty
<shirish> bdmurray: using the latest apport.
<bdmurray> hmm
<shirish> bdmurray: how do I find the version of this python-apport tool ? doing python-apport --version gives nothing
<shirish> cancel that
<shirish> I just did aptitude show, it is 0.85
<ubotu> New bug: #122386 in Ubuntu "X server crashes randomly when starting to play videos in Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122386
<ubotu> New bug: #122387 in gnome-utils (main) "gnome-screenshot crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122387
<ubotu> New bug: #122389 in compiz (main) "gtk-window-decorator crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122389
<bdmurray> shirish: dpkg -l python-apport would be more definitive
<shirish> bdmurray: that also shows a ii (guessing for installed) and 0.85 there too
<bdmurray> shirish: right but 'dpkg -l' is a better practice overall
<bdmurray> shirish: try aptitude --version and dpkg -l aptitude
<shirish> bdmurray: ok now I see, when you do dpkg -l then you get little bit more info. like  0.4.4-4ubuntu2 while with aptitude you just get  0.4.4
<ubotu> New bug: #122388 in firefox (main) "gutsy report" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122388
<shirish> which would be a world of difference when there are quick bug-fix updates
<ubotu> New bug: #122390 in xfce4-terminal (main) "xfce4-terminal crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122390
<shirish> bdmurray: which would be a world of difference when there are quick bug-fix updates
<bdmurray> and that happens more often with a development version like Gutsy
<shirish> bdmurray: true very much
<bdmurray> off to lunch bbiab
<shirish> bdmurray: cool , take care
<ubotu> New bug: #122391 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122391
<ubotu> New bug: #122392 in podbrowser (universe) "podbrowser depends on Gtk2::Ex::PodViewer 0.16, but 0.14 in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122392
<ubotu> New bug: #122393 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122393
<ubotu> New bug: #122394 in exaile (universe) "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122394
<ubotu> New bug: #122397 in libdc1394 (main) "Unable to use dc1394 as non root user" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122397
<shirish> bdmurray: ping me when you are back
<rec53> Hey - I've just been looking at Bug 19457, and it said it may affect xorg, and I accidently hit the buttom so it is now filed as in xorg in ubuntu
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 19457 in kdepim "kontact Imap-adressbook/Imap-calender doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19457
<rec53> Is there anyway to remove this, or should I just mark that part as invalid, since I doubt it is a bug in xorg
<bdmurray> rec53: just mark that part as invaled
<bdmurray> shirish: back
<rec53> bdmurray: thanks for confirming
<shirish> bdmurray: good, I had an issue with NetworkManager , i tried to report the crash file but network manager again crashed, what should I do?
<ubotu> New bug: #122398 in genromfs (main) "Please upgrade to genromfs 0.5.2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122398
<bdmurray> shirish: network-manager crashing is in the process of being fixed so I wouldn't report it
<shirish> bdmurray: ah good, thanx
<shirish> bdmurray: how good are you with grub2?
<bdmurray> shirish: not so good and I'm rather busy getting bug day stuff setup
<shirish> bdmurray: ah ok, good luck with bug day :)
* bdmurray waves to Knightlust 
<Knightlust> hi bdmurray!
<ubotu> New bug: #122402 in ubiquity (main) "[7.10]  [xubuntu]  Install fails "Failed to determine codename for the release"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122402
<ubotu> New bug: #122410 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "[Gutsy]  System Monitor fails to start" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122410
* Neolithium is on that one.  "The fix for Inkscape also took care of the gnome-system-monitor bug :)"
<ubotu> New bug: #122411 in linux-meta (main) "linux-source 2.6.20-16.29 contains older version" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122411
<ubotu> New bug: #122413 in compiz (main) "compiz.real SIGSEGVs when run from a VC with no arguments" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122413
<ubotu> New bug: #122414 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "Some Compiz-Fusion plugins are not built correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122414
<ubotu> New bug: #122417 in alsa-modules-i386 (universe) "[Gutsy]  Volume is too high in new install on HP Pavilion dv8220" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122417
<ubotu> New bug: #122419 in Ubuntu "Computer Wireless Disabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122419
<ubotu> New bug: #122420 in gedit (main) "do not display LATIN CAPITAL LETTER A (font Fixedsys Excelsior)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122420
<ubotu> New bug: #122421 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "Unable to purge package" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122421
<ubotu> New bug: #122422 in gramps (universe) "[Gutsy]  GRAMPS fils to start, segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122422
<ubotu> New bug: #122423 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122423
<ubotu> New bug: #122424 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122424
<ubotu> New bug: #122425 in rss-glx (main) "cyclone crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122425
<ubotu> New bug: #122426 in qemu (universe) "qemu-i386 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122426
<ubotu> New bug: #122427 in vino (main) "vino-preferences crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122427
<ubotu> New bug: #122428 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122428
<ubotu> New bug: #122429 in w3m (main) "w3m crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122429
<ubotu> New bug: #122430 in casper "Driver updates should be located using arbitrary revision matching" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122430
<ubotu> New bug: #122432 in casper "Driver update loading does not wait for multiple medias." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122432
<ubotu> New bug: #122431 in casper "Casper times out loading driver updates" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122431
<ubotu> New bug: #122434 in usplash (main) "usplash crashed with SIGSEGV in __svgalib_open_devconsole()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122434
<ubotu> New bug: #122435 in deskbar-applet (main) "deskbar-applet crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122435
<ubotu> New bug: #122437 in kino (main) "[Gutsy]  Kino doesn't start with full GUI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122437
<gnomefreak> seb128: i put a semi useless dbg file on bug 122330
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122330 in gnome-control-center "[Gutsy]  Gnome Appearance windows freezes and fails to finish loading " [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122330
<seb128> gnomefreak: you have to attach gdb while the program is freezing, looks like you did it after it exited
<ubotu> New bug: #122438 in gnome-control-center (main) "Compiz Crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122438
<gnomefreak> seb128: no it wouldnt do anything else so i stopped it
<gnomefreak> seb128: it froze turned white and term stopped spitting stuff out
<seb128> attach and do "thread apply all bt full"
<gnomefreak> seb128: i did
<gnomefreak> oh
<seb128> no you didn't
<seb128> you have to do it when it's frozen
<gnomefreak> i jsut did thread apply
<gnomefreak> how/
<seb128> so you know what's it's doing
<gnomefreak> i dont have a promot to do it at
<seb128> do ctrl-C where you are running gdb
<seb128> it does an halt then and you can get the backtrace of where it's frozen
<gnomefreak> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #122440 in texlive-base (main) "Tex Live is not fully tetex compliant" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122440
<gnomefreak> seb128: done i only had g-c-c-dbgsym package installed so there are missing symbols
<seb128> gnomefreak: and what do you mean by "and fails to finish loading"?
<seb128> gnomefreak: the bug is about the appearance capplet or gnome-control-center?
<gnomefreak> seb128: it freezes and doesnt load everything, buttons for cancel and apply or whatever should be there isnt loaded
<gnomefreak> gnome appearence
<seb128> why did you attach a gnome-control-center backtrace then?
<gnomefreak> seb128: use it from menu or from control center does the same thing
<seb128> could you get a backtrace of gnome-appearance-properties?
<gnomefreak> yes
<seb128> because the gnome-control-center one is not really required
<seb128> or does it freeze also?
<gnomefreak> its attached
<seb128> the backtrace has no symbole
<seb128> could you try to install libglib2.0-0-dbgsym libgtk2.0-0-dbgsym gnome-control-center-dbgsym to get one?
<gnomefreak> i also attached screenshot
<gnomefreak> seb128: yep
<ubotu> New bug: #122442 in sun-java6 (multiverse) "Memleak in Sun Java 6 on ubuntu feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122442
<ubotu> New bug: #122443 in lm-sensors (main) "mismatch between sensors and libsensors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122443
<gnomefreak> seb128: its up no rush
<seb128> it has some details now but nothing really showing what the bug is
<seb128> not sure on how to debug it
<seb128> you might want to trigger an apport bug by sending a SIGSEGV to it while it's hanging
<ubotu> New bug: #122444 in apparmor (universe) "OOPS when ps -aZ" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122444
<gnomefreak> how do i force a sigsegv?
<seb128> killall -SIGSEGV gnome-appearance-properties
<gnomefreak> lets find out :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122445 in scim (main) "scim-launcher select() shorts timeouts causes too much CPU wakeups" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122445
<gnomefreak> This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed
<gnomefreak> and i got a compiz crash, i dont have it enabled
<seb128> looks like it's processing the crashes you have in /var/crash
<seb128> apport has been enabled again today only
<seb128> so you might have crash file there not sent yet
<gnomefreak> i have file in /var/crash/
<gnomefreak> attach with coredump?
<gnomefreak> since apport didnt want to
<gnomefreak> its attaching it may be a while hopfully that helps
* gnomefreak needs to find out why compiz is crashing if its not enabled atleast it better not be
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-27
<ubotu> New bug: #122447 in Ubuntu "workspace isn't working - sometimes I lose everything from the screen as well." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122447
<ubotu> New bug: #122448 in amarok (main) "Rating no longer confirmed by OSD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122448
<ubotu> New bug: #122449 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV in poll()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122449
<ubotu> New bug: #122450 in xine-lib (main) "[gutsy]  libxine1-doc (1.1.7-1ubuntu1) depends on -dev packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122450
<ubotu> New bug: #122263 in Ubuntu "ubuntu 7.04 server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122263
<ubotu> New bug: #122451 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV after removing wired network cable to switch to WPA2 wireless access point. (dup-of: 122380)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122451
<ubotu> New bug: #122452 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with OSError in mark_report_seen() (dup-of: 122347)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122452
<ubotu> New bug: #122453 in vino (main) "vino-preferences crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122453
<ubotu> New bug: #122454 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122454
<ubotu> New bug: #122455 in gnome-speech (main) "espeak-synthesis-driver crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122455
<ubotu> New bug: #122456 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  /usr/bin/compiz hangs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122456
* Zelut realizes he's early for HUG day :(
<etank> only by a few hours :)
<bdmurray> It's Hug Day in Europe now
<Neolithium> Hehehe, I ditched a day with the inlaws for it. LOL
<Zelut> I guess we can pretend
<bdmurray> Well parts of Europe
<Zelut> Neolithium: I've done the same for lesser reasons :)
<Neolithium> LOL!
<bdmurray> The wiki page is set up
<Neolithium> Doh! There's no debugging symbols for Kino. :/
<Zelut> Neolithium: I ditch them just because I don't like them :)
<gnomefreak> wtf is going on here
<gnomefreak> why in gods name would i need to have gnome-themes-extras installed
<gnomefreak> meta packages suck tonight.
<ubotu> New bug: #122459 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  cannot log in on edubuntu DesktopCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122459
<ubotu> New bug: #122461 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_line_width()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122461
* gnomefreak tired of filing bugs tonight
<ubotu> New bug: #122463 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122463
<ubotu> New bug: #122462 in gimp (main) "gimp-remote-2.3 crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122462
<ubotu> New bug: #122464 in totem (main) "totem-plugin-viewer crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122464
<livingtarget> I have a bug in gnome-screensaver, it's noted on launchpad as fixed in dapper but only occurred during feisty and now in gutsy. It needs to be re-opened I think, but I don't know how. I left a few replies during Feisty beta period, but nothing ever happened.
<gnomefreak> livingtarget: ty you just gave me the idea of a lifetime i think
* gnomefreak goes to ponder this
<livingtarget> really?
<gnomefreak> yes
<livingtarget> right I've nominated it for the gutsy release comes closest I think
<ubotu> New bug: #122466 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "PS/2 Keyboard Not Recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122466
<bdmurray> what bug livingtarget?
<livingtarget> hang on
<livingtarget> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl1.2/+bug/32457
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32457 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver activates while playing SDL games" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<bdmurray> livingtarget: you might comment on the upstream bug too
<livingtarget> ok will do
<bdmurray> reading the ubuntu bug it looks like it got fixed upstream
<ubotu> New bug: #122467 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Blank display on suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122467
<ubotu> New bug: #122468 in grub (main) "DISK BOOT FAILURE after 7.04 upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122468
<ubotu> New bug: #122469 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122469
<ubotu> New bug: #122470 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122470
<ubotu> New bug: #122471 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122471
<ubotu> New bug: #122472 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122472
<ubotu> New bug: #122473 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122473
<ubotu> New bug: #122474 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with IndexError in enable()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122474
<ubotu> New bug: #122476 in mixxx (universe) "Mixxx crashed while playing known good MP3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122476
<ubotu> New bug: #122477 in python2.5 (main) "python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV in delete_aspell_speller()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122477
<ubotu> New bug: #122478 in vlc (universe) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122478
<ubotu> New bug: #122479 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122479
<ubotu> New bug: #122480 in f-spot (main) "f-spot.exe crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122480
<ubotu> New bug: #122483 in gltron (universe) "gltron crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122483
<Hobbsee> hiya Admiral_Chicago
<Hobbsee> it's HUG DAY!!!!
<bikeboy> Bug #119777 won't let me mark it as a dupe of bug #118205 because another bug was marked as a dupe of 119777. But I have since fixed that and it still won't let me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119777 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Not work network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119777
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118205 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Gutsy kernel 2.6.22-5-generic missing rt61 module" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118205
<ScottK> bikeboy: First you have to unmark the dupe.  You can't have a dupe of a dupe.
<Hobbsee> bikeboy: you need to make https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/120227 a dupe of the master bug, ie 118205
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120227 in linux-source-2.6.22 "rt2500-based network card not assigned network interface (dup-of: 119777)" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119777 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Not work network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)" [Undecided,New] 
<bikeboy> ScottK: looking for how, don't know my way around launchpad that well
<ubotu> New bug: #122488 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122488
<ScottK> bikeboy: Go to the spot where you would enter a duplicate bug number.
<bikeboy> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> hey there Hobbsee. i know!
* Admiral_Chicago hugs the room
<ScottK> bikeboy: You'll see the number it's a duplicate of there.  Erase it and then save the change.
<ScottK> bikeboy: Like much of LP, it's not very intuitive unless you already know how.
<Admiral_Chicago> i plan to work on the xubuntu boogs that are milestoned for tribe 2
<Admiral_Chicago> likely, xubuntu bugs in general
<ubotu> New bug: #122484 in slune (universe) "slune crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122484
<ubotu> New bug: #122485 in ifupdown (main) "ifup crashed with SIGILL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122485
<ubotu> New bug: #122486 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122486
<ubotu> New bug: #122487 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with IndexError in enable()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122487
* ScottK is really going to be now.  Good night.
<bikeboy> ScottK: Thanks, got it fixed now
<bikeboy> bye
<bikeboy> Hobbsee: Originally I made 120227 a dupe of the master like you said, but its status as a dupe of 119777 didn't disappear, so I couldn't complete the fix. Seems I had to erase the original dupe first.
<Hobbsee> bikeboy: yes, that's exactly right.
<Hobbsee> you have to dupe all dupes of the master
<bikeboy> so straightforward lol
<ubotu> New bug: #122489 in rubber (universe) "rubber fails with spaces in file path" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122489
<dholbach> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #122491 in kdegraphics (main) "kpdf fails to open certain password prottected files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122491
<ubotu> New bug: #122493 in mono (main) "Package "Desktop Flickr Organizer" for Ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122493
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-bugs:dholbach] : Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-qa/ - http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bugsquad | HAPPY HUG DAY
* mode/#ubuntu-bugs [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<ccm> *moan*
<Hobbsee> hm?
<ccm> just pushing me up :)
<ccm> typing "moan" is better than doing so in an office :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<ubotu> New bug: #89343 in human-icon-theme "Folder Icon needs rasterised versions for smooth drag'n'drop (dup-of: 69331)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89343
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ping
<dholbach> Hobbsee: he just went to bed
<Hobbsee> #121456
<dholbach> bug 121456
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121456 in adept "Adept couldn't open debtags database" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121456
<Hobbsee> dholbach: damn.  i was hoping he'd do a -qa membership
<Hobbsee> oh bleh.  i'd eithe rdone that, or was keeping track of it.
<dholbach> grmbl, heno isn't qa admin
<dholbach> but sfflaw still is
<Hobbsee> dholbach: if hte launchpad guys are up, you could probably ask them to change it.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: it'd be really good if pygi could have qa for this hugday, and bdmurray last said that he was too busy to look
<dholbach> right - maybe they're up
* Hobbsee waits.  and waits.
<Hobbsee> dholbach: make my machine faster.
<Hobbsee> kthxbye.
<dholbach> me? I? your machine?
<Hobbsee> yes.
<leagris> hi, anyone could have a look at this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/118310 and have an idea for a workaround ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118310 in linux-source-2.6.20 "pktcdvd bound device limit the size readable from attached device when mounting ISO9660 or UDF dual layer DVD-ROM." [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ccm> leagris: pleas go to #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu
<ccm> leagris: you will find more support there
<leagris> thx ccm
<ubotu> New bug: #122494 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "pinnacle pctv 110i remote does not work in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122494
<thekorn> morning! - Happy Hug Day
<coNP> morgen, thekorn
<coNP> happy bug day everyone
<ubotu> New bug: #122496 in mono (main) "mono always crashes on ppc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122496
<thekorn> hey coNP
<ubotu> New bug: #122498 in aptoncd (universe) "search repos" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122498
<ubotu> New bug: #122499 in elinks (main) "Reports wrong URI for "No such file or directory"." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122499
<ubotu> New bug: #122500 in ubiquity (main) "Kubuntu - Mount dialog always gets shown when the disk is mounted, in the middle of the install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122500
<ubotu> New bug: #122501 in compiz (main) "titlebar appears offscreen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122501
<ubotu> New bug: #122502 in gnome-keyring (main) "[PATCH]  memory leak + error handling glitch in gnome-keyring-proto.c:gnome_keyring_proto_decode_find_reply" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122502
<ubotu> New bug: #122503 in vdrift (universe) "RM: vdrift -- [ROM]  licence issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122503
<ubotu> New bug: #122504 in casper (main) "Kubuntu 20070627 UK keyboad is set to US keymap on liveCD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122504
<ubotu> New bug: #122505 in compiz (main) "resize big windows to fit the screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122505
<ubotu> New bug: #122506 in totem (main) "totem crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122506
<ubotu> New bug: #122507 in compiz (main) "middle click titlebar  the window loses focused" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122507
<ubotu> New bug: #122508 in tomboy (main) "Notes sometimes not closing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122508
<ubotu> New bug: #122509 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122509
<ubotu> New bug: #122510 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122510
<ubotu> New bug: #122511 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122511
<ubotu> New bug: #122512 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122512
<ubotu> New bug: #122513 in Ubuntu "Link colouring when viewing e-mail messages with links" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122513
<ubotu> New bug: #122514 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122514
<ubotu> New bug: #122515 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122515
<ubotu> New bug: #122516 in Ubuntu "Display broken when changing resolution in gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122516
<seb128> doh
<Hobbsee> whee!
<seb128> apport is running
<ubotu> New bug: #122517 in evince (main) "evince crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122517
<ccm> uhm, just wondering why i cannot find a native postfix bugtracker
<ccm> don't they have one?
<ubotu> New bug: #122518 in ubiquity (main) "canceling the language support download gives confusing error message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122518
<ubotu> New bug: #122519 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge cra shed with ImportError in find_class()" (dup-of: 121836)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122519
<ubotu> New bug: #122520 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122520
<ubotu> New bug: #122521 in Ubuntu "x86_64 SMP load balancing broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122521
<ubotu> New bug: #122522 in apport (main) "Apport generates URL with errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122522
<ubotu> New bug: #122523 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with NameError in Activated()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122523
<ubotu> New bug: #122524 in motion (universe) "motion crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122524
<ubotu> New bug: #122525 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in __kernel_vsyscall()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122525
<ubotu> New bug: #122526 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122526
<ubotu> New bug: #122527 in tinyerp-client (universe) "tinyerp-client.py crashed with ProtocolError in request()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122527
<ubotu> New bug: #122528 in nspluginwrapper (multiverse) "[nspluginwrapper]  nspluginwrapper won't upgrade" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122528
<dholbach> wow... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070627 looks green already
<ubotu> New bug: #122529 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Non-Thunderbird IMAP folders not visible to Thunderbird" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122529
* dholbach hugs ccm, bdmurray, Admiral_Chicago, txwikinger and ScottK
* dholbach hugs Justin Payne in absence :)
<dholbach> good work guys :)
<khermans_> hrmm, ipod not working in Gutsy, how can i triage this?
<khermans_> it would appear that messages recognizes it, tailed the log
<khermans_> so device is known to kernel
<ubotu> New bug: #122531 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashes on start with ipod" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122531
<ccm> :)
<dholbach> khermans_: does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices help?
<khermans_> dholbach, yes thank you
<khermans_> also, it appears device has changed to /dev/sg0 -- maybe this is new in Gutsy kernels
<txwikinger2> dholbach: Is it possible to configure bughelper for a proxy ?
<khermans_> all older releases populate /dev/sd*
<dholbach> txwikinger2: I never tried that - urllib2 should just use proxy settings if you have them
<txwikinger2> the environment variables?
<dholbach> yes, I think so
<txwikinger2> I will try that
<khermans_> txwikinger, export http_proxy=http://foo:8080
<ubotu> New bug: #122533 in Ubuntu "mixer_applet2 2.18.0 odd behaviour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122533
<khermans_> you can also try exporting ftp_proxy
<txwikinger2> dholbach: Yes.. this seems to work.. thanks
<dholbach> NICE :)
* dholbach hugs khermans_ and txwikinger2
<txwikinger2> dholbach: oopps... I was to fast
<txwikinger2> too
* khermans_ retracts hug
<ubotu> New bug: #122535 in casper (main) "Kubuntu liveCD ipw3945 could not read microcode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122535
<khermans_> I can't get my brand new 80GB ipod to work in Gutsy :-(
<khermans_> i am told that /dev/sg0 is not a valid block device
<khermans_> now, why is it not being mounted in /dev/sd?
<ubotu> New bug: #122534 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "No Sound ALC883 Realtek" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122534
<ccm> dholbach: at wich bugsquad level am i able to mark bugs as wishlist?
<dholbach> ccm: you need to be member of ubuntu-qa
<ccm> dholbach: a right, you told me before
<dholbach> ccm: best to talk to bdmurray about once he's awake, or drop him a mail
<ccm> dholbach: thanks, i will check the wiki for that, too
<khermans_> dholbach, i will see you at ubuntu live :-)
<dholbach> nice khermans_ - I look forward to it
<khermans_> dholbach, i am speaking on clonezilla
<dholbach> cool
<khermans_> nice to meet the people behind irc for once!
<ubotu> New bug: #122539 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122539
<khermans_> /dev/sg0 is mounting a character device when i plug in my ipod on Gutsy -- how do I make it mount as a block device?
<khermans_> i checked /dev/udev/rules.d
<khermans_> s/dev/etc/
<ubotu> New bug: #122540 in Ubuntu "System Tray Icons Rearranged" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122540
<txwikinger2> dholbach: khermans_: I solved the problem. http_proxy and https_proxy must be set
<khermans_> right
<khermans_> txwikinger, https_proxy i dont believe needs to be
<khermans_> http takes care of that doesnt it?
<txwikinger2> it didn't
<txwikinger2> when i set https_proxy as well it worked
<ubotu> New bug: #122541 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org shows inconsistent fonts in styles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122541
<ubotu> New bug: #122542 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122542
<ubotu> New bug: #122543 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu dont start at the end" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122543
* ajmitch wonders how the server bugday is going
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> speak of the devil...
<shawarma> hm?
<ajmitch> 23:04  * ajmitch wonders how the server bugday is going
<ajmitch> 23:04 -!- shawarma [n=sh@atlas.linux2go.dk]  has joined #ubuntu-bugs
<shawarma> Heh..
<shawarma> Your clock is waaay off, though.
<ajmitch> not 3 seconds after I asked
<ajmitch> yeah, wednesday is nearly over
<shawarma> Hm... What happened to my cloak?
<heno> samba bug 106503 closed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 106503 in samba "samba when trying to install it with synaptic" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106503
<shawarma> I've been too busy working on a *weird* bug on the amd64 server iso.. I'm just about to take a look at the wiki page for a status.
<ajmitch> how weird?
<shawarma> 4.6 on my weird-shit-o-meter
<heno> does that go to 11?
<shawarma> 3
<heno> ah, that's bad then :)
* ajmitch probably shouldn't try & test it
<shawarma> libapache2-mod-php5 didn't get installed.. apt-cache show libapache2-mod-php5 said "Task: lamp-server". apt-get install lamp-server^  says everything was installed, but libapache2-mod-php5 wasn't on the list.
<shawarma> If I removed the CD from sources.list and did it again, it pulls it in..
<shawarma> whiskey tango foxtrot.
<ajmitch> so it's getting a different task list from the cd?
<ajmitch> which would be rather odd, to say the list
<ajmitch> s/list/least/
<shawarma> Something like that. I've stared at the Packages from the CD for an hour. It's exactly the same as the one in the archive.
<shawarma> mvo has a fix, but we have no idea why it happens.
<shawarma> Oh, and it's only on amd64.
<shawarma> sparc and i386 are fine.
* ajmitch nods slowly & backs away
<shawarma> me too. mvo is on it.
<shawarma> :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ubotu> New bug: #122544 in nbd (main) "nbd-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122544
<jwendell> Hi, seb128
<txwikinger2> sigh
<txwikinger2> I think squid doesn't want to do that
<seb128> jwendell: hi, going for lunch now, ask your question though, I'll reply after it
<jwendell> seb128, just about that bug on vino/gnome-keyring
<jwendell> seb128, vino was compiled (in feisty) without support to gnomekeyring, wasn't it?
<dholbach> hi jwendell
<dholbach> seb128: bon appetit
<jwendell> dholbach, hi!
<ubotu> New bug: #122545 in sword (universe) "Please sync sword (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122545
<ubotu> New bug: #122547 in network-manager-applet (main) ".pot file is not generated on build time" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122547
<jwendell> seb128, maybe adding --enable-gnome-keyring=no in debian/rules
<jwendell> seb128, of course, the bug still exists (my guess is that it belongs to gnome-keyring, as you did on bugzilla)
<ubotu> New bug: #122548 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager doesn't find network with accent in ESSID" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122548
<seb128> jwendell: not sure, the configure doesn't print a summary, it Build-Depends on the keyring lib and there was not configure option used
<seb128> so whatever is the upstream default when the keyring libs are installed
<seb128> and I would prefer getting the bug fixed than masking it with a build without keyring
<jwendell> seb128, you're right
<jwendell> i'm just thinking why vino is being compiled with gnome-keyring support, when default=no...
<khermans_> how do i force my /dev/sg0 to mount as block device and not character device?
<khermans_> this is for an ipod
<txwikinger2> hmm .. I intended to triage some bugs and end up submitting new ones :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122549 in compiz (main) "[gutsy]  compiz fusion breaking gnome-screensaver behaviour" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122549
<ubotu> New bug: #122550 in lufs (universe) "lufs-source won't compile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122550
<ubotu> New bug: #122551 in python2.5 (main) "HTTPS over proxy (squid) fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122551
<ubotu> New bug: #122552 in nautilus-sendto (main) "sendto doesn't work when used from a smb share" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122552
<ubotu> New bug: #122553 in driconf (universe) "Please merge driconf (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122553
<mdz> heno: is there a task list for the server bug day?
<heno> mdz: yep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070627
<ubotu> New bug: #122554 in xen-tools (universe) "Please merge xen-tools (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122554
<ubotu> New bug: #122555 in xmms2 (universe) "Please merge xmms2 (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122555
<ubotu> New bug: #122557 in meta-kde (main) "kde occasionally ignores forced dpi settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122557
<ScottK> ccm: Postfix does not have a bug tracker.  You post to postfix-users, get a lot of pushback, and then eventually, if you are right, Weitse produces a patch.
<ubotu> New bug: #122558 in piuparts (universe) "Please sync piuparts (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122558
<ubotu> New bug: #122559 in gnome-mount (main) "nautilus crashes when viewing properties of external (USB) HD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122559
<ubotu> New bug: #122560 in Ubuntu "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122560
<ubotu> New bug: #122562 in compiz (main) "The frame rate is low, unless using --indirect-rendering" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122562
<ubotu> New bug: #122563 in partman (main) "The alternate install CD creates a /boot partition with only 32 inodes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122563
<ScottK> If been trying to figure out a postinst problem with clamsmtp for some time.  Maybe someone from the server team is here that could look at Bug #108303.  It happens reliably on an Edgy/Feisty upgrade but no other time (I even built the Feisty version for Edgy and upgraded just that package and couldn't recreate the error).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108303 in clamsmtp "subprocess post-install script rt err st 2" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108303
<ccm> ScottK: strange (postfix), thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #122564 in gajim (universe) "Gajim depends on python-gtk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122564
<ubotu> New bug: #122566 in tomboy (main) "[gutsy]  Tomboy applet crashes on startup, then works fine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122566
<ubotu> New bug: #122567 in app-install-data-ubuntu (main) "Invalid ELF Header" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122567
<ScottK> ccm: Their view is that they don't leave bugs lying around.  They have an internal work list in their development team, but no public bug tracker.
<ccm> How should I deal with a bug that occurs when you are using a live cd to provide server applications? (e.g. an apache webserver=
<ScottK> ccm: So far I can't complain with their approach.  It certainly seems to work for them.
<ubotu> New bug: #122565 in unifont (main) "unifont-bin is not able to find /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122565
<ccm> ScottK: well that's ok, but I really like it to go on a website, click "bug tracker" and check if an error is already mentioned and what status is has
<ScottK> Sure
<ccm> but no religion about that
<ccm> back to my question, a live cd uses unionfs which harms some applications using the "sendfile" mechanism
<ScottK> ccm: To answer your question, I'd say find out why it fails and assign the bug to an appropriate package.  I don't know that it won't get won't fixed (since Live CD is desktop, not server).
<ccm> like apache
<ScottK> Since it's a Desktop LiveCD, I'd say wishlist or won't fix.
<ccm> okay
<ScottK> It's certainly not an Apache bug.
<ScottK> But that's just me.
<ccm> i also think wont fix because it makes no sense to fix it
<ccm> thank you
<ubotu> New bug: #122568 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "EBUSY trying to mount unmounted /boot filesystem" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122568
<ubotu> New bug: #122569 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122569
<ubotu> New bug: #122570 in Ubuntu "SMAUG does not go up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122570
<ubotu> New bug: #122571 in update-notifier (main) "new asoundconf notification is useless" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122571
<ubotu> New bug: #122572 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in XCloseDisplay()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122572
<ubotu> New bug: #122573 in gnome-vfs2 (main) "gnome-vfs-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122573
<ubotu> New bug: #122574 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122574
<ubotu> New bug: #122575 in network-manager (main) "updating network manager clears my eth0 interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122575
<mdz> heno: ah, it's linked from UbuntuBugDay but not from /Schedule
<ranf> hi
<ubotu> New bug: #122580 in gnupg (main) "gpg --gen-key fails on server "Not enough random bytes available."" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122580
<ubotu> New bug: #122576 in ndiswrapper-modules-i386 (universe) "system freeze on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122576
<ubotu> New bug: #122578 in nautilus (main) "DAVS through Nautilus" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122578
<ubotu> New bug: #122579 in fluxbox (universe) "fluxbox has an empty menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122579
<ubotu> New bug: #122577 in ndiswrapper-modules-i386 (universe) "system freeze on resume" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122577
<ScottK> Hi ranf
<ScottK> bdmurray: I'd like your opinion on Bug #118963.  I think it should moved to ubuntu-doc.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118963 in postfix "postfix chroot environment doesn't have ca-certificates" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118963
<ccm> what about providing a launchpad module for handling hug days?
<ccm> or better: for handling bug hunts
<ccm> it should just be able to be given a list of bugs
<ccm> present them as a list
<ccm> and when a bug is changed: mark it green
<ccm> that would save a lot of work
<ubotu> New bug: #122581 in exaile (universe) "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122581
<ubotu> New bug: #122583 in gnomoradio (universe) "gnomoradio crashed with SIGSEGV in Gdk::Pixbuf::copy()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122583
<ubotu> New bug: #122584 in netmon-applet (universe) "netmon_applet crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_destroy()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122584
<ubotu> New bug: #122585 in bug-buddy (main) "bug-buddy crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122585
<ubotu> New bug: #122586 in desktop-effects (main) "Gnome Startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122586
<ubotu> New bug: #122587 in gnome-panel (main) "[gutsy]  tooltip in window list flickers if mouse is over the right most item and tooltip is too long to fit on screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122587
<ubotu> New bug: #122588 in bittorrent (main) "bittorrent crashes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122588
<txwikinger2> what should be done with a bug in dapper that is fixed in edgy?
<ScottK> txwikinger2: Mark fix released.
<txwikinger2> ScottK: Yes.. but who would think about if it should be fixed also in dapper
<txwikinger2> #68967
<txwikinger2> bug #68967
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 68967 in util-linux "Wrong daylight saving data for CET/CEST" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68967
* ScottK looks
<ccm> txwikinger2: well it could be applied to backports probably
<Hobbsee> txwikinger2: if it fits the candidates for a SRU, and someone wants to test it, then they can make a dapper task abotu it
<Hobbsee> !sru | txwikinger2
<ubotu> txwikinger2: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<ScottK> ccm: Except how we did tzdata changed between Dapper and Edgy.
<ubotu> New bug: #122589 in rsync (main) "rsync requires the use of the -a option in order to copy files " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122589
<ubotu> New bug: #122590 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in g_slist_remove()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122590
<ScottK> ccm: The tzdata package didn't even exist in Dapper.
<ubotu> New bug: #122591 in Ubuntu "Intel 945 Express 1680x1050 resolution on external monitor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122591
<heno> ccm: we could do bug day tracking on the (extended) iso tracker site
<heno> https://isotesting.stgraber.org/
<ccm> ScottK: um, i see
<ScottK> txwikinger2: Time zone updates have been put out in -updates before, so I think it'd qualify for SRU.
<ccm> heno: interesting suggestion thoug I'd really like to see it in launchpad for the allday-ubuntu-feeling :)
<txwikinger2> ScottK: So I should just put it on fix-released and make a comment that time zone handling has changed in edgy therefore it is unrealistic to fix it as sru?
<ScottK> ccm: Unfortunately we are at the mercy of Launchpad devs for anything in LP.
<ccm> ScottK: well we can give them hugs
<ScottK> txwikinger2: Well since a different package is used for time zones in Dapper, it may actually be something that should be left open.  I don't recall the details on dapper TZ info.
<ScottK> ccm: Sure, but with other approaches like what heno suggested, we can just do it ourselves.
<ccm> ScottK: sure. I will just file a feature request, maybe someone loves it
<txwikinger2> ScottK: Well if I just leave it open, I fear it will just linger around anyway
* ScottK is going to stop now and not end up in _another_ 4 hour IRC conversation about use of proprietary tools to develop open source software.
<ScottK> txwikinger2: Can you confirm that it's a real problem and that it's got the correct package assigned?
<Hobbsee> haha
<txwikinger2> Hmm.. to confirm it would be quite some work
<ScottK> txwikinger2: Yes, but if you can't confirm it, you can't confirm it.
<txwikinger2> true
<txwikinger2> I will make a note of it and try some time to see if I can confirm it then
<txwikinger2> to find
<ubotu> New bug: #122592 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 122385)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122592
<ubotu> New bug: #122594 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122594
<ubotu> New bug: #122598 in Ubuntu "screen flashing black at certian points" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122598
<ubotu> New bug: #122599 in gnome-system-monitor (main) "Wrong memory usage displayed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122599
<ubotu> New bug: #122600 in glchess (universe) "Closing Gnome Chess, close the session and restart Xserver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122600
<ubotu> New bug: #122601 in gnome-terminal (main) "UI should allow easier access to editing title of terminal" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122601
<dholbach> happy HUG DAY :-)
<ubotu> New bug: #122602 in gnome-panel (main) "Duplicated entries in Places Menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122602
<ubotu> New bug: #122604 in compiz (main) "[Gutsy]  compiz wrapper wrongly thinks I'm using vesa or vga driver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122604
<bdmurray> happy HUG DAY dholbach
<dholbach> hey bdmurray!
* dholbach hugs bdmurray
<dendrobates> I have a question about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openldap2/+bug/71047.  Since this was discovered to be an upstream problem seven months ago, where would I look to see if it was sent to the upstream developers?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71047 in openldap2 "eds crashes when auto-completing email address in a new email (with LDAP)" [Medium,New] 
<dholbach> bdmurray: we have some kick ass bug action going on already: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070627
<dholbach> dendrobates: if the upstream bug is not linked from launchpad, it will take you a while to search through the upstream bug tracker, I'm afraid
<bdmurray> great!
<dendrobates> ahhhhhh!
<ubotu> New bug: #122607 in yaboot (main) "ofpath failure -sata, firewire, usb - patch to fix" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122607
<ubotu> New bug: #122608 in xfce4-mixer (main) "xfce4-mixer-plugin crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122608
* dholbach hugs seb128
<ubotu> New bug: #122609 in totem (main) "[ gutsy ]  totem lost audio if seeking true video with mp2/3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122609
<khermans_> is there an advanced ubuntu help channel?
<Hobbsee> khermans_: no
<khermans_> i am trying to make a device attach as a block device, not as a character device
<khermans_> no matter what, my ipod on gutsy attaches as /dev/sg0 (char)
<khermans_> i checked udev for hints to how to set it to be a bloack device, to no avail
<khermans_> Hobbsee, #ubuntu seems to be all n00bs these days
* khermans_ trots off to his old distro chan, #gentoo
<bdmurray> khermans_: have you tried the answer tracker?
<khermans_> bdmurray, what is this?
<bdmurray> khermans_: http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ I believe
<khermans_> bdmurray, thx i will check there!
<bdmurray> khermans_: no problem
<ccm> bdmurray: add an s, and is totally right
<ccm> :)
<bdmurray> ccm: http redirects but you are more correct
<ScottK> bdmurray: Did you get a chance to look at the postfix cert bug I pinged you about earlier?
<khermans_> bdmurray, does this apply to Gutsy releases?
<ccm> bdmurray: just wanted to be right once :)
<khermans_> i mean, is it fopah to ask about Gutsy in answers
<Neolithium> No, we take all questions about Ubuntu there :)
<ScottK> khermans_: Why are you running Gutsy?
* Neolithium realizes he's subscribed to a LOT of things. LOL
<ccm> Neolithium: thought about a multiple unsubscribe today, too
<khermans_> ScottK, because i am an experienced linux user looking to learn more
<khermans_> ScottK, i am speaking at ubuntu live, but i am not an ubuntu dev
<ScottK> OK.  Just curious.
<khermans_> ScottK, i did the same with the last two releases, i run amd64 and uncover some things before other people see them
<bdmurray> ScottK: what bug was that again
<khermans_> as soon as alpha1 comes out, i upgrade
<ScottK> It great if people who are up for the excitement do that khermans_.
<ScottK> bdmurray: I'd like your opinion on Bug #118963.  I think it should moved to ubuntu-doc.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118963 in postfix "postfix chroot environment doesn't have ca-certificates" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118963
<khermans_> ScottK, not on production dude....heh
<ScottK> khermans_: Smart move that.
<Neolithium> If someone has a spare second, can I get a medium importance set on bug #122437 please? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122437 in kino "[Gutsy]  Kino freezes when starting" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122437
* ScottK has a spare hard drive for his laptop for testing.
<ScottK> Neolithium: looking
<ScottK> Neolithium: Done.
<Neolithium> Thank you ScottK :)
<ScottK> No problem Neolithium.  When do you apply for ubuntu-qa?
<Neolithium> I'm going to do that today when I get back.  I have some running around to do with the Wife and her parents, but will be on later this afternoon until....well, my normal LATE night.
<elmargol> when is the next debian sync?
<ubotu> New bug: #122611 in nautilus (main) ""create launcher" access keys inconsistency" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122611
<ScottK> elmargol: Dunno that there will be any more for Gutsy.
<bdmurray> ScottK: I agree that the postfix setup seems like a corner case and that documentation might resolve / prevent the issue.  However, I think the server team should be proactive about making that documentation.
* seb128 hugs dholbach back
* dholbach beams
<seb128> elmargol: sync or merge?
<ScottK> bdmurray: OK, then move it to ubuntu-doc and assign it to the server team?
<seb128> elmargol: sync, whenever somebody opens a bug ask for it, merge when somebody does the work
<elmargol> ah ok
<ubotu> New bug: #122612 in sitecopy (universe) "sitecopy checks local files wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122612
<bdmurray> ScottK: that makes sense to me but I'd double check with shwarma or dendrobates
<ScottK> bdmurray: OK.
<bdmurray> ScottK: I believe there is even an Ubuntu Server Guide which would seem most appropriate for that
<dendrobates> ScottK: assign it to us, we have quite a bit of doc work to do, we'll just add it to the pile.
<ScottK> shawarma | dendrobates: Please look at Bug #118963.  I think the fix is to document what you have to do to solve the problem (corner case not worth automating) and so should be assigned to ubuntu-doc.  bdmurray suggests the server team should make the doc change.  Should I assign it to the server team then?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118963 in postfix "postfix chroot environment doesn't have ca-certificates" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118963
<ScottK> dendrobates: OK.
* ScottK was scrolled up and typing for a while.
<ubotu> New bug: #122613 in Ubuntu "CD-ROM WILL NOT UNMOUNT ON EJECTION" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122613
* shawarma hugs ScottK 
<shawarma> OH, DEAR. THAT SOUNDS AWFUL!
<coNP> !shout | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<shawarma> coNP: :)
<coNP> :D
<Neolithium> bug #122589 ....isn't that normal behaviour for rsync? *scratches his head*
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122589 in rsync "rsync requires the use of the -a option in order to copy files " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122589
<shawarma> ScottK: I actually think we should do that automatically.
<ScottK> shawarma: Why?
<ScottK> Standard Postfix TLS setup won't use it.
<shawarma> ScottK: It's not that big a deal, and it gives us cheap security bonus points.
<shawarma> ScottK: Hmm. True. I didn't think of that.
<ScottK> How do you handle the case where the ca-cert package gets installed after Postfix?
<shawarma> ScottK: Copy them from the init script. postfix would have to be restarted to make it happen, but that's ok, I think.
<ScottK> The only use case where looking at certs for TLS makes sense is if you are using restrictive delivery policies for certain destinations.
<ScottK> shawarma: There is already a script that does this for (IIRC) bind, but it seems kind of overkill here.
<ScottK> I guess my point is that the only time you NEED the ca cert information is when you've had to manually configure relate stuff anyway.
<ScottK> For probaby 99% of cases it's just more overhead.
<ScottK> A very large fraction of opportunistic TLS between MTAs is done with roll your own certs anyway.
<shawarma>        To use this option in chroot mode, this directory (or a copy) must be inside the chroot jail.
<shawarma> It's already in postconf(5) man page.
<shawarma> ScottK: I see your point.
<ScottK> OK.  Then it's maybe just a reference to that in the Postfix setup for TLS in ubuntu-doc.
<shawarma> I actually thought postfix did ca checking (but still not rejecting invalid certs)
<ScottK> No that I think about it, I think the reason it doesn't is that there are some MUAs that will fail if the server asks for a cert and so it's pretty risky for general use.
<ScottK> It's come up on postfix-users, but I don't recall the details.
<ScottK> shawarma: Got time to look at a weird postinst bug?
<shawarma> ScottK: Sure.
<shawarma> Oh, dear is that the time?
<shawarma> Oh, well. If I had a life, it'd be a problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #122615 in gnome-panel (main) "NTFS partition appears more than once" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122615
<ubotu> New bug: #122617 in python2.5 (main) "python-dbg cannot import expat" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122617
<shawarma> ScottK: What have you got?
* ScottK is getting the bug #
<ScottK> shawarma:  I've been trying to figure out this postinst problem with clamsmtp for some time.  Bug #108303.  It happens reliably on an Edgy/Feisty upgrade but no other time (I even built the Feisty version for Edgy and upgraded just that package and couldn't recreate the error).
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 108303 in clamsmtp "subprocess post-install script rt err st 2" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108303
* shawarma looks
<ubotu> New bug: #122618 in kdissert (universe) "Allow 'reorder and make child' in Concept List" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122618
<Neolithium> Ok, got a few things done from the hug day page.  I'll be back later on after this stuff :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122620 in seahorse (universe) "seahorse crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122620
<shawarma> ScottK: Hm... Nothing stands out... I'll see if I can reproduce and debug.
<ScottK> shawarma: OK.  I'm stumped.
<nxvl> is someone working on openssh bugs so i can join them?
<shawarma> nxvl: I have been, but feel free to join in.
<nxvl> shawarma: i'm new on this, so i need a little help
<shawarma> nxvl: Just ask. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070627 has a list of bugs you can look at. It's got an openssh section.
<nxvl> shawarma: yes, i have seen it, i'm starting with #34283 cause is a bug i have had trouble with
<nxvl> but i think its already done :S
<shawarma> ScottK: Hm... I took a clean edgy install, enabled universe, installed clamstmp and get an error already there.
<ScottK> Ah.
* ScottK never got that. So you're miles ahead figuring it out then.
<shawarma> ScottK: Subsequently switching sources.list to feisty and upgrading clamsmtp works fine.
<shawarma> ScottK: Think I found it..
<shawarma> I'll start over and try something.
* shawarma likes vmware
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> shawarma: When your ready, Bug #81242 is an interesting issue that I suspect is a packaging system bug.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81242 in postfix "postfix-ldap is linked against gnuTLS" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81242
<ubotu> New bug: #122621 in xubuntu-meta (main) "the default examples in xubuntu need changing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122621
<ubotu> New bug: #122623 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 122385)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122623
<shawarma> ScottK: System bug? What do you mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #122624 in gnash (universe) "Visual artifacts in YouTube UI" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122624
<ubotu> New bug: #122625 in gnome-control-center (main) "cant start compiz from 'Appearence' configuration in gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122625
<ubotu> New bug: #122626 in myspell-da (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove the myspell-da source package from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122626
<ScottK> shawarma: Packaging system (dpkg-shlibs or some such) - both postfix and postfix-ldap get their TLS library from ${shlibs:Depends}, but end up linked to differnt TLS libs.  Not sure exactly how that's supposed to happen.
<shawarma> ScottK: For some reason i missed "packaging".
<ScottK> Ah
<shawarma> ScottK: Did reproduced the clamsmtp bug?
* shawarma talks bullocks right now.
<shawarma> ScottK: Did you reproduce the clamsmtp bug?
<ScottK> I had the clamsmtp bug when I upgraded my Edgy servers to Feisty.
<shawarma> Because I just noticed the bug I saw was actually in clamav-base.
<ScottK> Ah.  Well there's one of those too, so that'd be good.
<ScottK> shawarma: Any chance you found Bug #39853?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39853 in clamav "While installing ClamAV dpkg returns an error" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39853
<ScottK> That'd be a really good one to get resolved.
<shawarma> ScottK: Looks like it.
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> shawarma: If you comment on the bug what the change is, I'll package it and upload it.
<shawarma> ScottK: I didn't debug that one yet. I'll do it in a minute.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'll upload the clamsmtp fix too if you want.  They're both in Universe, so I can.
<shawarma> Er.. Ok. You know I can too?
<ScottK> shawarma: Sure, just trying to share the load.
<shawarma> ScottK: Alright.
<ubotu> New bug: #122627 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122627
<shawarma> ScottK: Found the clamav-base bug.
<ScottK> shawarma: Great.  I can't wait to see what it was.
<ubotu> New bug: #122629 in gxine (main) "fullscreen gxine steals focus in xinerama/twinview" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122629
<shawarma> ScottK: Uncaught failed call to 'which newaliases'
<ScottK> Hmmm.
* ScottK pulls up the clamav source package an looks.
<shawarma> It only happens if clamav is not in /etc/alises.
<shawarma> Like so:
<shawarma> if (! clamav in aliases); add it to aliases; call newaliases (this is where it dies).. else blah; endif
<shawarma> So it's added to aliases before it dies. That's why it works second time.
<shawarma> It also only happens if newaliases is absent.
<shawarma> "/etc/alises"? What am I on about?
<ubotu> New bug: #122630 in gaim-libnotify (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove the gaim-libnotify source package from gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122630
<shawarma> If you find a way to reproduce the clamsmtp bug (from a clean edgy install (no lamp server)), give me a shout.
<shawarma> Interesting note:
<shawarma> the clamsmtp postinst goes into debugging mode, if environment variable DEBUG is set.
<shawarma> That should help..
<ScottK> OK on clamsmtp.  OK
<ScottK> shawarma: on the clamav-base one, I understand what you are saying and see the spot in the postinst where this all happens, but it's a bit greek to me what's going on in there.
<ubotu> New bug: #122595 in gksu (main) "[gutsy]  gksu displays the g_thread_init memory corruption warning (dup-of: 116870)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122595
<ScottK> I know enough to reproduce it now, so I can probably figure the rest.
<shawarma> ScottK: Which part is unclear?
<ScottK> I think I'm making my way through it.  The problem (if I understand correctly) is that the postinst tries to call newaliases, but there isn't one and it dies?
<shawarma> ScottK: Almost
<ScottK> because when I try which newaliases, I get no return.
<ScottK> OK
<shawarma> ScottK: It tries to find the path for newaliases by running "which newaliases". That fails, and set -e makes the entire thing bail out.
<shawarma> ScottK: set -e makes the script bail out if a command line returns anything other than 0.
<shawarma> ScottK: "which newalises" is silent, but returns 1.
<shawarma> -> death
<ScottK> OK.  Ahh.
<ScottK> I understand that problem now.  Thanks.
<shawarma> The author of the script seems ot assume that which always succeeds, but just gives an empty response in case the sought command is nowhere in the $PATH. He's wrong.
<shawarma> The fix: Add "|| true" to the mix, giving " newal=`which newaliases || true` "
<shawarma> \o/
<shawarma> Excercise!
<shawarma> \o>
<ScottK> Ahh.
<shawarma> <o/
<shawarma> <o>
<shawarma> \o/
<ScottK> Cool.
<ScottK> Let me run with that.
<shawarma> Alright. I think I'll call it a day. In the real world that means that I'll be taking a few hours break until I can't keep myself away from the computer anymore. :)
<ScottK> shawarma: Do you want credit in the changelog?
<dendrobates> shawarma: bye
<ScottK> You certainly have earned it.
<shawarma> ScottK: Sure. You'll never be a superstar, if you're hiding.
<ScottK> OK
<shawarma> :)
<shawarma> Catch you all later.
<ubotu> New bug: #122632 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashed with SIGSEGV in nanosleep()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122632
* shawarma hugs ScottK 
<shawarma> You've been monstrously helpful today! \o/
* shawarma -> food
<ubotu> New bug: #122633 in twinkle (universe) "[Gutsy]  Incorrect dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122633
<ubotu> New bug: #122561 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122561
<ubotu> New bug: #122634 in xubuntu-meta (main) "In Xubuntu it is hard to tell when it is safe to remove a usb device as the icon doesn't change" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122634
<ScottK> shawarma: Confirmed on Feisty that that fixes the problem.  I'm doing a test build for Gutsy and assuming it builds, I'll upload it later today.
<ubotu> New bug: #122635 in totem (main) "Fails to play DVDs from  ISO files." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122635
<ubotu> New bug: #122636 in gshutdown (universe) "Gshutdown closes gnome session but does not shutdown down" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122636
<ubotu> New bug: #122637 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122637
<ubotu> New bug: #122638 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122638
<ubotu> New bug: #122639 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "compiz-kde crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122639
<ubotu> New bug: #122640 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome panel does'nt work. I can't configure mouse features." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122640
<ubotu> New bug: #122641 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122641
<ubotu> New bug: #122642 in firefox (main) "incorrect handling  linux.com favorite" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122642
<ubotu> New bug: #122643 in nginx (universe) "nginx doesn't start: nginx.conf relative paths are relative to /usr/local/nginx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122643
<ubotu> New bug: #122645 in ubiquity (main) "manual partitioning hangs indefinitively" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122645
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: Did you work on bug 120873? the wiki page seems to have gotten misaligned
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120873 in kde-systemsettings ""System Settings -> Monitor & Display" does not work (dup-of: 91545)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120873
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91545 in kde-guidance "MASTER [apport]  displayconfig-restore.py crashed with SIGSEGV in XRRGetScreenInfo()" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91545
<Admiral_Chicago> yes i did. let me look
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: what do you mean, the hug day wiki?
<dendrobates> all of my changes to the wiki seem to have been rolled back.
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: yes the hug day wiki
<bdmurray> dendrobates: what do you mean?
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: oh i see, i'll fix it
<dendrobates> I triaged a couple bugs and put my name and changed the color.
<dendrobates> I'll add it back.  I just had a firefox issue, perhaps they were not saved,.
<ubotu> New bug: #122646 in ltsp (main) "Ltsp 5 freezes sometimes when  I try to close a window!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122646
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: I may have already fixed it
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll let you save and not create a conflict
<dendrobates> just one had changed, probably my fault.
<bdmurray> seb128: bug 1222327 is in french could you comment on it?
<bdmurray> seb128: I meant bug 122327
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122327 in Ubuntu "Mauvaise frequence de rafraichissement d'ecran affiche  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122327
<nxvl> i have already patch bug #89945 can someone please check if the patch is correct?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89945 in openssh "scp doesn't report correct filenames with spaces in verbose mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89945
<nxvl> shawarma: can u please check is my patch is correct and upload it if it is
<ubotu> New bug: #122647 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "forcedeth doesn't working" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122647
<ubotu> New bug: #122648 in firefox (main) "majority of bookmarks have dissappeared" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122648
<ubotu> New bug: #122649 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia driver update needed - 100.14.11" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122649
<bdmurray> that last one is probably a dup
<ubotu> New bug: #122650 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122650
<seb128> bdmurray: will reply
<seb128> bdmurray: could you explain me the difference between Triaged and Confirmed?
<bdmurray> seb128: The difference is your confidence level in the bug having everything it needs to be worked on
<bdmurray> So if I am certain a bug has everything it needs and looks good I will mark it as triaged.
<seb128> which one should be used when the bug has been sent upstream?
<bdmurray> I would set that as Triaged as we thought it was good enough to send upstream.
<seb128> bah
<bdmurray> bah?
<seb128> we have hundred of bugs which have been sent upstream and which are "Confirmed" at the moment
<seb128> that's going to be mess
<seb128> thousand of bugs send upstream rather
<bdmurray> seb128: you mean setting them to triaged?
<seb128> yes
<bdmurray> I have some ideas . . .
<seb128> Confirmed = I confirm it happens, not sure if the bugs has all the required details
<seb128> Triaged = the bug has enough details to be used by a hacker
<seb128> right?
<bdmurray> Yes.
<seb128> k, thanks
<bdmurray> So a confirmed bug could upstream.
<seb128> I'm starting to wonder if we should do what fedora does
<bdmurray> As upstream could be the right place to fix the bug.
<seb128> and close bugs sent upstream
<bdmurray> I don't think they would show up in default searches then so we could have even more dups.
<seb128> they have an UPSTREAM status IIRC, so they close bugs sent there
<seb128> well, add yet another status ;)
<bdmurray> heh
<seb128> because usually I don't want bug forwarded upstream on my list
<seb128> they are useful to look for duplicates though
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: iirc a while ago, you sent an email about using bughelper and -nd to list bugs by last touch date. i've been looking for it, do you know which list you mailed?
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Diaries/bdmurray
<bdmurray> That is more detailed.
<bdmurray> You'll need to change Needs Info to Incomplete now
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks a lot
<Admiral_Chicago> ah cool, let me run a bug query then and lok at the bugs.
<Admiral_Chicago> win 2
<Admiral_Chicago> err/
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: what about last comment from anyone in the team
<Admiral_Chicago> actually, i'd like to do, -lc from anyone from a date
<dendrobates> bdmurray:  #71047 is upstream, but has been open in gnome bugzilla for over 3/2005.  What do we do when upsteam is unresponsive?
<Admiral_Chicago> bugnumbers --format=html -p firefox --status "Incomplete" -lc="-d:2007-05-27" should work no?
<ubotu> New bug: #122653 in network-manager (main) "network-manager asks about WPA key forever even after correct entry" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122653
<ubotu> New bug: #122654 in vnc (main) "vncviewer under compiz" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122654
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: yes regarding your last comment
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: regarding team I don't bugnumbers could do that yet however depending on quantity of people in the team I do something silly like 'for i in a b c d'; do query --lc="u:$i"; done
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm getting the error: package firefox not found with bughelper v 0.2~r183
<Admiral_Chicago> right it is possible to do that.
<bdmurray> teams would be a neat feature
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: try ./bugnumbers --format=html -p firefox --status "Incomplete" --lc="d:2007-05-27"
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: i'll try that query in a few
<Admiral_Chicago> i thought it might be because i just installed bughelper but i did -gen-config or whatever that was
<bdmurray> the --lc option was misformatted in your query earlier
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll try it out in a bit, resting before the meeting
<Admiral_Chicago> bdmurray: i fixed that, i found that error
<bdmurray> bug 71047
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 71047 in openldap2 "eds crashes when auto-completing email address in a new email (with LDAP)" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/71047
<bdmurray> cool
<bdmurray> dendrobates: I'd say comment in the upstream bug again but there seems to be a fairly recent comment
<ubotu> New bug: #122655 in compiz (main) "Mouse buttons dont work when mouse touches to the edges of the screen at any direction" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122655
<ubotu> New bug: #122657 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in load()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122657
<bdmurray> Admiral_Chicago: I tried it with a smaller package than Firefox and it worked well
<ubotu> New bug: #122658 in lintian (main) "Please merge lintian (main) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122658
<ubotu> New bug: #122659 in avahi (main) "Constantly reconfiguring network interface" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122659
<ScottK> bdmurray: I just uploaded the fix for Bug #39853 thanks to shawarma's detective work here earlier.  Can we get him an extra big gold star on the wiki page for that?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 39853 in clamav "While installing ClamAV dpkg returns an error" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/39853
<ubotu> New bug: #122661 in exaile (universe) "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122661
<bdmurray> ScottK: check out the gold star
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> bdmurray: Great.
* ScottK hopes shawarma will see.
<dendrobates> bdmurray: gold star?
<ScottK> dendrobates: That clamav bug has been kicking my $SENSITIVE_BODY_PART for a long time.  I'm thrilled he figured it out.
<dendrobates> :)
<dendrobates> man, some of these old bugs take alot of digging.
<askand> Can someone help me confirm a bug?
<ubotu> New bug: #122666 in Ubuntu "Bightness always appears after Idle" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122666
<ubotu> New bug: #122667 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122667
<ubotu> New bug: #122668 in Ubuntu "Not all files of an usb ntfs HD are visible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122668
<ubotu> New bug: #122669 in kdebase (main) "konqueror profiles semi-broken" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122669
<coNP> askand: which one?
<askand> coNP: one in ePDFviewer
<coNP> askand: type bug # and ubotu will help us out
<askand> I have not reported it as a bug yet..I wondered if someone could try if same thing happens on their system
<askand> coNP :)
<coNP> oh I see
<coNP> let us try
<coNP> what should I do
<askand> install epdfview
<coNP> done
<askand> open a pdffile
<coNP> done
<askand> and scroll down with the downarrow
<coNP> yes?
<askand> hrm..it works?
<askand> ok..the program shut downs for me when I do that..
<coNP> is it supposed to work?
<coNP> not for me
<coNP> it either does nothing
<askand> the page scrolls down? : o
<Gasten> Is there an easy way to lokate what version of a lib you have installed?
<coNP> Gasten: sure
<ubotu> New bug: #122670 in lazarus (universe) "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122670
<ubotu> New bug: #122671 in deskbar-applet (main) "Beagle deskbar does not display all files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122671
<coNP> Gasten: type "apt-cache show <packagename> |grep ^Version" in a terminal
<coNP> askand: not really, but I think it is not supposed to do so
<coNP> askand: it seems to be a legal but, do you use feisty?
<askand> coNP: hrm what version of epdfviewer do u have?
* coNP has a gutsy x86 box with epdfview 0.1.6-0ubuntu2
<Gasten> coNP: Thank you.,
<coNP> Gasten: nw
<coNP> np
<askand> coNP: oh ok..then it has been updated since feisty
<coNP> askand: you can file it if you want to, but I guess this is a typical "fix released" bug without a need for a backport
<coNP> (since it can be very easily avoided...)
<askand> coNP: its not easy avoiding scrolling down with downkey :P
<coNP> I would never press that, only pgdn
<coNP> but file it if you want to
<coNP> by the way bug 99088 might be the same (at least the reason)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99088 in epdfview "[apport]  epdfview crashed with SIGSEGV in _poppler_page_new()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99088
<coNP> gutsy has newever libpoppler and epdfview, so I cannot reproduce either
<askand>  coNP: ok but maybe it is fixed in gutsy already then :)
<coNP> I guess it is
<askand> well thanks for helping :)
<coNP> yw
* coNP hugs askand 
<coNP> bye, happy bug hugging
<bdmurray> calc: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #122673 in gnome-mount (main) "gnome-mount crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122673
<ubotu> New bug: #122674 in beagle (main) "Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122674
<ScottK> shawarma: The clamsmtp postinst had the IDENTICAL problem as clamav-base, so you got two with one blow.  I'll upload that shortly too.
<ubotu> New bug: #122676 in Ubuntu "Application crash (gfx??)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122676
<ubotu> New bug: #122678 in hwdb-client (main) "device database crashed (dup-of: 120603)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122678
<ubotu> New bug: #122679 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  amsn plugins" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122679
<dendrobates> the status options do not make sense to me, when the importance is set to wishlist.  How is that usually handled?
<ScottK> What do you mean?
<dendrobates> if a bug is a actually just a functionality request, how can it be confirmed?
<bdmurray> You would confirm that the functionality doesn't exist right?
<ajmitch> I presume it could be something like "yes this idea is possible & not insane"
<dendrobates> Ok, I had thought about that, but I did not want to throw off confirmed bug reporting with feature requests.
* ajmitch has to get used to the new bug statuses
<ubotu> New bug: #122680 in console-setup (main) "no way to install a custom keymap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122680
<dendrobates> this bug days are tiring!
<dendrobates> as you can tell py my inablilty to speak my native tongue.
<ubotu> New bug: #122682 in Ubuntu "Brightness Head-Up dialogue always appears after Idle" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122682
<calc> bdmurray: hi
<calc> grr network manager or something else is broken pretty severely in ubuntu gutsy amd64
<calc> have to install 7.04 instead on my dev box
<Admiral_Chicago> calc: its network manager
<calc> oh ok
<Admiral_Chicago> it was being discussed in -devel
<calc> is there a simple fix?
<ubotu> New bug: #122683 in gnash (universe) "gnash crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122683
<seb128> calc: uninstall it and use static configuration?
<calc> seb128: heh ok
<bdmurray> just modifying /etc/network/interfaces with a static setup should be enough or it works for me at least
<bdmurray> calc: I closed the bugs & tabs already
<calc> bdmurray: ok
<ubotu> New bug: #122684 in acpi-support (main) "parsing of $displaynum in /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs gives two matches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122684
<calc> oh wrt 90267 i think it restarts interfaces during upgrades as well
<calc> it looks like that is at least indirectly already known
<calc> bbl, can't stay on this pc, need to fix my laptop
<ubotu> New bug: #122688 in apport (main) "produces empty core dumps" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122688
<ubotu> New bug: #122689 in gnome-games (main) "Small error in Dutch translation in Blackjack game" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122689
<ubotu> New bug: #122691 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu doesn't detect SATA hard disk (IDE: ICH5)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122691
<ScottK> bdmurray: New clamav and clamsmtp packages uploaded to the archive before the hug day ends ...
<ubotu> New bug: #122697 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "gnome-volume-manager not update!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122697
<ubotu> New bug: #122698 in ghostscript (main) "[gutsy]  pdf2ps always gives error and bails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122698
<ubotu> New bug: #122699 in katapult (main) "Amarok catalogue doesn't work with mysql database" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122699
<kioshen> Hi ScottK :)
<ScottK> Hi kioshen
<Kioshen> I've finally finished moving out so I'll be poking you with more questions soon :p
<ScottK> OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #122700 in blackbox (universe) "Blackbox renders Debian submenu as whole menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122700
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-28
<bdmurray> ScottK: sweet
<ubotu> New bug: #122693 in synaptic (main) "Error fatal en el archivo grafico PNG:IDAT:CRC Error (dup-of: 122692)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122693
<ubotu> New bug: #122702 in libshadow-ruby (universe) "libshadow-ruby1.8 segfault on x86_64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122702
<bdmurray> calc: back?
<shawarma> nxvl: Did you get someone to do it yet? I've been afk.
<ubotu> New bug: #122703 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "Upgrade Atheros drivers to snapshot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122703
<shawarma> bdmurray, ScottK: You guys are fun. :)
<nxvl> shawarma: i have made a patch, but i think is kind of wrong
<shawarma> nxvl: Which bug was it again?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> #89945
<shawarma> Bug 89945
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 89945 in openssh "scp doesn't report correct filenames with spaces in verbose mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/89945
<ubotu> New bug: #122704 in pbbuttonsd (main) "iBook G4: Screen is blank after resume from suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122704
<ScottK> Heya shawarma.  Thanks again for the help.  Turned out the clamsmtp problem was the exact same bug.
<shawarma> ScottK: Madness.
<shawarma> ScottK: I suspected the adduser blahblabhal || return 2, but hey.
<ScottK> Of course it may be that TOO, but it definitely had the newaliases problem.
<ubotu> New bug: #122705 in xorg (main) "Xorg Crash - Qt 4.3 OpenGL Programs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122705
<shawarma> ScottK: Heh. Alright. I still haven't reproduced it. meh.
<shawarma> nxvl: Just looked at your patch. Yeah, I'm not quite sure that's sufficient.
<shawarma> nxvl: On second thought..
* shawarma tries a different approach
<shawarma> :)
<shawarma> nxvl: Why do you think it's "kind of wrong"?
<ScottK> shawarma: OK.  If you find something else, let me know please
<shawarma> ScottK: I'll probably try to get some sleep soon, so don't expect much more from me today :)
<shawarma> nxvl: It's actually ok. It tells the user exactly which command is being run (the bug only speaks of local copying which is acomplished by calling 'cp').
<shawarma> nxvl: For bonus points, you could add '-v' to the cp command and have that tell the user what it's actually doing.
<ubotu> New bug: #122708 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in load() (dup-of: 122657)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122708
<ubotu> New bug: #122709 in Ubuntu "[Gutsy]  Move stream in pulse audio volume control does not work reliably" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122709
<ajmitch> shawarma: ah, still going? :)
<shawarma> ajmitch: Just pretending.
<ajmitch> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #122711 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122711
<ubotu> New bug: #122712 in jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) "Please sync jack-audio-connection-kit (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122712
<calc> bdmurray: back for a few min
<calc> bdmurray: whats up?
<bdmurray> hunh
<calc> bdmurray: you asked me about an hour ago, i was working on my laptop, having issues with getting it to run amd64 ubuntu
<bdmurray> calc: yeah, I'm trying to recall
<calc> i have to go get ready for premiere party tonight, but just email me or msg me and i will try to get to it first thing in the morning
<bdmurray> calc: it probably isn't a big deal - have fun!
<ubotu> New bug: #122716 in wireshark (universe) "Please sync wireshark (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122716
<ubotu> New bug: #122715 in scponly (universe) "setup_chroot not working correctly on amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122715
<ubotu> New bug: #122717 in banshee (universe) "Blank CD not recognized when trying to burn an audio CD " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122717
<ubotu> New bug: #122718 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Please enable OSS/Free opl3, opl3sa, and opl3sa2 sound drivers" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122718
<ubotu> New bug: #122719 in zabbix (universe) "Missing dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122719
<ubotu> New bug: #122720 in compiz (main) "can't lock screen with a keybinding" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122720
<paul_d> In the bug squash team we cannot set bug to Triaged, so I guess we set them to confirm if they seems complete, and a QA member will go through confirmed bugs, verify and set to Triaged?
<bdmurray> paul_d: Ideally yes
<bdmurray> However if you have a particular bug that you are concerned about I'd be happy to look at it.
<ubotu> New bug: #122721 in zabbix (universe) "Missing dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122721
<paul_d> I would have made bug #84142 a wishlist
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84142 in apache2 "apache2-common: a2ensite rewritten to allow globbing/multiple site enabling" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84142
<ubotu> New bug: #122723 in linux-meta (main) "[gutsy]  USB host controller dies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122723
<Neolithium> There, finally applied for Ubuntu QA. :)
<bdmurray> Neolithium: Have you seen the QA application?
* Neolithium Is just writing it up based off the Wiki page :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122724 in zabbix (universe) "Missing dependencies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122724
<ubotu> New bug: #122725 in zabbix (universe) "wrong permission" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122725
<bdmurray> Neolithium: could you reply to my e-mail instead?
<Neolithium> Absolutely. I'm just writing the Email now for you :)
<bdmurray> Cool, how many names do you have?
<bdmurray> paul_d: why is that bug "New"?
<Neolithium> There we go.
<paul_d> was thinking, 'not sure what to do' let's just reverse my change... just changed for confirmed
* Neolithium shines up his keyboard and returns to launchpad in a squashing mood.
<paul_d> So, in bug squashing team, I don't update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070627 after confirming a bug, right?
<bdmurray> New implies that nobody has looked at the bug which isn't really the case
<bdmurray> confirming is triaging so yes the bug has been triaged
<paul_d> ok
<bdmurray> so yes update the wiki
<paul_d> Suppose a normal bug (not a critical one) reported on Feisty, should we ask them to verify that it exist on Tribe-2?
<paul_d> ... supposing I can't reproduce it myself
<bdmurray> That sounds reasonable.  You can't reproduce it on Gutsy?
<paul_d> actually, hiting a Dapper bug, and was asking myself what I would de if it was a more recent one
<bdmurray> Testing in any more recent release would be fine, but Gutsy is best.
* Neolithium tests as much as he can for bugs in gutsy :)
<Neolithium> Anyone here use rsync quite a bit? After reading the man pages, I think there's a reported bug with normal behaviour, but I don't use it enough to know.  Feel free to pm me :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122726 in firefox (main) "It just crashed after reaching 100% CPU use for about 10 seconds." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122726
<bdmurray> Neolithium: bug #?
<Neolithium> bdmurray: Bug 122589
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122589 in rsync "rsync requires the use of the -a option in order to copy files " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122589
<paul_d> I am surprised that UbuntuBugDay wiki page suggest to 'Assign it to a package, ask a question, mark it "Incomplete" and assign it to yourself', I thought assigning a bug was meaning intend to fix and upload the fix
<Neolithium> Well, not everyone can fix the bugs; though we can help make it easier for those that fix them all :)
<bdmurray> If the bug is Incomplete it can't be fixed.
<ubotu> New bug: #122727 in phpmyadmin (universe) "can't install phpmyadmin on gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122727
<bdmurray> More or less
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: do you happen to have the query link for NEW handy?
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: NEW what?
<gnomefreak> query
<gnomefreak> on LP
<gnomefreak> packages waiting on review for archive
<bdmurray> ah, nope
<crimsun> LP/ubuntu/$release/+queue
<bdmurray> However, there is some disagreement about the assignment part
<Admiral_Chicago> okay, i still can'd figure this one out:
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy@boknows:~$ bugnumbers -p "firefox" --lc="d:2007-05-27" > firefoxorphaned
<Admiral_Chicago> Package 'firefox' not found.
<Admiral_Chicago> if i do firefox  without the quotes, it still say this
<ubotu> New bug: #122728 in ubiquity (main) "Installation Crashed (dup-of: 52228)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122728
<Admiral_Chicago> i just installed bughelper from the gutsy repo today...
<Admiral_Chicago> oh i see, i disabled source files in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubotu> New bug: #122729 in openipmi (universe) "Please sync openipmi (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122729
<ubotu> New bug: #122731 in emifreq-applet (universe) "Memory leak" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122731
<ubotu> New bug: #122730 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "seg fault reading email" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122730
<ubotu> New bug: #122732 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122732
<ubotu> New bug: #122733 in muine (universe) "muine.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122733
<ubotu> New bug: #122734 in digikam (main) "digikam crashes when assigning tag to multiple pictures" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122734
<ajmitch> shawarma: oh well, new samba out, I'll merge it, *again* :)
* ajmitch needs to keep up
<ubotu> New bug: #122735 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso crashes with new profile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122735
<manchicken> Any kubuntu bug folks want to talk about adept bugs?
* ScottK just uses apt.  Sorry.
<manchicken> ScottK: Well you're no help :)
<manchicken> I need to know if anybody knows if #91296 is still happening...
<manchicken> It's mentioned under feisty, and I'm wondering if it's still applicable in GG
<manchicken> And can someone please dispense good canings to those posting wishlist items as if they were bugs?
<manchicken> I'll volunteer :)
<ajmitch> why, where are they meant to put them?
<ubotu> New bug: #122736 in tinymux (universe) "Please sync tinymux (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122736
<ubotu> New bug: #122737 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "No default search engines" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122737
<manchicken> ajmitch: Isn't there a way to mark them as a wishlist item rather than a bug?
<manchicken> Gosh, I can't believe I don't know the answer to that question.
<RAOF> Yes, but you need to be able to change the importance (there's "wishlist" onder there.
<RAOF> s/onder/under/
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> That seems... silly.
<RAOF> bug #120943 is an example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120943 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 "Update nvidia-glx-new pacakge to 100.14.11" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120943
<manchicken> Why was it done that way?  I would think it better to completely classify wishlist items from bugs.
<ubotu> New bug: #122738 in Ubuntu "GDM restarts when stwitching from tty1 (or others) to tty7" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122738
<manchicken> Could someone please verify that bug #88253 isn't happening (I just did if that's good enough) and close it out?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88253 in meta-kde ""KDE Daemon" dialog improperly sized" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88253
<manchicken> I put that one in near the late cycle of feisty, and it's certainly not happening anymore for me.
<shirish> manchicken: are you a developer or somebody who could help?
<manchicken> shirish: I'm a kubuntu hacker.
<manchicken> Are you looking for a hand on something?
<shirish> manchicken: cool, as far as you could help me understand if what I'm doing is right or not.
<shirish> please see this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/122661
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122661 in exaile "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 122394)" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122394 in exaile "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<manchicken> I'll take a peek.
<manchicken> Python isn't my forte, but I can dabble a bit I suppose.
<shirish> thanx, look at the comment given by Sebastian Bacher
<manchicken> righto.
<manchicken> I've never heard of that before, but it's a great idea.
<manchicken> Those are edgy instructions though...
<shirish> manchicken: ok so far so cool
<shirish> ok wait
<RAOF> They work for gutsy.  Just s/feisty/gutsy/
<ubotu> New bug: #122739 in rhythmbox (main) "Play/Pause keyboard shortcut conflict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122739
<shirish> RAOF: glad you could join the conversation
<manchicken> I'm guessing that this is a very python-specific solution...
<RAOF> shirish: I saw "python" and "SIGSEGV" and was intrigued :)
<manchicken> I've never seen that before...
<manchicken> Yeah.  Scripting languages don't tend to get GPF issues as frequently :)
<shirish> RAOF: manchicken: my question is this, while its all good, the exaile app. version is not present in fiesty
<manchicken> shirish: Ooh, right, because that's a custom repo...  it may not be maintained.
<shirish> RAOF: manchicken: right, that's the thing.
<manchicken> You could just go fetch it from their edgy repo and try to install it manually.
<RAOF> Does it happen with the Feisty version, though?
<shirish> manchicken: the question is how do I know which is the right version?
<shirish> the query was directed at both of you.
<manchicken> What must one do to create their own repo?  I'm guessing it's just setting up an HTTP-able site with the paths...
<manchicken> shirish: As I've never heard of that before I'm afraid I'd have to give you a big fat question mark on that one.
<RAOF> manchicken: Yeah, it's pretty easy.  Seveas produces the "falcon" program, which does something like www.cooperteam.net/falcon
<RAOF> shirish: Generally, the correct version is the one in Gutsy :)
<manchicken> RAOF: It'd be neat to have a repo set up on my host.
<manchicken> I've got more than enough unused bandwidth and disk space :)
<shirish> manchicken: RAOF: cancel that, I just found out that martin is maintaining that
<shirish> I guess the page needs to be updated
* RAOF is off to lunch.
<shirish> again cancel those last 2 sentences, they are unmaintained, just checked the last thing was in 31 may 2k7
<RAOF> Good luck bughunting :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122740 in yelp (main) "unable to change screen resolution, currently using a 50" hdtv hooked to a ps3 runnin ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122740
<shirish> thanx
<manchicken> That's a nice one.
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Can I get someone to assign a low priority to bug #119969 pretty please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119969 in adept "Adept Installer review changes screen has a useless Details button." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119969
* ajmitch waits for his bug to come through
<ScottK> manchicken: I'll do it if no one else has.
<ScottK> manchicken: Done.
<manchicken> Much thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122742 in authtool (universe) "authtool-gtk crashed with DebconfError in command()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122742
<ubotu> New bug: #122741 in Ubuntu "Semi-random kernel panic, even without powernowd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122741
<manchicken> Is there a law that requires touch-pads to go stupid at the worst possible times?
<ubotu> New bug: #122743 in lwat (universe) "Please sync lwat (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122743
<ubotu> New bug: #122744 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with UnboundLocalError in load_lrmc_disabled() (dup-of: 122359)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122744
<ubotu> New bug: #122745 in gaim (main) "Gaim freezes when receiving a new message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122745
<ubotu> New bug: #122746 in saods9 (universe) "couldn't read file "/usr/lib/tcllib1.8/base64/base64.tcl"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122746
<shirish> Admiral_Chicago: are you there, this is for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-granparadiso/+bug/122737
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122737 in firefox-granparadiso "No default search engines" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<shirish> I reported it and you confirmed it
<shirish> Admiral_Chicago: do you think i should report it upstream or it needs more work?
<shirish> info ubuntulog
<shirish> seems to be a person unlike ubotu, sorry
<ubotu> New bug: #122747 in gnome-panel (main) "I lost the menus on my panel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122747
<ubotu> New bug: #122748 in nautilus (main) "trying to burn DVD+RW causes freeze" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122748
<ubotu> New bug: #122749 in synaptic (main) "Error installing/uninstalling application" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122749
<ubotu> New bug: #122750 in gcc-4.1 (main) "Enable -fbounds-check by including bounds-checking patch for gcc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122750
<orion2012> bug #122739 seems invalid. Is it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122739 in rhythmbox "Play/Pause keyboard shortcut conflict" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122739
<orion2012> we wouldn't be willing to carry a patch like that indefinetly, but how should the bug be handled?
<RAOF> Sounds like a job for WontFix, but it'd be nice if they didn't conflict.  Alternatively, you could pass that upstream to rhythmbox?
<orion2012> RAOF: Is WontFix and Triaged reserved for certain people?
<orion2012> RAOF: I don't see it in the status drop-down
<Hobbsee> ah, yeah, it will be i expect
<RAOF> Yeah, it's reserved.  Or maybe it hasn't been rolled out.  You could just file an upstream bug, asking for the keyboard shortcut to be fixed, though.
<orion2012> OK, I'll file upstream, thanks
<shirish> hi all, I am trying to get a backtrace but unsuccessful, can anybody tell me the reason why?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: no, it's rolled out.
<shirish> ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hobbsee> RAOF: just it will be reserved, yeah.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Ok, cool.
<Hobbsee> orion2012: please add the upstream bug to that list
* Hobbsee ponders marking it wontfix here
<orion2012> Hobbsee: it's already been filed, I added an affects
* Hobbsee refreshes
<Hobbsee> orion2012: ah, cool.
<shirish> Ok this is it can somebody guide me why I got that error, I installed the debug-symbols package for exaile also.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27575/
<Hobbsee> orion2012: done
<orion2012> Hobbsee: could you mark it as Triaged, or whatever's appropriate
<orion2012> Hobbsee: thanks
<shirish> Hobbsee: I'm sure I did something stupid, but can you check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27575/ and lemme know where I went wrong?
<Hobbsee> shirish: i have no idea.
<orion2012> shirish: is exaile a binary? or just a script?
<shirish> Hobbsee: its a binary, its like winamp
<RAOF> Actually, it's a python script.
<RAOF> You'll want to run "gdb python2.5"
<shirish> aha, ok
<Admiral_Chicago> shirish: leave as is, I'll discuss it with john
<RAOF> Then add the argument /usr/bin/exaile
* RAOF forgets how to do that in gdb
<orion2012> --args option
<shirish> Admiral_Chicago: I could but I need to learn, exaile is as good an option as any
<Admiral_Chicago> exile?
<shirish> ubotu exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dholbach> good morning
<shirish> Admiral_Chicago: its a media player, nothing to do with the bug I reported about firefox-granparadiso
<shirish> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hey shirish
<shirish> hi dholback, trying to understand how to take a backtrace :)
<orion2012> shirish: http://wiki.python.org/moin/DebuggingWithGdb that should be very useful to you
<ubotu> New bug: #122752 in Ubuntu "usb hard drive won't automount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122752
<ubotu> New bug: #122753 in Ubuntu "Choppy Video Playback in Feisty 100% CPU usage Xorg" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122753
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<shirish> orion: dholbach: I tried the above http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27577/ something I did wrong perhaps?
<dholbach> that's a python program
<dholbach> if it crashes, it should just spit out the python backtrace
<dholbach> you can't gdb it
<shirish> dholbach: exactly, orion2012 told me about  http://wiki.python.org/moin/DebuggingWithGdb
<shirish> dholbach: now it does crash, now how do I get this python backtrace?
<dholbach> $ gdb python
<dholbach> ...
<dholbach> (gdb) run <programname>.py <arguments>
<dholbach> http://wiki.python.org/moin/DebuggingWithGdb
<dholbach> it's all on the page you pointed to me
<shirish> dholbach: I did try that, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27577/
<shirish> dholbach: shouldn't the program run or something?
<dholbach> read what I said
<dholbach> (gdb) run <programname>.py <arguments>
<shirish> what arguments should I give?
<dholbach> none
<dholbach> if there aren't any
<dholbach> doesn' apport catch the crash?
<dholbach> what version of ubuntu do you use?
<shirish> dholbach : apport catches the crash , using gutsy
<dholbach> isn't the backtrace of it complete?
<dholbach> you could have a crash file of it in /var/crash
<dholbach> and I'm sure it's a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile - we have lots of crashes of it
<shirish> true, it might well be, I just wanna get the hang of it, there are 4-5 programs which need a backtrace
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27578/
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> try /usr/bin/exaile
<shirish> now should I be first running exaile, let it dump the crash file & then run the gdb or what?
<dholbach> behind the 'run'
<dholbach> /usr/bin/python2.5: can't open file 'exaile.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<dholbach> you shouldn't have to run gdb
<dholbach> if it crashed already, there should be a crash file in /var/crash
<shirish> ok hang on
<ubotu> New bug: #122754 in update-manager (main) "synaptic,automatix and update-manager does nothing or dont run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122754
<shirish> dholbach: I deleted that one, as it was 20 minutes late
<shirish> make that 20 minutes before
<shirish> anyway, here is the one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27579/
<shirish> does that give any idea, what I need to do now
<dufrp> looking bug #21995, seems to have enough info, but date back from sept. 2005, would mark as incomplete and ask for test on latest version, but not sure I wish to mess with status because it is assigned to Adam Conrad (which is fine) already
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 21995 in php5 "php5-sybase: sybase_ct doesn't always return correct results from MS SQL" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/21995
<dholbach> shirish: you need to type "bt" after that
<dholbach> or "thread apply bt all full"
<shirish> dholbach: ok cool, I think I made one more mistake, shouldn't there have been a .txt file I should have mentioned somewhere?
<orion2012> dufrp: perhaps you could "ping" Adam Conrad about its status
<dholbach> .txt file?
<ubotu> New bug: #122755 in exaile (universe) "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122755
<ubotu> New bug: #122756 in os-prober (main) "[SPARC]  os-prober should skip "whole_disk" partitions" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122756
<ubotu> New bug: #122757 in gnome-panel (main) "Blank icon just idles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122757
<ubotu> New bug: #122758 in gnome-panel (main) "Le paquet avast4workstation doit tre rinstall, mais je ne parviens pas  trouver son archive." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122758
<thekorn> good morning
<ubotu> New bug: #122759 in amarok (main) "Offer 'previous cover' button when selecting cover" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122759
<orion2012> Have we started accepting multi-lingual bugs?
<orion2012> thekorn: 'morning
<dholbach> heya thekorn
<Admiral_Chicago> morning everyone
<Hobbsee> orion2012: preferabl;y not
<thekorn> hey orion2012 , dholbach , Admiral_Chicago
<orion2012> Hobbsee: hope the response to bug #122758 was appropriate ;-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122758 in gnome-panel "Le paquet avast4workstation doit tre rinstall, mais je ne parviens pas  trouver son archive." [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122758
<ubotu> New bug: #122760 in Ubuntu "listen don't load new folders" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122760
<ubotu> New bug: #122761 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager is unable to associate to wireless AP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122761
<shirish> dholbach: sorry had to leave, electricity had gone out
<dholbach> shirish: ah ok
<shirish> dholbach: ok, cool, now let's go back to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27579/
<dholbach> /usr/bin/python2.5: can't open file 'exaile.py': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<shirish> you had said I needed to add "bt" after that, now where I need to add "bt"
<dholbach> that indicates that you give it the wrong path to look in
<shirish> ah yes, sorry
<dholbach> after that type 'bt'
<gnomefreak> good morning
<shirish> gnomefreak: good afternoon, actually :)
<shirish> dholbach: look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27583/
<gnomefreak> shirish: its 3am here :)
<shirish> lol
<dholbach> shirish: after that, type 'bt'
<gnomefreak> mental note java is not worth 12 hours of work
<shirish> dholbach: when you mean 'bt' after that does it mean
<shirish> run /usr/bin/exaile bt
<shirish> or let the whole thing run
<dholbach> no
<shirish> and then type bt after the python.c thing shows up
<dholbach> after all the stuff has happened
<shirish> ok cool
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<shirish> dholbach: now it asks me after scrolling a bit , ---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---
<shirish> 
<dholbach> shirish: that's to show the next page
<shirish> entering enter  gives this as the last line Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC
<dholbach> right
<shirish> 'Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC'
<shirish> ok this is good , I gather
<dholbach> best to look if one of the backtraces in the bug tracker matches your backtrace
<dholbach> as I said before: I'm sure it's a duplicate of one that was already filed
<shirish> dholbach: that may well be, as I also said before
<shirish> the thing is, is the whole scrolling the backtrace, or does this backtrace gets saved somewhere?
<dholbach> it does not
<dholbach> if you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace it has more info on how to save it somewhere etc
<dholbach> please read it - it's good
<dholbach> and will answer most of your questions
<shirish> dholbach: I read it, it just confuses me more rather than explaining to me, sorry to be a pain
<shirish> I actually read it twice
<shirish> make that thrice
<shirish> ok look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27585/ is this good enough?
<dholbach> set logging on
<dholbach> that's what will write the output to a file
<dholbach> shirish: I merely repeat what's written on that page
<Hobbsee> bug 122645
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122645 in ubiquity "manual partitioning hangs indefinitively" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122645
<shirish> dholbach: true, but it needs to be simpler for me, I'm doing it the first time.
<shirish> for e.g. when it says (gdb) set logging file gdb-<program>.txt (gdb) set logging on
<shirish> should this be done at the start of things, or when?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> http://launchpad.net/bugs/122581 <- that's your bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122581 in exaile "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<shirish> dholbach: not reported by me, but yes that is one
<shirish> dholbach: I'm writing down the steps so I don't forget
<dholbach> best to install libglib2.0-0-dbg libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg too
<shirish> dholbach: there are two like libglibg2.0.0-dbg as well as libglib2.0,0-dbgsym
<dholbach> pick any of them
<shirish> ok cool did that
<shirish> now from the start
<gnomefreak> shirish: either one
* dholbach -> dogwalk
<dholbach> brb
<shirish> ok cool
<shirish> gnomefreak: hope you can help me
<shirish> I'm wanting to know this set logging on thing, where it comes
<gnomefreak> shirish: depends what you are doing
<gnomefreak> and how hard i have to think
<shirish> lol :P
<gnomefreak> set logging on?
<shirish> gnomefreak: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<shirish> I want to take backtrace of a program , and while I have some got some idea, some things are not clear with me.
<gnomefreak> if it opens ill be glad to help
<gnomefreak> shirish: ok
<shirish> (gdb) set logging file gdb-<program>.txt (gdb) set logging on
<shirish> now this one should be put right at the top?
<shirish> meaning at the start of the debugging cycle?
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> those 2 should be run first iirc
<shirish> gnomefreak: ok, lemme try & then paste whatever happens on pastebin, and you can tell if I did something wrong
<gnomefreak> those 2 commands are taking the place of gdb 2>&1 | tee gdb-<program>.txt
<gnomefreak> iirc after set logging on than you run the app and make it crash (very general instructions)
<shirish> gnomefreak: right on both counts, lemme show what it is showing at my end
<shirish> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27586/
<shirish> gnomefreak: exaile is a python2.5 program
<shirish> gnomefreak: what am I doing wrong?
<gnomefreak> shirish: sorry its taking a while to load
<gnomefreak> i have uploads going and its lagging me pretty badly
<gnomefreak> you might wan tto try dropping the word file
<shirish> ah ok, take your time, its very noobish, so I might have faltered somewhere easily
<gnomefreak> shirish: see im not real sure if that even works most people go the easy route
<shirish> the same error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27587/
<shirish> gnomefreak: what is the easy route?
<ubotu> New bug: #122764 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122764
<ubotu> New bug: #122765 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122765
<ubotu> New bug: #122766 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122766
<gnomefreak> gdb <program> 2>&1 | tee gdb-<program>.txt
<shirish> ok hang on
<gnomefreak> shirish: that command will start gdb and the app and log any output to the file gdb-<app>.txt
<gnomefreak> look under the section named generation (that is the way i have always done it)
<shirish> gnomefreak: another error, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27588/
<shirish> gnomefreak: its good, you are experienced while i'm not.
<gnomefreak> shirish: ok  gdb /usr/bin/exaile 2>&1|tee gdb /usr/bin/exaile.txt should be gdb exaile 2>&1|tee gdb /usr/bin/exaile.txt
<gnomefreak> shirish: should beable to launch app with just the name not the path
<RAOF> gnomefreak, shirish: And "gdb exaile" should be "gdb python2.5"
<gnomefreak> RAOF: why if exaile is the app that is crashing
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Because exaile is a python script, so gdb won't know anything about it.
<gnomefreak> RAOF: if python is causing app to crash running app should work
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> i didnt relize it was a script
<gnomefreak> realize
<RAOF> NP
<shirish> gnomefreak: RAOF: gdb python2.5 2>&1|tee gdb /usr/bin/exaile.txt  is this right?
<gnomefreak> wouldnt he still need to run exaile?
<shirish> yup I would, coming to that
<gnomefreak> or is python crashing
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Yes.  Once he hits the gdb prompt, he'll need to go "run /usr/bin/exaile"
<gnomefreak> ok
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Python is crashing while running exaile.
<RAOF> (As in, something in the exaile script is causing the python interpreter to segfault, or suchlike)
<gnomefreak> makes sense i didnt read bug report so for all i knew gstreamer was crashing
<shirish> gnomefreak: see this is educational for both of us :)
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Either way, "python2.5" is the process that's actually crashing, and so is what should be running in gdb :)
<gnomefreak> makes sense
* gnomefreak never used gdb for python apps thats what strace is for :)
<RAOF> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122767 in deskbar-applet (main) "Crash deskbar-applet + tracker in Ubuntu Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122767
<shirish> gnomefreak: this is my first time, dunno the difference between backtrace & strace, but hope to know that sometime
<shirish> gnomefreak: RAOF: this is what its so far http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27590/
<gnomefreak> shirish: strace is normally used for scripts
<shirish> gnomefreak: aha, ok noted that
<gnomefreak> backtrace is used for apps
<shirish> the next question would be how to know the difference between the two? but before this goes tangent lets get back to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27590/
<gnomefreak> Backtrace stopped: frame did not save the PC  :(
<shirish> that's not good I guess?
<gnomefreak> no
<gnomefreak> not normally
<shirish> damn, now any ideas what should I do then?
<gnomefreak> i dont see enough in that to be able to say what is really causing it
<gnomefreak> shirish: your on gutsy?
<shirish> gnomefreak: yes, on gutsy
<gnomefreak> shirish: i used to get those when i was doing apport retraces never on gdb output though
<shirish> thanx for that soothing statement
<shirish> :)
<gnomefreak> and i did 8+ gdb reports for 1 bug tuesday night
<gnomefreak> and it didnt do it once
<gnomefreak> shirish: what version of gdb do you have installed?
<shirish> oh wow, I think I already broke that record
<gnomefreak> nvm
<shirish> hang on
<gnomefreak> 6.6
<gnomefreak> 6.6.dfsg-1ubuntu2 should be it
<shirish>  6.6.dfsg-1ubuntu2
<pochu> shirish: PyThreadState_New (interp=0x0) at ../Python/pystate.c:201
<pochu> 201     ../Python/pystate.c: No such file or directory.
<pochu>         in ../Python/pystate.c
<shirish> yup
<pochu> It isn't finding that file...
<pochu> Looks like the cause of the crash.
<shirish> hi pochu :)
<pochu> hello
<RAOF> pochu: Surely that's gdb that's not finding the file?  PyThreadState_New is probably segfaulting due to the null "interp" pointer.  Isn't that what that part of the backtrace says?
<pochu> Hmm, I'm not very good with backtraces yet, but I was looking at 'No such file or directory.'
<RAOF> Curses.  I was hoping to learn more gdb from you :)
<pochu> I think it will be the other way ;)
<shirish> damn, lol
<gnomefreak> brb generating files for repo
<pochu> shirish: could you check that Python/pystate.c exists in the source code?
<RAOF> Anyway, I think what needs to be determined is why PyTS_N is getting a null pointer.
<shirish> ok can I have your attention to another thing guys  look at line 2 in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27590/
<pochu> If it doesn't, then that's probably the cause...
<pochu> shirish: that's normal.
<shirish> pochu: I've just started doing this backtrace stuff, don't know (and don't think will ever know) how to read source code
<pochu> You can write to /usr/bin with normal access, you have to be root...
<pochu> So use /tmp or ~/ ;)
<pochu> I don't think it's a good idea to write logs to /usr/bin/ ...
<shirish> pochu: although if you do tell me to do something, a,b,c,d then can do that
<shirish> pochu: that was me & gnomefreak directing me
<pochu> shirish: You don't need to read it, just see if Python/pystate.c exists :)
<RAOF> pochu: I really don't think that "no such file or directory" is the problem.  I think that gdb is looking for it in the hope of displaying where the crash happened.  I'm willing to be proved wrong, however :)
<gnomefreak> i would think gdb needs the .c file more than the app itself
<shirish> pochu: I need to see Python/pystate.c in python 2.5 or in exaile or where? what path should I be looking in?
<RAOF> Because the .c file was already built into the python2.5 interpreter :)
<pochu> RAOF: hmm, I'm probably wrong, and not you... :)
<pochu> shirish: I'd say in exaile, but RAOF thinks the problem is in the pointer though...
<pochu> interp=0x0
<pochu> ^ which is NULL
<pochu> bbl
<shirish> RAOF: I did gedit /usr/bin/exaile & searched for "Python/pystate.c" in it, it isn't there
<shirish> RAOF: cancel that, its there on line 54
<gnomefreak> shirish: its easier to attach it to bug and let the person that knows the app/python figure it out :)
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx you are back
<gnomefreak> sort of yes
<RAOF> shirish: But you might want to do the backtrace again, with some more debug packages installed.
<gnomefreak> look for python2.5-dbg or -dbgsym packages
* gnomefreak not sure if there is a such thing
<shirish> gnomefreak:  aptitude search python2.5-dbg
<shirish> i A python2.5-dbg                                    - Debug Build of the Python Interpreter (version 2.5)
<shirish> that one is installed
* gnomefreak wonders if motu will count the packages i built for my repos as packaging experience
<RAOF> shirish: Yeah, python2.5-dbgsym, and python-gobject-dbgsym, libgstreamer0.10-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> those too but i think you have last one
<RAOF> Sorry, libgstreamer0.10-0-dbgsym
<dholbach> gnomefreak: why don't you try to get them into ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> dholbach: they are already
<RAOF> And let's throw in libglib2.0-0-dbgsym
<dholbach> gnomefreak: ah ok super
<shirish> RAOF: should all be -dbgsym or is it ok to have a mix of -dbg & -dbgsym packages?
<RAOF> It's fine to have a mix
<shirish> ok cool
<gnomefreak> dholbach: matter of fact while i have you sun-java6 in fiesty has mem leak issue i backported java6 from gutsy to my feisty repos and it fixed the memleak among other things what that need to be a backport or is there something i can do to get it in feisty
<gnomefreak> it was an accedental fix
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> doko_ should know about the java stuff
<gnomefreak> ok ill ping him sometime today if im still up and see what he wants me to do
<gnomefreak> ty
<shirish> RAOF: dholbach: gnomefreak: now I have exaile-dbg, python2.5-dbg, python-gobject-dbgsym,libgstream0.10-dbgsym, libglib2.0-0-dbg
<shirish> whoosh
<gnomefreak> shirish: good
<shirish> anything else remaining?
<gnomefreak> shirish: maybe but try it with that first
<shirish> ok good
<gnomefreak> exaile-dbg should give you alot more output than you had
<shirish> gnomefreak: that was installed long time back
<gnomefreak> doko: good morning:)
<gnomefreak> shirish: oh
<gnomefreak> shirish: take a look at apt-cache show exaile and see if anything looks like you would need the -dbg packages :) or give me a little while
<shirish>  aptitude search exaile
<shirish> i   exaile                                           - flexible audio player, similar to Amarok, but written in GT
<shirish> i   exaile-dbgsym                                    - debug symbols for package exaile
<ubotu> New bug: #122770 in libgtksourceviewmm (universe) "Please sync libgtksourceviewmm (universe) from Debian Unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122770
<shirish> gnomefreak: gulp, if you are going to say all in depends, then its truly a manmoth undertaking
<gnomefreak> doko: sun-java6 i know for sure in feisty has a memleak or atleast a freezing issue, the sun-java6 in gutsy 6.00 and 6.01 fix this issue, i have built it for my feisty repo and it is being tested to make sure its fixed. Is there something i can do to get the fixed version in feisty?
<gnomefreak> shirish: you wont need all of them
<RAOF> shirish: Ideally everything in depends, but what you've got there should be enough :)
<shirish> ah ok, cool
<gnomefreak> libxrandr2-dbg libxrender1-dbg libgtk2.0-0-dbg
<gnomefreak> or dbgsym
<shirish> wow, this is back-breaking work
<RAOF> python-gtk2-dbgsym
<gnomefreak> and see if there are some for the python depends as well
<shirish> lord, now I know why there are so few of you guys
* gnomefreak wonders if pitti can do some magic with apport to get coredump out of py apps
<RAOF> Maybe I should whip up a little python script to scrape the dependencies and install all the dbgsym packages.
<doko> unless there are security fixes in 6.01, we cannot put it in -proposed. it would have to go into -backports
<gnomefreak> doko: ok ill ping jdong in the next few weeks about it ty
<doko> shirish, RAOF: either you use the python *-dbg packages and use the python-dbg interpreter, or you use the -dbgsym packages and the python interpreter
<doko> don't mix
<RAOF> doko: Oh, there's a python-dbg interpreter?  Cool.
<gnomefreak> python2.5-dbg
<ubotu> New bug: #122771 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122771
<gnomefreak> if ther eis a such thing
<shirish> can somebody please tell me what doko told me in plain english, did he mean to say that -dbg & -dbgsym should not be mixed?
<gnomefreak> python-all-dbg
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<gnomefreak> very nice
<gnomefreak> shirish: correct
<shirish> ah ok, so now how do I find out which -dbgsym packages I have installed?
<gnomefreak> python-all-dbg == Package depending on all supported Python debugging packages
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Wicked.
<gnomefreak> shirish: history | less
<gnomefreak> or shirish the up arrow
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> shirish: use dbg please
<RAOF> gnomefreak: Oh, not quite as cool as it might sound. :)
<gnomefreak> RAOF: we have ginnea pig lets find out :)
<doko> shirish: dpkg -l '*-dbgsym' |grep ^i
<gnomefreak> if it works it would be greatest package on earth
<RAOF> gnomefreak: It isn't.  It only installs the dbg packages for all the python interpreters.  You can check with "aptitude show python-all-dbg" :)
<gnomefreak> shirish: better yet copy and paste the command doko just gave you
<shirish> gnomefreak: already did that
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> well that sucks
<shirish> turns out exaile only has a -dbgsym package no -dbg package yet, so going to uninstall the -dbg packages & only have -dbgsym packages to install
<gnomefreak> shirish: yeah
<RAOF> Well, I'm off for the evening.  Good luck shirish, gnomefreak :)
<shirish> RAOF: I'm going to have lunch in 5 minutes, but bb soon
* gnomefreak goes for smoke
<shirish> gnomefreak: there is a python-all package which I just saw
* shirish goes to have lunch
<gnomefreak> shirish: the -all package just installs python2.5-dbg and python2.1-dbg
<gnomefreak> 2.4 even
* gnomefreak needs to find a naming patches for dummies book :(
<ubotu> New bug: #122772 in vino (main) "vino-preferences crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122772
<ubotu> New bug: #122773 in evolution-exchange (main) "outlook meeting invitations no longer working after security update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122773
<ubotu> New bug: #122774 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu hangs when MAC restrictions enabled on router" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122774
<shirish> back
<shirish> gnomefreak: you there buddy?
<gnomefreak> sort of i was about to step outside but whats up?
<shirish> umm..... I'm still undecided what to do, there are a bunch of packages which have dbgsym packages while a bunch have only -dbg packages, and dunno how to do the backtrace
<gnomefreak> shirish: try getting a strace off of it, give me a minute i will try to find the instructions.
<shirish> ok cool
<gnomefreak> shirish: follow the instrucions under the first section https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<gnomefreak> shirish: install all relvant -dbg or -dbgsym packages (what ever has more or whatever one has exaile -dbg
<gnomefreak> )
* gnomefreak brb for smoke
<shirish> gnomefreak: exaile has -dbgsym
<gnomefreak> than use teh -dbgsym packages for python and all the others
<ubotu> New bug: #122775 in curl (main) "merge curl 7.16-5 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122775
<ubotu> New bug: #122776 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "permissions of external harddrives should be ignored" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122776
<shirish> gnomefreak: that is what I'm trying to tell you, the -dbgsym is not available for all packages, python2.5 for e.g. has only a -dbg package
<shirish> only libglib2.0-0 has a -gdbsym package of the whole lot :(
<AzHP> hey, i'm new here, any ideas on what bugs i can work on?
<shirish> AzHP: welcome, I'm also new here, perhaps gnomefreak can guide you
<seb128> shirish: that's not normal, dbgsym should be built for everything
<shirish> seb128: I'm on gutsy, should that explain things a bit
<seb128> no
<seb128> what package has no dbgsym?
<shirish> hang on, lemme get the list
* shirish goes back to history
<shirish>  sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-0-dbgsym python-all-dbgsym python-dbgsym python2.4-dbgsym python2.5-dbgsym
<shirish> of this whole lot only libglib2.0-0-dbgsym was installed, the rest of them were not
<shirish> did not have any -dbgsym files, they do have -dbg files though
<shirish> seb128:  sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-0-dbgsym python-all-dbgsym python-dbgsym python2.4-dbgsym python2.5-dbgsym. Of this whole lot only libglib2.0-0-dbgsym was installed, the rest of them did not have any -dbgsym files, they do have -dbg files though.
<seb128> shirish: python might be buggy and the dbgsym doesn't get built
<shirish> aha, ok
<ubotu> New bug: #122777 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "no sound after upgrade from 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122777
<shirish> seb128: then I'm in a fix, can't do anything about exaile
<seb128> why do you need a python dbg package?
<shirish> seb128: while you are here, can you tell me how I can tell the difference between a python program, a script & a normal program
<seb128> no, I don't understand the question
<seb128> python is only a language
<_spin> look at the shebang line?
<shirish> seb128: oh, I was trying to debug exaile which from various people is a python 2.5 program
<seb128> you can have a program in C or C++ or C# or perl or python
<seb128> it's coded in python yes
<Gasten> a script is generally shorter and not so complicated?
<Gasten> in opposion to a program in python.
* Gasten thinks.
<_spin> maybe scripts don't use main?
<seb128> ?
<_spin> I don't know, like shirish said, it's just a language... there's difference between a script and a program, they're all scripts and programs
<_spin> *there's no
<shirish> _spin: I didn't say anything, this is what was told to me.
<seb128> shirish: can you copy what was told to you exactly, I don't understand your question
<_spin> oops, I meant seb128
<seb128> if you face a bug with exaile just open a bug
<seb128> and attach the crash information for apport to it
<shirish> seb128: already did, and you told me to get back a backtrace of it
<seb128> so get a backtrace
<seb128> gdb program
<seb128> (gdb) run
<seb128> crach
<seb128> (gdb) thread apply all bt full
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<seb128> !op
<AzHP> \
<ubotu> Help! Seveas, Hobbsee, gnomefreak, coleSLAW, or dholbach
<AzHP> \
<shirish> seb128: doing that people told me I need to have some more stuff
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<_spin> dude
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<seb128> shirish: do you have the bug number?
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<shirish> yup, hang on
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<seb128> dholbach: can you kick AzHP?
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<AzHP> \
<shirish> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/122394
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122394 in exaile "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<_spin> urgh. Not his fault. I'm sorry on his behalf. mirc went screwy
<seb128> _spin: ?
<_spin> azhp's slash attack
<_spin> thing
<seb128> you know him?
<seb128> looks like a flood to me
<_spin> it wasn't intentional
<_spin> yes, I know him. I was trying to convince him to join the bug team.
<seb128> shirish: there is no extra comment on this bug
<_spin> so he can get his feet wet in open source
<seb128> _spin: good, maybe make him use an open source IRC client :p
<dholbach> shirish: did you check the upstream bug tracker of exaile?
<shirish> dholbach: no, did not check that
<_spin> yeah, well, sorry. I'll tell him to get ubuntu set up and to get in here on irssi/x-chat or something
<shirish> dholbach: also don't know what should I be checking for
<dholbach> maybe they know about it already?
<seb128> shirish: your bug is not good because you were running 2.6.22-6-generic which is buggy
<shirish> dholbach: possible
<shirish> seb128: now its on 2.6.22-7-generic
<seb128> shirish: if you update to 2.6.22-7 apport crash collection should work again
<seb128> shirish: so get a new apport file
<shirish> seb128: oh its working, ok cool
<dholbach> woohoo
<_spin> his cat stood on his keyboard.
<seb128> classic :)
<_spin> ah whatever. Whose the best person to talk to about getting someone set up with some bugs to work on?
<seb128> bdmurray or dholbach
<shirish> seb128: should I try to send the complete report?
<shirish> its an 8 mb file
<seb128> shirish: you got a new one? if you are ok uploading it yes
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20070627 still has some
<shirish> seb128: yup, the crash is pretty easy to reproduce
<seb128> dholbach: "server" might not be the easier start
<dholbach> seb128: there are others at the end, no?
<seb128> dholbach: yeah but the remaining one don't look that easy
<shirish> I wish we had an upload progress bar or some kind of percentage thing rather than this wacky bar which we have atm.
<shirish> talking about apport 0.85
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Bugs has a couple of lists of bugs - best to start with packages that you know well
<dholbach> so it's easy for you to try to confirm bugs
<shirish> dholbach: seb128: can you guys look at this blueprint for apport & suggest what can be done for its uptake? https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/apport/+spec/apport
<shirish> I know this is outside your domain, but still it would be helpful to guys like me who are not on the speediest of DSL & stuff
<seb128> shirish: better to talk to pitti about apport, he's the one working on it
<shirish> seb128: have talked to him on it quite a bit, was thinking if you guys could kinda look at it & see where it can be improved or something.
<dholbach> I just had a look at the upstream bug tracker - there's not much that indicates the crash there
<shirish> dholbach: thanx :)
<seb128> shirish: looks like a good request
<shirish> seb128: I know, i worked on it  for about a month, i'm not sure what martin is thinking about it
<ubotu> New bug: #122780 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122780
<ubotu> New bug: #122781 in evolution (main) "Edit Rule dialog has two A hotkeys" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122781
<shirish> meant martin pitti
<dholbach> and not in debian either
<shirish> dholbach: perhaps it has to do with the fact that it is/was playing an .mp3 file/playlist? although don't know why that should concern it when i'm quitting the program.
<shirish> dholbach: exaile crashes while its being quit not otherwise.
<shirish> seb128: dholbach: seems today is just not my day
<shirish> apport just gave up on me
<dholbach> shirish: the spec makes sense
<shirish> Could not upload report data to crash database:
<shirish> HTTP Error 502: Bad Gateway
<seb128> shirish: maybe sent the small crash version then
<shirish> seb128: should I rm the crash file from /var/crash & then crash it again?
<seb128> that's one way to do it
<shirish> seb128: do you have any other idea?
<seb128> you can touch the crash file and run apport-gtk then
<shirish> seb128: I do that all the time, apport-gtk normally dies on me anything over 2 mb :(
<seb128> choice the small version without the crashcore
<shirish> that's the only way I guess for now :(
<shirish> although i should tell that I can download/upload 5 GB through torrent clients without an issue
<seb128> not sure what doesn't work
<seb128> there is plently of people sending bug with crashdump without any problem
<shirish> seb128: I know perhaps it might have to do something with the fact that im on ipv4
<seb128> everybody is on ipv4
<shirish> and have only 64 kbps upload speeds
<shirish> i thought the developed world had all moved to ipv6
<shirish> seb128: somebody seems to have already reported it , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/122581
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122581 in exaile "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<shirish> atleast the crash headings look the same.
<seb128> shirish: ok, no need of a new bug then
<seb128> what do you do to trigger the bug? maybe you can add a comment with details on it
<shirish> on the bug-report filed above you mean
<dholbach> yeah
<shirish> ok cool
<ubotu> New bug: #122783 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager gives no option to change incorrect network details" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122783
<shiris1> sorry guys my desktop had freezed over
<shiris1> seb128: I just made a comment on it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bug/122581
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122581 in exaile "exaile.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<seb128> shiris1: thanks
<shiris1> seb128: do you remember the command for taking back your nick
<seb128> no
<shiris1> ok thanx anyway
<ubotu> New bug: #122784 in network-manager (main) "Network Manager not restarted when switching between static and roaming Locations" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122784
<shirish> ok guys, off for now, seb128 gnomefreak dholbach thanx all for your time, patience & love :)
<gnomefreak> shirish: np
<shirish> I might bother you guys again a bit tomorrow but guess you guys have earned some time off from trouble-makers like me
<dholbach> shirish: have a nice day
<shirish> and if you guys can push that spec. https://blueprints.beta.launchpad.net/apport/+spec/apport then it would be really cool :P
<seb128> see you
<shirish> adios :)
<gnomefreak> the privacy is already implemented i thought
<ubotu> New bug: #122786 in evince (main) "[gutsy]  very hi cpu usage when scrolling pdf" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122786
<ubotu> New bug: #122787 in totem (main) "Video shows with a blue tinge" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122787
<Gasten> Should this be assigned to motu-mono, or the desktop team? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mono/+bug/122493
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122493 in mono "Package "Desktop Flickr Organizer" for Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] 
<Gasten> erh... that one.
<dholbach> the mono team
<Gasten> Ok. The desktop team deals more with stuff that appears in ubuntu out of the box?
<dholbach> mostly gnome and related things
<dholbach> but since we have a mono team, they are subscribed on the mono bugs anyway
<Gasten> Ah.
<ubotu> New bug: #122792 in banshee (universe) "banshee.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122792
<ubotu> New bug: #122793 in synaptic (main) "synaptic window won't display properly sometimes and ubuntu freezes user interface when compiz is used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122793
<ubotu> New bug: #122794 in gshare (universe) "gshare-manager.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122794
<ubotu> New bug: #122795 in brasero (universe) "notify tips not updated while checking integrity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122795
<ubotu> New bug: #122797 in notification-daemon (main) "Apparently I moved to a different workspace, using compiz cube and something crashed. I didn't notice any crash in anyways. It just said application crashed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122797
<ubotu> New bug: #122796 in ltsp (main) "ltsp default dhcpd.conf broken on tribe2 installs" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122796
<ubotu> New bug: #122798 in apport (main) "test-apport crashed with AssertionError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122798
<ubotu> New bug: #122799 in compiz (main) "Compiz Fusion Error on Atualization" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122799
<Gasten> Is bugzilla.gnome.org down today, or what?
<ubotu> New bug: #122800 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Please consider enabling HugeTBLFS for Gutsy " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122800
<ubotu> New bug: #122801 in gnat-4.1 (universe) "package needs a manual build on the buildd" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122801
<ubotu> New bug: #122802 in pioneers (universe) "Pioneers puts in double menu entries" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122802
<ubotu> New bug: #122804 in lsongs (universe) "encode crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122804
<ubotu> New bug: #122805 in Ubuntu "Terminal Server Client error on logout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122805
<ubotu> New bug: #122806 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "Eclipse bugfix requires Java 1.5.0_08" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122806
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: ping
<ubotu> New bug: #122808 in music-applet (universe) "music-applet crashed with GError in __show()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122808
<ubotu> New bug: #122810 in upgrade-system (universe) "DistUpgradeControler.FreeSpace: not enough free space on /usr (missing 120M)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122810
<ubotu> New bug: #122811 in slab (universe) "A setting or keyboard hotkey to keep the window open after opening an application" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122811
<ubotu> New bug: #122813 in firefox (main) "Sending a newspaper homepage using an e-mail link on page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122813
<ubotu> New bug: #122814 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122637)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122814
<ubotu> New bug: #122815 in glibc (main) "nscd daemon stops on 64-bit amd works fine 32-bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122815
<ubotu> New bug: #113077 in nautilus ""Create Launcher" dialog has Panel class, breaking Elegance theme" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/113077
<seb128> TheMuso: no need to change the maintainer when you do a fake sync
<TheMuso> seb128: Oh ok.
<Hobbsee> hi seb128
<seb128> hey Hobbsee
<seb128> how is that going for you?
<Hobbsee> seb128: busy, but great :D
<Hobbsee> seb128: if you're talking about ubuntuworld :)
<seb128> same for me ;)
<Hobbsee> seb128: if you're talking about workworld...well, i just wish it was acceptable conduct to bash people over the head with large pieces of concrete
<seb128> too many users? ;)
<seb128> yeah, workwold is not always easy
<ogra> seb128, id the desktop effects setting a gconf key ? i wonder how hard it would be to have an option like wished in bug #122094
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122094 in gnome-power-manager "Disable compiz/beryl on switch to battery" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122094
<seb128> ogra: no it's not
<seb128> ogra: compiz is not supposed to eat extra CPU
<ogra> ah, k i'll close it with that comment
<seb128> maybe ask mvo what he thinks about it
<Hobbsee> seb128: i dont work in software.  the only computer hardware that we have, and use, is some windows NT4 systems.
<seb128> Hobbsee: yeah, the "too many users" was about "ubuntuworld"
<Hobbsee> seb128: ahhh.
<Hobbsee> seb128: no, just not enough of the sort of users that i want.
<mvo> seb128: hm, nice idea
<ubotu> New bug: #122816 in Ubuntu "cups 32bit library not available for 64bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122816
<mvo> ogra: you could just diable all plugins except for a whitelist (decoration, move, resize etc)
<ogra> mvo, will the plugins eat power ?
<ogra> mvo, if seb128 is right we dont need it at all
<ogra> it would just be an option to show off with but with not much use
<mvo> ogra: well, I assume it will require a bit more energy as it requires the gpu to do some more work, but I guess we should do some measurements first
<ogra> yeah
<seb128> mvo: you might want to subscribe to the compiz* packages on launchpad
<ogra> have toi do them for the classmate anyway
<ogra> so i can come up with some numbers soon
<seb128> mvo: I did subscribe you to some bugs since you seem to not get them ;)
<mvo> seb128: I do not read my bugmail currently, too much work :(
<mvo> I look into recent-bugs in compiz though
<mvo> in the web UI
<seb128> mvo: how do you know if compiz is working for users? ;)
<seb128> ah
<seb128> those were on fusion
<seb128> bug #122414
<ubotu> New bug: #122818 in apport (main) "fails to upload if packages are out of date" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122818
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122414 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "Some Compiz-Fusion plugins are not built correctly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122414
<shirish> calling from mars, calling seb128
<shirish> :)
<shirish> seb128: made contributions to  bug 122688
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122688 in gnome-speech "produces empty core dumps" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122688
<shirish> anybody has any idea where martin pitti hangs out?
<Hobbsee> shirish: his irc nick is pitti
<shirish> Hobbsee: I know, just trying to find him, I'm in 3 places & I can't see to spot him
<shirish> seem
<DarkMageZ> shirish, you can find users using the /who <username> command
<shirish> ah thanx
<shirish> /who pitti
<shirish> DarkMageZ: I am unfamiliar with that command, can you elaborate in this instance?
<DarkMageZ> hmm. it works under xchat.
<shirish> it seems to not work under pidgin or I need to work something more.
<shirish> something else
<Hobbsee> use /whois
<shirish> ah thanx
<ubotu> New bug: #122819 in apport (main) "test-apport crashed with AssertionError in check_crash()" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122819
<ubotu> New bug: #122820 in Ubuntu "[gusty]  glxinfo crashes with segfault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122820
<ubotu> New bug: #122822 in sun-java5 (multiverse) "package sun-java5-jre 1.5.0-12-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122822
<ubotu> New bug: #122821 in Ubuntu "boot from Feisty LiveCD over NFS fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122821
<bdmurray> lastlog seb128
<bdmurray> Hobbsee: pong
<seb128> bdmurray: ?
<ubotu> New bug: #122825 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV in raise() while updating filter list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122825
<bdmurray> seb128: too early - you pinged a while ago?
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: could you give pygi and manchicken -qa status please?
<seb128> bdmurray: no, IIRC somebody asked who to talk to to join the bugsquad and I replied you or dholbach
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: pygi is the cd* triager, and used to have them before he dropped his membership with ubuntu, and manchicken is the main coder of adept
<manchicken> Ooh, can I have a pony, too?
<bdmurray> Are those their launchpad names or just irc? Search lp for people is hard
<ScottK> manchicken: No pony until adept isn't slow.
<manchicken> ScottK: Compared to how slow adept COULD be, it's running at the speed of light.
<manchicken> ScottK: And making it not slow would require a complete STL-ectomy.
* ScottK is sure you're right.
<manchicken> People using STL classes with KDE apps is like driving a 1987 Honda Civic when you've got a perfectly good brand spankin' new Porsche in the driveway.
<manchicken> The STL thing is also why unicode support in adept is so poor.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: it's not that bad.  https://launchpad.net/~manchicken is one
<manchicken> But I suppose there will always be a certain amount of that, as libapt-front is using STL.
<bdmurray> ah cool, sometimes lp name isn't IRC name isn't real name and I get confused
<manchicken> libapt-front using STL makes sense though.  Adept using STL for purposes other than directly interfacing with libapt-front though is kinda stupid.
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: https://launchpad.net/~mario-danic/ is the other
<manchicken> bdmurray: I'm just intuitive like that :)
<Hobbsee> bdmurray: yeah - i didnt find hsi on the search thing
* Hobbsee just uses hobbsee everywhere.
* manchicken uses manchicken everywhere :)
<manchicken> My wife even calls me manchicken every once in a while.
<bdmurray> heh
<ScottK> Except when manchicken is dadchicken...
<manchicken> This is true.
<manchicken> I haven't used dadchicken in a while.
<manchicken> That was fun though :)
<manchicken> It was very fun celebrating at UDS :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122827 in nautilus (main) "Don't allow access to hidden files" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122827
<ubotu> New bug: #122828 in azureus (universe) "auto_message on desktop:"Azureus did not shutdown tidily"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122828
<ubotu> New bug: #122829 in gnash (universe) "gnash crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122829
<ubotu> New bug: #122830 in firefox (main) "Firefox 2.0.0.4 closes tab when click tapping touchpad" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122830
<ubotu> New bug: #122831 in gnome-panel (main) "Can't see bottom of select Language during an install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122831
<ubotu> New bug: #122833 in gnome-panel (main) "Program does not execute." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122833
<ubotu> New bug: #122834 in Ubuntu "FTDI USB Serial Device converter disconnects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122834
<ubotu> New bug: #122835 in gnome-panel (main) "tooltip blick when mouse is over desktop switcher" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122835
<ubotu> New bug: #122836 in openoffice.org (main) "erro em arquivo ppt" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122836
<ubotu> New bug: #122838 in Ubuntu "[WISH]  Include support for RT61 wireless chipset by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122838
<ubotu> New bug: #122839 in sjfonts (universe) "Please sync sjfonts (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122839
<ubotu> New bug: #122840 in gnome-panel (main) "unable to configure sound system - no sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122840
<ubotu> New bug: #122841 in Ubuntu "Shares-admin dont remember.." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122841
<ubotu> New bug: #122843 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "probleme suppression mail imap" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122843
<ubotu> New bug: #122844 in pptp-linux (main) "pptp crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122844
<ubotu> New bug: #122845 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122845
<ubotu> New bug: #122846 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_prepare()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122846
<ubotu> New bug: #122847 in beagle (main) "Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122847
<ubotu> New bug: #122848 in firefox (main) "doesnt recognize dash "-" in URL" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122848
<ubotu> New bug: #122851 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (main) "xfce4-xkb-plugin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122851
<ubotu> New bug: #122852 in ecryptfs-utils (universe) "[gusty gibbon]  Ecryptfs Hangs during file save" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122852
<ubotu> New bug: #122854 in moodss (universe) "moodss lacks dependancy on libtktable-dev" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122854
<ubotu> New bug: #122855 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122855
<shirish> anybody has any bugs they would like me to test or confirm?
<shirish> on gutsy though
<Hobbsee> shirish: start here... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package.used=&search=Search
<jerome_> shirish : could you please try to install slune and balazar on gutsy, and see if you can launch them without crashing
<jerome_> please
<jerome_> ?
<shirish> jerome_: ok cool, would do in a moment
<jerome_> shirish : thx !
<ubotu> New bug: #122856 in libbonobo (main) "compiz crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122856
<ubotu> New bug: #122858 in glib2.0 (main) "[gutsy]  glib2.0 applications crash with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122858
<shirish> jerome_: slune doesn't launch
<shirish> jerome_: have you reported the bug somewhere?
<jerome_> shirish : well they are already somebugs on it
<jerome_> shirish : and balazar ?
<ubotu> New bug: #122859 in apport (main) "should ignore files under /var/lib/schroot/mount" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122859
<shirish> jerome_: installing it, I do have the traceback if needed, dunno if I should report it or just add it to an existing bug
<jerome_> shirish : can you run it in a terminal and give me the output ?
<shirish> jerome_: sure, lemme paste it somewhere
<jerome_> shirish : and please pastebin the trace so I can see if it's the same
<jerome_> shirish : thx
<shirish> jerome_: no issues :)
<shirish> jerome_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27648/
<jerome_> shirish : ok this has already been reported upstream thx : https://gna.org/bugs/?9180
<shirish> ok cool
<jerome_> shirish : got to go now, thx for your help !
<shirish> jerome_: where do I put the balazar stuff if it comes up?
<jerome_> shirish : well open a new bug, I will triage it later, thx
<shirish> jerome_: ok cool :)
<jerome_> shirish : bye
<shirish> jerome_: bye
<ubotu> New bug: #122860 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-draw 2.2.1~rc3-1ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade:   --   " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122860
<ubotu> New bug: #122863 in texlive-bin (main) "package texlive-base-bin 2007-11 failed to install/upgrade: post-installation script spawns thousands of processes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122863
<ubotu> New bug: #122864 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice spreadsheet "move" changes font" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122864
<ubotu> New bug: #122865 in Ubuntu "USB Keyboard & Mouse random simultaneous lockups " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122865
<ubotu> New bug: #122866 in balazar (universe) "balazar crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122866
<ubotu> New bug: #122867 in Ubuntu "lvm snapshot failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122867
<ubotu> New bug: #122868 in ubiquity (main) "installer hangs when partitioning manually" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122868
<ubotu> New bug: #122870 in Ubuntu "Package Sunbird 0.5 in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122870
<ubotu> New bug: #122872 in xchat-gnome (main) "xchat-gnome crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122872
<ubotu> New bug: #122873 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with AttributeError in DoReset()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122873
<ubotu> New bug: #122869 in compiz (main) "compiz seg-faults on starting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122869
<Kmos> !info sunbird
<ubotu> Package sunbird does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubotu> New bug: #122875 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122855)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122875
<ubotu> New bug: #122878 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122878
<ubotu> New bug: #122879 in scgi (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync scgi (1.12-0.2) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122879
<ubotu> New bug: #122880 in at-spi (main) "at-spi-registryd crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122880
<ubotu> New bug: #122881 in gnome-power-manager (main) "gnome-power-manager crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122881
<ubotu> New bug: #122882 in apport (main) "apport is a pain" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122882
<ubotu> New bug: #122883 in Ubuntu "kopete crashes when close a tab" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122883
<ubotu> New bug: #122884 in Ubuntu "new page style lost when document closes; "convert1" found instead" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122884
<shirish> I need somebody who can confirm this bug 122565
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122565 in unifont "unifont-bin is not able to find /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122565
<shirish> or if not tell me if I need to provide some more info. something.
<ubotu> New bug: #122885 in apache2 (main) "New a2enpkg / a2dispkg script should be written" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122885
<ubotu> New bug: #122887 in pinentry (universe) "pinentry-gtk-2 crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122887
<ubotu> New bug: #122888 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122888
<ubotu> New bug: #122889 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122889
<ubotu> New bug: #122890 in aptitude (main) "aptitude: backspace doesnt work in search mode" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122890
<ubotu> New bug: #122891 in openoffice.org (main) "Openoffice.org abruptly exits with code 0116" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122891
<ubotu> New bug: #122892 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager 0.23 postinst script fails if group admin already exists" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122892
<ubotu> New bug: #122893 in soya (universe) "Impossible to import soya module" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122893
<ubotu> New bug: #122894 in Ubuntu "Crash reported when trying to install into VMware Server virtual machine" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122894
<ubotu> New bug: #122895 in libapache-mod-jk (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync libapache-mod-jk (1:1.2.23-3) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122895
<tsmithe> hmm. i'm wondering about these segfaults in glibc's g_logv()...
<tsmithe> as there's at least one other person encountering them, i'm guessing either we have something in common that is problematic in the system, or it's more widespread, just not more widely reported
<bdmurray> tsmithe: what bug is that?
<tsmithe> oops sorry
<tsmithe> bug 122858
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122858 in glib2.0 "[gutsy]  glib2.0 applications crash with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122858
<bdmurray> I thought I saw one in g_logv() yesterday
<tsmithe> then there's bug 122855
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122855 in evolution "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122855
<tsmithe> bug 122389
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122389 in compiz "gtk-window-decorator crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122389
<ubotu> New bug: #122896 in alsa-driver (main) "stereo sound is upmixed to 5.1 by default on hda nvidia (nforce)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122896
<tsmithe> bug 122683
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122683 in gnash "gnash crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122683
<bdmurray> bug 122637
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122637 in notification-daemon "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122637
<tsmithe> they are all crashing in g_logv()
<tsmithe> seb128 thinks bug 122858 is an xorg issue
<seb128> tsmithe: I don't know, but there is no indication that would be a glib bug
<tsmithe> no - i don't know enough about it except what's given in the backtraces there
<seb128> and g_log is a glib (GNOME) function, not a glibc one
<tsmithe> and i can't find a trigger
<tsmithe> did i assign it to glibc?
<tsmithe> oops
<seb128> no
<seb128> <tsmithe> hmm. i'm wondering about these segfaults in glibc's g_logv()...
<tsmithe> well, that was a typo heh
<ubotu> New bug: #122898 in knetworkmanager (main) ""Configure VPN..." requires network-manager-gnome" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122898
<coNP> good night bughuggers
<ubotu> New bug: #122899 in totem (main) "pelicula no verse bien, aparece y desaparece imagen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122899
<seb128> tsmithe: that's not a segfault (sig11) by the way
<tsmithe> sorry
<tsmithe> sigtrap :)
<tsmithe> i'm not on top of things tonight, obviously :)
<seb128> tsmithe: np, do you know when those happen usually?
<tsmithe> no. it's completely out of the blue. i really don't know why or when it happens, which frustrates me. processes just seem to die
<seb128> having a valgrind log could be nice if you trigger the bug
<ubotu> New bug: #122900 in mod-frontpage-mirfak (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove the listed apache1 modules from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122900
<ubotu> New bug: #122901 in compiz (main) "Cant set horizontal virtual size to 4 or vertical to 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122901
<TLE> if the symptoms of a bug has disappeared from say edgy to feisty, but without the bugreport containing any information about a fix, then do I mark it "invalid" or di I just assume that there has been a fix involved and mark it "fix commited" ?
<seb128> TLE: "fix commited" is when the bug has been fixed but not in Ubuntu yet, so you would use "Fix Released"
<seb128> TLE: and usually we use "invalid"
<ubotu> New bug: #122902 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122858)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122902
<ubotu> New bug: #122903 in rivet (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove rivet from gutsy." [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122903
<ubotu> New bug: #122904 in compiz (main) "No easy way to install compiz on Kubuntu Tride 2 7.10" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122904
<ubotu> New bug: #122905 in synaptic (main) "Synaptic will not select additional packages" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122905
<TLE> seb128: right. Ok so when there is no "fix" in issue I should probably use "invalid" thanks
<seb128> you're welcome
<ubotu> New bug: #122906 in network-manager-applet (main) "nm-applet crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122906
<ubotu> New bug: #122907 in krb5 (main) "Please sync krb5 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122907
<bdmurray> seb128: so what more is needed for the g_logv() ?
<seb128> bdmurray: a way to trigger the bug or a valgrind log
<bdmurray> seb128: apport isn't that helpful in this case?
<seb128> bdmurray: no
<seb128> that's not a segfault
<seb128> and I'm not sure of what's going on
<seb128> the backtraces are all differents
<ubotu> New bug: #122908 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with NameError in runDistUpgrader()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122908
<bdmurray> I notice you use a common valgrind reply is that in !responses?
<bdmurray> or w.u.c/Bugs/Responses rather
<seb128> I don't think so
<seb128> it's in my greasmonkey list ;)
<seb128> I'll add one to the wiki
<bdmurray> Great, then I'll reply to the signal 5 bugs so we can see what is going on
<ubotu> New bug: #122909 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_log()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122909
<seb128> bdmurray: wiki updated
<bdmurray> seb128: thanks, I was already grabbing it. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122910 in hiki (universe) "Please sync hiki (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122910
<ubotu> New bug: #122912 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122637)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122912
<ubotu> New bug: #122914 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in show_description()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122914
<ubotu> New bug: #122915 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122915
<ubotu> New bug: #122916 in vino (main) "vino-preferences crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_log()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122916
<ubotu> New bug: #122917 in Ubuntu "Network manager falsly reports "No network connection" after hibernation on Tribe-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122917
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-29
<ubotu> New bug: #122919 in openoffice.org (main) "Writer bookmarks inconsistently sorted" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122919
<ubotu> New bug: #122920 in gnash (universe) "jw flv player gives black screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122920
<ubotu> New bug: #122923 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122923
<ubotu> New bug: #122924 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "package linux-headers-2.6.22-7 2.6.22-7.14 failed to install/upgrade: Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - Sie sollten" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122924
<ubotu> New bug: #122925 in wxglade (universe) "wxglade.py crashed with PyDeadObjectError in __getattr__  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122925
<bdmurray> Does anybody have an idea about bug 120686?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120686 in pppoeconf "[Gutsy]  impossible to launch pppoeconf (/bin/sh: Can't open id)" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120686
<bdmurray> They can't even run 'sudo -i'
<gnomefreak> dbworks here
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: works here
<gnomefreak> atleast sudo -i does
<bdmurray> yeah it works for me too
<bdmurray> I guess the better question would have been what does that "Can't open id" error message mean.
<ubotu> New bug: #122928 in qpxtool (universe) "Plextor DVD 760A new in box, photo cd placed in tray and transfer rate test applied and all crashed." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122928
<ubotu> New bug: #122929 in Ubuntu "Battery menu should have an "allow suspend" option that can be unchecked" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122929
<ubotu> New bug: #122930 in Ubuntu "Please add "Suspend my PC after the lid is closed for X minutes/hours" option" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122930
<ubotu> New bug: #122931 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122931
<ubotu> New bug: #122932 in Ubuntu "Please provide a list of $$$ donors in the About Gnome dialog box." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122932
<ubotu> New bug: #122933 in gnash (universe) "flash video not working report" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122933
<ubotu> New bug: #122934 in Ubuntu "CD not recognized" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122934
<ubotu> New bug: #122935 in p7zip (universe) "p7zip can't decompress password protected 7z files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122935
<ubotu> New bug: #122936 in Ubuntu "Burning an audio CD is completely impossible " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122936
<ubotu> New bug: #122937 in rhythmbox (main) "Rhythmbox desktop launcher icon appears too small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122937
<RAOF> Can someone change the importance of bug #122939 to wishlist when you've got a moment?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122939 in xserver-xgl "Ship X session files with xserver-xgl" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122939
<ubotu> New bug: #122939 in xserver-xgl (universe) "Ship X session files with xserver-xgl" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122939
<ubotu> New bug: #122940 in compiz (main) "compiz error while enabling desktop effects" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122940
<TheMuso> RAOF: Will do.
<TheMuso> RAOF: Done.
<RAOF> TheMuso: Ta.
<ubotu> New bug: #122941 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122941
<ubotu> New bug: #122942 in gnome-media (main) "cannot get any sound from my sound blaster extigy " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122942
<ubotu> New bug: #122943 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe-2 boot failure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122943
<jjesse> question on new bug status: if a reporter never respond to me i would mark the bug as rejected, now do i mark it as invalid or won't fix?
<RAOF> Invalid, I believe.  It doesn't have the required information to be a proper bug :)
<jjesse> ok marking it as invalid
<ubotu> New bug: #122945 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122945
<ubotu> New bug: #122944 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Scale on "Power History" graph has incorrect units" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122944
<bdmurray> jjesse: Yes, Invalid is correct
<jjesse> thanks bdmurray
<ubotu> New bug: #122947 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui shows no wizard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122947
<ubotu> New bug: #122948 in Ubuntu "[network-admin]  appends network name to machine name " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122948
<ubotu> New bug: #122949 in compiz (main) "Tray icons take a LONG time to appear with compiz enabled" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122949
<ubotu> New bug: #122950 in sed (main) "broken parsing of [ in y command" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122950
<ubotu> New bug: #122951 in gnome-power-manager (main) "Suspend menu option won't suspend MacBook in latest Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122951
<ubotu> New bug: #122952 in gnome-control-center (main) "bashism in /usr/bin/gnome-at-visual, line 54" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122952
<ubotu> New bug: #122954 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122954
<ubotu> New bug: #122955 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122637)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122955
<ubotu> New bug: #122956 in Ubuntu "Linksys WMP54G and WAP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122956
<ubotu> New bug: #122957 in update-manager (main) "X-server corrupted after ubuntu auto-update" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122957
<ubotu> New bug: #122958 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Trackpad quite sluggish with default acceleration settings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122958
<ubotu> New bug: #122961 in gnome-compiz-manager (universe) "Corrupt graphics with Matrox G450 on start of Live CD (Gutsy)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122961
<RAOF> Wow, I didn't think matrox could run compiz.
<ScottK> Apparently it can't.
<RAOF> Indeed.
<RAOF> I wonder why the compiz wrapper doesn't detect that.
<RAOF> Time for "incomplete" :)
<ubotu> New bug: #122963 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122637)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122963
<ubotu> New bug: #122962 in xorg (main) "Can't right click on Mac using any intuitive method" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122962
<eboyjr> Hi
<ubotu> New bug: #122964 in xorg-driver-synaptics (main) "Enable two-finger scrolling by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122964
<ubotu> New bug: #122965 in rhythmbox (main) "rhythmbox crashed with SIGSEGV in rb_ipod_db_new()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122965
<ubotu> New bug: #122967 in debian-installer (main) "xxxx" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122967
<ubotu> New bug: #122968 in adept (main) "The requested URL /changelogs/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20_1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29/changelog was not found on this server." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122968
<shirish> guys shouldn't a search term like 'yelp debfoster' should work?
<ubotu> New bug: #122969 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Does not handle mailto URI according to standard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122969
<ubotu> New bug: #122970 in gnome-panel (main) "windows do not maximize correctly for non-standard desktop configuration" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122970
<ubotu> New bug: #122971 in hal (main) "hal-device-manager crashed with AttributeError in on_about_activate()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122971
<ubotu> New bug: #122972 in Ubuntu "logout stalls until esd is killed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122972
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach!
<dholbach> hi Hobbsee
<ubotu> New bug: #122973 in file-roller (main) "file-roller crashed with SIGSEGV in g_main_context_dispatch()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122973
<ubotu> New bug: #122974 in gaim (main) "Gain cannot connect to msn messenger" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122974
<ubotu> New bug: #122975 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise() after click in email to show it in the preview pane" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122975
<ubotu> New bug: #122976 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-style-human 2.2.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122976
<ubotu> New bug: #122977 in human-cursors-theme (main) "DMZ cursors as Symbol available" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122977
<ubotu> New bug: #122978 in openoffice.org (main) "[gutsy]  openoffice crashes with "sh: paperconf: not found"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122978
<ubotu> New bug: #122979 in Ubuntu "Video playback gets buggy when Compiz is on" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122979
<ubotu> New bug: #122980 in Ubuntu "gnome crash when copying apt archives" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122980
<ubotu> New bug: #122981 in dia (main) "g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122981
<ubotu> New bug: #122982 in evince (main) "Evince hangs trying to open ols2006.odp" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122982
<ubotu> New bug: #122983 in monsterz (universe) "Monsterz does not quit properly." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122983
<thekorn> good morning!
<Hobbsee> hiya!
<dholbach> hey thekorn
<dholbach> thekorn: I'll read your mail in a bit :)
<thekorn> hey dholbach, sorry for sending this mail so late
<dholbach> no problem
<ubotu> New bug: #122984 in python2.3 (universe) "help doesn't work for logger module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122984
<ubotu> New bug: #122985 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122637)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122985
<ubotu> New bug: #122986 in python2.4 (main) "Python logging module doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122986
<ubotu> New bug: #122987 in ubiquity (main) "All font sizes abysmally small" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122987
<ubotu> New bug: #122988 in notification-daemon (main) "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122988
<Gasten> How do I mark bugs as duplicates? (Bug #122931 is a dublicate of Bug #122637)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122931 in notification-daemon "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in IA__g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122931
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122637 in notification-daemon "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122637
<persia> Gasten: There should be a link in the upper left corner, labeled "Mark as duplicate".  Enter the number of the preferred bug in the next page for the bug you wish to indicate is a duplicate.
<Gasten> persia: ah, under actions. Thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #122989 in firefox (main) "ZOMG THIS UBUNTU KILLED MY DOG" [Undecided,Won't fix]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122989
<ubotu> New bug: #122990 in Ubuntu "E: The package sun-java5-bin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it ." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122990
<ubotu> New bug: #122991 in apparmor (universe) "can't load apparmor kernel module" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122991
<ubotu> New bug: #122992 in gmpc (universe) "gmpc crashed with SIGSEGV in cfg_open()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122992
<ubotu> New bug: #122993 in Ubuntu "ondemand governor does not use maximum frequence under load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122993
<ubotu> New bug: #122994 in mesa (main) "mesa 7.0 package needs some cleaning up" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122994
<ubotu> New bug: #122996 in nis (main) "ypbind crashed with SIGSEGV in test_bindings_once()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122996
<ubotu> New bug: #122998 in arts (main) "artsshell crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cond_init@@GLIBC_2.3.2()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122998
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> what package is responsible for mounting CD's?
<ubotu> New bug: #122999 in mesa (main) "glxinfo crashed with SIGSEGV in viaXMesaWindowMoved()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122999
<ubotu> New bug: #123001 in gksu (main) "gksu crashed with SIGSEGV in IA__gdk_draw_pixbuf()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123001
<ubotu> New bug: #123002 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "Broken suspend on 2.6.20-16.29" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123002
<ubotu> New bug: #123003 in hildon-theme-plankton (universe) "'hildon-theme-cacher: not found' when installing ubuntu-mobile" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123003
<ubotu> New bug: #123004 in gdesklets (universe) "gdesklets-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_id_set_data_full()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123004
<ubotu> New bug: #123006 in Ubuntu "Open office in Kubuntu crach if I tries to add new dictionaies." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123006
<ubotu> New bug: #123008 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123008
<ubotu> New bug: #123009 in gaim (main) "Gaim -               ." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123009
<ubotu> New bug: #122926 in Ubuntu "can't install courier-authdaemon_0.58-4ubuntu11_386.deb and sqwebmail_0.53_2-3ubuntu1_386.deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122926
<ubotu> New bug: #123011 in Ubuntu "Printing selects wrong tray on HP 4650" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123011
<ubotu> New bug: #123012 in ktorrent (main) "ktorrent is in loop warning message for recreate the data for .torrent because datafile is missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123012
<ubotu> New bug: #123016 in drupal (universe) "[Remove]  Please remove drupal from gutsy" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123016
<ubotu> New bug: #123018 in evolution (main) "Computer block when I compose a mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123018
<ubotu> New bug: #123019 in gimp (main) "gimp-2.3 crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123019
<ubotu> New bug: #123022 in gnome-desktop (main) "ubuntu applies an erroneous patch to gnome-desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123022
<ubotu> New bug: #123023 in texlive-base (main) "pdflatex complaits about a missing symbol when inserting a pdf figure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123023
<ubotu> New bug: #123024 in gnash (universe) "no sound from youtube" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123024
<Gasten> Hello! How do I reject bugs?
<ubotu> New bug: #123025 in gconf2 (main) "stop shipping static gconf translations, use gettext at runtime" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123025
<persia> Gasten: It depends on why you want to reject.  If the bug doesn't have enough information, or is just plain wrong, "Invalid" is good.  If the bug is real, but it's a design decision, or there's another reason why it won't be done, use "Won't Fix".
<Gasten> persia: If it's just plain wrong? as in bug #122986
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122986 in python2.4 "Python logging module doesn't work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122986
<Gasten> ah, you said it.
<Gasten> sorry.
<Gasten> Invalid it is.
<persia> Gasten: Yep.  Just plain wrong :)
<Gasten> Is there a way to put nice code-pieces in launchpad, that aren't patches? does like.. <code> or [code]  work?
<ubotu> New bug: #123026 in compiz (main) "[gutsy tribe 2]  gnome-appearance-properties hangs everything" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123026
<ubotu> New bug: #123027 in amsn (universe) "please upgrade to Amsn 0.97 RC1 in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123027
<mikkael> hey guys, i installed "kde-tweak" from gutsy repos. it didnt add a menu-entry or a kcontrol module. should i file a bug against that package then ?
<ubotu> New bug: #123028 in zaptel (universe) "can't compile zaptel in 7.04" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123028
<ubotu> New bug: #123029 in kopete (main) "kopete crashes while I do.... nothing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123029
<Gasten> mikkael: Yes, I suppose so.
<mikkael> allright
<mikkael> im also not able to run it from a terminal
<Gasten> mikkael: ok. What commandare you using?
<mikkael> i tried "tweak" "kde-tweak"
<Gasten> mikkael: are you supposed to be able to reun it from the command line?
<mikkael> i think so
<mikkael> heres the link
<mikkael> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=51170&forumpage=2
<ubotu> New bug: #123030 in exim4 (main) "Please sync exim4 (main) from unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123030
<Gasten> mikkael: you are on kubuntu,right?
<mikkael> yes
<Gasten> mikkael: have you tested all drop down menus? (drop up in kde, I supoose)
<mikkael> yes, complete kmenu
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mikkael> but i thing it should be in the category "kde" which is missing in kubuntu
<ubotu> New bug: #123031 in firefox (main) "Firefox loaded adobe flash 9. overlays web page under Linux. Site www.samsung.com/support/inex.asp. Does not occur under windows." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123031
<ubotu> New bug: #123033 in live-helper (universe) "Please sync live-helper (universe) from unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123033
<Gasten> mikkael: What version do you use?
<Gasten> mikkael: do you have*
<mikkael> gutsy and tweak is 0.2.2
<Gasten> mikkael: ok.
<Gasten> mikkael: I dont know. Ask at #kubuntu and file a bug. Poke me if you want.
<mikkael> ill wait for the maintainer to come online, i have had several chats with him before
<ubotu> New bug: #123032 in firefox (main) "blender and firefox together send graphics crazy?" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123032
<Gasten> mikkael: ok.
<gnomefreak> anyone have konqueror on feisty and or gutsy to test a crash for me?
<mikkael> would he helpful if a kubuntu gutsy user could try to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-tweak/+bug/123036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123036 in kde-tweak "no menu entry or kcontrol module for tweak" [Undecided,New] 
<mikkael> to make sure its not only my system :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123035 in gnome-app-install (main) "Move games into gnome-game-install" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123035
<ubotu> New bug: #123034 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main (main) "libneg.so conflict with compiz-extra during update from Feisty to Gusty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123034
<ubotu> New bug: #123036 in kde-tweak (universe) "no menu entry or kcontrol module for tweak" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123036
<ubotu> New bug: #123038 in p7zip (universe) "7z support under Ubuntu (and other Linux distros) is terrible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123038
<ubotu> New bug: #123039 in beryl-core (universe) "beryl won't start core dump" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123039
<ubotu> New bug: #123040 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (restricted) "nvidia fails to start after recent upgrade of linux-restricted-modules-* and nvidia-*" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123040
<ubotu> New bug: #123041 in firefox (main) "Firefow Crash" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123041
<ubotu> New bug: #123043 in gdm (main) "Spawns a new server and greeter instead of (during?) rebooting" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123043
<ubotu> New bug: #123044 in firefox (main) "Firefox calls external helper application without options" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123044
<ubotu> New bug: #123045 in gnome-panel (main) "Launcher icon missing, red "X" displayed instead" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123045
<ubotu> New bug: #123046 in kubuntu-artwork-kbfx (universe) "outdated themes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123046
<ubotu> New bug: #123047 in compiz (main) "Fitt's law broken with Compiz Fusion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123047
<ubotu> New bug: #123048 in gtk+2.0 (main) "There should only be one GTKFileChooser, most not GnomeVFS aware, don't use Nautilus Places bookmarks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123048
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> When a bug is forwarded to upstream should it be set to 'triaged'?
<ScottK> If it's fully triaged.
<persia> RainCT: It depends.  If the bug is ready to be fixed, yes.  If the bug is waiting for upstream feedback, no.
<RainCT> ok thanks
<seb128> RainCT: do you get bug #123045?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123045 in gnome-panel "Launcher icon missing, red "X" displayed instead" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123045
<RainCT> seb128: I'm on Feisty
<seb128> RainCT: why did you confirm and milestone it then? ;)
<RainCT> seb128: I've not confirmed it, I set the importance to Low
<RainCT> status is still new
<seb128> ** Changed in: gnome-panel (Ubuntu)
<seb128>      Assignee: Ubuntu Desktop Bugs => (unassigned)
<seb128>        Status: Incomplete => New
<seb128>        Target: None => tribe-3
<seb128> I think the assignee and status is because you changed it just after me without reloading ;)
<seb128> but why the target change?
<RainCT> ah yes, you edited it 1 minute before me :P
<RainCT> should I set it back to Incomplete?
<seb128> RainCT: I'll do it, I'm just wondering if you set the target for a reason or if that's a mistake ;)
<RainCT> seb128: I just tought that if it gets confirmed it would be good to get that fixed in the next release since it seems easy to do and can avoid user confusion. was that ok or should I leave that field for the developers?
<seb128> RainCT: better to leave it, especially if you don't confirm the bug youself
<RainCT> seb128: ok, thanks :)
<seb128> you're welcome
<seb128> thank you for the bug work ;)
* ScottK wonders if there's a LP bug that needs to be filed in there somewhere...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: about what?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: that anyone can milestone?
<ScottK> No about the collision between the two near synchronous updates, but about anyone can milestone isn't a bad one either.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: they are able to propose a gutsy task, but the milestones are unrestricted.  that seems odd, yes.
* persia notes that there is also the bug that allows anyone to propose a bug for a release, even though approval of nominations is restricted
<ubotu> New bug: #123049 in sound-juicer (main) "A popup window message appears every time I launch sound-juicer when I delete a profile created before." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123049
<ubotu> New bug: #123050 in udev (main) "udevd uses 140% CPU" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123050
* RainCT agrees that some collison checking would be good
* ScottK always worries if a database does something odd because if it does one odd thing, who knows what else it will do.
<RainCT> ScottK: are you going to report the collision issue?
<Admiral_Chicago> morning everyone
<ScottK> RainCT: No.  I think you should.  I'm on my way out the door.
<RainCT> okay will do it now then
<Sweetrelease> is it a known issue that i can only play sound from one program at a time?
<Sweetrelease> if im using rythmbox and i want to watch something on youtube i have to quit rythmbox first
<persia> Sweetrelease: There are issues related to that, but most of them should be solved.
<Sweetrelease> ok, can you point me in the direction of solving them
<Hobbsee> run firefox with "aoss firefox"
<Hobbsee> should solve the problem
<Hobbsee> well, as a workaround
<persia> Sweetrelease: I'm not an expert with sound, but things that worked for me were 1) using ALSA instead of OSS, and 2) using a software mixer (esd or pulseaudio).
<Sweetrelease> ok, ill try that when i get home, thx
<ubotu> New bug: #123051 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "CD/DVD burner doesn't ask for conformation on cancel" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123051
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 107783
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107783 in firefox "Embedded flash-animation covers DHTML menu" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107783
<ubotu> New bug: #123052 in nautilus-cd-burner (main) "CD/DVD  burner needs different icon for completion" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123052
<ubotu> New bug: #123053 in tora (universe) "Can't insert single quote in SQL Editor" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123053
<ubotu> New bug: #123055 in Ubuntu "OEM install Ubuntu hangs @ 91% (setting up Linux-generic)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123055
<ubotu> New bug: #123056 in nautilus (main) "Nautilus FTP miscounts file queu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123056
<RainCT> bug 123059 reported
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123059 in launchpad "Bug modification collision warning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123059
<ubotu> New bug: #123057 in Ubuntu "Kubuntu 7.04 hangs after I close and reopen laptop lid" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123057
<ubotu> New bug: #123060 in compiz (main) "compiz-kde/intel: no stencil buffer error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123060
<ubotu> New bug: #123061 in restricted-manager (main) "Nvidia driver install through restricted driver manager does not work until repository update is done" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123061
<ubotu> New bug: #123062 in apport (main) "apport-gtk crashed with AssertionError in __setitem__()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123062
<ubotu> New bug: #123064 in eclipse (universe) "Upgrade to Eclipse 3.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123064
<ubotu> New bug: #123063 in firefox (main) "Firefox Segmentation Fault - nsRuleNode.h: No such file or directory." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123063
<ubotu> New bug: #123065 in gnome-applets (main) "trashapplet crashed with SIGSEGV in trash_monitor_get_item_count()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123065
<ubotu> New bug: #123066 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_text_buffer_get_insert()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123066
<ubotu> New bug: #123067 in xchat-gnome (main) "Embedding Userlist into main window" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123067
<ubotu> New bug: #123068 in pbuilder (main) "pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi needs --force-yes" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123068
<killown> hi guys
<killown>  I have set gusty repository in sources.list does it repository to let my system  instable though?
<ubotu> New bug: #123037 in kvirc (universe) "KVIrc irc:// URI Handler Command Execution Vulnerability" [Medium,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123037
<ubotu> New bug: #123069 in Ubuntu "update manager crashes when run" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123069
<ubotu> New bug: #123072 in kde-guidance (main) "display settings do not restore" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123072
<ubotu> New bug: #123070 in mozilla (universe) "mozilla.bin wurde unerwartet beendet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123070
<ubotu> New bug: #123071 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "Hibernation on Gutsy Tribe-2 hangs on "Power down" on GA-8I945GZME-RH motherboard" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123071
<ubotu> New bug: #123073 in Ubuntu "Package "UML for LaTeX/MetaPost"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123073
<bdmurray> killown: what exactly do you mean?
<ubotu> New bug: #123075 in Debian "Logitech VXrevolution does NOT INSTALL or WORK!" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123075
<ubotu> New bug: #123076 in cacti (universe) "/usr/share/cacti/site/poller.php failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123076
<ubotu> New bug: #123078 in Ubuntu "System -> Quit takes a long time to appear" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123078
<ubotu> New bug: #123079 in Ubuntu "esword will not launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123079
<ubotu> New bug: #123080 in Ubuntu "Booting after hibernation doesn't prompt for a password" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123080
<ubotu> New bug: #123081 in apparmor (universe) "kernel panic - oops when accessing /proc/pid/attr/current" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123081
<ubotu> New bug: #123082 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in compLogMessage()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123082
<polopolo> hello all, when must I set in launchpad the status Triged?
<ubotu> New bug: #123083 in firefox (main) "firefox hangs on open dialog" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123083
<ubotu> New bug: #123084 in openoffice.org (main) "package openoffice.org-common 2.2.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Abhngigkeitsprobleme - lasse es unkonfiguriert" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123084
<bdmurray> polopolo: What exactly do you mean?  What is the criteria for marking a bug as Triaged?
<polopolo> yes
<polopolo> bdmurray: that is what I mean
<Neolithium> bug 123064 is a wishlist for anyone who has some time :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123064 in eclipse "Upgrade to Eclipse 3.3" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123064
<bdmurray> polopolo: Triaged indicates that you believe that there is enough information for a developer to work on the bug.
* bdmurray waves to Neolithium
* Neolithium waves to bdmurray :)
<polopolo> bdmurray: for upstream, or is it only for ubuntuQA?
<bdmurray> polopolo: What do you mean regarding Ubuntu QA?  When I said developer I meant an Ubuntu developer or upstream developer.
<polopolo> bdmurray: ah ok, I think ready for send to a upstream.
<bdmurray> polopolo: out of curiousity what bug is it?
<ubotu> New bug: #123088 in Ubuntu "Audio Input still does not function" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123088
<ubotu> New bug: #123089 in gnome-panel (main) "I am missing my bottom panel, the "taskbar" one that my windows minimize to" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123089
<ubotu> New bug: #123085 in Ubuntu "Alcor Micro USB card reader stopped working after kernel upgrade to 2.6.20-16" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123085
<ubotu> New bug: #123087 in network-manager-pptp (universe) "nm-vpn-properties missing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123087
<ubotu> New bug: #123092 in network-manager-applet (main) "NetworkManger freezes the pc at session stratup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123092
<ubotu> New bug: #123090 in tracker (universe) "tracker-search-tool crashed with SIGSEGV in tracker_search_text_detailed()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123090
<ubotu> New bug: #123091 in Ubuntu "flashplayer stops audio from times to times" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123091
<ubotu> New bug: #119211 in Ubuntu "Cannot Launch Firestarter Firewall" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119211
* bdmurray waves to jjesse
<jjesse> hiya bdmurray
<bdmurray> howdy, how's it going?
<jjesse> good been traveling a lot for work so its nice to be home getting caught up
<bdmurray> that's nice
<bdmurray> where did you go?
<jjesse> chicago illionis, ann arbor mi, columbus ohio
<ubotu> New bug: #123093 in Ubuntu "samba auth issues" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123093
<ubotu> New bug: #123094 in knetworkmanager (main) "Tooltip says 'wired' for wireless connection" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123094
<bdmurray> jjesse: do you know anything about the translation process?
<jjesse> bdmurray: not really, i know that you used to have to wait for string freeze t ostart translating
<jjesse> but i thought that changed
<jjesse> docs don't get uploaded until after string freeze if i recall correctly
<bdmurray> A more detailed question would have been how do translations get started.
<ubotu> New bug: #123096 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in cairo_set_line_width()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123096
<ubotu> New bug: #123097 in gnome-cups-manager (main) "gnome-cups-icon crashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123097
<ubotu> New bug: #123098 in gpm (main) "gpm 1.19.6-23build1 binary incompatibility in wire protocol with gpm-1.20.1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123098
* polopolo asks of bdmurray is still here
<ubotu> New bug: #123086 in laptop-mode-tools (main) "laptop mode tools not running" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123086
<bdmurray> polopolo: Yes, I am.  For quite a while too
<polopolo> ok
<polopolo> I was back a few min
<polopolo> bdmurray, but may you bugs with status 'triaged' be upstream to the devolper
<ubotu> New bug: #123099 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "USB to ethernet interface not networked after hibernation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123099
<bdmurray> polopolo: I'm not sure I understand what you are asking.
<ubotu> New bug: #123100 in openoffice.org (main) "package ttf-opensymbol 2.2.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 29" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123100
<ubotu> New bug: #123101 in openoffice.org (main) "package python-uno 2.2.1-2ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123101
* Neolithium takes a few minutes to go through this weeks bugs that he has assigned to himself.
<Admiral_Chicago> bug 49613
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 49613 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash plugin always rendered on top of html" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/49613
* bdmurray waves to Admiral_Chicago 
* Neolithium waves too.
* bdmurray gets lonely on Fridays
<bdmurray> geser: You do a fair amount of work with needs-packaging bugs right?
<ubotu> New bug: #123102 in ubiquity (main) "Installation of GRUB on a reiserfs partition always fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123102
<ubotu> New bug: #123103 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "FF3 changing workspace" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123103
<Neolithium> I'm just multitasking like crazy so that time passes until tomorrow. LOL
<geser> bdmurray: not really, I only check if it is tagged correctly and set to wishlist if I see one when looking at bugs
<bdmurray> Neolithium: what is tomorrow?
<bdmurray> geser: Do you think the bugs tagged needs-packaging are up to date or could some cleanup be done?
<ubotu> New bug: #123105 in Ubuntu "No boot splash on fresh install of feisty using kubuntu shipit cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123105
<Kmos> bdmurray: maybe you need to check out if there is a new version and update the bug ?
<Neolithium> bdmurray - My new Dell PC should be here before 5pm CST :)  So I've been spending the day hitting bugs, backing up my music to DVD and burning Ubuntu 64bit to CD so I can get things up quickly tomorrow :)
<bdmurray> Kmos: I was curious if there are any needs-packaging bugs open for things that are already packaged.
<bdmurray> Neolithium: You didn't buy one of the Ubuntu Dells?
<Neolithium> No, they don't have those available from Dell Canada yet :(
<ubotu> New bug: #123106 in gnome-session (main) "The Gnome session takes too much time to load" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123106
<ubotu> New bug: #123107 in vbetool (main) "vbetool crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123107
<ubotu> New bug: #123109 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  gnome-voice" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123109
<ubotu> New bug: #123110 in monodevelop (universe) "MonoDevelop.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123110
<geser> bdmurray: there might be perhaps some bugs that could be closed but most are probably still open
<Kmos> need to filter them by tag needs-packaging
<Kmos> i closed a few ones of gqview now :)
<Kmos> fixed on gutsy
<geser> that gives a list with over 300 bugs
<Kmos> :-)
<Kmos> if someone had time :) can check them
<geser> bdmurray: luckily most bugs I checked have all needed info: URL and a short description, some also mention the licencse. perhaps a template could be created what info should by supplied
<geser> like URL, licence, description
<geser> so that one can see the relevant parts at one glance
<ubotu> New bug: #123111 in kdebase (main) "installing package from konqueror uses dpkg, does not provide automatic dependency resolution" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123111
<ubotu> New bug: #123112 in update-manager (main) "update-manager crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123112
<shirish> anybody got any bugs they want me to get confirmed
<Neolithium> Hey bdmurray, I was just looking through bug 122806 ; and while the points are valid, as the regular repos have the bug affected Java version, Java 6 has been backported to Dapper.  Should it be closed off and left to a support issue?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122806 in sun-java5 "Eclipse bugfix requires Java 1.5.0_08" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122806
<bdmurray> Kmos: I was thinking it was something we could add to the bug day bugs
<ubotu> New bug: #123113 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123113
<ubotu> New bug: #123114 in openoffice.org (main) "When I try to introduce some simple calculations in Calc open office it closes." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123114
<Kmos> bdmurray: bug 121858
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121858 in squeak-vm "Please upgrade to new upstream version 3.9" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121858
<Kmos> if you want to do a package :)
<Kmos> bdmurray: yeah.. some part of hug day.. now in LP v1.1.7 it will close old bugs with incomplete/needs info
<Kmos> it will close a lot of bugs
<bdmurray> Kmos: where? incomplete & needs info?
<polopolo> on bug #123105 , should I reject it, or not?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123105 in Ubuntu "No boot splash on fresh install of feisty using kubuntu shipit cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123105
<Kmos> bdmurray: https://help.launchpad.net/ComingFeatures
<polopolo> Because I think it's for the forum
<shirish> bdmurray: any bug you would like me to confirm, I had fun the other day (although slightly slow on the uptake)
<bdmurray> polopolo: what do you mean about the forum in re to bug 123105?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123105 in Ubuntu "No boot splash on fresh install of feisty using kubuntu shipit cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123105
<Kmos> polopolo: i don't think so
<polopolo> ok
<Kmos> it's really a bug
<polopolo> ok
<Kmos> now, we need to found the package of usplash for kubuntu
<polopolo> My fault, :D
<Kmos> if it's the same
<polopolo> oops, hwo can I edit my massage in launchpad?
<Kmos> what message?
<Kmos> polopolo: ask on #launchpad
<polopolo> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #123115 in nxml-mode (universe) "install script does not compile unicode XXXX-XXXX.el files (dup-of: 88336)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123115
<ubotu> New bug: #123116 in evince (main) "evince-thumbnailer crashed with SIGSEGV in Object::fetch()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123116
<shirish> Kmos: willing to help, on gutsy, any easy bugs which need confirmation or something ?
<bdmurray> shirish: I have an idea stanby
<shirish> bdmurray: sure cool :P
<bdmurray> shirish: hmm, the idea didn't pan out
<shirish> bdmurray: ok :(
<Kmos> shirish: check LP, don't know
<Kmos> i like more to check old ones :)
<Kmos> shirish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=&start=4575
<Kmos> i'm here now
<Kmos> =)
<bdmurray> The bugs without a package could use some help too
<ubotu> New bug: #123117 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123117
<bdmurray> polopolo: so for bug 123105 I would set package to usplash for now and ask for their /boot/grub/menu.lst contents to see if usplash is not listed for some reason
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123105 in Ubuntu "No boot splash on fresh install of feisty using kubuntu shipit cd" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123105
<bdmurray> it is odd though because I thought ubuntu and kubuntu use the same boot splash
<shirish> Kmos: bdmurray: guys, I just remembered I have been having an issue as well, well the thing is whenever I close down ubuntu I get strange weird messages from network manager , now I know the data is in one of the logs in /var/log but which one?
<Kmos> bdmurray: any idea of the package for bug 46343 ? xkb doesn't exist, only xxkb.. but don't know
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46343 in Ubuntu "Keyboard layout view seems broken" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46343
<Kmos> shirish: hm
<bdmurray> shirish: /var/log/daemon.log
<bdmurray> Kmos: Do you know how to get to that applet?
<Kmos> bdmurray: really don't
<Kmos> maybe it's in the installation ?
* bdmurray fires up laptop
<Kmos> kmos@bash:~$ sudo apt-cache search xkb
<bdmurray> I think xkb is a red herring
<bdmurray> However it is possible that it was removed after Dapper so you could go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and search for it there.
<Kmos> there is
<Kmos> xkeyboard-config
<bdmurray> !xkeyboard-config
<Kmos> !info xkeyboard-config
<bdmurray> !info xkeyboard-config
<Kmos> :)
<bdmurray> heh
<ubotu> xkeyboard-config: Transitional package for xkb-data. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9-4ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 21 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bdmurray> hmm
<Kmos> and there is also
<Kmos> fbxkb
<Kmos> xkb was replaced by xxkb i think
<jerome_> hello all
<bdmurray> jerome_: hello
<ubotu> New bug: #123118 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "FF3, installed plugins not used" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123118
<bdmurray> Kmos: I am powering on a Dapper virtual machine
<jerome_> i'm wondering if bug #50707 is really a bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50707 in sun-java5 "JDK docs not listed in yelp" [Low,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50707
<jerome_> should yelp manage all help files ?
<shirish> jerome_: hey
<jerome_> or just the gnome ones ?
<jerome_> shirish : hey
<bdmurray> I'd subscribe ubuntu-docs
<jerome_> bdmurray : ok
<shirish> jerome_: got anything new for me to look at?
<bdmurray> As they are familiar with yelp
<jerome_> shirish : i'll have a look and tell you
<jerome_> shirish : but if you don't know what to do just pick one out of the 12k : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=New&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&fiel
<jerome_> d.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&field.has_no_package.used=
<shirish> jerome_: I know there are 12k , I was thinking more like the slune & balazar that we did yesterday, the easy ones :)
<jerome_> shirish : you can have a look at the xmoto ones they are quite easy and a brand new version has been uploaded to gutsy : most of them must be fixed now
<bdmurray> Kmos: I don't see anything like that in Dapper
<shirish> jerome_: xmoto is a package?
<ubotu> New bug: #123119 in firefox (main) "firefox crashed when using" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123119
<shirish> ubotu xmoto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmoto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerome_> shirish : a game yes
<Nafallo> !info xmoto gutsy
<shirish> aha ok
<ubotu> xmoto: 2D motocross platform game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-2 (gutsy), package size 982 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<jerome_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmoto/+bugs
<shirish> jerome_: btw I made a post about both the games in my forum, they are quite a find :)
<shirish> jerome_: I would be installing xmoto soon, one thing though, i have an aging i845 chipset, no external graphics stuff.
<jerome_> shirish : ok, good for the games :)
<shirish> oh goody cool :P
<bdmurray> shirish: If you want to triage some bugs these are probably related to sound issues
<bdmurray> http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/27831/
<shirish> bdmurray: thanx, goody enough to spend the night with :)
<shirish> ok will come back to haunt you guys tomorrow :)
<Neolithium> LOL
<bdmurray> Neolithium: do you have a second
<Neolithium> bdmurray Absolutely :)
<bdmurray> Could you look at bug 41748?
<Neolithium> bdmurray I might be idle for a minute or two; gotta grab a bottle for the baby.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41748 in control-center "Incorrect taborder in gnome-about-me" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41748
<bdmurray> sure, no problem
<polopolo> what to do if a bug is for gutsy?
<ubotu> New bug: #123120 in Ubuntu "Gutsy installation fails" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123120
<bdmurray> polopolo: what do you mean?
<bdmurray> a bug is a bug regardless of release
<polopolo> bug #123121
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123121 in firefox-granparadiso "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123121
<bdmurray> well, unless it is breezy ;)
<bdmurray> The automated crash reports like that don't need much attention.
<polopolo> So keep it?
* Neolithium checks it out and reassigns 120769 as a dupe of that.
<polopolo> bdmurray: keep it?
<bdmurray> Neolithium: That was a tough bug though.
<bdmurray> polopolo: yes, keep it.  it will get retraced sometime by the retracer
<polopolo> ok
<bdmurray> and the stack trace looks good
<Neolithium> bdmurray Yeah. My bad.
<bdmurray> Neolithium: the package in lp was renamed to gnome-control-center instead of just control-center
<ubotu> New bug: #123121 in firefox-granparadiso (universe) "firefox-granparadiso-bin crashed with SIGSEGV in raise()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123121
<bdmurray> So that is one tricky thing
<bdmurray> And plus it is really subjective
<Neolithium> Yeah, I noticed that they were 2 different package assignments, which, I actually should have checked through the control center ones too, in hindsight.
<ubotu> New bug: #123123 in banshee (universe) "Chinese characters in playlist" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123123
<bdmurray> Cool
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with vnc?  I think I found a bug, but not sure... seems the new vncviewer can't allow vnc servers that run with RDP version 3.3 to connect to a vncviewer -listen which is expecting version 3.8.  This is with Gutsy
<bdmurray> The summary of the original looks good / descriptive
<bdmurray> So other people should be able to find it in the future
<ubotu> New bug: #123122 in ubiquity (main) "Partition tool fails to launch (dup-of: 122645)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123122
<bdmurray> bur[n] er: How did you come to that conclusion?
<jerome_> is bug 78367 a motu matter ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78367 in mosml "extend mosml package to include optional libraries (patch included)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/78367
<Neolithium> bdmurray, can I get your opinion on a bug?  Bug 121796  seems like it is gimp that causes a problem with the nautilus right click menu, though I can't reproduce it or find anything like it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121796 in gimp "multiple non-working "Open With>Gimp" entries" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121796
<bur[n] er> bdmurray: because i ran "vncviewer -listen" and had someone with Windows XP and UltraVNC connect to me with a reverse vnc connection
<ScottK> jerome_: Yes.
<bdmurray> and that was in the logs or something?
<bur[n] er> and it said version 3.3 came in, but I never saw their screen... if I don't use the "copyrect" encoding, i get a screen, but it's soooooooo slow
<jerome_> ScottK : I can assign to MOTUs ?
<bur[n] er> this used to work with feisty's older vncviewer
<ScottK> jerome_: NO.
<ScottK> jerome_: Did you build and test the patch?
<bdmurray> bur[n] er: it could be a bug but thinking about it I'm not sure what the fix would be
<jerome_> ScottK : no, but i can if you want
<jerome_> although I'm not sure I know how to do that :)
<ScottK> jerome_: If you do that and you are convinced you have a good patch, you can subscribe (not assign) ubuntu-universe-sponsors to the bug.  It should be a debdiff.
<ScottK> jerome_: Ask for help in #ubuntu-motu.
<jerome_> ScottK : ok, and yes it's a debdiff
<ubotu> New bug: #123124 in totem (main) "totem does not block the screensaver" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123124
<ubotu> New bug: #123125 in ubiquity (main) "gksu or sudo missed in ubiquity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123125
<bur[n] er> bdmurray: I don't know that it's related to the different RFB versions or the copyrect
<bur[n] er> bdmurray: it works when I have someone run "x11vnc -connect myipaddress" but I can't help Windows users anymore :|
<shirish> oops, one thing guys, if an application takes control how do I kill it?
<bur[n] er> shirish: alt+f2, xkill, click the app
<bdmurray> bur[n] er: have them run Ubuntu instead?
<shirish> bur[n] er: thanx
<bur[n] er> bdmurray: that'd be the easy thing for sure, but unfortunately, these are business relations who are tied to windows for reason x or y
<bur[n] er> too bad too, I really liked the new gtk toolbars of the new vncviewer
<bdmurray> bur[n] er: I understand.  Submitting a bug sounds good - with as much information as possible and I'll be happy to take a quick peak at it.
<bur[n] er> bdmurray: thanks, I'm guessing it's an upstream issue... lp still the right place?
<bdmurray> bur[n] er: Ideally you would submit a bug in launchpad about the Ubuntu issue and then submit a bug to upstream and "link" the bug reports in Launchpad.
<bur[n] er> wow
<bdmurray> bug 41478 shows what a linked bug looks like
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41478 in easyubuntu "nothing done when clicking on OK" [High,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41478
<bdmurray> nope
<bdmurray> dyslexia strikes again
<bdmurray> bug 41748
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41748 in control-center "Incorrect taborder in gnome-about-me" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41748
<bur[n] er> no worries, I can figure it out... just tedious... but I would cry if it weren't fixed for Gutsy, so I'm off... thanks bdmurray
<bdmurray> bur[n] er: thank you and good luck
* bdmurray welcomes Neolithium to Ubuntu QA
<Neolithium> WOO HOO! Thanks bdmurray :)
<shirish> jerome_: you there?
<bdmurray> Thank you and remember that "With great power comes great responsibility." :)
<jerome_> shirish : yep
<jerome_> Neolithium : congrats
<Neolithium> now if I could only use this power to make my daughter take her nap, it'd be all good. LOL
<shirish> jerome_: while I do not the crash like in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xmoto/+bug/111425
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111425 in xmoto "x-moto can't  run" [Medium,Incomplete] 
<jerome_> shirish : ok thx
<shirish> jerome_: but I do get some kind of flickering thing going on
<ubotu> New bug: #123126 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.20 (main) "After kernel update to 2.6.20-16 on Acer Extensa 4014 I lost sound" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123126
<polopolo> is the status 'needs info' now 'incomplete' or 'in progress'?
<shirish> jerome_: and it takes kinda the whole thing, doing ALT+F2 doesn't bring the xkill thing, the only way to do that is run the game in windowed mode.
<shirish> guys isn't there some application with which I can take a screencast, anybody remember?
<jerome_> shirish : ok
<shirish> jerome_: I could get a screencast of it flickering if it can be helpful.
<polopolo>  is the status 'needs info' now 'incomplete' or 'in progress'?
<jerome_> shirish : no it's ok, it was just to know if it worked wthout crashing
<shirish> jerome_: I haven't progressed to the point of playing, there is considerable flickering so can't make even a profile. but it doesn't crash at startup if that's what you are asking.
<polopolo> And is a ubuntuQA member here to change the importance on bug #123127
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123127 in Ubuntu "Sync request pybridge 0.3.0-1 from Debian sid main" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123127
<jerome_> shirish : ok you can report a bug about flickering, do you run compiz ?
<shirish> jerome_: nope, no compiz
<jerome_> shirish : ok
<shirish> ubotu screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<ubotu> New bug: #123127 in pybridge (universe) "Sync request pybridge 0.3.0-1 from Debian sid main" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123127
<shirish> ubotu quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bdmurray> persia: hello?
<persia> bdmurray: Hello.
<bdmurray> persia: keescook, and me a little, got celestia updated and then I noticed bug 111081 which seems to be about celestia not having a translation for the .desktop file
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111081 in celestia "Celestia menu entry is in a bad place" [Wishlist,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111081
<persia> Odd.  I thought that Categories was language independent.
<ubotu> New bug: #123128 in Ubuntu "notification popups displayed partially outside screen" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123128
<bdmurray> persia: really? How would we find out for sure?
<persia> bdmurray: I'm rereading the spec now, and will check with a couple other locales in a bit.  I don't use es_ES, but I don't expect it's specific to that locale.
<bdmurray> But for en_US it is in Science
<ubotu> New bug: #123129 in Ubuntu "Inserting an SD card disabled my ipw2200 and the SD slot" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123129
<bdmurray> Or Education
<persia> bdmurray: Really?  I have it for Education (Science is not a Main Category).
<bdmurray> persia: Well kubuntu has it under Edutainment -> Science
<persia> bdmurray: Ah.  That makes sense.  I thought there was a bug about the "Edutainment" name, but I guess it was skipped in Kubuntu.
<persia> Right.  Bug 37921.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 37921 in gnome-app-install "Edutainment, you mispelled Education" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/37921
<persia> Anyway.  Off to check some more locales.  Be back in a bit.
<ubotu> New bug: #123130 in gkrellm (universe) "gkrellm crashing on a regular basis" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123130
<ubotu> New bug: #123131 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123131
<ubotu> New bug: #123132 in firefox (main) "Mouse arrow flicker while playing google video and hover footer index" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123132
<ubotu> New bug: #123133 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed on logon (dup-of: 122594)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123133
<persia> bdmurray: It shows under (translated equivalents of) Education for both ru_RU and ja_JP as well.
<persia> bdmurray: looking at the bug in a little more detail, I think this is fixed with 1.4.1-0ubuntu3 due to the Category updates.  Previously it probably only had "Science", handling of which was a little odd.
<bdmurray> persia: I'm clueless about translations.  Where do they exist?
* bdmurray feels lightbulb
<bdmurray> Each .desktop file is translated but the words in them?
<persia> bdmurray: For .desktop files, they are inline.  For the menus, I'm less sure.  Let me have a look.
<ubotu> New bug: #123135 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  xfce4-cellmodem-plugin" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123135
<bdmurray> I mean isn't.
<ubotu> New bug: #123136 in compiz (main) "login screen stays on desktop" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123136
<ubotu> New bug: #123137 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  xfce4-eyes-plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123137
<persia> bdmurray: "Categories" looks like English, but it's actually a list of reserved keywords, designed to be machine readable.  Name and Comment can be translated inline (take a look at some of the .desktop files for main in /usr/share/applications for an example).
<persia> bdmurray: More generally, it looks like translations are stored under /usr/share/locale-langpack
<ubotu> New bug: #123138 in Ubuntu "evolution losing connection w/exchange server" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123138
<ubotu> New bug: #123139 in base-files (main) "Add GPLv3 to /usr/share/common-licenses" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123139
<ubotu> New bug: #123140 in Ubuntu "Internal card reader does not work on Acer Extensa 4014" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123140
<persia> So, for example, I would expect the menu labels for Pacho under /usr//usr/share/locale-langpack/es/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-menus.mo
<bdmurray> okay
<ubotu> New bug: #123141 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  xfce4-timer-plugin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123141
<ubotu> New bug: #123142 in timer-applet (universe) "timer-applet crashed with GError in begin" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123142
<persia> bdmurray: Right.  Looking at the Feisty source, both GTK and KDE .desktops are shipped (no idea why).  KDE has no Categories, and GTK has "Astronomy;Science;Application;", which would show as "Other Applications" under feisty (against which the bug was reported).
<persia> So, Kees fixed the bug already :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123143 in Ubuntu "packagesearch : Segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123143
<ubotu> New bug: #123144 in tilp (universe) "Tilp segfaults and can't be run on Feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123144
<ubotu> New bug: #123145 in microcode.ctl (multiverse) "package microcode.ctl 1.17-1 failed to install: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 128" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123145
<ubotu> New bug: #123146 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123146
<ubotu> New bug: #123147 in upstart (main) "only boots to single user with lvm and certain hostnames" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123147
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-06-30
<ubotu> New bug: #123148 in wine (universe) "wine crashes with "stack smashing detected", assertion failed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123148
<ubotu> New bug: #123149 in nautilus (main) "CD Burn Popup for additional Disk Handled Badly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123149
<ubotu> New bug: #123150 in audacious (universe) "Audacious unable to play MP3 streams" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123150
<ubotu> New bug: #123152 in nautilus (main) "CD Burn Popup for additional Disk Handled Badly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123152
<ubotu> New bug: #123153 in nautilus (main) "renaming folders so that they are hidden disables  certain keyboard and mouse shortcuts" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123153
<ubotu> New bug: #123154 in evolution-exchange (main) "Complete inbox is downloaded for offline usage at every evolution startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123154
<bdmurray> howdy madmetal_spyros
<madmetal_spyros> hey bdmurray
<bdmurray> what's going on? you have a bug?
<madmetal_spyros> yeap with gutsy
<madmetal_spyros> i had a couple and i also submit them
<madmetal_spyros> but i am not so sure with this one
<madmetal_spyros> i got a compaq armada E500
<madmetal_spyros> and gutsy shows 3 batteries and two of them empty
<madmetal_spyros> so i always got a low battery message
<bdmurray> and it is up to date?
<madmetal_spyros> yeap
<madmetal_spyros> i found several bugs on launchpad about gutsy and power managment
<madmetal_spyros> but i dont know if i have to report it or its laptop's problem mainly as i cant find a similar one
<bdmurray> madmetal_spyros: it sounds very familiar.  so you don't get the full usage of the battery?  The system shuts down prematurely?
<madmetal_spyros> power manager shows 3 batteries one normal and two empty
<madmetal_spyros> so i got always a message about critical low battery but it doesnt shut down :)
<bdmurray> You have 3 physical batteries?
<madmetal_spyros> nop i have one :P
<madmetal_spyros> thats the bug , that power manager finds 3!
<bdmurray> madmetal_spyros: try a new user just to see if it is something with your profile maybe?
<madmetal_spyros> oke i will
<madmetal_spyros> also got a but with evince and greek pdf
<madmetal_spyros> but i think i need greek gutsy testers to confirm it
<madmetal_spyros> thanks bdmurray  ;)
<bdmurray> thank you for helping out.
<madmetal_spyros> i am trying to ;)
<bdmurray> there is lots to do. :)
<persia> madmetal_spyros: If the problem is just a display problem, attaching the PDF, a screenshot of what it looks like, and an (edited) screenshot of what it is supposed to look like might allow for verification by non-greek testers.
<madmetal_spyros> oke persia thanks , i will do all what suggested tomorrow and upload them on launchpad
<persia> madmetal_spyros: Thanks.  Not everyone can read greek, but many people can see differences in characters :)
<madmetal_spyros> yeap
<madmetal_spyros> well too few people can read greek :P
<ubotu> New bug: #123157 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  Python Reverend module" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123157
<ubotu> New bug: #123159 in kdebase (main) "6 (SIGABRT) Konqueror crashed after trying to open an MS Powerpoint file" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123159
<ubotu> New bug: #123160 in hwdb-client (main) "hwdb-gui crashed with UnboundLocalError in get_xorgdata()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123160
<ubotu> New bug: #123161 in ssh-askpass (universe) "add console version of ssh-askpass" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123161
<ubotu> New bug: #123162 in gnome-panel (main) "need alternate mechanism to remove panel applets" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123162
<ubotu> New bug: #123163 in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra (universe) "Missing libcubereflex.so" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123163
<ubotu> New bug: #123165 in epiphany-browser (main) "epiphany crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123165
<ubotu> New bug: #123166 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManager crashed with signal 5" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123166
<ubotu> New bug: #123167 in Ubuntu "Neither ehci nor ohci can communicate with newer Corsair Voyager 16GB memory sticks" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123167
<ubotu> New bug: #123164 in libbonobo (main) "bonobo-activation-server crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 120928)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123164
<ubotu> New bug: #123168 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123168
<ubotu> New bug: #123169 in nbd (main) "nbd-server crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123169
<ubotu> New bug: #123171 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123171
<chem`> hi, uhh... I have some platform-specific bug hunting questions.  I am new to ubuntu, and thought this may be better than mailing the bugsquad mailing list.  any experienced bugsquad people awake?
<chem`> experienced = semi-authoritative, ideally, I guess
<ubotu> New bug: #123172 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "regression wireless dead when return from suspend after recent update to kernel restricted modules" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123172
<`eboyjr14> `eboyjr14: What's this channel about?
<ubotu> New bug: #123173 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "on volume control with onboard Intel HD Audio Controller" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123173
<ubotu> New bug: #123174 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123174
<ubotu> New bug: #123175 in libccc (universe) "libccc is a bit out of date and missing the python bindings" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123175
<ubotu> New bug: #123176 in gnome-panel (main) "gnome-panel crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_mutex_lock()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123176
<ubotu> New bug: #123178 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "FTBFS: hppa [patch] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123178
<ubotu> New bug: #123181 in xsp (universe) "should be disableable in /etc/defaults" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123181
<ubotu> New bug: #123182 in monodevelop (universe) "should build-dep on mono-xsp2-base" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123182
<ubotu> New bug: #123183 in openoffice.org (main) "The text procesor fails when I try to paste a big text" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123183
<ubotu> New bug: #123184 in console-data (universe) "Add colemak layout [PATCH] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123184
<ubotu> New bug: #123185 in qemu (universe) "qemu: doesn't want to start XP" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123185
<ubotu> New bug: #123186 in celestia (universe) "[gutsy]  Celestia in Gnome (celestia-glut) provides no menu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123186
<ubotu> New bug: #123187 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with UnboundLocalError in load_lrmc_disabled()" (dup-of: 122359)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123187
<ubotu> New bug: #123188 in wpasupplicant (main) "wpasupplicant gusty can't connect" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123188
<ubotu> New bug: #123155 in thttpd (universe) "bug in /etc/init.d/thttpd script" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123155
<ubotu> New bug: #123190 in ftpmirror (universe) "ftpmirror: JP -> EN translation needed for original files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123190
<ubotu> New bug: #123191 in gthumb (main) "Croping image doesn't work in Gthumb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123191
<Myrtti> VNC server supports protocol version 3.8 (viewer 3.3)
<Myrtti> how can I have viewer in feisty that isn't compatible with server edgy?
<Myrtti> this can't be
<ubotu> New bug: #123193 in exaile (universe) "exaile.py crashed with ValueError in done_fetching()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123193
<polopolo> Hello all, if I want to make a backtrace with GDB, where must I find the log?
<persia> polopolo: Could you rephrase?  I think your answer is on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash, but I'm not sure.
<persia> polopolo: You may also be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<polopolo> I searched there and it says
<polopolo> Attach the complete output from GDB, contained in gdb-<program>.txt, in your bug report.
<polopolo> But where is it then?
<persia> polopolo: Ah.  When you run gdb, it prints the stacktrace to the screen.  You want that.
<polopolo> Hobbsee, hello, you said yesterday that universe not be translated by ubuntu. right?
<persia> polopolo: Alternately, you can configure logging as described at the very bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace, and use that file.
<Hobbsee> polopolo: i believe that's the case, yes.  you should check on #launchpad though
<persia> polopolo: Hobbsee: I can confirm that universe is not translated by the language packs, but there are a number of Ubuntu-submitted translations and translation suggestions in the archive (best to also send the patch to Debian).
<polopolo> I don't belive
<polopolo> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu#head-f3515f500c9344cd9c3977017e074d4eab4ded82
<polopolo> huh?
<Hobbsee> polopolo: not quite sure what we actually do with those translations though
* Hobbsee speaks english, so hasnt really needed to look into it
<persia> polopolo: If the affected Kubuntu package is in main, it gets added as part of the language packs.  If it's not in main, it gets translated (or not) within the package directly (to the best of my knowledge).
<polopolo> hmmm
<polopolo> ok, next q, when is it needed to upstream a bug
<Hobbsee> when i'ts not a packaging error, pretty much
<polopolo> So you mean, when it's also on another distro, I can send it to upstream
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> usually the upstream knows the code better than we do
<Hobbsee> for their particular app
<Hobbsee> so it makes sense for them to fix it, not us
<Hobbsee> and if we happen to be involved in upstream as well, or be the upstream, then we get the bugs there anyway.
* persia notes that most upstreams appeciate distro patches to fix the bug when it is reported
<Hobbsee> oh true that
<polopolo> and a package bug to debian report?
<persia> polopolo: It's good to send bugs to Debian whenever 1) the bug also is true for the Debian package, and 2) the Ubuntu bug has some useful information towards a solution (Debian doesn't want lots of bugs with no information).
<polopolo> BRB, gonna eat
<ubotu> New bug: #123194 in Ubuntu "'E:The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123194
<ubotu> New bug: #123195 in laptop-mode (main) "laptop-mode and AC97 powersaving" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123195
<ubotu> New bug: #119106 in medibuntu "Add support for Monkey's audio (dup-of: 119412)" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119106
<ubotu> New bug: #123197 in tomboy (main) "Tomboy.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear() (dup-of: 122520)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123197
<RainCT> bdmurray: ping
<Hobbsee> RainCT: he might be asleep.  and it's the weekend.
<RainCT> ok, just want to ask him about a bug he has assigned to himself when he comes arround
<ubotu> New bug: #123198 in thunderbird (main) "Include tango/human theme (like firefox)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123198
<ubotu> New bug: #123199 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with OSError in remove_torrent()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123199
<Gasten> Hey. Can anyone take a look at Bug #122988. Would it be sufficent to shut down x with ctrl+alt+bckspce, and then start it up under valgrind?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122988 in notification-daemon "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122637)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122988
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122637 in notification-daemon "notification-daemon crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122637
<ubotu> New bug: #123201 in firefox (main) "Using Microsoft track ball" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123201
<ubotu> New bug: #123202 in keyjnote (universe) "GPL Ghostscript SVN PRE-RELEASE 8.60: Unrecoverable error, exit code 1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123202
<ubotu> New bug: #123200 in apt (main) "/usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123200
<ubotu> New bug: #123203 in Ubuntu "keyboard random failure amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123203
<ubotu> New bug: #123206 in tracker (universe) "tracker-thumbnailer crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123206
<ubotu> New bug: #123205 in compiz (main) "Wrongly placed maximized window with cloned display" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123205
<ubotu> New bug: #123207 in gnome-control-center (main) "gnome-appearance-properties crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123207
<ubotu> New bug: #123208 in xerces-j (universe) "please sync xerces-j 1.4.4-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123208
<ubotu> New bug: #123210 in totem (main) "No sound on trial run via cd-rom" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123210
<ubotu> New bug: #123209 in network-manager (main) "network-manager 0.6.5 often doesn't reconnect after resume" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123209
<ubotu> New bug: #123211 in libstruts1.2-java (universe) "please sync libstruts1.2-java 1.2.9-3 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123211
<ubotu> New bug: #123212 in autogen (main) "shared lib has wrong version in libopt25 package " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123212
<ubotu> New bug: #123213 in update-manager (main) "Upgrade fom Ubuntu 6.10 to 7.4 via Internet" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123213
<ubotu> New bug: #123214 in exaile (universe) "Merge exaile 0.2.10+debian-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123214
<ubotu> New bug: #123216 in apport (main) "Apport does not pass correctly the url to Firefox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123216
<ubotu> New bug: #123217 in mlmmj (universe) "Merge mlmmj 1.2.14-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123217
<ubotu> New bug: #123218 in Ubuntu "[GUTSY]  no support for zyxel g-100 wireless card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123218
<ubotu> New bug: #123215 in gthumb (main) "crashes when trying to print" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123215
<ubotu> New bug: #123219 in rdflib (universe) "Sync rdflib 2.4.0-4 from Debian unstable (Main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123219
<ubotu> New bug: #123220 in gnome-app-install (main) "gnome-app-install crashed with TypeError in show_description() (dup-of: 122914)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123220
<ubotu> New bug: #123221 in Ubuntu "Gutsy will not create swap partition" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123221
<ubotu> New bug: #123222 in Ubuntu "[GUTSY]  GUI fails when running in virtualbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123222
<ubotu> New bug: #123223 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "page_mapcount(page) went negative" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123223
<ubotu> New bug: #123224 in Ubuntu "Bootup Kernel Panic with PCMCIA orinco Wifi card" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123224
<ubotu> New bug: #123225 in flac (main) "FLAC version (1.1.2) in 7.04 is very outdated" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123225
<ubotu> New bug: #123226 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 122858)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123226
<ubotu> New bug: #123228 in mozilla-thunderbird (main) "Junk filter deletes mails which are not junk" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123228
<ubotu> New bug: #123229 in evince (main) "evince crashed with SIGSEGV in poppler_attachment_save_to_callback()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123229
<ubotu> New bug: #123230 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 (main) "kernel panic when doing large transfer with ndiswrapper" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123230
<ubotu> New bug: #123232 in evolution-data-server (main) "evolution-data-server-1.12 crashed with signal 5 in g_logv() (dup-of: 123231)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123232
<ubotu> New bug: #123233 in evolution (main) "evolution-alarm-notify crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123233
<ubotu> New bug: #123235 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "e1000 broken after suspend" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123235
<ubotu> New bug: #123234 in Ubuntu "Feisty Kernel Crash, suspect APIC problem --CAPS LOCK flashing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123234
<ubotu> New bug: #123236 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123236
<ubotu> New bug: #123240 in gtk+2.0 (main) "Refusing to initialize GTK+" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123240
<ubotu> New bug: #123237 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strchr()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123237
<ubotu> New bug: #123238 in aptitude (main) "aptitude crashed with SIGSEGV in pkgSrcRecords::Find()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123238
<ubotu> New bug: #123239 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice.org AutoCorrect is wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123239
<ubotu> New bug: #123241 in beagle (main) "Search.exe crashed with SIGSEGV in g_datalist_clear()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123241
<ubotu> New bug: #123242 in wxwidgets2.8 (universe) "Enable libwxmsw (with unicode and amd64)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123242
<ubotu> New bug: #123243 in Ubuntu "BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0 (and other bugs) while browsing on the net" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123243
<ubotu> New bug: #123244 in gnome-utils (main) "gfloppy not available - seems not to be installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123244
<ubotu> New bug: #123245 in Ubuntu "Instable GNOME applications" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123245
<jerome_> hello
<jerome_> I'm wondering if bug 123173 is really a kernel bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123173 in linux-source-2.6.20 "on volume control with onboard Intel HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123173
<jerome_> could someone help me on this ?
<ubotu> New bug: #123246 in nautilus (main) "Cannot install Master Cook software" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123246
<jerome_> nonbody?
<jerome_> *nobody
<JenFraggle> sorry, don't know enough to help
<ubotu> New bug: #123247 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123247
<ubotu> New bug: #123248 in xorg (main) "[Gutsy]  (WW) couldn't open module wfb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123248
<ubotu> New bug: #123249 in tetex-bin (main) "[gutsy]  symbol lookup error: pdflatex: undefined symbol: _ZN12GlobalParamsC1EPc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123249
<ubotu> New bug: #123250 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123250
<ubotu> New bug: #123251 in Ubuntu "K3b field not functional" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123251
<ubotu> New bug: #123252 in kdebase (main) "kded crashed 11 (SIGSEGV)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123252
<ubotu> New bug: #123256 in file (main) "kdelock crashes on login" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123256
* Neolithium waves to jerome_
<jerome_> hello
<coNP> hey Neolithium
<coNP> hey jerome_
<Neolithium> Heya coNP :)
<jerome_> hello coNP
<ubotu> New bug: #123257 in gnome-art (universe) "Crashes when downloading (dup-of: 108834)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123257
<jerome_> anyone knows if bug 123173 is really a kernel bug ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123173 in linux-source-2.6.20 "on volume control with onboard Intel HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123173
<Neolithium> Doesn't seem familiar to me
* Neolithium won't be triaging today though until after his new computer gets here and is all set up.
<shirish> asac: you here buddy?
<ubotu> New bug: #123262 in qtparted (main) "tiny German translation errors" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123262
<ubotu> New bug: #123263 in Ubuntu "tribe-2 has severe problems due to screen effects enabled by default" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123263
<ubotu> New bug: #123264 in gnome-terminal (main) "Using mc and pressing TAB the terminal slowly runs out" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123264
<ubotu> New bug: #123265 in lanmap (universe) "lanmap svg output does not find the shapefiles" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123265
<ubotu> New bug: #123266 in Ubuntu "[gutsy]  AGP not available, amd64_agp, drm" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123266
<ubotu> New bug: #123267 in Ubuntu "Warning on update manager" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123267
<ubotu> New bug: #123268 in Ubuntu "svn-workbench with Segmentation Fault" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123268
<ubotu> New bug: #123270 in casper (main) "LiveCD won't boot from SATA DVD-Drive" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123270
<ubotu> New bug: #123271 in gnome-panel (main) "The system monitor applet get reduced" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123271
<ubotu> New bug: #123272 in evolution (main) "evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in strlen()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123272
<ubotu> New bug: #123273 in Ubuntu "kded often crashes on launch" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123273
<ubotu> New bug: #123274 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with IndexError in _Read()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123274
<ubotu> New bug: #123275 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  GanttProject" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123275
<ubotu> New bug: #123276 in quodlibet (universe) "quodlibet.py crashed with SIGSEGV in PyThreadState_New()"" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123276
<ubotu> New bug: #123277 in Ubuntu "Something closed unexpectedly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123277
<ubotu> New bug: #123279 in eog (main) "while saving my .jpg files have tween-brothers - I have them also with .JPG extension  " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123279
<ubotu> New bug: #123280 in ubuntulooks (main) "Window bar color is always brown if ubuntulooks gtk engine installed" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123280
<ubotu> New bug: #123281 in gimp (main) "gimp won't start in gusty tribe 2 amd64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123281
<ScottK> Anyone here running Gutsy interested in doing some exaile bug triaging?
<ScottK> A new exaile was uploaded today (0.2.10) and just finished building.
<ScottK> Exaile has a bunch of bugs that need to be checked if they still happen with the new version.
<stgraber> ScottK: Just installed it, tell me what you want to be tested
<ScottK> stgraber: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exaile/+bugs - pick your favorites until you get bored.
<stgraber> argh, this thing is far from stable, it already crashed twice :)
<ScottK> stgraber: From that list, I suspect there are a couple there that you can confirm are still a problem then.
<stgraber> bug 92822 still happen at least
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 92822 in exaile "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with AttributeError in get_bitrate()" [Medium,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92822
<stgraber> oh, maybe I don't have the latest version, checking
<stgraber> ok, said nothing, it didn't reach the amd64 repo yet it seems
<ScottK> stgraber: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/amd64/exaile/0.2.10+debian-1ubuntu1
<stgraber> thanks
<stgraber> ok, checking again
<stgraber> ScottK: Hmm, I'm not that sure about what we are supposed to do with bugs reported for Feisty and fixed in Gutsy, put fix released anyway ? (even if not fix released for Feisty)
<ubotu> New bug: #123282 in evolution (main) "LDAP fails. Says it can't find the server, but the server is there and spelled correctly. Works in Windows. Problem is probably with the authentifiaction." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123282
<ScottK> Yes.  Fix Released.  Then if someone wants to try and do a Feisty update, a specific task for Feisty gets added.
<stgraber> ok
<stgraber> users should definitely put some information about what they did before clicking the submit button, I can only try to reproduce some based on the apport bug information ...
<ubotu> New bug: #123283 in Ubuntu "Black screen but everything still work" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123283
<ubotu> New bug: #123284 in deluge-torrent (universe) "deluge crashed with DelugeError in create_torrent()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123284
<ScottK> stgraber: Those you can set to incomplete and ask the reporter for more information (or to try and reproduce it with the new version if they are in Gutsy).
<ScottK> stgraber: Thanks again for taking this on.
* ScottK saw two marked fix released so far.  That's good.
<stgraber> ScottK: yes, I'm doing so with some of them, especially those that were filed with Herd-x of Feisty
<ubotu> New bug: #123285 in xscreensaver (main) "distort crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123285
<ScottK> Great.
<stgraber> asking to be at least re-tested against current Feisty and possibly against Gutsy (if test computer)
<ScottK> OK.  Saw a 3rd fix released.  That's good.  Keep it up.
<stgraber> 4th
<ScottK> Cool.
<jerome_> could someone tell me if bug 123173 is really a kernel issue ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123173 in linux-source-2.6.20 "on volume control with onboard Intel HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123173
<ScottK> jerome_: You are in luck.  tsmithe, who just showed up knows a lot about sound.
<ScottK> tsmithe: ^^^
<tsmithe> "a lot" is rather the exaggeration
<ScottK> tsmithe: Compared to what I know it's not.
<tsmithe> but i'll take a look, and after gutsy, i'm going to be learning a lot
<jerome_> ScottK : well I will love him then :)
<tsmithe> crimsun deserves the break :p
<tsmithe> jerome_, and yes. it is a kernel issue (tentatively)
<ScottK> crimsun is taking a break...
<jerome_> tsmithe : ok thx
<tsmithe> it's a kernel issue, because the alsa drivers (and hence the relation to the userspace) is kept in the kernel tree, and the modules are built at kernel build time
<tsmithe> it is possible to use a different version outside the tree, just as with any module
<tsmithe> as long as it is built with the correct kernel version
<jerome_> thx for the explanation
<tsmithe> no problem :)
<tsmithe> i always ask for an explanation myself, so i like to think sometimes i'm able to give a vague explanation
<ubotu> New bug: #123287 in vlc (universe) "vlc errors out on mpg file with spaces" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123287
<ScottK> tsmithe: Does the bug have all the necessary information?
<tsmithe> yep
<ScottK> OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #123288 in gnome-applets (main) "mixer_applet2 crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_widget_get_toplevel() (dup-of: 122594)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123288
* ScottK sets jerome_'s bug to Triaged.
* jerome_ thanks ScottK
<ScottK> NP
* ScottK enjoys the continuing stream of exailed "Fix Released" bug mails he's seeing.
<ubotu> New bug: #123289 in gpsdrive (universe) "gpsdrive crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123289
<stgraber> ScottK: shall I mark bug 88333 fix released, it says "come randomly while listening", I tried moving from a radio to another even with double-click, between shoutcast ones and classical ones, ... and that for ~20 minutes without any kind of crash ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88333 in exaile "[apport]  exaile.py crashed with TypeError in update_rating()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/88333
* ScottK looks in preparation for grabbing an answer from the usual place.
<ScottK> stgraber: I think if you "load another internet radio station on double click" as mentioned in the last comment and it didn't crash, you can mark fix released.
<stgraber> closed++
<ubotu> New bug: #123290 in gaim (main) "gaim close when I send a message on offline people" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123290
<ubotu> New bug: #123291 in vlc (universe) "If trying to open file, it tries to open other files with same name but a txt extension" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123291
<stgraber> ScottK: isn't bug 123214 fix released ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123214 in exaile "Merge exaile 0.2.10+debian-1 from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123214
<stgraber> well, if it finally reached archive
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> The package built, so it should be fix released.
<stgraber> ok, it does -> fix released
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> Normally the person that did the merge handles that, but there's no harm in you getting it out of the way for them.
<stgraber> bug 85798 looks weird, it's not exaile that crashed but python itself, I don't really see why it's linked to exaile ...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 85798 in python-defaults "[apport]  python crashed with SIGSEGV in gtk_tree_view_remove_column()" [Medium,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85798
<ubotu> New bug: #123292 in restricted-manager (main) "info regarding firmware for DWL-650 Rev. P1" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123292
<ubotu> New bug: #123293 in iptables (main) "Support for netfilter-log (libipt_nflog.so)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123293
<stgraber> ScottK: ok, enough bug tracking for tonight, let's move to PHP and the isotesting tracker :)
* ScottK runs far away from PHP.
<stgraber> :)
<ScottK> stgraber: Thanks for working on it.
<stgraber> ScottK: np
<ScottK> bdmurray: Would you add re-triaigng exaile bugs with the new version to (maybe the next) hug day agenda?  Based on what stgraber just did it looks like the new release cleaned stuff up a lot and we ought to clear out the bugs.
<jerome_> could someone have a look at bug 123127 for me please ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123127 in pybridge "Sync request pybridge 0.3.0-1 from Debian sid main" [Wishlist,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123127
<jerome_> i'm not very familiar with sync request
<jerome_> s
<jerome_> this one looks incomplete for me
<jerome_> but i'm not sure
<Admiral_Chicago> looking...
<jerome_> Admiral_Chicago : thank you very much
<Admiral_Chicago> jerome_: what is the ubuntu version and the debian version
<ScottK> jerome_: For sync requests I would suggest letting the sponsors handle those.
<jerome_> Admiral_Chicago : I'm oly the triager I've no idea
<jerome_> ScottK : ok, just wanted to ease their task
<ScottK> SUre.
<ScottK> jerome_: I just ack'ed it, so you can move on.
<jerome_> ScottK : thx!
<jerome_> btw thx for the review on revu the other day
<ubotu> New bug: #123295 in Ubuntu "kubuntu in dutch is impossible" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123295
<frenkel> this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rt2x00/+bug/119612 has been reported quite a while ago, and the importance isn't even set yet
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119612 in rt2x00 "rt2500 wireless card doesn't work" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<frenkel> it's a pretty important bug
<frenkel> who should I contact about it?
<ScottK> frenkel: I'll have a look.
<frenkel> thanks a lot :)
<ScottK> frenkel: Have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies and provide the requested information.
<ubotu> New bug: #123294 in gnome-desktop (main) "Render of letter bad - Gnome  Ubuntu Gutsy Alfa 2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123294
<ubotu> New bug: #123296 in compiz (main) "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in exit()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123296
<ubotu> New bug: #123297 in Ubuntu "Cannot install Gutsy Gibbon. Partitonprogram dies" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123297
<frenkel> ScottK: that doesn't matter, they just need to include the rt2500pci module
<frenkel> they forgot it I think
<ScottK> frenkel: If I subscribe them now, they'll bounce the bug as incomplete.  You want them to work on the bug, provide the information they ask for.
<frenkel> ok, i'm going to write this down and reboot with the livecd than
<frenkel> back in half an hour
<ScottK> OK.
<ubotu> New bug: #123299 in bitpim (universe) "bp.py crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123299
<ubotu> New bug: #123300 in xscreensaver (main) "xrayswarm crashed with SIGSEGV in XDrawLine()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123300
<ubotu> New bug: #123301 in ubiquity (main) "ubiquity crashed with DebconfError in command()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123301
<frenkel> ScottK: I just attached all files
* ScottK looks
<frenkel> most important file for them is probably lspci
<Kmos> ScottK: bug 123208
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123208 in xerces-j "please sync xerces-j 1.4.4-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123208
<ScottK> frenkel: Passed on to the kernel team.
<frenkel> thanks a lot
<ScottK> Kmos: Need debian/changelog for the new Debian release in the request.
<frenkel> hope it gets solved
<Kmos> ScottK: done
* ScottK looks again.
<Kmos> ScottK: not updates since 2002
<ScottK> Kmos: Are you SURE?  It's not mentioned in changelog.
<Kmos> so this is 2007 update
<Kmos> ScottK: what do you mean.. it only need the latest entry in the changelog or all changelog ?
<ScottK> All the changelogs since that last Ubuntu update.
<Kmos> ah ok =)
<Kmos> ScottK: bug 123139
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123139 in base-files "Add GPLv3 to /usr/share/common-licenses" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123139
<Kmos> another one
<Kmos> it has a debdiff
<ScottK> Kmos: That one's in Main, so I can't upload it anyway.
<Kmos> :(
<Kmos> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xerces-j
<Kmos> it's on universe here
<Kmos> ah.. base-files
<Kmos> ScottK: latest ubuntu version of xerces-j is 1.4.4-3ubuntu1
<ScottK> Kmos: I need to run, so I don't have time to investigate xerces-j.  Since the debian/changelog doesn't mention any changes related to dash/ash, I think it needs more detail on what was changed for that.  Once you have that, subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.
<Kmos> so the entry of changelog i attached is correct
<ScottK> Right, so the changelog snipped you attached is correct.
<Kmos> ScottK: ok, thx
<Kmos> the sync was reported by persia
<ScottK> I just don't see anything in it to support your assertion that the Ubuntu change was incorporated in Debian.
<Kmos> :)
<ScottK> No, not persia.
<Kmos> "Please sync xerces-j from Debian unstable (main). The Ubuntu change (use dash in place of ash) is now integrated in the Debian package."
<Kmos> lionel
<ScottK> Right.
<Kmos> so it's fine to sync
<ScottK> Is that really true though?
<ScottK> That's the question.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Kmos> yeah
<Kmos> cya
<Kmos> i need to check -4 changelog that's not available yet
<Kmos> Changes:
<Kmos>  xerces-j (1.4.4-4) unstable; urgency=low
<Kmos>  .
<Kmos>    * Build-Depends on dash instead of ash and use it.
<Kmos> :)
<ubotu> New bug: #123302 in linux-source-2.6.22 (main) "kvm: doesn't boot Tribe-2" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123302
<ubotu> New bug: #123303 in multisync (universe) "Multisync can't find Sony Ericsson W850i via cable." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123303
<ScottK> Kmos: Acked.
<Kmos> ScottK: thx
<ScottK> It made a lot more sense once the correct changelog entry was in there.
<Kmos> yep
<Kmos> ScottK: can I mark a bug as duplicate if it depends from a sync release ?
<Kmos> duplicate of the bug number of sync
<ScottK> Kmos: No.
<ubotu> New bug: #123304 in groff (main) "troff crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123304
<Kmos> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #123305 in gambas (universe) "Please sync gambas (1.0.18-1) from debian unstable" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123305
<Kmos> is about this one.. gambas
<ScottK> Dupes don't show up in searches, so if someone else has the problem, they won't find it.
<Kmos> bug 46273
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46273 in gambas "Gambas crashes at startup" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46273
* ScottK looks
<ScottK> Kmos: Currently we have 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1.  New release is 1.0.18-1.  Need an explicit statement of the Ubuntu unique changes and that they've been addressed in the new debian release.
<ScottK> Kmos: Also, I don't really think building the package only for i386 is a "Fix" for crashes on amd64....
<ubotu> New bug: #123306 in gnome-terminal (main) "gnome-terminal and others crash due to g_thread_init() not being called" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123306
<Kmos> ScottK: the idea of i386 came from upstream
<Kmos> maybe they'll fix it later
<Kmos> for 64 bit
<ScottK> Understand.  I think the right response for the other bug is wontfix (upstream doesn't support 64bit).
<Kmos> ScottK: ok, i'll do it
<Kmos> done
<Kmos> carthik is fixing stats
<Kmos> http://people.ubuntu-in.org/~carthik/bugstats/
<Kmos> he answered my mail
<ScottK> Gotta run once again.
<ubotu> New bug: #123307 in openoffice.org (main) "OpenOffice fails to open odbc table with compound primary key" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123307
<ubotu> New bug: #123308 in muine (universe) "Muine sometimes hangs on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123308
<ubotu> New bug: #123309 in Ubuntu "keyboard dead on proliant ML115 while installing adm64" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123309
<ubotu> New bug: #123310 in atlas-cpp (universe) "Please merge atlas-cpp 0.6.0-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123310
<ubotu> New bug: #123311 in thunderbird (main) "thunderbird-bin crashed with signal 5 in g_logv()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123311
#ubuntu-bugs 2007-07-01
<ubotu> New bug: #123313 in gnome-volume-manager (main) "support for the windows autorun mecanism - patch included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123313
<rbs-tito> I know this isn't the right channel, but does anyone think it would be cool if videos previewed the same way as audio in nautilus. Like when you hover the cursor over them the thumbnail starts playing?
<ubotu> New bug: #123314 in linux-source-2.6.20 (main) "System crash in feisty" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123314
<ubotu> New bug: #123315 in ruby1.8 (main) "Feisty has Ruby 1.8.5.  1.8.6 is the latest." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123315
<ubotu> New bug: #123316 in update-manager (main) "terminal output garbled in certain locales" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123316
<ubotu> New bug: #123318 in gimp (main) "gimp crashes after opening new image" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123318
<ubotu> New bug: #123319 in ebtables (universe) "Please sync ebtables (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123319
<ubotu> New bug: #123321 in update-manager (main) "Edgy to Feisty upgrade reports erroneous "Not enough free disk space" message" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123321
<ubotu> New bug: #123322 in Ubuntu "Suspend and hibernation don't work." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123322
<ubotu> New bug: #123324 in openoffice.org2 (main) "Remove rows when using Autocomplete crashes OpenOffice Calc" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123324
<ubotu> New bug: #123325 in agg (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync agg (2.5-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123325
<ubotu> New bug: #123327 in crm114 (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync crm114 (20070320-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123327
<ubotu> New bug: #123329 in dokuwiki (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync dokuwiki (0.0.20070626-1) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123329
<ubotu> New bug: #123330 in neko (universe) "[Sync request]  Sync neko (1.5.3-6) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123330
<ubotu> New bug: #123332 in network-manager (main) "NetworkManagerDispatcher uses 100% CPU on startup" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123332
<ubotu> New bug: #123333 in Ubuntu "Gutsy Tribe 2 multiple false shutdown on ThinkPad R31" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123333
<ubotu> New bug: #123334 in ubiquity (main) ""ubiquity" crashed during Ubuntu installation - account and password creation" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123334
<ubotu> New bug: #123335 in openoffice.org (main) "spreadsheet crashes when deleting rows" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123335
<ubotu> New bug: #123336 in inkscape (main) "inkscape crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123336
<ubotu> New bug: #123337 in compizconfig-python (universe) "Dependency problems" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123337
<ubotu> New bug: #123338 in compizconfig-settings-manager (universe) "ccsm crashed with AttributeError in Activated()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123338
<ubotu> New bug: #123340 in pidgin (main) "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123340
<ubotu> New bug: #123342 in restricted-manager (main) "restricted-manager crashed with OSError in _execute_child()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123342
<ubotu> New bug: #123343 in adept (main) "database locked-adept manager 7.04 and older" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123343
<ubotu> New bug: #123344 in kaffeine (main) "xine video playback gets out of sync when playing back from sshfs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123344
<polopolo> Hello all, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash , step 3, must I install yelp-dbgsym, or the package with the bug (like gimp-dbgsym)?
<polopolo> Nobody has the answer?
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubotu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<polopolo> ah, did now that it excist
<polopolo> But I have the answer
<Hobbsee> polopolo: not sure what your questoin is, tbh
<jsgotangco> hey zakame
<ubotu> New bug: #123345 in firefox (main) "firefox-bin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123345
<ubotu> New bug: #123346 in Ubuntu "tyan tiger s3870 motherboard - No RAID Drivers for 64 bit" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123346
<ubotu> New bug: #123347 in nautilus (main) "Moving stretched icon from desktop to folder - unable to resize" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123347
<ubotu> New bug: #123349 in stk (universe) "alsa problem: cannot open device" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123349
<ubotu> New bug: #123426 in ndiswrapper (main) "systematic freeze when closing multiple connections (i.e. close azureus)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123426
<ubotu> New bug: #123430 in glchess (universe) "glchess crashes at the end of a party, or when closing it." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123430
<ubotu> New bug: #123431 in sound-juicer (main) "Shifted replay of audio tracks from hybrid CD" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123431
<ubotu> New bug: #123432 in Ubuntu "Aegis and ClamAV installation requires loading Ubuntu 6.06 CD." [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123432
<ubotu> New bug: #123433 in fretsonfire (universe) "FretsOnFire.py crashed with error in open()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123433
<ubotu> New bug: #123434 in libxml-commons-resolver1.1-java (main) "sync request" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123434
<ubotu> New bug: #123435 in xdg-user-dirs (main) "xdg-user-dirs translations not included" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123435
<ubotu> New bug: #123436 in Ubuntu "when rebooting pc won't boot into ubuntu" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123436
<ubotu> New bug: #123437 in blender (universe) "blender crashes everytime i open it" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123437
<ubotu> New bug: #123438 in gnome-panel (main) "unexpected applications closure" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123438
<ubotu> New bug: #123439 in nautilus (main) "can't remove files" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123439
<ubotu> New bug: #123440 in apport (main) "apport bad gateway error" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123440
<ubotu> New bug: #123441 in sane-frontends (universe) "Scanner CanoScan 8600F not detected" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123441
<ubotu> New bug: #123442 in gnome-panel (main) "Cambiar entre reas de trabajo no funciona" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123442
<ubotu> New bug: #123443 in amarok (main) "Amarok crashes while left unattended for some time (podcast retrieval problem?)" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123443
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-23
<snadge> #200337
<snadge> aka ubuntu hardy cant burn dvds ;)
<snadge> normally pretty tolerant of bugs.. except this ones long standing, unresolved, and has cost me money in the form of coasters
<techno_freak> bug #200337
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 200337 in nautilus-cd-burner "CD/DVD burning problem in hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200337
<snadge> the only remotely useful advise in the whole thread.. is that downgrading to gutsy works fine.. also an interesting suggestion to try the use_generic_ide option
<snadge> which one person reported didnt work for them either.. i personally havn't tried it (doesnt seem like much of a fix), and got an I/O error about 25% way through burn myself
<snadge> i want to help resolve this issue, but i obviously dont want to waste blank dvds
<sbeattie> snadge: are you able to successfully burn dvds from other tools?
<sbeattie> e.g. k3b?
<snadge> i dont know, have been reluctant to try it sine the problem (from the bugreport) seems to affect all burning programs
<snadge> sine/since
<snadge> i suppose i could try doing a "pretend" burn
<snadge> installing k3b now
<snadge> this bug probably should've got more focus
<snadge> so far k3b test burn is taking forever
<snadge> @ approx 3x (was set to auto)
<snadge> looks like its having trouble keeping the buffer full
<bliZZardz> Hi, can someone correct me w.r.t Bug #242275 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242275 in pidgin "problem with any contacts..." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242275
<bliZZardz> ﻿/join #ubuntu-bugs-message
<LimCore> how to tell damn dpkg to not idiotically cut columns when displaying dpkg -l ?
<james_w> LimCore: dpkg -l | cat
<james_w> or COLUMNS=largenumber dpkg -l
<LimCore> thanks
<LimCore> is this a known bug?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/242322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242322 in firefox "invalid rendering of pages - wrong size of some links" [Undecided,New]
<james_w> not sure, you may want to ask -mozillateam
<bliZZardz> hi - would be this the right forum to ask for some help w.r.t a bug. I can see the fix(or the lack of it). need some help in structuring it
<bliZZardz> w.r.t Bug #189515 - i see that this is present in the gcalcli code. But it looks like more of an enhancement than a bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189515 in gcalcli "No international times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189515
<bdmurray> bliZZardz: Okay
<bliZZardz> bdmurray : any comments?
<bdmurray> What do you mean by you can see the fix?
<bliZZardz> it is present in the code as a comment - line 993 : "elif (opt == "--mon"): Usage() #calMonday = True # not ready yet...)"
<bliZZardz> the usage of 'calMonday' across the script denotes that the author are planning to introduce it - hence it doesnt look like a 'bug'
<bliZZardz> [http://code.google.com/p/gcalcli/source/browse/trunk/gcalcli]
<bdmurray> It'd help to add some information like that to the bug and add which specific version of the package you found this in
<bdmurray> Okay, it might not be a bug, rather a missing feature, but that is still fine to have in Launchpad.  Do you know if upstream has a bug trackign system?
<bliZZardz> they are using code.google.com
<bliZZardz> (am a n00b here,, hence am just learning the policies - and hence the questions here)
<bdmurray> Does code.google.com have a bug tracking system though?
<bliZZardz> yes
<bdmurray> Maybe there is an existing bug regarding that this lack of functionality then.
<bliZZardz> there is no existing bug in upstream - checked it. How do i forward it there?
<bdmurray> bliZZardz: In general terms you would report the bug in the upstream bug tracking system and then add a 'bug watch' in launchpad to keep an eye on the upstream bug report.  This will update the launchpad bug with status information about the upstream bug.  I'm not certain if Launchpad can watch bugs at code.google.com though.
<sectech> bliZZardz, if you are going to ask a triager a question in a bug please remember to change the status to incomplete?
<bliZZardz> so i can comment and change the status to 'incomplete'. and i shall mention the issue# from google in the comment.
<sectech> bliZZardz,  Sure...  It just helps when triaging issues to know if the bug has been touched or not...
<bdmurray> sectech: I think it can be confirmed since the functionality is not there and no other information is needed.
<bliZZardz> bdmurray, sectech : 'confirmed' or 'incomplete' ?
<bdmurray> bliZZardz: confirmed
<bliZZardz> ok
<sectech> bdmurray,  I think I was referring to one of the other bugs he touched....
<sectech> I'll go back and find it
<sectech> Bug #242376
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242376 in revelation "Crash on save as " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242376
<sectech> that was the one I was referring ot
<sectech> err to
<sectech> I'll see if I can reproduce the reporters problem in a VM
<bliZZardz> sectech : are you looking into Bug #242376 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242376 in revelation "Crash on save as " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242376
<sectech> I can, unless you don't want me to....
<bliZZardz> you can :)
<sectech> It looks like a dup of bug #134323 though...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 134323 in revelation "Can't save file" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/134323
<sectech> that bug is quite old though
<sectech> and is still marked new at that...
<bliZZardz> yea...Dup :)
<ScottK> bdmurray or heno: Are either of you around?
<sectech> bdmurray,  Since the original wasn't dealt with, should we leave the new bug open and deal with it?
<heno> ScottK: I am
<ScottK> heno: Since there was so much excitement about wiki page editing before, I want to bring something to your attention ...
<ScottK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#head-246b9a0b2091d7aee70afd2b0579dbbc986eb51b
<ScottK> This response should point to SRU, not to backports.
<sectech> bliZZardz,  might as well mark it as a dup but put a comment in the original bug that this is still occuring
<bliZZardz> sectech : k..will do. will look into the fix tomm.
<ScottK> heno: As one of the people that approves backports, I will won't fix a backport request that fixes an SRU worthy bug.
<ScottK> Backports is for features not fixes.
<ScottK> heno: Can I edit that or would you rather?
<bliZZardz> sectech : status changed to 'Invalid' in the new one?
<sectech> bliZZardz, no mark it as a dup of the original one
<heno> ScottK: sounds like a reasonable clarification; go ahead
<sectech> brb
<ScottK> heno: Thanks.
<bliZZardz> so the original's status changes to??
<bdmurray> bliZZardz: The one that is a duplicate should be invalid and the one with a duplicate should be confirmed
<bliZZardz> ok
<bdmurray> pedro_: are there logs from a recent traiging class you have given for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/KnowledgeBase
<pedro_> bdmurray: yep, i'll update the page in a bit
<bdmurray> pedro_: great, that particular class has a bit about bug assignment that was confusing
<bliZZardz> bdmurray : thanks for the hints.. solved some bugs today :)
<techno_freak> bdmurray, have a doubt, should we ask people reporting bugs in gutsy or feisty to check it in hardy, or should ask them to confirm it in intrepid?
<bdmurray> bliZZardz: No problem, thanks for helping out!
<bdmurray> techno_freak: Ideally Intrepid but w/o an alpha image it is harder
<techno_freak> bdmurray, so we first check it with hardy, if they can reproduce then it needs to be confirmed with intrepid as well?
<bliZZardz> bdmurray : got a quick Q, from the wiki i read that Ubunteros are newbies in the kingdom and they go on to become Members - right?
<bdmurray> bliZZardz: ubunteros are people who have signed the code of conduct.  Ubuntu members have made a contribution to Ubuntu.
<bdmurray> techno_freak: recreation with hardy is enough to confirm a bug
<bliZZardz> bdmurray : what kind of contribution you mean there?? does Triaging,QA,packaging constitute members?
<techno_freak> bdmurray, ok, got it. thanks :)
<ScottK> heno: Updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses?action=show#head-246b9a0b2091d7aee70afd2b0579dbbc986eb51b
<heno> ScottK: looks good, thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<bdmurray> mvo: I seem to recall and update-manager bug re ftp is bug 160166 related to that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 160166 in update-manager "repos via ftp - update-manager checks for updates instead of upgrading" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/160166
<zul> how do you get an upstream bugtracker registered in launchpad/
<bdmurray> zul: jcastro is the man there
<zul> bdmurray: thanks
<mvo> bdmurray: looking
<thekorn> bdmurray, hi, I prepared a ibtrepid.merge-branch over the weekend,
<thekorn> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/python-launchpad-bugs/intrepid.merge
<thekorn> I think I commited almost all pending patches
<thekorn> It still needs some more polishing,
<thekorn> but if you have some time for testing,
<thekorn> or can use it for your scripts,
<thekorn> this would be cool
<bdmurray> thekorn: okay, I'll poke at it this week
<thekorn> thanks alot
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-24
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: SRU Hug Day! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080624 | Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<jj_P289> hi im not sure where to handle pushing this request so im asking here!
<jj_P289> im having trouble with the website forums area it lets me login but then when i go to post a thread it throws me out and asks to relogin?
<bimberi> jj_P289: is that at ubuntuforums.org?  if so, try #ubuntuforums
<jj_P289> thanks
<bimberi> np
<pwnguin> hi -- I've got a firefox bug I can duplicate, but I can't get apport to actually report it
<pwnguin> s/bug/segfault/
<techno_freak> pwnguin, nothing in your /var/crash/ ?
<pwnguin> appears empty
<sbeattie> pwnguin: you've got apport enabled?
<pwnguin> sbeattie: well, i dont recall explicitly disabling it
<pwnguin> its possible i might have
<pwnguin> it loves to pop up over failed package installs
<sbeattie> pwnguin: (1) what's the contents of /etc/default/apport and (2) what does gconftool -g /apps/update-notifier/show_apport_crashes report
<pwnguin> (2) true
<pwnguin> hmm
<pwnguin> enable=0
<pwnguin> should i dpkg-reconfigure that or just edit directly?
<sbeattie> I, err, end up editing it directly.
<sbeattie> That's also the recommended course of action in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<sbeattie> once you've enabled it, do sudo /etc/init.d/apport start
<pwnguin> hm
<pwnguin> do i need to tweak ulimits or something?
<sbeattie> shouldn't think so.
<pwnguin> note to self: dont just delete the contents of apport-ignore.xml
<sbeattie> heh
<sbeattie> cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern should report something like |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c
<pwnguin> this actually causes an exception in apport itself
<pwnguin> it drops a brick when theres no xml in that xml file
<pwnguin> and of course, now it works
<pwnguin> or?
<pwnguin> apparently this is a very big crash
<sbeattie> Yeah, firefox is, uh, weighty, and so it will probably take apport a bit to process it.
<pwnguin> this isnt good
<pwnguin> all the threads are claiming to be at a syscall
<pwnguin> wait and poll
<sbeattie> heh. Consider yourself stresstesting apport.
<pwnguin> not apport
<pwnguin> firefox
<pwnguin> apports currently uploading to somewhere
<sbeattie> Ah
<pwnguin> thats cute
<pwnguin> when reporting a bug in firefox
<pwnguin> it opens...
<pwnguin> firefox
<sbeattie> lol
<sbeattie> Hrm.
<pwnguin> well hell, what version of ff do i have?
<pwnguin> there's 15 dups of this, and one is claiming it's fixed in 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu1
<sbeattie> what's apt-cache policy firefox say?
<pwnguin> 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1
<sbeattie> Hrm, that's the 3.0 final release.
<pwnguin> it might not actually be a dupe
<sbeattie> Yeah, I'm not sure how smart the launchpad/apport crash dupe detector is.
<pwnguin> well im not the only guy to find this
<pwnguin> exact bug
<pwnguin> if i file an apport bug as a dupe, where do the coredumps go?
<sbeattie> Hrm, don't know.
<pwnguin> i think i'll file and mark as dupe myself
<pwnguin> just to be on the safe side
<mouz> Saving https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080624 takes ages.
<pwnguin> the wiki's pretty slow lately
<mouz> yes: it is the whole wiki
<mouz> it does not promote using the wiki
<pwnguin> theres no mention of it on the ubuntu-doc mailing list =(
<sbeattie> if you use editmoin, you'll see there's a lot of meta info in the page.
<sbeattie> I suspect in every page, and that bloat quite likely slows down the save.
<pwnguin> alrighty. well thanks for the help sbeattie
<sbeattie> pwnguin: sure thing, and thanks for taking the effort to file the bug, even if it turns out to have been a dupe.
<pwnguin> dupe or not
<pwnguin> its still there
<pwnguin> i will destroy this bug
<pwnguin> (unless it turns out to be the javascript engine.)
<pwnguin> sbeattie: ive got a question about dups for ya. is it common practice to mark dups invalid ("thanks for playing") and not indicate the bug it's a dupe of?
<sbeattie> I'm not that much of an expert on how dupes are handled, but in most instances that I've seen, the bug it's a dupe of is referred to, so that people know where to comment appropriately.
<pwnguin> because thats happened to me at least twice
<sbeattie> I hope it's not a common practice, because it seems rather unhelpful.
<pwnguin> indeed.
<techno_freak> pwnguin, on the dupe bug, we mark it as dupe of.. so the parent bug will be referred for all improvements in future
<snadge> didnt you know? the easiest way to get rid of bugs is to mark them as duplicates then not reference the duplicate ;)
<pwnguin> hahah
<techno_freak> heh
<pwnguin> thats funny
<pwnguin> because when i complained, seb said there were so many bugs, and they were so busy
<pwnguin> but i can mark it myself
<pwnguin> fun fact: there was no duplicate
<snadge> yeah the other one is.. people have to care, the amount of times i've hit a bug.. found a report, and seen nothing but posts of tears and anguish.. is beyond laughable.. maybe i'm talking about ubuntu here ;)
<pwnguin> what would be neat is what i call the quad dup
<pwnguin> quad dup murge
<pwnguin> two bugs in LP with independent bugs upstream. upstream marks one a dup of the other, LP could infer that it's two bugs are also dups
<pwnguin> but i think bugs with upstream report links are still a vast minorty
<steve555> Hi everybody.
<steve555> What's happening on this channel?
<joumetal> Is bug 206607 fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206607 in xulrunner-1.9 "firefox resets about:config browser.shell.checkDefaultBrowser" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/206607
<gnomefreak> joumetal: not yet as i recall
<dholbach> pedro_: if you have the time, could you check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RunningBugJam and see if it makes more sense now? (workflow, presentation, etc?
<dholbach> it's still pretty brief, but I hope clearer
<pedro_> dholbach: ii'm on a conf call now, i'll check it in a bit ;-)
<dholbach> pedro_: thanks a lot
<pedro_> dholbach: looks pretty good!
<pedro_> dholbach: do you think it's good to talk a bit (during the presentation) about bug importances?
<pedro_> difference between low and wishlist for example
<pedro_> just a quickie
<dholbach> pedro_: sure - most people won't be allowed to set it, but it doesn't hurt explaining it
<pedro_> dholbach: well it's the same with some of the importances, like the wontfix one
<dholbach> also that it's more of a tool to do prioritisation
<dholbach> *nod*
<dholbach> or 'triaged'
<pedro_> right
<thekorn> dholbach, what about adding http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpnAyzYXvwU  to the 'material' section
<dholbach> thekorn: nice idea!
<sbarjola> hi
<tundra_nu2> ....
<joumetal> I'll be happy if bug 230308 gets triaged.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230308 in language-pack-gnome-fi "[Hardy] Installing Finnish language add-on to Firefox 3 breaks address bar's "feeling lucky" functionality" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230308
<joumetal> asac ping
<asac> joumetal: ?
<joumetal> asac bug 230308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230308 in language-pack-gnome-fi "[Hardy] Installing Finnish language add-on to Firefox 3 breaks address bar's "feeling lucky" functionality" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230308
<asac> joumetal: i have no clue and havent had time to look into it
<joumetal> asac I hope my last comment is useful. However editing the .jar file produces errors. then firefox doesn't start at all.
<asac> joumetal: whats the finishe keyword.URL setting?
<asac> e.g. the broken one?
<asac> could you please add that info too?
<joumetal> wrong keyword url is just keyword.URL=http:
<bdmurray> sbeattie: so bug 221673 requires alsa-lib and alsa-plugins is that right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221673 in alsa-plugins "ALSA failing with PulseAudio in Hardy" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221673
<sbeattie> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> zul: Can you elaborate on step 3 of the test case for bug 227410?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227410 in bacula "[SRU] catalog Backup fails because .my.cnf is not read" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227410
<bdmurray> sbeattie: do you have any idea of a test case for bug 152978?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152978 in tomboy ""fuse: mountpoint is not empty" syncing over ssh" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152978
<sbeattie> Not really, other than trying to figure out how to get tomboy to sync over sshfs.
<ogra> just ask popey to test it since he seems to be affected ?
<popey> hello
 * popey re-reads it
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/152978/comments/26
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152978 in tomboy ""fuse: mountpoint is not empty" syncing over ssh" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<popey> I am not the only one getting his
<popey> *this
<bdmurray> Okay, we are trying to verify that it is fixed but I've no idea how to recreate the bug.  So if you could help either verify the fix in the -proposed package or provide a test case that would help us out a lot.
<ogra> well, that comment seems to say its not fixed
<bdmurray> ogra: which comment?
<sbeattie> ogra: that may be, but developing a test case for those of us who usually avoid tomboy like the plague would be a great help if and when it does actually get fixed.
<ogra> bdmurray, #26
<ogra> bdmurray, the one popey posted above
<popey> you want a "from cold" how to reproduce this?
<bdmurray> popey: that'd be great as I've never used tomboy with fuse
<bdmurray> sbeattie: there is a 8.04.1 desktop iso now?
<yuriy> bdmurray: is there any tag currently in use for bugs without a patch but that needs to be fixed in stable release?
<bdmurray> yuriy: those should be nominated for the release they need fixing in
<bdmurray> rather than tagged
<yuriy> bdmurray: OK, I wasn't sure if nominations were appropriate for bugs without a known fix
<bdmurray> yuriy: I'm under the impression hardy-proposed is frozen now though for a bit at least.  What bug is this?
<yuriy> bdmurray: nothing specific, trying to come up with a policy for triaging KDE3 bugs since intrepid is going to be a major change
<yuriy> bdmurray: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2008-June/002334.html
<yuriy> (any other comments on that welcome)
<sbeattie> bdmurray: the last desktop 8.04.1 daily iso is 20080620
<sbeattie> well, 8.04.1 is frozen, it's possible for slangasek to accept exceptions to the freeze, and I believe nominations can in turn be targeted for 8.04.2.
<bdmurray> yuriy: that looks good to me
<yuriy> bdmurray: ok, thanks. i'll change the tag to nominate for release and wikify it and start doing hug days
<yuriy> bdmurray: although.. I don't see any way to search for bugs that have been nominated for release
<bdmurray> yuriy: it's not a search but a different url - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+nominations
<bdmurray> notice the hardy bit in the url
<yuriy> bdmurray: ah, ok. that'll do
<yuriy> I've seen that before, yet the obvious place to look was advanced search
<yuriy> launchpad's wiring still needs some tweaking
<bdmurray> sbeattie: are you doing any Installer verification at the moment?
<sbeattie> yes
<bdmurray> which one I was just going to start one
<bdmurray> I'm going to start an OEM one and choose the UK to get two bugs!
<sbeattie> bdmurray: you're welcome to do both oem ones
<bdmurray> sbeattie: great, I'm on it!
<sbeattie> bdmurray: note that the wrong ownership bug requires the live-cd image; it was fixed on the alternative image before the 8.04 release
<bdmurray> cool, I downloaded the i386 from the 20th
<sbeattie> oh good, my download is still finishing.
<sbeattie> I've got umpteen daily alternative snapshots, but somehow managed to miss downloading a daily live build
<sbeattie> bdmurray: have you looked at the samba fix yet?
<bdmurray> sbeattie: nope
<bdmurray> sbeattie: looking at it again I think I have a system I can test on
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-25
<emgent> heya
<bdmurray> howdy
<mrooney> hmmm, why are aptitude and apt-get so different for installing python-epydoc
<mrooney> apt-get will install it juuust fine
<mrooney> but aptitude wants to pull in 230 megs of deps for a total of ~500MB unpacked
<mrooney> is that some sort of bug
<crimsun_> no.  aptitude installs Recommends by default, too.
<mrooney> oh, well is it a bug against epydoc that it recommends so much? that seems off
<mrooney> but, maybe not!
<crimsun_> no, it's not a bug in either aptitude or epydoc.
<mrooney> crimsun_: okay, fair enough
<mrooney> I'll just use apt-get for it
<mrooney> thanks!
<RAOF> mrooney: You can turn off the recommends-by-default logic on a case-by-case basis; I think it's --without-recommends.
<mrooney> RAOF: thanks, that is good to know, I will probably do that
<mrooney> I have never seen such a large set of recommends
<bimberi> Installing devscripts on sid wants to bring in all sorts of things - citadel-common, x11-common, subversion, dillo, mysql-common to name a few.
<bliZZardz> \/join #ubuntu-in
<bliZZardz> err...sorry for that
<bliZZardz> when a bug is a duplicate, then what should be it's status ?
<bliZZardz> got it - thanks!
<bliZZardz> if there is a known issue in upstream, then how should the bug be changed? should the status of the bug be changed to 'Confirmed'?
<pedro_> bliZZardz: it should be Triaged, but if you don't have the permissions to set it, Confirmed is ok
<bliZZardz> pedro_ : kindly have a look at Bug #241808, and let me know whether my response was right.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241808 in libavg "simple script returns seg fault on ubu64" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241808
<pedro_> bliZZardz: that's ok, also it doesn't seems to be an openoffice.org issue so you might want to reject that task
<pedro_> hi Iulian
<Iulian> Hello pedro
* bdmurray changed the topic of #ubuntu-bugs to: Ubuntu BugSquad | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad | Documentation: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs | If you have been triaging bugs for a while, please apply to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bugcontrol/ | Want to report a bug? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs | User support (not related to triage) is in #ubuntu
<Ienorand> Anybody in here got some spare time to look at new attachments for bug #219584? /give instructions for further "research"...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219584 in pm-utils "long first wakeup after suspend" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219584
<persia> I'll be doing a class on interpreting apport retraces in about 17 hours, and wondered if anyone had a favorite apport bug with a good stacktrace to nominate for investigation during the session?
<bdmurray> persia: bug 136371 maybe?
<ubottu> bdmurray: Bug 136371 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/136371 is private
<persia> bdmurray: That could work.  I tend to like longer traces (10 or more calls) as they are easier to explain.  Do you have an interest in that bug  specifically?
<bdmurray> persia: not really just rss-glx seems to be a mess
<bdmurray> a mess of apport crashes that is
<persia> bdmurray: Makes sense.  I'll look about and see if I can find a more complex crash, hopefully in hardy.
<persia> On the other hand, I'm guessing most of the problem is with GL issues, which are a little special :(
<bdmurray> that particular one has some more recent duplicates
<persia> 9!  Wow.  Now I understand why it's interesting :)
<bdmurray> persia: will you be covering a python crash at all too?
<persia> bdmurray: There's usually only time for one, and I have more experience with C than with python.  Do you have a good python candidate?  I'd be willing to do a python, as I've had a few of the same students at previous sessions, and they may like variety.
<persia> (said differently: I'll do a python one if I can figure it out before class :) )
<bdmurray> heh
<bdmurray> displayconfig-gtk has a fair number of crash reports but I believe the application is deprecated so that might not be best
<persia> Not only that, but it likely breaks because of issues with which video drivers support what operations.
<bdmurray> pedro_: ping
<pedro_> bdmurray: hi
<bdmurray> Did you already have a hug day planned for tomorrow?
<pedro_> bdmurray: nothing for tomorrow, I'm more looking to next week
<bdmurray> pedro_: okay, great
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> is this a good place to discuss general ubuntu "wish" idea?
<danbhfive> LimCore: maybe brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<LimCore> yeas I know it, ok
<LimCore> but is it brainstorm really usefull? Most ideas get a lot of votes... and what then?
<danbhfive> I dunno, I've posted several ideas in several places, and none have gotten any attention from anyone important
<bdmurray> Developers have started responding to ideas on brainstorm
 * LimCore is a developer too \o/
<LimCore> If I'm awesome C++ devel, can I get $$$ for developing for ubuntu?
<LimCore> any sponsorhip etc?
<LimCore> *spelling
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-26
<Gralco> bdmurray who should i assign this bug too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/243073
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243073 in compiz "[regression] Visual effects stopped working after last compiz+kernel update on fglrx" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bdmurray> Gralco: nobody - people assign bugs to themselves when they are going to work on them for the most part
<Gralco> bdmurray then how do i know i triaged the bug correctly?
<bdmurray> You could ask somebody here or stay subscribed to the bug
<Gralco> oh okay
<Gralco> but there are time when i need to assign bugs to a certain team right
<bdmurray> Yes, only for kernel bugs.
<Gralco> okay, thank you
<Gralco> I haven't been able to triage any bugs recently
<wgrant> bdmurray: Wow, that's a bit of an importance definition change!
<wgrant> I've been wondering why it wasn't like that already.
<persia> I like it.  In addition to reducing the requirement to gauge the general impact on the distribution, it aligns Importance with SRU guidelines.
<mrooney> me too, I thought that would be a nice way to do it
 * greg-g nods
<mrooney> it probably makes life for package devs much better
<persia> I suspect it makes life easier for everyone: package maintainers, triagers, QA people, developers, QC people, the stable release team, etc.
<mrooney> I don't quite get how it makes it easier for people tracking critical bugs in ubuntu
<mrooney> they can milestone and such but how do bugs within a milestone have importances relative to the milestone?
<persia> Doesn't matter.  If it's milestoned, it ought get done.  If it isn't getting done in time, the release managers have broad powers of persuasion.  If that also fails, it ought be deferred.
<mrooney> I see, fair enough
<james_w> Apport session starting now in #ubuntu-classroom if anyone is interested.
<\sh> bdmurray: we have to reopen bug #188018 of py-lp-bugs
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 188018 in python-launchpad-bugs "Latest changes in edges.launchpad.net breaks py-lp-bugs" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188018
<\sh> argl...I'll file a new one
<\sh> fix for bug #243193 <- new edge , py-lp-bugs crashing
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243193 in python-launchpad-bugs "launchpad edge changed layout, py-lp-bugs is crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243193
<james_w> persia: nice work on bug 243211
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243211 in 2vcard "dvdvsdvgfvbgrnj,.;hjngfbvgbhnjkm,l;.'.,lmjnhbgvfcdxfghjklp;lkjhgfdsfghjkl;';lkjhgfdsasdfgtyhuiop" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243211
<persia> james_w: Mind you, it could be an encoding issue :)
<Igorot> persia: i doubt it's an encoding issue. seems like the reporters' testing out launchpad.
<Igorot> or at least trying to submit a test bug report.
<persia> Igorot: Very likely.  I just try to avoid assumptions.
<safiyyah> is anyone there
<pschulz01> Evening.. just joined 5-a-day, and was looking at the untriaged list.
<james_w> hi pschulz01
<pschulz01> If someone has added a patch (eg. incorrect strings) and it's still in the 'new' state and I can confirm that the patch hasn't been applied yet.. should I cnahe the status to confirmed?
<pschulz01> Bug number 65995
<techno_freak> bug $65995
<techno_freak> bug #65995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 65995 in libvisual "Mistakes in libvisual strings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/65995
<james_w> pschulz01: that should be confirmed, yes.
<pschulz01> Ta
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: is that upstream still dead?
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: Hobbsee!!
<Hobbsee> heya!
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: No idea
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: I though I'd use the '5-a-day' to get back into the bug busting business.
<pschulz01> (This is my first)
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: ahh.  i've not been using it, although i've done about 8 today.
<Hobbsee> pschulz01: just poked the debian maintainer, he says he'll do it today, and will file a sync request for it (or will poke me to file one)
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: heh it works :-)
<Hobbsee> it does.
 * Hobbsee does another one.
<pschulz01> Hobbsee: bug #65304
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 65304 in xfsprogs "Mistake in xfsprogs string - 'prefered'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/65304
<pschulz01> If I find that a bug can no longer be duplicated, do I mark it as 'Fix Released'?
<pschulz01> bug #68914
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 68914 in sudo "HOME (wrongly) removed from environment" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/68914
<pschulz01> (I've done that)
<persia> pschulz01: Not every bug that cannot be reproduced is Fix Released, although some are.  Just be sure you have a test case (as you do with that bug).
<persia> It's also a good idea to try to check with the version the reported used (if reported) to verify that you could reproduce the failure previously
<JohnPhys> Will the fix for bug #55273 be released to hardy?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 55273 in inkscape "inkscape generates no latex formula" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/55273
<pschulz01> Does 'Incomplete' mean something like 'More information required'?
<pschulz01> persia: This is for another.. bug #70648
<pschulz01> persia: bug #70648
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 70648 in gimp "GIMP color chooser broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/70648
<persia> "Incomplete" means that the bug doesn't contain sufficient informtion to either confirm or reject.  It can be interpreted as "More Information Required", but should not be assumed to mean that directly.
<persia> When a bug is set to "Incomplete", it is essential that the person adjusting it identify what information they believe would be required in order to proceed with triage.
<pschulz01> persia: I think I've done that. (Thanks)
<bdmurray> gnomefreak: ping
<gnomefreak> bdmurray: pong
<bliZZardz> hello!
<bdmurray> asac: is there a process for needs-packaging extension bugs?
<asac> bdmurray: yes. add it to the firefox3extensions page .... fill in the information
<asac> and add a firefox-extension project task
<bdmurray> asac: which page is that?
<asac> bdmurray: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam/Firefox3Extensions
<asac> bdmurray: Extensions that need a maintainer (Ubuntu QA contact)
<asac> bdmurray: or if not all info is available:
<asac> "Suggested extensions missing details"
<bdmurray> hmm, this is neat thanks!
<jkary> Hello.  Can someone please tell me what this error message means?  E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dist_universe_source_Sources - open (2 no such file or directory)
<jkary> I am running Hardy
<jkary> I am trying to install some source code using apt-src so I can verify a patch
<james_w> jkary: hi, did you just add a "deb-src" line to your sources.list?
<james_w> if so did you run "sudo apt-get update" afterwards?
<jkary> hmmm.  let me look. one sec.
<jkary> I have the follow lines at the top of my sources.list file.
<jkary> deb http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/ hardy main restricted multiverse
<jkary> deb-src http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu/ hardy restricted main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<kenkku> is the source package you are trying to download in that repository?
<jkary> aha
<jkary> I think I just needed to run apt-get update.
<kenkku> yep
<kenkku> if you didn't run it, that's what's wrong
<jkary> yup.  that was the trick!  Thanks!
<thekorn> hello bughunters!
<Iulian> G'evening thekorn.
<james_w> hey thekorn, Iulian
<thekorn> hi Iulian
<thekorn> and James
 * thekorn wonders why xchat does not show join/part actions anymore
<thekorn> james_w, persia : thanks for organizing and presenting the apport-retracer session, I'm reading the log now and it is very informative
<bdmurray> thekorn: hello
<thekorn> hi bdmurray, thanks for testing py-lp-bugs
<persia> thekorn: I'm glad you found it useful.
<bdmurray> thekorn: the datereported_test.py script in bug 185357 fails for me with the intrepid.merge branch
<thekorn> bdmurray, hmm, looking
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185357 in bughelper "date_reported in python-launchpad-bugs not accessible via bughelper" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185357
<thekorn> bdmurray, okay, can reproduce it, seems there was an issue with the thounds merges I did,
<thekorn> I missed sometthing
<thekorn> bdmurray, false alarm, sorry the sript is wrong, it has to use the +text interface for the Bug-object
<thekorn> so line 11 has to be Bug = ConnectBug("text")
<thekorn> parsing of the date where a task was created was never implemented in the html mode
<bdmurray> thekorn: that makes sense, thanks
<geser> thekorn: is it possible to unsubscribe someone (e.g. a team) from a bug with py-lp-bugs?
<thekorn> geser, yes, only if the team or user is direct subscribed to this bug
<thekorn> geser, let me find an example of code
<geser> thekorn: thanks, that was exactly my next question :)
<thekorn> :)
<thekorn> geser, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23161/
<thekorn> very same for teams
<geser> thekorn: thanks
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-27
<Gralco_> bdmurray if you confirm a bug do you assign the bug to no one or should you keep the bug assigned to yourself?
<bdmurray> Gralco_: bugs should only be assigned to people when they are In Progress really
<greg-g> adding more: assignment is used mainly to show who is working on FIXING the bug, not diagnosing/triaging it
<bdmurray> greg-g: hey, how's it going?
<Gralco_> bdmurray what will usually happen to a bug after it is confirmed then?
<hggdh_> Gralco if you are done with the bug (i.e., confirmed/triaged it, set owner to nobody
<hggdh_> the maintainers will eventually look at it
<Gralco_> once i unassign it
<bdmurray> Or a member of bug control may set it to Triaged
<Gralco_> who fixes the bug
<hggdh_> it may need forwarding upstream -- in this case upstream will fix it
<greg-g> bdmurray: hiya, it is going well, really busy with my internship :) (hence not responding to that email from pedro yet ;) )
<hggdh_> or, if it is something under our control, one of the maintainers will fix it (or even you, if you know what to do)
<greg-g> bdmurray: how have things been with you?
<bdmurray> greg-g: good, working on some exciting stuff
<greg-g> bdmurray: was that a question or a statement? :)
<bdmurray> That was a statement.
<greg-g> because, for me, yes, I am working on some pretty cool stuff.  But, I have also notice some cool/good changes coming from QA
<greg-g> s/notice/noticed/
<bdmurray> How do you like the west coast?
<greg-g> I like it, I'm getting used the crazy weather here in the bay area (it was 100 degrees in Oakland last weekend, and now it is in the 60s).  And, hearing people say that highs in the 60s is like winter weather.
<bdmurray> Right not much snow in that area.
<greg-g> But, having a great time doing my intern duties; met with some people at Apple yesterday, specifically their Open Source person (kinda like Chris DiBona at Google) (and yes, Apple does have one, honest)
<greg-g> he is actually on the board of the Open Souce Initiative
<greg-g> so, I've been busy, but fun busy.
<bdmurray> That's always good.
<greg-g> yeah
<Gralco_> where do i find a bugs identification number
<Gralco_> is it just the number of the bug?
<bdmurray> Gralco_: yes, those numbers are unique
<Gralco_> bdmurray: its the number that is in the url correct?
<bdmurray> yes, that is correct
<Gralco_> okay thanks
 * greg-g heads out
 * greg-g waves to bdmurray and everyone else
<Gralco_> bdmurray when i apply for the bug control team do you want me to show you the bugs that i marked as duplicates for a bug that i triaged
<Gralco_> within the application
<bdmurray> I'd ideally like to see different types of activities.  So maybe 1 duplicate marking, 1 converting to a question, 3 conversations with reporters.
<bdmurray> There are some guidelines at the bug control page as to what I look for.
<Gralco_> bdmurray: What do you mean by converting to a question?
<hggdh> Gralco_, its when you find a bug that is actually a question, an usage issue, not a package problem
<Gralco_> hggdh: Yeah, I just saw it it under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage Special types of bugs.
<Gralco_> hggdh: I just don't know whats required of me with triaging them
<hggdh> Gralco_, basically: reading the bug description, and checking if (1) you understand the issue; (2) if all necessary data is available; (3) asking for clarification or more specific data, if needed
<hggdh> you may not understand what the bug is about -- do not get stressed over it. Leave it alone, and go find another. If you do not know what to do, but would like to learn, you can add yourself as a subscriber
<Gralco_> okay
<Gralco_> is there a wiki for triaging these
<hggdh> it is just using common sense, and reading the wiki pages on how to triage specific packages (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures)
<hggdh> and -- of course -- learning ;-)
<hggdh> Gralco_, you may feel more confortable, to start, if you find a package you like; then work on bugs for either only, or mostly, this package
<hggdh> Gralco_, yes, the HowToTriage is a good introduction to what we do. A priori, I would suggest you to *not* work on the "special" bugs, until you understand what they are about
<Gralco_> hggdh: Okay I understand how to triage all other bugs though.
<hggdh> cool. The "special" ones are dealt directly by package maintainers (or some of us with a LOT of experience on what they mean). They pretty much deal with packaging
<hggdh> Gralco_, one most important point is the difference between package bugs and support issues (which need to be re-routed to https://answers.launchpad.net/ and/or to #ubuntu. For example, "I cannot connect to my email server" is almost certainly a support issue, not a package issue
<hggdh> so -->> off to answers.launchpad.net with it (in a nice way)
<persia> Except in the rare case where it is because the preferred email client crashes on start, in which case the title ought be altered :)
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> I was just writing about it  -->"on the other hand, "Evolution crashes when connecting to email server" is a real bug
<persia> hggdh: Ah.  Sorry then.  I've just seen a few bugs that look like support requests, but have attached stacktraces or the like.
<hggdh> persia, np, I undertood you, and you were faster than I was :-)
<hggdh> but this is still a good point: one must understand WHAT is the problem before making a decision
<persia> Unfortunately, not all submitters understand the distinction between "this software has a defect", and "my use case doesn't work with this software as configured in my environment".  I believe this is due to the large grey area, where something could be solved as support, but may well be a case of missing or incorrect defaults, etc.
<hggdh> indeed; this can also be applied here -- sometimes we fail to correctly distinguish them
<persia> If we had an infinite number of bug triagers and question answerers, I'd like to have a feature "fork into a question" to handle the difference, but I think both teams have enough work now without such duplication.
<hggdh> and we also had the fact that the reporter is free to re-open the bug
<hggdh> Gralco_, ^^^
<hggdh> s/had/have/
<persia> In cases in the grey area, I think I prefer to keep it a bug, and post the workaround in the bug.  Otherwise it might never get the attention it deserves (unfortunately few developers are also question answers, whereas many are also bug triagers)
<Gralco_> hggdh what do you mean by re-open
<hggdh> I think this is a sane approach, persia: when in doubt keep it
<hggdh> Gralco_, when we close a bug, for whatever reason, the reporter (or anyone, in fact) can disagree with our action, and reset the bug status to new
<hggdh> (a bug is considered closed when it has "Invalid", "Wont fix", or "Fix released" as status
<persia> Thinking about it, it may be useful to alter the recommended template to avoid the term "re-open", as it may cause confusion.  Instead, we could provide those disagreeing with the recommendation to return the status to "New" with an appropriate comment (to signal that new triage is required).
<hggdh> huh, if we had an infinite number of bug triagers and question answerers, we might also get the complete works of Shakespeare ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray ^^
<persia> Heh.  There is that.
<hggdh> see persia's comment, please. I agree -- makes things more consistent
 * hggdh must train to say "set to new" instead of "reopen"
<hggdh> Gralco_, still. The discussion we just had here points to the fact that one MUST understand what is the issue, before deciding on s course of action
<persia> That's the hardest part of bug triage.
<persia> On the other hand, it can be the most rewarding.  There are few things that can be as satisfying as truly understanding a problem, understanding a solution that works, and documenting it sufficiently that it benefits all users.
<hggdh> yes, I agree -- but then this is what I do for a living (solve problems), so I am biased...
<persia> Even just documenting the problem can be very satisfying, if someone else then understands clearly, and can get think of a solution.
<hggdh> and this is part of the work -- understanding the issue, and (perhaps) rephrasing it in more consistent way
<persia> Yep.  I think that's why I like apport so much.  It provides all the puzzle pieces: with a couple hours, one can usually describe the problem.
<hggdh> and I *never* understood why we disable apport on release...
<persia> volume.
<hggdh> even with the automation we are putting behind it, for duplicates?
<persia> Essentially, we have a medium-sized team here triaging bugs, and only 10-15 people watching the new bugs in #ubuntu-bugs-announce.
<hggdh> and we will be releasing 8.4.01 soon -- without apport set on?
<persia> When 3 million people report a bug because of a crash in a default application, we have an issue.
<hggdh> well, yes... if they all report at the same time, we will run out of storage, bandwidth, and bug numbers...
<persia> When 1 of those people is sufficiently frustrated to report a bug, and is willing to run apport manually on the crash report (in GNOME, `gnome-open /var/crash/...`), this is often sufficient to prepare a fix.
<hggdh> (on my case, I run it manually when I feel the need)
<persia> Right.  When a user reports a non-apport crash, and the triager is able to open an apport report, verify it is complete (clean trace, etc.), and link the original report as a duplicate of the new, complete, report, we get a good bug, and we don't get lots of extra apport bugs.
<persia> One of the classes of apport bugs that annoys me is the appoort prompt on startup, after an environmental system crash (loss of power, etc.).  The user may be told to file 5 or more bugs, when there was no actual problem other than that the system state was corrupt.
<persia> Restricting use to volunteer testers and those who understand the tool helps reduce the invalid bug reports generated in this sort of situation.
<persia> Of course, with an infinite number of triagers, turning it on makes sense :)
<hggdh> and the infinite storage and bandwidth :-)
<hggdh> sigh... just found that upstream is not going to backport to stable a fix to Evolution...
<LaserLine> Can someone help me file a bug... I'm trying to file a bug for gnome-about-me, but it's saying the package doesn't exist in launchpad
<crimsun_> the name of the source package is gnome-control-center
<crimsun_> dpkg -S $(/bin/which gnome-about-me)
<LaserLine> crimsun:  Thanks.  Hopefully I did everything correctly... it's filed here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/243429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243429 in gnome-control-center "About Me & Evolution work and home emails are switched" [Undecided,New]
<EverettgM1819> is the file tranfer problem in ﻿Pidgin 2.4.1 for the AIM client a bug?
<EverettgM1819> Is the file tranfer problem in ﻿Pidgin 2.4.1 for the AIM client a bug?
<EverettgM1819> ﻿Is the file tranfer problem in ﻿Pidgin 2.4.1 for the AIM client a bug?
<EverettgM1819> ﻿Is the file tranfer problem in ﻿Pidgin 2.4.1 for the AIM client a bug?
<EverettgM1819> oops bad key
<persia> The answer is a firm "maybe".  You likely need to specify "the file transfer problem" in more detail, as others may not be familar with that which you are experiencing.
<RAOF> persia: Too slow, he's gone. :(
<persia> Such is ever the case with the new ones.  Like fresh fish, they must be hooked sharply at the first bite.
<RAOF> But not too sharply, lest the hook simply cut through the lip.
<persia> Right.  There's an art to it.
<bliZZardz> persia : am getting bored now :) .. someone debug me
<Gralco> how do i report an upstream for rhythmbox
<bliZZardz> Gralco : create a bug there and report it in launchpad as part of the comment. Change the status to 'confirmed' (if you find that there is indeed a bug upstream)
<techno_freak> interesting bug #243431, as far as i enquired around you can use only the space available in the source FS and the size of local FS becomes invalid
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243431 in nautilus "Can't copy to disk mounted under a Samba share if space doesn't exist in the share" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243431
<Gralco> where do i go to report one that i have confirmed
<techno_freak> Gralco, check "also affects project" link  n the left
<techno_freak> on*
<Gralco> does that send it upstream
<techno_freak> Gralco, you have to check upstream bugs, if you dont find a similar one, report upstream and link it here
<Gralco> yes there are no duplicates
<techno_freak> Gralco, then, if my knowledge is right, create a bug in upstream and link it here
<Gralco> what is the url for upstream bug to send to rhythmbox
<techno_freak> Gralco, think it's the GNOME bugzilla
<Iulian> Gralco: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=rhythmbox
<qense> persia: I'm creating a Blueprint for the Ubuntu Wanted site and to make the links to previous discussion complete I'd like to upload our conversation about it and link to it. Do you mind if I'd upload the email you sent me?
<persia> qense: Firstly, my apologies for the delay in responding to your last message about it: I've not yet gelled a response.
<qense> no point :) persons tend to be busy
<persia> That said, I think it may make more sense to distill the concepts from the discussion for the wiki, rather than pointing to them as some historical document.
<qense> ok
<qense> I'm creating a detailed specification at the wiki anyway, so if you'd wait a few minutes you'll have something mroe to response
<qense> and if I'd forget something you've said you can always edit the page
<persia> qense: With luck, I'll have some time to think on this more on Sunday, so even if you find a delay, it shan't likely have significant impact.
<qense> ok
<qense> Sunday isn't that far away, but I don't know what shan't means :D
<persia> Oh, and in terms of nomenclature, I think I prefer "role" to "task", in the hopes of generating repeat activity and empowering people, rather than just listing all the stuff that isn't done yet.
<persia> Anyway, more when I'm less distracted :)
<qense> ok
<qense> it's indeed better, I've already been doubting what to use
<persia> james_w: Have you confirmed that the new upstream nicotine still expresses bug #180363?  Despite my explanation of the trace, I'm not sure it's triaged.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180363 in nicotine "nicotine crashed with IndexError in _parse()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180363
<persia> If nothing else, if verified, it would benefit from an updated title and description.
<james_w> persia: ah, I forgot it was an older version
<james_w> I've got an intrepid box upstairs, I'll try it later.
<persia> james_w: Even confirming on Hardy has value: that was a hardy development snapshot issue.
<persia> Also, I'm not sure it's "Medium".  It only happens for hu_HU.UTF-8, and only if python-pyvorbis (in Recommends:) is not installed.  Isn't that "Low"?
<persia> (assuming it still happens at all)
<james_w> oh, yeah, I forgot you had to have that package missing as well.
<james_w> not my finest bug triage :-)
<persia> james_w: No worries.  Leaving a testcase comment and not triaging the bug likely wasn't the best example of my work either :)
<vhaarr> persia: http://pastey.net/90123
<vhaarr> that's what I got when I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<persia> Yeah.  That's why I want an apport trace.  There's some symbols missing (I don't know why), and they are missing at the interface between audacious and the libraries, which is likely the source of the bug.
<vhaarr> I thought apport was supposed to magically pop up when something crashed, but I'm not getting anything.
<persia> It might be a vfs bug also, but I'd be more interested in fixing audacios, as it's probably easier to understand the problem there.
<persia> vhaarr: It needs to be forcibly enabled to automatically pop up.
<persia> On the other hand, by being installed, you should get something in /var/crash/ which you can open directly (e.g. apport-cli -c /var/crash/$(thiscrashreport) )
<vhaarr> yeah it doesn't create any logs there
<vhaarr> unless I need to reboot after installing the apport daemon
<persia> Hmm..  I don't know enough about how apport works to direct you then: I'm more of an apport consumer.
<vhaarr> but I don't think so
<vhaarr> perhaps it would be an idea for me to jump on audacious' IRC channel, if they have one, and relay the bug report there
 * vhaarr checks
<bdmurray> apport is only enabled for development releases
<primes2h> Hi all. Since Edgy reached end of life, can I set 2.6.17 kernel version bugs as Invalid?
<bdmurray> primes2h: just a second let me check something
<bdmurray> primes2h: this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20080425 has some guidelines for what to do with them
<persia> bdmurray: Is there a way to generate an apport trace on a stable release, or is it impossible?
<bdmurray> the 2.6.17 task should be "Won't Fixed" but we'd really like to find out what happens with Hardy if they can test or already running it
<bdmurray> persia: yes, I'm looking for the relevant documentation
<persia> bdmurray: Excellent news.  Thank you.
<bdmurray> persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<persia> vhaarr: That' it: `gconftool -s /apps/update-notifier/show_apport_crashes --type bool true` and set true in /etc/default/apport  You'll need to restart /etc/initi.d/apport or reboot.
<primes2h> bdmurray: Thank you very much. Just a question, I'm using launchpad beta and 'won't fix' is not listed anymore.
<primes2h> ?!
<vhaarr> persia: that didn't make it generate a log or pop up a dialog either, but it seems the bug has gotten some more debug info now, and I talked to some audacious person and pasted my conversation with him in the bug as well
<bdmurray> primes2h: Right, sorry that is an ACL'd status so using Won't Fix will be fine.
<vhaarr> well, 'sudo /etc/init.d/apport restart' didn't make it work, I won't reboot now, leaving for work anyway
<persia> vhaarr: Hmm.  Maybe there's something else stripping the symbol then.  Thanks for trying.
<vhaarr> thanks for your help, I have to go :)
<primes2h> bdmurray: what do you mean? I can't set it as 'won't fix'
<bdmurray> primes2h: that's correct only members of a certain team can so using Invalid will be fine.  sorry about that.
<primes2h> bdmurray: Ok, thank you very much indeed.
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<bdmurray> pedro_: where does $line come from?
<pedro_> bdmurray: a cat file | while read line
<bdmurray> okay, what I'm really curious about is the the contents of that file
<pedro_> bdmurray: i'll send it to you if you want to
<bdmurray> pedro_: that'd be great
<sbeattie> pastebin perhaps?
<pedro_> sure, it's just a list of packages anyways
<pedro_> bdmurray: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23329/
<bdmurray> pedro_: are you using a packaged version or a bzr version?
<pedro_> bdmurray: the packaged version 0.2.14
<bdmurray> okay, I'll see what I can find out
<pedro_> rock, thanks you ;-)
<norsetto> pedro_: re. bug 243522, what makes you think that gmplayer is in the gnome-mplayer package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243522 in gnome-mplayer "Crashes the ltsp edubuntu 7.10 server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243522
<pedro_> norsetto: the search list on LP returns me that, if is not feel free to re assign it
<norsetto> pedro_: the search list on LP returns a list of packages, they have nothing to do (ok, some do) with the binaries they contain
<norsetto> pedro_: you can use apt-file, or p.u.c. for that
<pedro_> norsetto: sure, next time
<norsetto> pedro_: thx
<LimCore> hello
<LimCore> another day, another EPIC failure of ubuntu
<LimCore> it seems that recently in 8.04 amd64 kwallet suddenly stoped working?  I cant open wallets, dont see any wallets, I even can not create new walles. No messages, no nothing, it just dont show up
<yjwong> Hi, I would like to bring attention to bug #208750 (regarding GVFS), which I think can be fixed right now with any GVFS/GNOME (or even just C programmers) hackers. I have traced the bug down to code level. Anyone willing to help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 208750 in gvfs "gvfsd-ftp - Pure-FTPd Error: Invalid reply" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/208750
<yjwong> Upstream has not confirmed the bug; as they said that "Unconfirmed" has essentially the same status as "New" (:
<yjwong> Oh, and if this should not be here, I would appreciate if someone direct me to the right channel
<pochu> #nautilus on irc.gimp.net is a better place, if you're sure that's an upstream bug
<pochu> otherwise, this is ok
<pochu> explaining what you have found in the bug report is a good start though
<yjwong> It's upstream, in GVFSD. But GVFS is a subproject of Nautilus?
<pochu> no, but there's is no #gvfs channel and gvfs hackers are in #nautilus
<yjwong> Ah, I see. Thanks for your information (:
<pochu> np
<pochu> (and gvfs discussion is on-topic there)
<yjwong> Alright, thanks. I was afraid it wasn't on topic, and talking about that, I still feel the Ubuntu community is more friendly (:
<pochu> GNOME folks are nice :)
<bdmurray> pochu: there is some packaging python documentation that you've written or worked on right?
<yjwong> Haha sure. But I've never really participated in GNOME, so yeah. I'm copying and pasting my sentence there (:
<pochu> bdmurray: yup
<pochu> bdmurray: I gave a session on OpenWeek, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekhardy/PythonPackaging, which somebody then converted to a tutorial, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python
<pochu> I haven't reviewed it yet though
<emgent> heya pochu :)
<pochu> hey emgent!
<pochu> how are you :)
<emgent> fine, but it`s very hot.. :(
<emgent> and you?
<pochu> fine, thanks :)
<emgent> nice
<Majost> Hello
<bdmurray> Majost: hi there
<Majost> I submitted a case which I think should be looked at with a bit of seriousness
<Majost> 243630
<Majost> It'
<Majost> Not really a security hole... but still pretty important. ;P
<bdmurray> bug 243630
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243630 in ubuntu "Hardy release files contain invalid SHA256 signatures." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243630
<bdmurray> Majost: thanks for bringing it up we are looking into it
<Majost> np
<Majost> =)
<Majost> I didn't check any other releases, but it probably would be wise. heh
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-28
<Hew> Is it appropriate to ask a user to install a package from Intrepid on their Hardy system to test if their issue has been solved?
<bdmurray> Not really.
<Hew> bug #203144 was marked as fixed in Debian, so I think it would be useful for the reporter to test with the latest version in Intrepid. What's the best way to do this? Should I ask them to test on an Intrepid livecd?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203144 in supertuxkart "Supertuxkart didn't work anymore on hardy heron after the last update" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203144
<bdmurray> Testing with a LiveCD is a good idea but I don't think alpha 1 every came out
<Hew> bdmurray: yea, looks like it has been postponed to me as well. They could do it on a daily build, but there's no rush so I'll follow it up later on with an alpha. Thanks for your help :-)
<bdmurray> Hew: No problem
<greg-g> uh oh, my LP karma is starting to go down, dang summer internship interfering with bug triaging :)
 * amireldor_ is away: I'm busy, sorry
<Hobbsee> !away | amireldor_
<ubottu> amireldor_: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * amireldor_ is back (gone 00:00:08)
 * amireldor_ is away: I'm busy, sorry
 * amireldor_ is back (gone 00:00:02)
<amireldor_> Hobbsee, sorry i was testing ex-chat features
<Hobbsee> amireldor_: i'm sure that's not a feature.  i'ts a bug :)
<Hobbsee> amireldor_: and please, not in #ubuntu and such.
<amireldor_> Hobbsee, nah, the bug is inside my brain :) i'm a loco team leader hence the LoCo
<Hobbsee> heh
 * amireldor_ is away: I'm busy, sorry
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the link to subscribe to all bugs in a project in LP can someone give me an example please
<RAOF> gnomefreak: https://edge.launchpad.net/do/+subscribe
<RAOF> Bon apetit
<gnomefreak> RAOF: thanks
<gnomefreak> :( this might not work
<gnomefreak> ha thanks RAOF i did get it to work
<motin_0> Hey guys
<motin_0> I am running into falsely reported duplicates
<motin_0> how can I revert a bug's duplication status?
<motin_0> by having the bug falsely reported against the other one, it is not getting the attention it deserves, and other bugs which really are duplicates cannot be marked as such against it because it is already marked as a dupe...
<motin_0> Here is the false duplicate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/105251
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 105251 in network-manager "NetworkManager wrongly releases DHCP IP (dup-of: 45696)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 45696 in network-manager "NetworkManager can't find interface on resume from suspend" [High,Fix released]
<motin_0> as the marked dupe target is "Fix Released", this bug will _never_ get fixed...
<motin_0> I have been triaging bug the last 6 hours
<motin_0> there are many bugs that would benefit from the ability to choose "Wishlist" importance, and adding the "feature-request" tag - but I do not have account privileges to do so...
<motin_0> how can I apply for a membership in the bug squad?
<motin_0> check my related bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~motin  you will find that I am a genuine ubuntu supporter and a valid triager
<techno_freak> motin_0, you can go to "mark as duplicate" link on the left, and remove the shown bug number, click change
<motin_0> techno_freak: I get an error message when trying that, sorry
<motin_0> no wait
<motin_0> motin_0: there is simply no number there
<techno_freak> motin_0, if you are not in bug control but would like to change, please report it here so people can look at it and change it as required. if you would like to apply for bug control, ping bdmurray
<techno_freak> motin_0, i just now unmarked it from a duplicate
<motin_0> techno_freak: ok great
<motin_0> I guess I'll be posting my proposed changes here until bdmurray gets back to me
<techno_freak> motin_0, then comment it to the bug report
<motin_0> thanks techno_freak
<motin_0> now those bugs are correctly sorted
<techno_freak> motin_0, welcome :)
<bliZZardz> techno_freak , you did not answer a corollary to motion_0's Q : what is the criteria for membership in the BugSquad?
<techno_freak> bliZZardz, read /topic
<techno_freak> motin_0, read /topic
<motin_0> techno_freak: thanks, just applied
<bliZZardz> Q : if compiz is not part of the repos(before Gutsy), should all the bugs(which conform to it) be marked 'Invalid'? (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses also states the same) - i wanted to confirm this.
<techno_freak> bliZZardz, bugs on compiz over which release?
<bliZZardz> techno_freak : check that link - search for 'compiz' in that page.
<bliZZardz> techno_freak : or read my prev msg carefully :)
<techno_freak> bliZZardz, it clearly states ""So the first step will be to find out which package version they have installed. In the event that it is not from the Ubuntu repository the bug should be set to Invalid. ""
<techno_freak> bliZZardz, so you have to first comfirm whether the compiz version is the one in ubuntu repos or not
<techno_freak> if it is not, then mark it as invalid
<techno_freak> frustration building up over bug #38512 :[
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 38512 in rhythmbox "Window close should close, not quit" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/38512
<motin_0> Hi all
<motin_0> I have a suggestion to change the importance of a certain bug from "Wishlist" to "Confirmed", since it's status is "Fix Released": https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/96103
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 96103 in network-manager "NetworkManager does not allow more than one active NIC" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<techno_freak> motin_0, wishlist to confirmed for a fix released bug?
<motin_0> techno_freak: yeah, at least not keeping "Wishlist" since the bug was never a wishlist bug to start of with
<techno_freak> motin_0, fix released is a higher level to confirmed, so you need not change a fix released to confirmed
<techno_freak> motin_0, importance is different from status
<motin_0> techno_freak: yeah I am clearly mixing it up since I do not have an insight in what importance levels are available
<techno_freak> motin_0, if you are not clear please do not do anything without getting clarified here
<techno_freak> motin_0, may be asking the one who marked it as wishlist and fix released might also help
<motin_0> techno_freak: no, I wouldn't and can't change the importance
<motin_0> techno_freak: as a learning case, what would be an appropriate Importance level? is it even relevant to care about the Importance level for Fix Released bugs? it would only be for historical reasons
<techno_freak> motin_0, importance is marked for triaged bugs, so we know how important is to attend the bug. once it is fix released, then you need not worry too much about anything until someone reopens the bug
<motin_0> techno_freak: ok great, then I can move on
<motin_0> thanks
<motin_0> Ok guys, now I'm finishing my 8h bug triaging - thanks for the support
<Iulian> motin_0: 8 hours - that's great!
<motin_0> Iulian: yeah and I'm totally starved and very craving for some human contact atm :P so I'm off to a house-warming party. cheers all!
<\sh> bdmurray: ping
<\sh> bdmurray: bug #243767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243767 in leonov "unique user agent" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243767
<ppp> Should I raise a bug on problems with the patched NVIDIA .09 driver on Intrepid? The driver is patched by an Ubuntu dev to get it working on the 26.6.26 kernel. Asking due to it being patched
<bdmurray> \sh: pong
<\sh> bdmurray: please reply to my comment on bug #243767 :) thx :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243767 in leonov "unique user agent" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243767
<lupo__> hello everybody
<lupo__> i'm looking for the right place to report a bug in the kde-guidance package
<lupo__> ah, got it. never mind :)
<ppp> Since no one replied, I reported it amongst other bugs on Intrepid alpha in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/243817
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243817 in ubuntu "Patched NVIDIA 173.14.09 Unstable on Intrepid" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2008-06-29
<kahrytan> Hello
<kahrytan> Anyone around
<kahrytan> I found new bug. Bug #243845
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243845 in exaile "Exaile breaks with language-pack is missing. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243845
<kahrytan> No one around?
<emma> Hello.
<kahrytan> Hallo, emma
<kahrytan> emma,  im good at finding unintended bugs in ubuntu it seems
<emma> I see, well I suppose this is the place for that.
<kahrytan> emma,  are you mad at me?
<emma> That's off topic for this channel.
<kahrytan> emma,  why are you here?
<kahrytan> aloha macd
<bliZZardz> Whenever there is a kernel ugrade X11 seems to break. I have stumbled on this problem quite often. I use Fiesty(i know quite old, it is wat it is) and did an upgrade yday and NVIDIA bonked.
<bliZZardz> is this noticeable even in Gutsy?
<bliZZardz> got it : Question #12774
<Iulian> G'morning
<kahrytan> Hello
<qense> hello
<Iulian> Hey qense, ompaul.
<kahrytan> aloha, Iulian
<kahrytan> Iulian,  I found myself yet another bug that no one expects to find.
<ompaul> Iulian, hi
<raedwald> Hi, wonder if anyone can help at all?
<raedwald> Has anyone come across an issue with an ALI MoBo chipset under 8.04 where CD/DVD drives on the second IDE channel don't work?
<philsf> I'm trying to report a bug following suspend debugging, but the wiki doesn't mention against which package should I report it. Is it the kernel, acpi-support, or something else?
<philsf> suspend to ram, that is
<philsf> the wiki I'm following is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<philsf> fwiw, I reported it as bug #243967, against linux package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243967 in linux "resume fails after suspend in Lenovo 3000 v100" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243967
<copyofjohan> #244026
<copyofjohan> bug 244026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244026 in gimmix "gimmix needs restart after wakeup from suspend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244026
<copyofjohan> anything usefull to add?
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-22
<kklimonda> any idea what to do with bug 292517?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 292517 in transmission ""Add a torrent" file dialog unusable" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292517
<kklimonda> <kklimonda> charles_: hmm.. I'll ask on #ubuntu-bugs.. I'd mark it probably as Fix released as it's "fixed" in newer version of Ubuntu/Transmission.. but what was exactly fixed is another issue..
<micahg> kklimonda: is anyone else affected?
<kklimonda> micahg: no as far as I know.
<micahg> You shouldn't mark it fix released unless you know what's fixed
<micahg> As far as I understand the policy
<micahg> you can check the changelog to transmission to see if it's listed
<micahg> otherwise, I'd mark invalid if no one is affected anymore
<kklimonda> no, transmission's dev is the one who made the last comment and he also doesn't know what was it. It sounds similar to a gtk+ bug I've seen few times but then it shouldn't be fixed by installing newer version of Transmission.
<micahg> well, does the new transmission rely on a newer GTK lib
<micahg> ?
<kklimonda> newer transmision was installed on 8.10 from PPA so gtk+ wasn't updated..
<charles_> no, it doesn't
<micahg> ok
<charles_> I'm not saying it's fixed, or not fixed
<micahg> so maybe it was something specific in the usage of GTK in transmission that's been fixed
<charles_> but the OP is now on Vista and can't respond to questions
<micahg> and the other GTK fixes fixed it globally?
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so mark invalid
<micahg> and if user switches back and has an isssue, user can reopen
<charles_> is there a stock comment for this? :)
<micahg> not really
<micahg> this would be
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<micahg> if user could confirm
<micahg> but maybe you can tweak
<micahg> instead of being fixed, say user is unable to test or something
<charles_> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/292517/comments/8
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 292517 in transmission ""Add a torrent" file dialog unusable" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<micahg> Looks good charles_
<micahg> I was about to attempt to verify
<charles_> that would be nice
<micahg> charles_: I don't experience it on an Intrepid LiveCD
<micahg> with 1.34
<charles_> micahg: ok.  thanks for giving it a spin
<micahg> np, Virtualbox is great
<charles_> kklimonda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission will look so empty once 1.72 gets merged :)
<YoBoY> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi thekorn!
<bcurtiswx> so theres a bug, thats has a fix upstream.. does this mean the ubuntu bug can be marked fix released?  or do i have to wait for it to be uploaded to ubuntu
<pedro_> bcurtiswx: second option
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: thx :)
<pedro_> you're welcome
<bcurtiswx> pedro_: would fix-committed be appropriate,  or is that only for people who have been assigned to the bug?
<bddebian> Boo
<bcurtiswx> hi bddebian
<pedro_> bcurtiswx: on the desktop bugs we use fix-committed but on the rest of the distro it's only used if the fix was committed to a bzr branch
<bddebian> Hello bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> pedro: ok, thx again
<pedro_> no problem :-)
<bcurtiswx> hi hggdh
<hggdh> hi bcurtiswx, good morning
<bcurtiswx> good morning
<plars> does lp have a way to see who marked something as a dup?
<hggdh> plars, try the activity log
<hggdh> (not sure it will be there, though)
<hggdh> plars, worst scenario, the ubuntu-bugs mailinglist archives will have it, since an email will be sent out to the list
<plars> that had it, thanks hggdh
<plars> looks like someone just misfired, probably a copy/paste into the wrong bug type thing
<kklimonda_> is apport still disabled in karmic?
<hggdh> kklimonda_, it should not
<seb128> by default yes
<seb128> we get enough bugs already
<seb128> there is usually no point to get flooded by crash bugs in early unstable versions
<hggdh> at which point is apport enabled, then? Late alphas, or beta?
<seb128> hggdh: before beta, could be for the next alpha version
<hggdh> thanks, seb128
<vimpulse> hi all.  I'm currently not running Ubuntu.  But I wonder:  In Ubuntu, does a bug reporting tool, or at least a friendly dialog box, pop up when an application has an X protocol error such as BadMatch and suddenly quits?
<andresmujica> we've got apport for that
<andresmujica> it's enabled by default during the develpment cycle and then disabled by default (as far as i know)
<hggdh> on standard releases, indeed
<andresmujica> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<vimpulse> I googled some more.  I saw one user mention (in 2008) that Apport didn't open when they got a BadMatch X error:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-892466.html .  1.  Are you sure that apport pops up when a BadMatch happens?  2.  What if someone is running an LTS release and an app quits with an X error?  Do they get any friendly dialog box that tells them what the error was?  3.  In general, when Ubun
<vimpulse> it suddenly quits within 10 seconds of starting up, does Ubuntu display a dialog box showing its stdout and stderr?
<hggdh> vimpulse, (1) no, I am not sure. If you have such an error, you can check it (I do not); (2) by default apport is disabled on stable releases; (3) no, but details of the error should be available on the logs
<vimpulse> In the case where an app *segfaults* on an LTS version of Ubuntu, what happens?  Does the app simply disappear with no dialog box to tell you what happened?
<micahg> vimpulse: sometimes you'll get notified
<hggdh> in the case an app "sig"-faults -- be it any signal -- on any Ubuntu release (except the devel one), then there will be not much indication of the failure, except if the app itself traps the fault
<micahg> vimpulse: you can enable apport on a stable release if you wish
<Pici> sig?
<hggdh> signal, Pici
<hggdh> sigsegv, sigabrt, sigill, etc
<vimpulse> why not enable Apport by default even on LTS releases?  That way, segfaults will be more apparent.
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: don't forget that if you dupe a bug you have to carry over any tasks that don't exist on the dipe
<micahg> vimpulse: not everyone wants to submit bugs
<vimpulse> micahg:  they won't have to.  But the fact that apport appears will make it clear that the program crashed.
<micahg> yes, but the purpose of apport in ubuntu AFAIK is to submit bugs to launchpad
<vimpulse> micahg:  ok fine, here's another idea.  You could show a dialog like Vista does.  "This program crashed.  Close it or restart it?"
<micahg> I think KDE apps might already do that
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: *dupe, otherwise you lose data like you did with the papercuts bug
<rendero> hello, in kde, sometimes all icons disappear
<rendero> when i put the cursor on them
<rendero> is there a bug about
<micahg> rendero: try #ubuntu for support, this channel is for triaging bugs
<rendero> ok
<micahg> please :)
<vimpulse> rendero:  and once you get there,
<hggdh> heh
 * micahg winks at hggdh
<vimpulse> rendero:  please say your whole question on one long long line, since each time you press Enter, you cause perhaps 100K or even half a megabyte to go out over the Internet.
<micahg> maybe we should change this to ubuntu-triage?
<hggdh> vimpulse, I also consider this a nice option
<vimpulse> hggdh:  a nice option for what?
<vimpulse> micahg:  if you named it that, I wouldn't've found it.  Debian calls theirs #debian-bugs, and I think other distros name theirs similarly too.
<hggdh> vimpulse, sorry, we lost context: a pop-up stating the app crashed, restart/no/report
<vimpulse> hggdh:  yes
<hggdh> vimpulse, why not propose it on brainstorm?
<micahg> vimpulse: we have a list of ubuntu IRC channels at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vimpulse> micahg:  i never check that list, I just guess :)
<vimpulse> (I used to use Ubuntu.)
<vimpulse> hggdh:  do good ideas from brainstorm really have a good chance of getting implemented?
<micahg> hggdh: +1
<vimpulse> hggdh:  am I better off filing a bug against apport?
<vimpulse> micahg:  :)
<micahg> vimpulse: brainstorm allows the come bug trackermunity to give feedback without cluttering th
<micahg> ugh
<hggdh> vimpulse, a good idea will be looked at
<micahg> brainstorm allows the community to give feedback without cluttering the bug tracker
<micahg> is the brainstorm channel for ideas or support for brainstorm?
<micahg> #ubuntu-brainstorm
<micahg> hmm seems to be empty
<hggdh> rather
<micahg> hggdh: ??
<hggdh> rather empty, I meant
<micahg> ah
<micahg> hggdh: are appropriate comics allowed in teh channel?
<hggdh> just forgot the other half of it ;-)
<hggdh> micahg, I would say yes. Being completely serious is a bore... being critical of oneself, on the other hand, is very good (and some say it is a genetic trait :-)
<micahg> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/DilbertDailyStrip/~3/BE5LlQEtD_M/
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> I like it
<maxb> This is bizarre. I have a Word document that imports fine into OOo on one machine but not on another.
<maxb> The only difference I can think of is that one is i386 and the other is amd64. Both Karmic.
<hggdh> same version, maxb?
<maxb> yup, current karmic on both
<hggdh> bug it ;-) it indeed bizarre...
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: where do you find whats bring built for ubuntu now and recent successes/fails
<bcurtiswx> being*
<bcurtiswx> well, i guess anyone can answer that :P
<plars> bcurtiswx: https://launchpad.net/builders
<bcurtiswx> plars: ty
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, sorry -- my xchat flatly refuses to beep when I am adressed.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: pidgin?
<bcurtiswx> i meant, you should try pidgin
<bcurtiswx> then you get a special notification bubble too :D
<hggdh> I did use pidgin for a while, but it is too full of features; I find xchat saner ;-)
<bcurtiswx> are you testing empathy?
<bcurtiswx> seems much less feature full
<bcurtiswx> and has telepathy-idle for IRC connection
<bcurtiswx> brb
<hggdh> I briefly tried it, but there was no channel users list, so I went back to xchat
<vimpulse> micahg:  hggdh:  thanks for your answers and suggestions.  I filed "Tell the user the program crashed, and offer to relaunch it" at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/20368/
<hggdh> vimpulse, thank you.
<bcurtiswx> back
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: the 2.27.3 fixes it.. its gonna be in the PPA shortly this week
<bcurtiswx> but i found that a pain too
<bcurtiswx> the no users list
<vimpulse> maxb:  attach the word document to the bug, if you can.
<maxb> Company confidential, sadly.
<maxb> Not as if I'd be forced to use Word documents for any other reason! :-)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, thanks
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: yw :)
<bencrisford> !info pessulus
<ubot4> bencrisford: pessulus (source: pessulus): lockdown editor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<chrisccoulson> mrooney - which papercuts bug?
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: oh sorry, bug 390780
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390780 in gdm ""Login Window" application's minimum window height inhibits visibility (dup-of: 189192)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390780
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 189192 in gdm "gdmsetup dialog is to big for 1024 x 768 resolution" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189192
<mrooney> hey that's a new ubot feature to me
<chrisccoulson> ah
<chrisccoulson> i missed that papercut task deliberately;)
<chrisccoulson> gdm-setup no longer exists in the new gdm which will appear in karmic shortly, so there's not much point in focusing any effort on that
<mrooney> chrisccoulson: oh okay, a comment would probably be useful to that effect so the person or other people who discover it know why :)
<chrisccoulson> yeah, i probably should have done that
<chrisccoulson> thanks for spotting it:)
<bcurtiswx> is there anything big about the new GDM?
<Dario_Andres> Does anyone know how to contact the maintainer of "software-properties-kde". I need to notify them about a change they should do about its bug reporting address
<dtchen> Dario_Andres: the maintainer is listed as michael vogt, aka mvo here on Freenode
<dtchen> Dario_Andres: perhaps the best approach is to file a bug affecting the software-properties source package using Launchpad
<Dario_Andres> dtchen: thanks a lot... I will try to file a report...
<dtchen> Dario_Andres: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+filebug
<Dario_Andres> thanks :)
<Dario_Andres> I need to search for my launchpad account
<bcurtiswx> Dario_Andres
<bcurtiswx> https://edge.launchpad.net/~andrebajotierra
<bcurtiswx> ?
<Dario_Andres> weird
<Dario_Andres> that page exists and it is me
<Dario_Andres> but my nick/mail is andreSbajotierra
<Dario_Andres> I guess this "pseudo-account" was created from PO KDE files... (in which I mispelled my own mail address one time)
<bcurtiswx> that spelling brings up the same name
<bcurtiswx> same pasge*
<bcurtiswx> eek
<bcurtiswx> page*
<Dario_Andres> I already had a launchpad account, I reseted the password and now I'm getting an error: "This account cannot be used."
<Dario_Andres> err... :-\
<Dario_Andres> may be it is easier to contact the maintainer.... he needs to add a line.... and I will be happy :D
<bcurtiswx> well if all else fails, just create a new launchpad page (i.e. you aren't losing anything important by doing that).
<Dario_Andres> finally I sent him an email.
<Dario_Andres> thanks for the help bcurtiswx and dtchen, see you later :)
<bcurtiswx> since im the reporter i don't want to do this.. but bug #264405 i don't experience anymore so idk if it can be invalidated or not
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 264405 in empathy "empathy maximization from tray icon bug" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264405
<bcurtiswx> yw Dario
<bcurtiswx> but i gotta go anyways
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-23
<torkiano> hello, I'd like to request the package of a new version of autotools (1.11)
<torkiano> How is the process? The same as new packages?
<andresmujica> if it's already updated at debian https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<andresmujica> but beware the sync is over this week if i'm not lost..
<torkiano> It is not in debian
<torkiano> andresmujica, 1.11 is important because a very usefull macro: AM_SILENT_RULES
<torkiano> more info: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=580062 and  http://live.gnome.org/GnomeGoals/NicerBuilds
<ubot4> Gnome bug 580062 in general "Add shave support to gnome-common" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<torkiano> andresmujica, Do you know a PPA with automake1.11 ?
<andresmujica> https://launchpad.net/~bhavi/bhavi-upstream-testing
<andresmujica> hmm
<andresmujica> it's old..
<andresmujica> probably is too late to make that change.. debian is still on 1.10, try at #ubuntu-devel probably they would help you more there..
<torkiano> andresmujica, thank you!
<andresmujica> torkiano: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=512704
<ubot4> Debian bug 512704 in automake "automake: New upstream version available" [Wishlist,Open]
<andresmujica> this your upstream bug.
<torkiano> andresmujica, mmm that is for 1.10.2
<torkiano> :/
<andresmujica> look further down
<andresmujica> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=512704#20
<ubot4> Debian bug 512704 in automake "automake: New upstream version available" [Wishlist,Open]
<torkiano> ohj great
<torkiano> How is the process, then? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess ?
<bcurtiswx> good evening all
<thekorn> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<torkiano> Hello, CAn anyone confirm bug #390909 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390909 in automake "[needs-packaging] automake1.11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390909
<bddebian> Boo
<thekorn> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi thekorn
<oxocoffee> Not sure if this is proper channel t report/ask. But I have a c++ application that failes to build on Xubuntu 9.04. Here is simple and error. http://gcc.pastebin.com/m15221a77
<charlie-tca> This channel is for reported bugs discussion and triageing. I would try in #xubuntu or #xubuntu-devel
<charles_> anyone around with a ppc who can do a two-minute test for me?
<charles_> the test: download http://beta.legaltorrents.com/get/459-image-pack-1.torrent, try to open it with Transmission, and see if it crashes as a result.  (ticket 377334)
<billybigrigger> are you using 9.04 or 9.10?
<billybigrigger> cause i know there is a bug with gtk file chooser, that will crash transmission or deluge or whatever if you try and change where the torrent is being downloaded
<charles_> yeah, I saw a ticket for that in 9.10
<charles_> OP reported this with Transmission 1.5x, so most likely it's 9.04
<billybigrigger> fire up a terminal, run tail -f /var/log/syslog and make transmission crash
<billybigrigger> paste the output here, should only be a single line
<charles_> billybigrigger: I'm not seeing the behavior reported in 377334.  The OP theorized that it might be a ppc-only issue, which is why I'm looking a ppc user to confirm/refute
<billybigrigger> well you can still try and debug and see what is causing the crash
<charles_> how?  I'm not seeing the crash
<charles_> I said that already :)
<kklimonda> I was wondering what to do with bug 377334 myself. What is our policy about supporting unsupported architectures? ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 377334 in transmission "transmission crashes reproducable for certain torrents" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/377334
 * kklimonda pokes ubo.. ok, he's out.. ;)
<bcurtiswx> good morning everyone
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, good morning
<BUGabundo> Bom S. João para tds, e cuidado com as espinhas :))
<hggdh> BUGabundo, wrong channel? ;-)
<BUGabundo> naaa
<BUGabundo> have you ever had one ?
<hggdh> what S. Joao?
<hggdh> yes
<BUGabundo> oh really hggdh
<BUGabundo> ?
<BUGabundo> I thougth you lived all your live away from here
<hggdh> no, not *all* live
<hggdh> my father was portuguese...
<hggdh> my mother daughter of european unknown stock, I was born in Brazil, and I live in the US. And married a german. So confusion abounds :-D
<BUGabundo> haha
<BUGabundo> poor kijs
<BUGabundo> *kids
<BUGabundo> if they ever try to do a family tree they will spend 80 days around the world
<BUGabundo> hey seb128
<seb128> BUGabundo: hi
<hggdh> :-) yes they will... we have tried, but from my mother's side we have no clue. From my father's was easy, old family
<hggdh> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> hggdh: yo
<hggdh> hi jcastro, I am interested in being a contact/liasson/whatever to Evo and coreutils
<jcastro> oh awesome
<jcastro> can you give me a day or two to get the roles/wiki and all that straightened out?
<hggdh> yes, of course
 * jcastro puts hggdh on the list-of-awesome.
 * hggdh blushes. Hard.
<hggdh> do we open code bugs against debian?
<BUGabundo> err?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: more details please
<micahg> upstream?
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> if you have time :)
<hggdh> ok, done
<hggdh> now we wait for the ack from Debian before adding an upstream...
<micahg> you mean in LP or debian bug tracker?
<hggdh> debian bts
<micahg> yep
<micahg> hggdh: I'd say add the upstream now
<hggdh> micahg, already done ;-)
<micahg> :)
<bcurtiswx> bdmurray: i just read your response to the bug control app.  you mentioned that the user should bring comments from upstream and add them to ubuntu.. can't we get the bug watch updater to do that?
<bdmurray> bcurtiswx: well, the particular thing I was referencing was a workaround not all comments
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: AFAIK only on BTS that install the LP plugin
<bdmurray> That's correct comment syncing only works with BTS with the Launchpad plugin installed
<bcurtiswx> well, would it be beneficial to us to have a program add comments upstream to our reports?
<micahg> not always, I would suggest the triager subscribe upstream and post anything useful to LP
<micahg> I do this for mozilla bugs and there's a lot of noise on their bugtracker
<micahg> as well as developers working to solve the problem that the reporters don't need to see
<bcurtiswx> micahg: ok, i was thinking that would be one of the few problems
<bcurtiswx> i would now if i had the time, but im at a conference.. would someone add that to an appropriate bug triage wiki page?
<bcurtiswx> actually i can, its only a sentence to the how to triage page
<bcurtiswx> done
<bcurtiswx> that just shows how boring this conference is :-X
<hggdh> I do not remember many exciting conferences, or simposia, or whatever...
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: lol
<bcurtiswx> good point
<hggdh> well, there was one I would like to have been to -- when my brother finished his sabbatical at MIT, he gave a presentation: "One year at MIT. And So what?"
<bcurtiswx> hahahahaha
<hggdh> he told me later it was well-attended ;-)
<bcurtiswx> i would have been there
<bdmurray> hggdh: Couldn't we get part of your evolution hook integrated?
<hggdh> bdmurray, yes, of course
<hggdh> I will check with seb tomorrow about getting it done
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-24
<hggdh> bdmurray, I will also move on with the pidgin piece
<bdmurray> hggdh: great, thanks for doing that.  I didn't want your work to be forgotten if yo uwill
<hggdh> bdmurray, np
<micahg1> ping hggdh
<micahg> or ping bdmurray
 * BUGabundo likes the 'or'
<hggdh> micahg, pong
<micahg> hi
<micahg> got some weird one
<micahg> bug 387822
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 387822 in firefox-3.0 "Clicking on Firefox address bar doesn't select all text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387822
<micahg> here's what I wrote
<micahg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202496/
<micahg> wasn't sure if it was overboard
<hggdh> looking at it now
<BUGabundo> looks okay
<BUGabundo> a bit too techy
<hggdh> its OK, micahg
<micahg> even my line about windows on linux ?:)
<hggdh> but this can be documented for these users
<hggdh> yes
<micahg> what?
<micahg> the reporter mentioned the workaround
<hggdh> yes, if users want
<hggdh> it
<hggdh> but -- as far as I can see -- good work
<micahg> Where should it be documented?
<hggdh> micahg, the point I was trying to make (and, at the same time, looking for my dogs) is that this could be made clearer somewhere
<hggdh> now, *where*... beats me
<micahg> hggdh: already in teh manual/tips http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Browsing+basics?style_mode=inproduct#Navigating_to_another_page
<hggdh> heh. I agree. Already where it should be :-)
 * BUGabundo $ bed ; echo command not found. please try apt-get install sleepdisorder 
<e-jat> bug 391212
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391212 in configglue "Error installing python-configglue v. 0.2dev-0ubuntu1 on Python 2.4" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391212
<dholbach> good morning
<thekorn> good morning
<MTecknology> mvo: you around?
<MTecknology> mvo: You may want to look at a bug. It probably deserves Invalid. The reporter won't be giving you any further data that you can use and what they did give youe didn't help. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/354008
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 354008 in update-manager "update manager did not complete; system was trashed between 8.10 and 9.04" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mvo> MTecknology: thanks, I have a look
<maxb_> Hi, the ABI 10 kernel seems to have changed the name with which my synaptics touchpad is reported, causing hal to not know that it's a touchpad. Bug on hal, or bug on linux for spurious name change? :-)
<mvo> MTecknology: yeah, without the logs the report is not useful unfortunatly
<MTecknology> mvo: I saw you take over it and ignored it from there, but I'm going through any bugs in my list and trying to clean them out.
<mvo> MTecknology: feel free to close it now, I'm happy to help with further questions on other reports
<MTecknology> all done
<mvo> thanks!
<MTecknology> mvo: 242 active bugs....
<MTecknology> ouch
<mvo> yeah :(
<MTecknology> what bugs do you work on primarily?
<mvo> I need to trim down this list
<mvo> mostly around update-manager/apt/synaptic
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/278434
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 278434 in busybox "Busy Box 1.10.2 error while installing Ibex beta version" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> what do I need to do with this kind of bugs ?
<dupondje> set to Invalid or ? cause Ibex Beta ... no need to keep the bug there imo ?
<maxb> Which package should get "KMS breaks usplash" bugs?
<maxb> and ditto "KMS breaks desktop brighness applet" bugs?
 * BUGabundo export car; do wash && clean; done; eat; sleep
<Lavir> Hi everybody! Please tell where should I file the bug? Or how to make Ubuntu to ask "Document is unsaved. Save?" when I select "reboot".
<Lavir> Oh. Sorry. The first question is already answered. :-[
<hggdh> Lavir, so what is your question?
<Lavir> How to make Ubuntu to ask "Document is unsaved. Save?" when I select "reboot"?
<hggdh> what programme? How do you select 'reboot'? ;-)
<Lavir> Sorry, I have Linux Mint... But it is based on the latest version of Ubuntu. I open GEdit, type something and then reboot through Gnome menu. GEdit does not ask me to save my work.
<hggdh> Lavir, this *does* sound like a sensible request. Since you are running Linux Mint, I *think* -- and I am not sure, since I do not deal with Mint -- that you should open a bug against it on Mint; Mint triagers will forward the bug to us
<hggdh> if they agree this should be looked at.
<greg-g> Lavir: that is because the system just tells gedit to "close now or else!" which doesn't give it the opportunity to ask for your input. However, I see how that would be useful, the implementation side is a bit complicated/hairy most likely. I think a blueprint might be in order here.
<hggdh> greg-g, +1
<hggdh> this really should be an option: reboot now, or reboot with saves
<hggdh> potential impacts abound, though
<Lavir> OK. Could you please test this in Ubuntu? Just right now?
<Lavir> Just to get a confirmation.
<hggdh> will do. Hang on, I will flip off/on (but I think I know what will happen)
<hggdh> Lavir, I was gladly surprised when I *tried* to logout (*NOT* reboot): Gnome asked me to save the file
<charlie-tca> Actually, Xubuntu with gedit will hang and wait for you to find the document. Is Mint the same?
<hggdh> and I got an option to Lock screen/Cancel/Logout anyway
<hggdh> charlie-tca, with logout or reboot?
<charlie-tca> reboot
<hggdh> interesting. Will test mine, never had this scenario before
<charlie-tca> I have to look in each workspace to find what it wants me to do
<hggdh> brb
<Lavir> Gnome-based Mint's GEdit does not ask anything when rebooting.
<charlie-tca> I think it is reported on launchpad, too
<hggdh> OK. Karmic will also hang on the reboot command waiting for user input
<hggdh> Lavir, I am running Ubuntu+1; Mint is probably Jaunty-based, or older
<Lavir> Jaunty-based.
<hggdh> which means: either this was implemented on Karmic, or Mint is missing something
<Lavir> Khmmm, I'll try to check father's computer, he has the latest updates.
<charlie-tca> Mine does it in both jaunty and karmic
<hggdh> the plot thickens, and points to Mint ;-)
<charlie-tca> drives me nuts! I have 10 workspaces to look at when it hangs
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> yes, I was wondering about the possible impacts...
<Lavir> Cancel. Mint with latest updates does like hggdh wrote: showing "Save?" dialog and that "Lock/etc" popup.
<hggdh> Lavir, welcome to the triager's world ;-)
<Lavir> Thank you all guys for the test!
<hggdh> welcome
<shadeslayer> hey guys i want to help with triaging for the next 4 weeks,im reading the wiki and will start in about 2-3 hours....can i come here for sagely advice?
<bencrisford> shadeslayer: Uh huh :)
<bencrisford> course you can :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> ive filed a few paperkuts my self :P
<BUGabundo> I haven't even had the time to look at most that have been marked :/
<BUGabundo> shame on me
<shadeslayer> BUGabundo: hehe... ive filed one regarding the accessibility of the IRC :)
<shadeslayer> wow...this is a _huge_ wiki :)
<bcurtiswx> good afternoon all
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: more like 23.30
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: ok ok, its 16:30 HERE
<dupondje> 00:30 here ;)
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: shiu. don't yell
<bcurtiswx> well i guess i will go with good morning/afternoon/evening/night ?
<bcurtiswx> im happy that empathy has irc chatroom userlists now
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: ^^
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, hum. OK, I will bite once more ;-)
<hggdh> brb
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: cool :-), ok
<hggdh> hum. bcurtiswx, yes, the user list is here. But it takes a lot of space
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: you can shrink it'
<hggdh> vertically?
<hggdh> one id, two empty lines, another id, etc
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: ah you don't like all the whitespace?
<hggdh> nope
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-25
<hggdh> waste. I am from the time a large computer had 160K
<bcurtiswx> well other empathy chat rooms, youll see users icons.
<bcurtiswx> hahaha, i think it would be a great wishlist bug to suggest an improvement with telepathy-idle (or empathy is thats what does that)
<bcurtiswx> its still devel, so i imagine it will change before karmic
<bcurtiswx> and a suggestion like yours may make it in
<hggdh> mine? I have no power here
<bcurtiswx> i mean in a telepathy-idle or empathy bug report wishlist suggesting the space be reduced
<bcurtiswx> (im asking in #telepathy now)
<hggdh> yes. And I see no room list
<micahg1>  /nick micahg
<jj__> im using ubuntu 64bit,, after the new kernel update with the new fglrx drivers from ubuntu it randomly freezes
<jj__> i have removed the prop drivers and now using open source video drivers and it works fine
<micahg> which version?
<jj__> which version?  im using ubuntu 64bit edition
<jj__> the drivers installed from hardware drivers
<jj__> but removing them and using opensource all works now
<micahg> I suggest going to amd's site and downloading the latest drivers
<micahg> the amd installer can generate debian packages for your ubuntu version
<micahg> or you can use the open source drivers
<jj__> i am fine with opensource but drawback is no 3d.. but even before the kernel update prop drivers from amd or ubuntus  hardware drivers  have issues with the graphic card i have
<micahg> which card do you have?
<jj__> 3450
<jj__> hd 3450
<jj__> mobile version
<micahg> is that a new card?
<jj__> yes its not the newest but it has been out for a while now
<micahg> I have the hd 3200
<micahg> I just use the installer for amd to build the latest drivers
<jj__> do you have any issues?
<micahg> nope
<jj__> the thing is .... how would you remove it?
<micahg> what version of Ubuntu?
<micahg> jaunty?
<micahg> remove what?
<jj__> ive installed the amd installer and removing it is a pain
<jj__> lol
<jj__> the driver if its trouble
<micahg> no
<micahg> use the installer to generate .deb packages
<micahg> run it with --help
<micahg> and it'll give you the command switch
<jj__> ive never tried using the --help before thank you
<dholbach> good morning
<jj_> is there any way to enable the newly installed video driver without rebooting?
<dholbach> jj_: restart X?
<jj_> dholbach,  how is that done without logging off or rebooting?
<dholbach> I dunno if just logging out and logging in is good enough - to be safe: log out, ctrl-alt-f1, log in, type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart; exit", log in normally
<jj_> dholbach,  well i didnt wanna cancel downloads or anything,, guess i'll wait :P
<dholbach> that probably makes sense :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<dcraven> Hi, I think this bug should be set to Wishlist --> bug #391359
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391359 in ubuntu "Feature request: System restore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391359
<dcraven> Apparently I'm supposed to post those here :)
<YoBoY> checkpoints ... :]
<paxster> Bug #391804 should most likely be categorized as wishlist
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391804 in hundredpapercuts "nautilus-open-terminal should be included in default Ubuntu install" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391804
<Hobbsee> !info nautilus-open-terminal karmic
<ubot4> Hobbsee: nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13-2 (karmic), package size 41 kB, installed size 780 kB
<Hobbsee> that'd be nice
<shadeslayer> if i cannot reproduce a issue in a old release of KDE with a newer release of KDE,what should i mark that bug as?
<shadeslayer> bug 361129
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 361129 in tagua "calendar widget messes taskbar up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361129
<paxster> what should bug 391945 regarding the pidgin/yahoo issue be marked as?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391945 in pidgin "unable to connect  yahoo" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391945
<shadeslayer> paxster:i think a fix has been comitted
<shadeslayer> !yahoo
<ubot4> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cs101.msg.mud.yahoo.com and see if that helps.
<shadeslayer> or give that as a comment
<paxster> i gave a comment telling them to get the fixed version, 2.5.7
<paxster> I never had any luck changing the paging server
<shadeslayer> paxster: depends on person to person...
<paxster> true
<shadeslayer> paxster: i think it works in koepet
<shadeslayer> *kopete
<paxster> shadeslayer: connecting to yahoo?
<shadeslayer> paxster: yeah...im trying right npw
<shadeslayer> *now
<shadeslayer> nope...
<paxster> shadeslayer: there is a pidgin release that fixes the problem - so I directed them there and gave the other work around - hopefully that will help
<shadeslayer> that will hopefully fix the problem..
<shadeslayer> i hate it when mail providers overhaul their servers....
<lesshaste> hi all
<xteejx> hi guys
<BUGabundo> hey xteejx
<BUGabundo> and hello everyone
<BUGabundo> hi YoBoY
<xteejx> hey BUGabundo :)
<YoBoY> hi BUGabundo
<YoBoY> hi everyone
<dupondje> bugs that are reported on launchpad, concerning a ppa package, thats invalid right ?
<Ampelbein> dupondje: That depends on the bug. If it can be reproduced with the package in the archive, it is not invalid.
<Ampelbein> dupondje: can you give the bugnumber?
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wammu/+bug/388905
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 388905 in wammu "package conflict and failed dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<Ampelbein> dupondje: yeah, that's invalid. the packager supposedly made a mistake in packaging (not adding appropriate Replaces/Conflicts). It would be nice to know, which ppa the reporter used to install so that we can track the issue down.
<niadh> I have a new bug can't reproduce, do i mark it invalid (am taking part in the banshee bug day having been away doing my thesis for almost a year)
<dupondje> Ampelbein: so invalid or incomplete ? ;)
<niadh> I thought invalid since I can't reproduce it using the criteria I was given
<Ampelbein> dupondje: invalid.
<niadh> I am using a later version though
<niadh> Can always ask em to try the PPA version themselves
<Ampelbein> niadh: Even if you can't reproduce, the bug could still be valid, e.g. on a different architecture. Can you give the bugnumber?
<niadh> 389659
<Ampelbein> bug 389659
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389659 in banshee "System file queue not played correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389659
<niadh> Being a C# application why would it behave different on different architecture?
<Ampelbein> niadh: that was only one reason why it could still be a valid report.
<niadh> Fair enough, I didn't mean to sound as if it I was saying you were wrong, just curious
<Ampelbein> niadh: no offense taken ;-)
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/392081
<dupondje> lol :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392081 in evolution "I've received yesterday a message with date of today !" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> funny one
<niadh> Should I mark this bug as incomplete then?
<Ampelbein> niadh: I'd ask to test with a daily live-cd and set status to incomplete, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Needing%20testing%20in%20the%20development%20release
<niadh> okies, cool
<seb128> niadh, rather than testing on a CD ask for a screenshot and a copy of the message to see if that's due to the email
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/376065 <- chinese language = incomplete ? :P
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 376065 in evolution "issue 1  email problem with evolution the sent and sent and receive  position does not operate the message saying the gnome pilot seems to be not installed , then the issue 2 is during  the software update there is a message saying E: dpkg is interupted " [Undecided,New]
<niadh> to see if what's due to the email?
<Ampelbein> seb128: i was suggesting to ask for bug 389659, not the evolution one.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389659 in banshee "System file queue not played correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389659
<seb128> Ampelbein, ah ok, I joined the channel after that one
<niadh> There's a single stand alone bug in todays bug day list a patch has been written, it's been confirmed by a user or two but a comment states it's been fixed upstream, I'm not quite sure what to do
<niadh> it's bug: 338695
<pedro_> bug 338695
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 338695 in banshee "Banshee album art is blurred in notification bubbles" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/338695
<pedro_> niadh: the patch is for banshee 1.4.3 but that's a small detail and doesn't qualify as an SRU
<niadh> SRU?
<pedro_> niadh: Stable Release Updates : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<niadh> Ah security fix
<pedro_> niadh: and it's fixed on 1.5.0 anyways but that version is still not available on karmic
<pedro_> niadh: just add a comment with that information and mark the bug as triaged (lightgreen) on the hug day page
<niadh> But it IS fixed so it can be marked off the list anyway because there is a confirmed fix?
<pedro_> niadh: yeap
<niadh> cool
<pedro_> niadh: thanks for the help :-)
<niadh> Your welcome, been working on my thesis all this academic year, felt bad I couldn't do any bug stuff
<niadh> If a bug has been attached to an upstream bug do I can't mark it as confirmed even if I have the bug happen to me can I? I have to wait for upstream, right?
<pedro_> niadh: if a bug was sent upstream you can mark it as confirmed yes, please do also check if the upstream report contains all the information available on the ubuntu report, such reports should be marked as triaged if you don't have the rights to do so, just ask here in the channel for someone to do it for you
<niadh> it has been marked as triged I believe, its bug 253785 if you are interested
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 253785 in exaile "Apps can't sync with Rockbox" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253785
<pedro_> niadh: ah yeap i was just looking that
<pedro_> niadh: the bug that was linked into the banshee tasks was wrong it was the same as the rhythmbox one btw
<niadh> Ah, I'll let you deal with it then since you'll know more
<pedro_> niadh: i've just looked on the upstream bts and link that one
<niadh> is that is more or less done with then?
<pedro_> niadh: yeap, I've just marked it as triaged so we're done with it
<niadh> cool
<niadh> This bug: 340401 am pretty sure it's a limitation of gtk not banshee, I didn't think the folder select widget in GTK allowed you to select multiple folders, or am I wrong?
<pedro_> bug 340401
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 340401 in banshee "Import from Local Folder should allow you to select more than one folder to import from" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340401
<pedro_> niadh: you can set that property on the gtkfilechooser, it's just a matter to the banshee import dialog to set that
<pedro_> niadh: may you send that upstream?
<niadh> I could do if you think we should?
<pedro_> niadh: instructions on how to do it are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME
<pedro_> niadh: yeap it's a valid enhancement request
<niadh> cool
<niadh> can also use this time to bring this bug to peoples attention: 272161 it's not one I personally suffer from but one I know lots of my friends have
<niadh> I submitted it quite some time ago and it's not seen much attention since
<yofel> hey, any vim users here that could confirm bug 392086 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392086 in vim "[karmic] vim-7.2.148-2ubuntu2 - broken regexp in debchangelog.vim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392086
<niadh> pedro_: I'm not actually sure how to upstream something
<niadh> Do I need to create a new upstream bug or something?
<pedro_> niadh: yes sr
<pedro_> niadh: you need to create an account there if you don't have one already and create a new bug on the product you're forwarding to in this case banshee
<pedro_> niadh: if you want to, just create the account and i'd help you trough the process
<niadh> Ok, am pretty sure I have a bugzilla acount, but will check
<pedro_> alrighty
<niadh> pedro_: am into bugzilla
<pedro_> niadh: super, before sending one bug there we need to look if there's one reported already
<pedro_> niadh: just click on the search link at the top of the bugzilla page
<niadh> yup
<pedro_> it will lead you to a page that says: Short Bug Search Form
<niadh> yup
<pedro_> ok so we only want to search on the banshee bugs so we use something like:
<pedro_> product:banshee keywords
<pedro_> when keywords are the ones we want to search for there
<pedro_> with "product:banshee" we are just searching on that product and not in the whole bugzilla database
<niadh> yeah
<pedro_> which will take much more  longer
<niadh> there doesn't appear to be a bug similar to this one already in bugzilla
<pedro_> niadh: ok let's report a new one then, click on New bug on the top left of the page
<niadh> so it's either a usablity bug or feature
<pedro_> or here: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi
<pedro_> niadh: seems more like a feature request to me but not an usability issue
<niadh> I thought feature but I just thought it might be argued it could be a usablity one
<pedro_> niadh: well you can add a keyword for that in you think it's an usability issue
<pedro_> niadh: let's fill the report first
<niadh> Nah feature is fine
<niadh> Banshee is listed in other applications so I found
<pedro_> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=banshee <-
<pedro_> right
<niadh> importing looks like a good tag
<pedro_> select the right component, version and severity
<pedro_> component in this case is : importing
<niadh> version well should i put latest or git-master?
<pedro_> severity: enhancement
<pedro_> niadh: yeap it's still an issue with it so yes
<pedro_> git-master is ok
<niadh> copy and paste the bug details from lp into bz?
<pedro_> niadh: yes, and copy the relevant comments if there's one
<pedro_> and also a link to the bug on lp
<niadh> not sure many of the comments are relevant
<niadh> seem to discuss english language specific meaning rather than bug details
<pedro_> after doing all that and submitted the bug, you need to create a bug watch on the lp report: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Watches
<pedro_> niadh: yeap
<niadh> so it's an also affects this project tag?
<pedro_> niadh: what do you mean?
<niadh> well when I link the upstream bug
<niadh> I presume it's that it affects the project not distro?
<pedro_> niadh: yeap you need to click on the also affects project and put the link of the upstream one you reported there
<niadh> Thought so :)
<pedro_> nice :-)
<pedro_> niadh: after doing that, just put a nice comment on the report  saying that you sent the bug upstream and also add a link to that report
<pedro_> then you can mark it as confirmed and i'll add the wishlist importance and set it to triaged for you
<niadh> ok
<niadh> Do I wait for the upstream project to confirm the bug in their system and confirm the first instance of reporting in lp?
<pedro_> niadh: yes
<pedro_> niadh: don't forget to put a link to the report on lp at the upstream one
<niadh> so link to downstream from upstream?
<pedro_> niadh: yeah, so they can read about it as well, just add a new comment there saying something like "this report was first filed here: link"
<xteejx> Question: As a triager, if I am using Ubuntu and GNOME, with KDE crashes/bugs etc, is it a problem asking them to try and reproduce it in a later version, as I can't do it. ?
<xteejx> with me using gnome and them KDE, I kno i can install kubuntu-desktop but I dont have the space
<pedro_> xteejx: well i often triage bugs of software i can test with, but would be good to ask them to reproduce it with newer release (ie: Jaunty) if nobody else asked that already
<yuriy> xteejx: it's not really a problem, but it's probably better if you work on bugs for software you are familiar with and can test
<xteejx> of course guys, but theyre the really old ones, i tend to work back to front :)
<xteejx> and dont have kubuntu
<pedro_> you can always try with a live cd btw ;-)
<yuriy> if they're really old, then please ask
<xteejx> mind if i give an example?
<xteejx> KDE 3.5 on feisty for instance.....KDE4 and jaunty > user has same problem, they may be using an old version. I use Ubuntu and gnome and do not have the space to install kubuntu-desktop, will i get shouted at by mr murray if i simply ask them to update and try again?
<pedro_> niadh: i've marked the bug as triaged-wishlist for you, feel free to mark it as close on the hug day page :-)
<niadh> I have done :)
<pedro_> rock on !
<xteejx> ps pedro, thanks for closing all them incomplete bugs recently for me :)
<pedro_> now you know how to forward a bug upstream ;-)
 * pedro_ hugs niadh
<niadh> I do yes :D
<pedro_> xteejx: my pleasure ;-)
<xteejx> can i have a hug as well...just for being a bug control member? heh
<yuriy> xteejx: if it's feisty then certainly ask. feisyt isn't even supported anymore
 * pedro_ hugs xteejx
<pedro_> ;-)
<niadh> I'm actually going into business for myself soon, hoping at least either tuesday or thursdays I can dedicate to triaging bugs, since I wanna support ubuntu for customers
<xteejx> yayy!! lol
<pedro_> niadh: awesome, if you have further questions just ask here in the channel , there's always people willing to help :-)
<xteejx> yuriy, its a problem in jaunty as well and version differences between their version and current is like 1.1 to 1.1-0ubuntu5 or something, so i have asked them to update :)
<niadh> this bug: 342465 claims to have a fix and I can see the star outlines using a dark theme
<xteejx> bug 342465
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342465 in banshee "Rating Menu Item not Shown Properly on Themes with Darks Menus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342465
<xteejx> niadh, perhaps it was fixed in latest dev release of gnome, but not in our repos yet
<niadh> Nah I tested it in the PPA 1.5 version of banshee I can see the bug is fixed
<niadh> It's a confirmed bug but looks fixed so just wondering if I should just mark it off todays list
<niadh> also anyone have an integrated card reader on their machine?
<xteejx> on my other laptop but its due in for repair lol
<niadh> cos there's a bug in the list today that requires access to a non-usb card reader which I don't have access to
<bddebian> Boo
<xteejx> hey bddebian
<xteejx> bencrisford, Still alive then? hehe :)
<bddebian> Hello xteejx
<bencrisford> hey xteejx, and yeah, just about :)
<xteejx> bencrisford, hehe hows ermm "work"? lol
<bencrisford> schools school
<bencrisford> :P
<xteejx> hehe ;)
<xteejx> i was being polite calling it work...should have said prison :P
<bencrisford> i dont see why its polite,
<bencrisford> it beats work work
<xteejx> nahh you get paid at work work hehe
<xteejx> !info nautilus jaunty
<ubot4> xteejx: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.26.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3204 kB
<xteejx> where did i go?
<xteejx> !info kaffeine intrepid
<ubot4> xteejx: kaffeine (source: kaffeine): versatile media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 3198 kB, installed size 7116 kB
<niadh> I have a confirmed bug that the upstream bug has been fix, do i mark as fix committed or fix released, committed, right?
<GrueMaster> If the fix is in the repository but not available for updates, it is committed.  If the fix is available for general updates, it is released.
<niadh> I thought so
<niadh> So do I mark the launchpad instance of the bug as fix released with the gnome-bugs one as fix commited?
<niadh> this bug was marked for deletion 134 days ago and has not yet been deleted 219028
<micahg> bug 219028
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 219028 in banshee "Crash when editing smart playlist containing more/less than x years criteria" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219028
<micahg> niadh: is this your first time triaging bugs?
<niadh> No, but I've not done it in about year, and when I was doing it there were somethings I haddn't actually done, this is one of them
<micahg> ok, no problem
<micahg> just wanted to know how much to explain  :)
<micahg> so, the expiration is an automated count once a bug is marked incomplete
<micahg> it doesn't necessarily mean it should be deleted
<niadh> Oh, I thought it was?
<micahg> but in this case, the reporter noted that the bug no longer exists in new versions
<micahg> it just means how much time has passed since the last post in teh incomplete state
<micahg> so, you can mark invalid with the standard comment
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Bugs%20resolved%20after%20update%20or%20config%20change
<niadh> cool, thanks
<micahg> thank you for triaging :)
<niadh> micahg: I have another two bugs I think I can cross off todays bug list if I just know how to do it, they both have upstream reports and both upstream reports are fix released and I am thinking I change the launch pad instance of the bug to fix commited and mark them off the list, is this correct?
<micahg> well, are the fixes available in a downloadable package upstream?
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<niadh> One of them I can confirm with my computer that the bug appears to be fixed with the version I am running
<micahg> well
<micahg> are you running a newer version that the reporter?
<niadh> Yes
<micahg> ok
<micahg> and that version is in the ubuntu repo?
<niadh> nope, but it's in a PPA
<micahg> ok
<micahg> that means it's publicly available
<micahg> so Fix Released is fine
<niadh> I thought so
<micahg> I'm assuming it's a release version in a ppa and not a nightly build
<bdmurray> A bug fix in a PPA does not mean the bug is Fix Released
<micahg> well, that's why I was asking if it was an actual release or not
<micahg> I caught myself after I said it
<micahg> ping niadh
<niadh> Am here, yes
<niadh> Do I need to change something
<niadh> ?
<micahg> did you catch my second remark?
<micahg> I wanted to verify the ppa version was a release version upstrema
<bdmurray> The ubuntu bug task should only be fixed released if it is fixed in the official ubuntu package
<micahg> bdmurray: that's not what the wiki says
<niadh> Change fix released to fix commited then?
<micahg> I was wondering about that
<micahg> bdmurray: Fix Released: For a bug task about upstream projects: a release tarball was announced and is publicly available
<bdmurray> so if a bug has two tasks and one is empathy and one is empathy (ubuntu).  the emapthy one could be fix released and the ubuntu one not
<niadh> Am sure banshee 1.5 is a marked release and can be downloaded publically well yes 1.5 is also known as 1.6 beta 1
<bdmurray> niadh: Do you have a bug report we can look at?
<micahg> ok, so I guess I was unclear on how that worked than
<niadh> I have both yes
<niadh> 342465 and 326827
<bdmurray> micahg: Do you have any ideas on how I can clarify the language?
<savvas> bug #342465 bug #326827
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342465 in banshee "Rating Menu Item not Shown Properly on Themes with Darks Menus" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342465
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 326827 in banshee "Podcasts downloading can't be finished" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326827
<micahg> bdmurray: maybe just add a note that the Ubuntu task should stay triaged until a maintainer adds teh fix?
<micahg> or the new release is avaialable in an ubuntu repo
<micahg> I thought it was referring to UPstream vs Ubuntu bugs
<bdmurray> micahg: okay, I'll poke at it some today
<micahg> now I see the word task staring at me :)
<bdmurray> I think I'll do something like "Upstream task - ..."
<bdmurray> and then "Ubuntu task - ...."
<micahg> yes bdmurray, sounds good to me :)
<niadh> So the bugs need to be marked as something else?
<micahg> It should be marked triaged until someone commits it to an ubuntu repo
<micahg> right bdmurray?
<micahg> the fix is in the banshee changelog for 1.5
<micahg> and we have 1.4.3-5 in karmic
<bdmurray> right, but the comment about which version of Banshee to watch for the fix in is quite helpful
<hggdh> bdmurray, I opened bug 391623 for the apport hook
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391623 in evolution "apport hook for Evolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391623
<micahg> niadh: does this bug prevent the app from working?
<niadh> Which bug did you mean, the podcast one or the dark menu thing?
<micahg> podcast
<niadh> not stop the application as a whole from working but it's a broken key feature that shipped with a release version packaged for Ubuntu
<micahg> hggdh: is banshee a core app in Ubuntu?
<savvas>      1.4.3-3ubuntu2 0
<savvas>         500 http://rs.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<hggdh> micahg, I do not think so
<savvas> universe means it's not
<micahg> ok
<micahg> so core is defined as main
<savvas> I think there are talks to be installed by default.. but they are still just talks :)
<hggdh> if it is core, it must be in main
<micahg> ok :)
<micahg> niadh: I marked the podcast bug triaged, you can close it for bugday
<micahg> thank you
<niadh> well yeah it's not installed by default but it still shipped broken
<niadh> anyways
<niadh> I have another question
<niadh> If a bug has been marked as importance
<niadh> as a wishlist
<niadh> what do I do
<niadh> If the bug is also marked as 'new' as well
<micahg> well, if it's an upstream request, you can try to find it upstream in teh bugtracker
<niadh> I could confirm it, but by what critieria? The reporter can confirm he wants the feature?
<micahg> niadh: reporters cannot confirm their own bugs
<micahg> niadh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Status
<micahg> you can confirm if you feel it's a valid request
<yofel> hey, any vim users here that could confirm bug 392086 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392086 in vim "[karmic] vim-7.2.148-2ubuntu2 - broken regexp in debchangelog.vim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392086
<niadh> I can see where it might be useful, not sure I'd ever use it but I can see it's validity so confirm it, mark it off, move on?
<micahg> niadh: do you have a bug #
<niadh> 237687
<micahg> bug 237687
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 237687 in banshee "pause playback on screen lock" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/237687
<micahg> niadh: I'd say check upstream for a similar request
<niadh> fair enough
<micahg> if there isn't one, you can file one and add it to the report
<micahg> then someone in here can marked it traiged
<niadh> right, I can do that
<niadh> And for bugs marked as incomplete which I cannot confirm because the bugs don't occur when I follow the reproduction steps?
<micahg> niadh: only bug control can mark triaged
<niadh> fair enough, is it worth me posting I cannot confirm?
<hggdh> yofel, would you mind attaching a diff to your change?
<bdmurray> Yes, and please include information about the specific package version you used for testing
<micahg> sorry, I've got to get going, can someone else take over please :)
<niadh> bdmurray: I can do that :)
<niadh> am kinda stuck on this bug 342463 not sure how to continue with it
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 342463 in banshee "Wrong Cursor Icon It's Shown On Last.fm LogIn Dialog" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342463
<pedro_> niadh: looking
<pedro_> niadh: i'm still getting that with git master version
<pedro_> niadh: there's some code in banshee for creating that button and it seems to call the right cursor type
<pedro_> private static Gdk.Cursor hand_cursor = new Gdk.Cursor(Gdk.CursorType.Hand1);
<pedro_> niadh: would be good to have some upstream eyes on it ,could you send it upstream?
<pedro_> i'm not 100% sure that it's a gtk# issue
<niadh> I could yeah
<niadh> pedro_: Just report it upstream, that's all that's needing done?
<pedro_> niadh: in that case yeah, then we can mark it as triaged for you
<niadh> Cool
<pedro_> it's a really small detail though so the severity on the upstream report should be something like "Trivial"
<niadh> pedro_: Was gonna ask how it should be marked ;)
<niadh> feature or usability?
<pedro_> niadh: none of them, it's just a normal issue
<pedro_> feature is more when you're requesting something new to be included in the program like youtube video support on banshee for example
<niadh> Normal: The application is not functioning correctly.
<niadh> I didn't know that the bug fell under that catagory
<pedro_> niadh: Trivial is the right severity there
<niadh> in the gnome bugzilla trivial isn't an option
<pedro_> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/page.cgi?id=bug-status.html#bug_severity
<pedro_> niadh: file it as normal if you want to and i change the severity for you
<niadh> Ah okies
<pedro_> Trivial: Cosmetic problem like misspelled words or misaligned text.
<pedro_> which is what we're talking about here
<niadh> Cosmetic issue?
<niadh> yup
<niadh> got it
<pedro_> yeah
<niadh> Do I need to confirm the bug to link it upstream?
<pedro_> niadh: if you sent it upstream, yes the bug on lp should be confirmed
<niadh> cool, did wonder why I couldn't link upstream
<niadh> bug crossed off
<pedro_> niadh: great, just marked it as Triaged and Importance as Low since as said it's just a cosmetic detail
<niadh> pedro_: What do I do with bug 355323
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 355323 in banshee "Banshee needs to depend on gstreamer0.10-alsa" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/355323
<pedro_> niadh: feel free to mark it as closed on the wiki,  Thanks for helping out :-))
<pedro_> looking
<niadh> pedro_: Every time I sort a bug out I deal with it on the wiki
<pedro_> niadh: the dependency is already there on the karmic package, you can mark that bug as fixed
<pedro_> niadh: just state that on the comment
<niadh> ok, thanks
<niadh> which fixed? Released or commited?
<pedro_> niadh: the package containing the fix is already on the repositories, so fix released
<niadh> do we support bugs in the bug tracker for PPC architecture?
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^^^
<bdmurray> Most likely what bug is it?
<niadh> bug 378613
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 378613 in banshee "banshee won't start on Jaunty powerpc (Mono.Data.SQLiteClient exception thrown)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378613
<niadh> looks like it was created on a development branch of ubuntu though
<bdmurray> that package version is the final one for jaunty though
<BUGabundo> hi everuone
<niadh> I mean in the log it says [jaunty (development version)]
<bdmurray> niadh: okay, but later they say "banshee is at version 1.4.3-3ubuntu2" which is the official banshee one for jaunty
<bdmurray> I think the bug is in a fine state
<niadh> I don't think it's a banshee bug, I think it's a bug in the dll that banshee links to
<micahg> bdmurray: you got a minute to talk about milestones?
<bdmurray> niadh: ppc is a best effort support if I recall correctly, but that doesn't mean it should be won't fix
<niadh> Yeah it's not officially supported so I didn't know if we dealt with ppc bugs
<bdmurray> micahg: okay
<micahg> so, with my new found knowledge of Status, once upstream fixes teh bug, do I change the milestone to whenever I would expect the package to enter ubuntu?
<bdmurray> No milestones are for indicating that something needs to be fixed by a certain time
<micahg> ah
<micahg> so it's a dealine type of thing
<micahg> *deadline
<micahg> do we have documentation on that?
<bdmurray> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RCBugTargetting
<niadh> could bug 381555 be a matter of installing a lame package?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381555 in banshee "banshee does not transcode oga to mp3 when sending to ipod" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381555
<micahg> bdmurray: so milestones are only for bugs with nominations that have been accepted?
<BUGabundo> hey kristina
<BUGabundo> hi micahg bdmurray torkiano
<kristina> hi
<torkiano> BUGabundo, hola ;)
<bdmurray> micahg: or "developers may use milestone targeting to indicate an intention to deliver the fix for the bug in time for that milestone"
<micahg> bdmurray: so, as a triager, do I need to be setting these?
<bdmurray> micahg: Nope
<micahg> ok
<hggdh> normally no, micahg
<micahg> thanks :)
<hggdh> but there are nominations, that a triager can put in
<hggdh> (with a lot of good sense)
<micahg> he's my query
<micahg> *here's
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
<hggdh> hey BUGabundo good evening
<micahg> if I see that it's fix released and in debian, but not Ubuntu, what is the normal course of action?
<micahg> fix released upstream
<hggdh> well. It may be fix released upstream, but still in (say) git
<micahg> hggdh: wouldn't that be Fix Commited upstream?
<hggdh> i.e., upstream has not yet delivered a disgtribution
<hggdh> no. Usually upstream will consider fix released when it is in the source code control system they use
<micahg> I guess that brings up anotehr question
<micahg> or maybe not
<hggdh> for example, gnome -- we have a new version every 6 months, and interin versions in between (for both stable and unstable code)
<micahg> ok
<micahg> let's assume that it's an actual release
<hggdh> ok
<micahg> so, if I see it in debian, but not in ubuntu, do I need to do anything?
<micahg> assuming after import freeze?
<hggdh> it depends. If it is a crasher issue, then you could propose an SRU for it
<hggdh> heh. Hold on -- there is *stable* code, and *development* code. Which are you talking about?
<micahg> let's say it's not, and it's the development version
<micahg> stable code
<micahg> release version of upstream
<micahg> not in ubuntu devel version
<micahg> but in debian unstable
<hggdh> for stable and supported code, an upstream fix may be accepted as a SRU
<hggdh> for development code, if it is after a the final freeze, it will not be accepted unless it is a critical issue
<niadh> what package is it that converts ogg files to mp3 inside banshee?
<hggdh> while in normal development, either a sync/merge will do; if sync/merges are done and gone, then you can cherry-pick and propose a debdiff
<micahg> ok, thanks hggdh
<hggdh> micahg, so we will only go to fix committed/released when the upstream fix is applied in -proposed or -update
<micahg> It's nice to know that hggdh :)
<niadh> on the bug day wiki, if a confirmed bug needs to be checked to see if it's still an issue, I presume it's fine to check it off if the bug was actually confirmed as a bug only 8 days ago?
<micahg> niadh: the next step would be to make sure that it's upstream
<micahg> if it needs to be
<niadh> it's a jaunty regression, or has claimed to have been
<niadh> bug 337075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 337075 in banshee "[jaunty regression] transcoding flac to mp3 for ipod no longer works" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337075
<niadh> but with three bugs left on the wiki page I thought I'd see if I can't actually finish the list
<micahg> If it's indeed a banshee bug, I'd check upstream to see if it's noted as a regression in that version
<micahg> niadh: can you test an intrepid LiveCD to see if that bevavior previously existed?
<niadh> No, I don't have a working iPod
<micahg> niadh: I'd still suggest searching upstream for something relatesd
<niadh> I already have done
<micahg> ok, nothing?
<niadh> Nothing :(
<micahg> did you check resolved bugs as well?
<niadh> I put a search in with 'banshee transcode flac mp3' and only got one bug which was to do with coverart size
<micahg> try banshee ipod transcode or comething like that
<micahg> *something
<niadh> nope nothing
<micahg> is there a banshee irc channel?
<niadh> yeah
<micahg> I'd say jump in there and see if that behavior existed previously
<niadh> Well I'll do that when I get back then
<micahg> thanks niadh
<micahg> niadh: there seem to be 2 bugs for this
<micahg> bug 381555 and bug 337075
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 381555 in banshee "banshee does not transcode oga to mp3 when sending to ipod" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381555
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 337075 in banshee "[jaunty regression] transcoding flac to mp3 for ipod no longer works" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/337075
<micahg> or at least similar
<niadh> they're similar yeah but not sure if they are duplicates, one user maintains they could once transcode the other has never been able to
<niadh> both I believe are on amd64 arch
<micahg> ah, ok
<niadh> I have found amd64 and ppc to be bad archs if you want mono libraries
<niadh> anyways
<niadh> back in about 20-30 min
<micahg> Is there anything special for CVE bugs?
<bdmurray> micahg: someone on the security team like kees could best answer that
<micahg> ping kees
<niadh> bk
<jdstrand> micahg: just click the security check box and use the Link to CVE functionality in launchpad
<micahg> ah
<micahg> didn't know that was ther
<micahg> is that available to everyone?
<micahg> is that after I create the report?
<jdstrand> after creating the report
<micahg> ah
<micahg> thanks
<micahg> what type of summary do I need if any?
<jdstrand> though, iirc, if you have CVE-2009-xxxx in the report, it may automatically link it
<jdstrand> micahg: a link to the patch or another vendor's advisory is nice if it exists
<micahg> ok
<micahg> thanks
<jdstrand> otherwise, just the CVE summary is fine
<micahg> jdstrand: if it's public on phpmyadmin.net, I don't need to mark private, right?
<jdstrand> micahg: correct
<jdstrand> micahg: since you just mentioned a universe package, I might also point out the universe is community supported. if you are able, supplying a debdiff by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdateProcedures would be great
<jdstrand> s/out the/out that/
<micahg> ok, but I won't be able to get to that for a little while
<jdstrand> micahg: any help is appreciated :)
<micahg> If upstream markes as critical, does that impact importance in Ubuntu
<jdstrand> if it is in main, we prioritize based on criticality
<micahg> I'm saying do I mirror the upstream importance or do I rate it based on the Ubuntu criteria?
<jdstrand> universe is supported by community members. as such, things get fixed as much as people want to fix stuff
<jdstrand> micahg: sure, that is a fine place to start-- it can be adjusted if needed
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-26
<niadh> I have the final two bugs for todays wiki page, both are transcoding issues in banshee, in both cases I have been asked to see if there are upstream bugs
<niadh> Shall I just open two upstream bugs, reference them there and cross off the final two?
<xteejx> bug 124387 any ideas?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 124387 in update-manager "update manager lock file not always removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124387
<micahg> sure niadh, thanks for all your help today
<niadh> micahg: Your welcome, it's been a while since I managed to get down and do this again, but I'm glad I did
<micahg> niadh: be sure to include a link back to launchpad noting it's in our tracker as well
<niadh> Oh yes, of course ;)
<micahg> :)
<xteejx> micahg, would you mind taking a quick look at my bug, it seems pretty self explanatory, so i was going to mark it triaged, medium - what do you think?
<xteejx> or if anyone else can have a quick little look at bug 124387 please?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 124387 in update-manager "update manager lock file not always removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124387
 * micahg is looking
<xteejx> ooo thank smicah :D
<micahg> xteejx: we're missing one key item though
<micahg> the version of update-manager
<xteejx> i was actually just thinking that lol
<xteejx> micahg, after thats done is this safe to mark as triaged, as it seems that it would be pretty simple for devs to see what the problem is.
<micahg> I think so
<xteejx> micahg, cool cool, thank you :)
<micahg> after all the important info is moved to the description of course :)
<micahg> no, thank you :)
<xteejx> no, thank you you hehe
<micahg> xteejx: BTW, I've never run into that problem AFAIK
<xteejx> me neither...
<bdmurray> micahg: does bugs/status read better now?
<micahg> bdmurray: BTW, I fixed the 3 bugs that I labeled incorrectly
<micahg> bdmurray: much better
<micahg> thank you
<bdmurray> no problem, thanks for pointing it out
<mrooney> Can anyone on Jaunty look in System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications and see if thunderbird appears twice in "Mail Reader" ?
<mrooney> or also Karmic
<nellery> mrooney: it does
<nellery> once as Thunderbird, once as Mozilla Thunderbird
<mrooney> oh okay, I can't find a bug although it seems like one would exist
<mrooney> nellery: I think it might be related to how thunderbird ships /usr/bin/thunderbird and /usr/bin/mozilla-thunderbird which both link to the same place, though maybe not
<mrooney> I guess the bug is most appropriate in thunderbird
<dholbach> good morning
<Kangarooo> Hello. I Have big question and long time im having problem with this. 1/2 year. How to start programming in RoR Netbeans on Ubuntu and install required packages from Canonical maintained packeges.? https://answers.launchpad.net/netbeans/+question/75371
<joop12> hi
<joop12> good job messing up binaries in /usr after reboot
<joop12> this is why there should be separate /usr partition and it should be ro.
<joop12> For the end user, the system kills itself afte hard reboot (needed because system locks up doe to FAIL in using nvidia and screens switching).
<joop12> 1. switch user
<joop12> 2. frozen computer
<joop12> 3. have to hard reboot
<joop12> 4. /usr files are messed up, lol = fail
<joop12> points of failure:  a) nvidia drivers are crappy   b) would be nice to have /usr in ro    c) how can reading a file cause files corruption
<joop12> Perhaps simple fix to this all is to always use noatime?
<micahg1> joop12: is there a bug #?
<joop12> not yet
<micahg> well it depends on teh fs if the binaries would've been affected
<micahg> were you on battery power?
<joop12> PC
<micahg> PC what?
<joop12> PC, baby, do you use it
<joop12> "PC" as in "PC not laptop, no batter"
<micahg> ah
<micahg> what filesystem?
<joop12> ubuntu is really a fail to support remotelly via phone
<micahg> are you supporting Ubuntu?
<joop12> trying to, its so hard
 * joop12 facepalms
<micahg> this is actually the bug triage channel
<joop12>  / is on JFS
<joop12>  /urs did not have separate partition
<micahg> I'm not familiar with the recovery of jfs
<joop12> but in the end, what user sees?
 * micahg is not following
<joop12> I reboot (for milion of reasons) ubuntu then it is killed and I can not work - it was so much better with windows, hell even windows 95, 97, me, xp - just reboot it and it works
<micahg> hmmm
<micahg> why did you choose jfs?
<joop12> this is user experience.  this should be a serious meta bug
<micahg> ext3 is the default
<joop12> dunno, why not? if it sucks then it should not be an option to select
<micahg> joop12: part of the freedom of linux is choices
<micahg> defaults are tehre for a reason though
<joop12> better hide choices that are know to sucl
<joop12> also there should be some repair mechanism
<joop12> X11 messed itself up (corrupted binaries). how to fix??  Im linux exp user and I dont know that out of head
<micahg> joop12: there is a recovery mode
<micahg> joop12: how do you know it's corrupt binaries?
<joop12> im in root console.  what now?  aptitude reinstall what?
<joop12> error says  that /usr/... somethig..   invalid ELF
<micahg> sounds like you might have installed the wrong drivers
<micahg> but you might want to check in #ubuntu
<joop12> worked always untill reboot
<joop12> on another bug.   how is THAT user friendly? look:
<joop12> - ok whatever we can not fix it.  just shut the computer down
<joop12> - ok how?
<joop12> - shutdown minus eh now
<joop12> - ??????
<micahg> If you have user experience requests, you can file them on launchpad.net, or even better on brainstorm.ubuntu.com where they can be discussed
<joop12> there should be simplier command
<joop12> actually it is,   "shutdown space minus eh minus now"   now try doing that with no english speakers
<micahg> joop12: in the gui, there's a logout button
<joop12> "shutdown minus eh minus November Omega Wilson"
 * joop12 wonders if attacking the soviet russia would be easier then simply turning off ubuntu while in console (repair) heh.  alpha-bravo-one-five, go.
<micahg> joop12: this channel is for already filed bugs actually, we have a lot of channels available for all types of ubuntu type discussions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<joop12> the above I see as bugs to be resolved
<joop12> is this not ok?
<micahg> yes, but in order to resolve them, they have to be filed
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<xteejx> I'm trying to upstream a KDE bug. What version is the current KDE in Jaunty?
<micahg> !info kdebase
<ubot4> micahg: kdebase (source: kdebase): base applications from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 69 kB, installed size 180 kB
<xteejx> hehe thanks micahg :)
<micahg> np xteejx :)
<enterneo_> I am trying to install 9.04 64bit on EXT4, but ubiquity is crashing at 94% (when installing grub), any help?
<kblin> hi folks
<kblin> I seem to have an issue with networking after returning from a pm-hibernate. that'd still be a bug in the kernel package rather than pm-utils, right?
<BUGabundo> boas ppl
<reem> exit
<reem> woops
 * BUGabundo hands reem a '/' !
<bcurtiswx> good morning everyone
<bcurtiswx> (in the US) :P
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: i wanted to talk to you about empathy and you said you were going to  work on things with that?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, pong
 * bcurtiswx waves to hggdh
 * BUGabundo enjoys te wind
 * bcurtiswx laughs at BUGabundos lesser typing abilities :P
 * hggdh did not feel *any* wind in Texas today
<skully_> just a very hot wind
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: were you going to work on patching empathy for the userlists with IRC?
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, yes, I want to start looking at -idle -- it is still sort of lacking in the controls I have on xchat
<hggdh> and, for the userlist, yes
<bcurtiswx> hasn't xchat stopped being supported for a long time?
<hggdh> I do not really know. Works For Me, at least most of the time
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i mean adding commands to idle like "/msg" and a room list would be a great start
<hggdh> and being able to change a nick, and marking oneself away, and having whois, etc, etc
<hggdh> which *might* already be implemented, and I just failed to find how to do it
<bcurtiswx> yeah, i mean id like it if there would be a triangle in the IRC userlist marking the away users
<bcurtiswx> and obviously the space between usernames less
<bcurtiswx> the empathy userlist is a great example of how the IRC userlist should look like
<bcurtiswx> well i have mine set to make the space between users a minimum
<bcurtiswx> so i guess thats not default
<hggdh> I guess so. Also, the user's documentation needs some love
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: do you have an up-to-date karmic install?
<BUGabundo> yoe
<BUGabundo> yep
<bcurtiswx> do you run compiz?
<BUGabundo> yes, of course
<bcurtiswx> any problems with it?
<BUGabundo> no
<bcurtiswx> can you turn it off then turn it on and see if you get any problems?
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/Desktop
<BUGabundo> no no no
<BUGabundo> I will not test that
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> last time I did, took me 4 days to get it working again
<bcurtiswx> oh my
<bcurtiswx> well anyone in here with a karmic install up-to-date can you turn off compiz and turn it on to see if it gives you problems?
<BUGabundo> $ grep compi .bashrc
<BUGabundo> alias compizB='DISPLAY=:0 compiz --replace &'
<BUGabundo> alias compizC='DISPLAY=:0 compiz --reload &'
<BUGabundo> $ grep meta .bashrc
<BUGabundo> alias metacityB='DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &'
<BUGabundo> alias metacityC='DISPLAY=:0 metacity --reload &'
<bcurtiswx> whats the size of your monitor?
 * bcurtiswx pokes BUGabundo
<bcurtiswx> what channel is for the documentation team?
<BUGabundo> #ubuntu-docs ?
<bcurtiswx> im in #ubuntu-doc, thats it
<hggdh_test> bcurtiswx: telepathy-idle git has more data on the userlist
<calaen0> Why does python in jaunty prefer system python packages over ones in /usr/local/lib/python2.6/ ... is this a bug? Can't find a report, and I would think a lot of people would be miffed about the change in behavior
<bcurtiswx> hggdh-test: what is git?
<calaen0> an annoying person.
<calaen0> also, a source control method =) like svn, bazaar, cvs etc
<hggdh_test> heh. No it is the SCCS (Source Code Control System) in use upstream. The bleeding edge, one might say
<BUGabundo> ahaahahah
<BUGabundo> hggdh making GIT == trunk is so wrong :(
<hggdh_test> calaen0: right, sorry, did not see your post explaining
<BUGabundo> hggdh it can be any branch or release too
<bcurtiswx> hggdh-test: so the git has an update to idle that isn't in that PPA?
<hggdh_test> BUGabundo: yes, it is an over-simplification. In my case, it is the master, not any other branch (which *might* be even more bleeding)
<hggdh_test> bcurtiswx: it seems so
<hggdh_test> not surprising, though
<bcurtiswx> hggdh-test: whats different then the PPA?
<hggdh> each user now has an icon (in my case, all of them are green), and a second line stating the status (in my case, all "available"
<hggdh> yeeeeee using two nick is fun
<bcurtiswx> how can i use that?
<hggdh_test> very much so
<kklimonda> buu.. can't get refdbg to work... and it has next to no documentation :/
<BUGabundo> hggdh eheh I know the feeling
<BUGabundo> now try 3 nicks on 4 PCs and a boucer! LO
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda [[]]
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo, how are you today? where have you been interviewed for job? :)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh_test: how cna i use that ?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: went ok, thanks! hope they call me back!!
<BUGabundo> my horoscope was funny too: "Libra:don't worry about money"
<bcurtiswx> yur a libra
<bcurtiswx> me too
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: just open a another IRCclient  with anohter nick
<bcurtiswx> no, i mean the git to try the new userlist
<hggdh_test> you must download the git versions, and make them
<bcurtiswx> think they'll make it into the PPA soon?
<BUGabundo> why?
<BUGabundo> you should do it faster
<hggdh_test> bcurtiswx: you can find the projects at http://git.collabora.co.uk/ ; then select the project you want (for example, telepathy-idle, and find the URL for the GIT
<hggdh_test> then, on a terminal, run 'git clone <whatever URL>'
<hggdh_test> er. Of course, you must have installed git
<hggdh_test> For idle, you will probably need empathy., telepathy-idle, and telepathy-glib (perhaps others, have not checked yet)
<BUGabundo> bye
<micahg> ping jdstrand
<jdstrand> hi
<micahg> hi
<micahg> I just read the document on security bug importance and had a question
<kees> micahg: what's up?
<micahg> for the bug I posted, I guess I forgot to mention there is a bot going around trying to exploit it
<kees> ew
<micahg> and it could allow arbitrary code execution
<jdstrand> micahg: I thought it was only during setup? feel free to bump the priority with the reason
<jdstrand> I'd say 'high'
<kees> micahg: what's the bug#?
<micahg> well, if the user doesn't disable the setup script, it can be used to rewrite the config, but I haven't evaluated it's possible effect on Ubuntu yet
<micahg> bug 392324
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392324 in phpmyadmin "CVE-2009-1285: Insufficient output sanitizing when generating configuration file" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392324
<micahg> I gues the question is do we allow the phpmyadmin setup to write to files?
<kees> ah yeah, saw the Debian update go out on that.  most people don't have phpmyadmin publically available, do they?
<micahg> depends how careful people are
<micahg> by default I think it is
<jdstrand> that would be a rather poor default...
<micahg> let me check
<micahg> yes, after it's installed, it's accesible by default from /phpmyadmin on the server
<jdstrand> I guess mark it up to High and mention the new details
<micahg> ok
<micahg> actually, looking at it now, we might not be affected
<micahg> that's what I wasn't sure about
<micahg> we don't have a writeable config file anywhere
<micahg> by default at least
<micahg> so, I think I'll leave it as medium
<micahg> by default I don't think this can be exploited
<micahg> sorry for the noise
<jdstrand> micahg: that is good news, thanks for looking into it :)
<BUGabundo> pedro_: ping. what's the dupe for bug 392687 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392687 in totem "can't open a video while there's one open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392687
<pedro_> BUGabundo: reload
<BUGabundo> sorry?
<BUGabundo> I told the user to report it
<BUGabundo> but you marked it as invalid
<pedro_> BUGabundo: I've marked it as a duplicate, could you reload the page?
<pedro_> BUGabundo: I'd like to do everything in one single step but i've to comment and later on mark it
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<pedro_> you're welcome
<BUGabundo> pedro_: eheh you scared the user eheh
<BUGabundo> he doesn't report too much, but got your change, and thouth it was rejected
<BUGabundo> felt bad .
<BUGabundo> now he is happy again, for helping out
<BUGabundo> pedro_: and I'm always amazed by how fast you squash this bugs
<pedro_> BUGabundo: being on #ubuntu-bugs-announce helps a lot for doing fast triage
<BUGabundo> I know
 * BUGabundo vowels to hggdh
 * pedro_ loves EeeBotu
<BUGabundo> pedro_: come on. luv amoung humans... live machines/software aside :p
<hggdh> hey all y'all should say thanks to mrooney... I just run eeebotu :-)
<BUGabundo> who is mrooney ??
<BUGabundo> don't remember ever talking to him
<BUGabundo> but in either case: thanks mrooney
<hggdh> he is quite sn introvert ;-)
<mrooney> hi BUGabundo, we have talked before :)
<mrooney> it is okay if you don't remember me though :)
 * hggdh is never remembered :-)
<BUGabundo> I guess you are not one of the most active ones , at least when I'm awaked and online
<mrooney> I am not always super active in here, just answering questions sometimes
<BUGabundo> hggdh: everyone knows you! far more ppl then the ones that know me!
<mrooney> most of my triaging is from -announce
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> will be back later
<nhandler> Anyone on identi.ca/Twitter knows you ;)
<BUGabundo> me
<BUGabundo> I know myself
<BUGabundo> I follow myself actually
<BUGabundo> nhandler: not so many ppl! I only have ~200 followers
<BUGabundo> of course that could be, because not everyone can keep up with 300 dents a day.... who knows
<nhandler> Or maybe they want to see some dents from other people on their time lines ;)
<BUGabundo> aahahhah
<BUGabundo> I do sleep too :p
<micahg> bdmurray:
<micahg> regarding the needs-reassignment tag
<bdmurray> micahg: ;-)
<micahg> hi
<bdmurray> hello
<micahg> should I remove the package and add the tag or just leave it and add the tag?
<bdmurray> remove the package and add the tag, then if giving it a package add the package and remove the tag
<micahg> ok, thanks
<micahg> I'll do that in the future
<bdmurray> no problem thanks for asking
<micahg> bug 390916 -- support request??
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 390916 in ubuntu "Anyone know a tweak for volume control ? " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390916
<micahg> bdmurray: ^^^
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-27
<bdmurray> micahg: yes
<micahg> :), thanks
<micahg> It's weird
<micahg> when I started triaging, I had no problem moving stuff to the answer tracker
<micahg> now I hesistate
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> bom dia
<BUGabundo> hey YoBoY
<YoBoY> olá BUGabundo :) tudo bem?
<BUGabundo> td
<YoBoY> hi
<BUGabundo> have you seen mvo??
<YoBoY> no
<BUGabundo> ok. will file the trace to LP
<BUGabundo> here it is
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/392850
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392850 in compiz "*** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000002458930 ***" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> are all of this "late resume failure [non-free: nvidia]" bugs dupes? ogasawara
<kklimonda___> any idea if there is some bug in xchat that breaks connection.. to freenode?
<kklimonda__> any idea if there is some bug in xchat that breaks connection.. to freenode? ;D
<kklimonda___> as you can see my xchat session has a "small" lag issue ;)
<bencrisford> kklimonda_: Id load a different client, see if its your connection, but if it works fine then report the bug in xchat
<kklimonda___> start talking! :P
<BrunoXLambert> if you want people talking, #ubuntu is a great place.
<BUGabundo> kklimonda or #-offtopic eheh
<kklimonda> join #ubuntu-motu
<kklimonda> ech..
<kklimonda|test> damn, my xchat session is out..
<kklimonda> 17:13
<kklimonda> 17:14
<kklimonda|test> well, not bad - only 3 minutes
<kklimonda|test> grrr... over 12 minutes already..
<penguin42> are there any tips on using the gnome -dbg libs? I have a series of gnome apps all gailing in libgail and libgail-dbg has a set of modules in/usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules - what persuades gtk to use the debug modules from there?
<penguin42> setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH to LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib64/debug/usr/lib: didn't seem to help
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Are you any good with -dbg packages?
 * penguin42 can't quite see how you are supposed to use the gnome ones
<BUGabundo> penguin42: how good need I to be?
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Well, how do I persuade libgail-dbg to get used? I've tried setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /usr/lib64/debug/usr/lib
<BUGabundo> you don't!
<BUGabundo> you install it, and run the app that makes use of it on gdb
<penguin42> ah and you just get a better backtrace?
 * penguin42 has a whole raft of gnome apps dieing in libgail since an update about 2 weeks ago in karmic
<BUGabundo> I don't get anything
<BUGabundo> if you do, great
<BUGabundo> file it and send it also upstream
<penguin42> yeh I might just debug it and fix it - it's being a PITA
 * penguin42 is kind of surprised that more people aren't complaining about it though - it seems to be breaking a lot of GNOME apps for me
<BUGabundo> penguin42: stupid idea: reinstall the lib?
<BUGabundo> and run a FSCK 1st
<BUGabundo> file corruption *can* occur
<penguin42> yeh, I guess actually something like debchk (or what's the name?) might be the easiest way to check for that
<penguin42> damn, what is the name of that
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> just clear apt cache
<BUGabundo> lol
<penguin42> I just remember there was a deb command specifically for checking installed packages
<penguin42> I just can't remember what it was :-(
<penguin42> ah! debsums
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> that it
<BUGabundo> I should run it too
<penguin42> hmm well it reckons all the libgail and libgail-gnome etc seem OK
<BUGabundo> never the less try to reinstall penguin42
<BUGabundo> even use 'aptitude' on verbose mode
<BUGabundo> who know
<penguin42> if debsum says it's OK, it's OK - md5sums don't lie
<BUGabundo> if only YOU have the trouble
<BUGabundo> soemthing much be
<penguin42> yeh, it's more likely to be some combination of the settings that I have that are triggering it
<BUGabundo> ahahahaha
<BUGabundo> if you trust it so much....
<BUGabundo> easy
<BUGabundo> start a daily livecd
<BUGabundo> or a qemu
<BUGabundo> test it, then copy your settings
<penguin42> yeh I have a virtualbox I could do it on - but I may as well just debug it on the system with the problem (my main system)
<penguin42> there's nothing like a machine with a reproducable problem for fixing a fault on
<penguin42> or I should say a mostly reproducable bug - it sometimes works, but very rarely - most annoying
<BUGabundo> penguin42: if you can reproduce it on a new install, it should make it much easier
<penguin42> true but given there aren't a zillion people battering the channel saying loads of gnome apps are dieing on them I think it's unlikely
<BUGabundo> eheh
<penguin42> is there anywhere I can find intermediate versions of packages? e.g. the current karmic version of libgtk2.0-common is 2.17.2-0ubuntu2 and that's on gb.archive.ubuntu.com, and the previous version there is 2.16.1-0ubuntu2 but according to my dpkg.log there was a 2.17.0-0ubuntu1 at one point
<BUGabundo> penguin42: LP
<penguin42> LP?
<BUGabundo> launchpad
<penguin42> oh I didn't realise it had a package repository
<kklimonda|test> BUGabundo: how complete is LP list of packages? i.e. are old entries deleted at some point?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda AFAIK no
<BUGabundo> all published packages should remain accessible
 * kklimonda|test cries over xchat
<penguin42> is there a way I can persuade apt to pull a particular set of versions from there - or anyway I can pull all the debs associated with a particular build?
<BUGabundo> penguin42: No. I have a bug filed on that. to make a PPA for superseed packages!
<BUGabundo> kklimonda why?
<kklimonda|test> BUGabundo: I get lags from hell on freenode for some reason
<penguin42> BUGabundo: Yeh that's annoying, I need to pull a set of 11 for this - they should create a sources.list entry
<BUGabundo> penguin42: open synaptic, choose the package with more depend, force older version, generate the wget script?
<BUGabundo> oh wait doesn't work for LP.... :(
<BUGabundo> still you manage to get the deb names, making it easy to search
<BUGabundo> kklimonda try pidgin :k
<kklimonda|test> be serious for once ;)
<kklimonda|test> brb
<penguin42> I could just copy/paste the html of the lp page and frob it - still I really shouldn't need to
<BUGabundo> penguin42: make a web service that does that for you !
 * penguin42 has got them now - still, it should be an easy fix for the launchpad guys
<BUGabundo> penguin42: wrong # eheh try #launchpad
<bencrisford> is there a shell command to llist lines in a file?
<penguin42> list?
<bencrisford> as in no. of lines
<penguin42> wc -l
<BUGabundo> bencrisford: wc -l
<bencrisford> ok ty :)
<BUGabundo> darn you were faster !!!
<penguin42> BUGabundo: It looks like that gtk/gail bug I was talking about before has been spotted by a few other people - but in different apps; I suspect but don't know that it is this one #391398
<BUGabundo> bug 391398
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 391398 in gtk+2.0 "Applications segfault with gtk+ version 2.17.2 when selecting listbox values" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391398
<penguin42> I'm not sure it's actually the same bug but it sounds suspicous
<kklimonda> let's see how it works though bnc..
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> !ping | kklimonda
<ubot4> kklimonda: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<kklimonda> nice, I can now use both xchat and irssi at the same time :)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> !ping | kklimonda
<ubot4> kklimonda: ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<penguin42> how many irc clients do you need?
<kklimonda> penguin42: I use irssi as a proxy
<penguin42> why?
<kklimonda> because of some bizarre problems I get when using xchat to connect to freenode
<penguin42> odd, I use ksirc (probably the last person using it...)
<kklimonda> basically I get lags from hell - up to 12 minutes
<penguin42> I've never seen that on freenode, I saw that on dal.net for a couple of weeks and then it got fixed - I assume one bad server
<kklimonda> penguin42: I was having this issue since I've moved to xchat, only on freenode and only with xchat (I've been testing today connected to the same server via xchat and irssi from my pc)
<xteejx> Hi guys, quick question, is there an apport hook for hal in Jaunty, all i can see on the wiki is source_hal-cups-utils.py for printing debugging
<kklimonda> xteejx: I don't think so
<xteejx> :( shame - oh well no worries, thanks kklimonda :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2009-06-28
<Tiibiidii> i have some questions... i want to report 2 bugs to launchpad
<Tiibiidii> but i'm not quite sure
<BUGabundo> Tiibiidii: what are they?
<Tiibiidii> do you know gufw?
<BUGabundo> yes
<Tiibiidii> i've never really used it... and i've not any serious reason to use it other than "hey, i want to setup easily a firewall"
<Tiibiidii> the point is
<Tiibiidii> smb
<Tiibiidii> needs 4 open ports (don't remember those at the moment)
<Tiibiidii> so
<Tiibiidii> i configured gufw
<Tiibiidii> to open these ports
<Tiibiidii> but smb doesn't work
<Tiibiidii> disabled gufw
<Tiibiidii> smb work
<Tiibiidii> enabled gufw
<Tiibiidii> but leaving all ports open
<Tiibiidii> smb doesn't work
<Tiibiidii> to me
<penguin42> do you get log messages to tell you what gufw is blocking?
<Tiibiidii> this seems a bug... but i'm not a smb expert, so maybe i'm missing something
<Tiibiidii> uhm
<penguin42> most firewalls log whenever they drop a packet
<Tiibiidii> found it
<Tiibiidii> uhm... now it's empty, maybe because it's disabled from the startup (i had the bug some days ago, but only today i decided to report it)
<penguin42> I'd try to recreate it, and check the log as samba fails; see what the log is complaining about
<penguin42> also when you disable gufw try a reboot - it's possible that it is leaving the firewall still enabled in iptables
<Tiibiidii> yes... i had to boot the old and slow win xp machine with the smb share^^
<Tiibiidii> now i found something interesting
<Tiibiidii> i've not enable gufw logging
<Tiibiidii> so that's why gufw log's empty
<Tiibiidii> but i've enabled ufw logging (gufw should be little more than a frontend of ufw)... but there isn't any ufw log
<Tiibiidii> ok... with gufw disabled smb works
<Tiibiidii> now i've enabled gufw, its logging and 137 udp/tcp 138 udp and 139 tcp
<Tiibiidii> as of http://support.microsoft.com/kb/204279 this should work
<penguin42> so what does the log say is being dropped?
<Tiibiidii> smb (via nautilus) doesn't give any errors... simply avoid display any share
<Tiibiidii> and the gufw log
<Tiibiidii> nothing
<Tiibiidii> [28/06/2009 01:38:37] ...Fine operazione
<penguin42> and in dmesg?
<Tiibiidii> is fine if i paste the last 5 lines of dmesg directly here?
<Tiibiidii> oh well... i'm doing it^^
<Tiibiidii> [48573.070487] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<Tiibiidii> [48575.800776] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)
<Tiibiidii> [48575.800994] CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use
<Tiibiidii> [48575.800996] nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or
<Tiibiidii> [48575.800998] sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.
<Tiibiidii> [48575.831486] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<penguin42> hmm odd, I think a dmesg would normally show dropped packets wouldn't it? I'd check if the firewall is logging
<Tiibiidii> i'm doing tail -f /var/log/gufw_log.txt
<Tiibiidii> and the only thing it shows
<Tiibiidii> is the line i pasted above
<Tiibiidii> (before i enabled gufw it wasn't there... so i suppose logging is working fine)
<penguin42> I don't know anything about gufw I'm afraid; I'm sure it just does iptables but you'd have to dig to see how it sets up iptables logging
<Tiibiidii> mhn
<Tiibiidii> do you think that posting my findings to launchpad would be a valid bug report?
<BUGabundo> !paste | Tiibiidii
<ubot4> Tiibiidii: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BUGabundo> or use pastebinit
<Tiibiidii> i'm lazy :P
<Tiibiidii> i'll do it next time^^
<BUGabundo> better do it :p
<Tiibiidii> what do you think about this btw?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Tiibiidii> uhm
<Tiibiidii> strange
<Tiibiidii> i opened gufw
<Tiibiidii> and it cleared the logfile
<Tiibiidii> (that was 1 line... now it's empty)
<Tiibiidii> uhm... don't know if i remember wrong... or if the problem was solved... but now by setting a rule to allow any connection to any port, smb works as expected
<penguin42> You really need to get it to log packets it drops; once you do that it'll be obvious which port is missing
<Tiibiidii> yeah
<Tiibiidii> the problem is that i can't find not even some iptables log
<Tiibiidii> (now looking into messages)
<penguin42> maybe look at the settings in gufw - it might be set to drop or reject but not log
<Tiibiidii> uhm... gufw doesn't have many options^^
<Tiibiidii> (tipical of gnome apps indeed)
<Tiibiidii> this could be a simple issue of not allowing a single port... you aren't aware of any other than 137/138/139?
<Tiibiidii> (ah, opened even 445)
 * penguin42 isn't
<Tiibiidii> uhm... this is interesting: http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=770526
<Tiibiidii> "If I turn the firewall ON I can continue to access the Maxtor NAS, but the home workgroup and XP Home system do a disappearing act."
<Tiibiidii> could be a windows xp problem
<Tiibiidii> "I've tried again and while I can indeed access any NAS or windows share, it fails if I try to do so through places > network in nautilus."
<Tiibiidii> or instead could be a nautilus problem
<penguin42> I doubt nautilus is interacting with the firewall - it could be
<Tiibiidii> mhn
<Tiibiidii> the point is... the guy on that forum says that browsing the smb shares
<Tiibiidii> is different from connecting to a smb share
<Tiibiidii> and indeed
<Tiibiidii> he seems right
<Tiibiidii> i managed to connect
<Tiibiidii> by avoiding browsing
<Tiibiidii> so
<Tiibiidii> i guess nautilus is using some other port for discovering the smb share... some port different from the smb ones
<Tiibiidii> this mean that this wasn't a gufw issue... maybe
<Tiibiidii> (not having a decent logging may be another bug on itself)
<penguin42> anyway, time to go - as I say, get logging configured and it should be easy to find
<bcurtiswx> who here knows what PPA i can use to test the new intel driver... this would be for jaunty
<Tiibiidii> this?
<Tiibiidii> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: or this: https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa ?
<bcurtiswx> ty both
<Tiibiidii> ok
<Tiibiidii> not an issue of nautilus
<Tiibiidii> even smbtree has it
<Craigy90> hi all, I have a Q:
<Craigy90> which package would a bug about the login screen be filed against?
<Ampelbein> Craigy90: depends on your installation, most likely it's gdm.
<Ampelbein> when using gnome that is
<Craigy90> yeah, sorry... gnome
<Craigy90> ok, thx ampelbein
<Tiibiidii> ah, for the record: i think of have found what's the problem... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190542
<Tiibiidii> even though i still need to find a solution applicable for gufw (if there's one)... but for now i think i'll leave
<_dcraven> So.. I'm looking for an package upgrade bug to repackage if there is a newer version upstream compared to the version in the ubuntu repos. Many of these (in LP) are assigned to debbugs meaning the intent is that they are to be upgraded in Debian, then synced. Are we supposed to ignore these?
<_dcraven> Actually this question might be better asked in #ubuntu-motu I suppose.
<micahg> is a .crash file created even when apport is not enabled?
<BUGabundo> hallo
<jdstrand> Tiibiidii: re gufw> just passing by, but please see bugs #345221 and #360975
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345221 in ufw "ufw blocks samba in 8.10" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345221
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 360975 in ufw "Please add nf_conntrack_pptp and nf_conntrack_netbios_ns to IPT_MODULES" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360975
<xteejx> Hey guys, am triaging bug 124387 what other debugging information can I get, already have version numbers, etc. The apt lock file keeps reinstating itself.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 124387 in update-manager "[jaunty] update manager lock file not always removed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124387
<Tiibiidii> <jdstrand> Tiibiidii: re gufw> just passing by, but please see bugs #345221 and #360975 <-- ty, i was looking at some bugs (like #308334) when my isp cut me out... i'm wondering if it should be reported even on gufw other than on ufw...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 345221 in ufw "ufw blocks samba in 8.10" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345221
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 360975 in ufw "Please add nf_conntrack_pptp and nf_conntrack_netbios_ns to IPT_MODULES" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360975
<Tiibiidii> btw, is it only me that's having problem connecting to bugs.launchpad.net?
<Tiibiidii> i keep getting "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<_dcraven> Same deal here Tiibiidii
<BUGabundo> LP is down and known
<_dcraven> :(
<_dcraven> Seems LP is back up if you're interested.
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: ping
<scream> How do I instruct something to cron every 6 hours?
<scream> on the 0 0 0 0 0 syntax
<BUGabundo> scream: RTM man cron
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> scream: this is a bug triage #. please refer support questions to #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> thanks!
<scream> Honestly... I've done that, but I'm still confused.
<scream> snap
<scream> I'm sorry, I'm in the wrong channel.
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> you are welcome to come aboard
<Tiibiidii> ok, i've another bug... with evolution
<Tiibiidii> a segmentation fault... but it is only for my user
<Tiibiidii> i mean: it's due to an error in in my ~/.evolution
<Tiibiidii> does it make it for a good bug report?
<Tiibiidii> or instead i should file a bug against the defect that generated the misconfiguration?
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: ping
<lesshaste> hi all
<BUGabundo> hey lesshaste
<lesshaste> I have this quite odd bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/389930 and it seems we have hit a brick wall.. any ideas?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 389930 in grub "grub menu skipped after shutdown" [Low,New]
<bcurtiswx> hi lesshaste Bugabundo
<lesshaste> hi bcurtiswx BUGabundo
<bcurtiswx> lesshaste: doesn't shutdown -h now go into hibernate?
<lesshaste> bcurtiswx: it appears not
<lesshaste> bcurtiswx: but that's an interesting suggestion
<bcurtiswx> lesshaste: hibernate will shutdown like a regular shutdown and save your current state to your RAM... then upon load it will loadup like it does but skip grub since it expects to go into the saved state
<bcurtiswx> lesshaste: its not a bug.  if you want to shutdown you use the -r option
<lesshaste> bcurtiswx: well... the thing is that "hibernate" from the dropdown menu doesn't behave like shutdown -h now ... let me try it now so I can describe the difference
<lesshaste> (not on this computer :) )
<bcurtiswx> lesshaste: why are you using -h anyways?
<bcurtiswx> and -h doesn't hibernate im sorry
<lesshaste> bcurtiswx: I just wanted the dropdown "shutdown" to work but the bug replier said test shutdown from the command line
<lesshaste> no problem
<bcurtiswx> lesshaste: ok, so you ARE using hte shutdown menu on the taskbar
<bcurtiswx> and that bug happens
<bcurtiswx> ok
<lesshaste> bcurtiswx: it's exactly the same when I use the menu and when I do "shutdown -h now" from the command line
<lesshaste> shutdown from the menu that is
<bcurtiswx> yeah, the command line "shutdown -r now" works as expected.. right?
<lesshaste> restart from the menu is exactly like "shutdown -r now" and yes it works as expected and loads grub
<bcurtiswx> yes yes
<bcurtiswx> sorry, wow ive lost it
<lesshaste> :)
<bcurtiswx> try shutdown -P now
<bcurtiswx> that should be how the "shutdown" button in the taskbar works
<bcurtiswx> see if that works
<lesshaste> trying it now
<lesshaste> it shutdown fully as before and on restart it didn't load grub
<bcurtiswx> kick it....
<bcurtiswx> no no no.. just kidding
<lesshaste> :)
<lesshaste> odd isn't it
<bcurtiswx> does the "3...2...1" come up sayings its going to the grub menu?
<lesshaste> no
<lesshaste> not visibly at least
<lesshaste> it would be great if there were a log that told you about grub loading
<lesshaste> but I can't find one
<lesshaste> dmesg never mentions grub
<bcurtiswx> one sec, im gonna check my dmesg
<lesshaste> ok
<bcurtiswx> someone stop me now if this is a no no.. but i can't think of why.. but attach your /boot/grub/menu.lst to the bug report
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/f718f445d
<lesshaste> are you sure? it's very boringh
<bcurtiswx> actually a pastebin is good for now, im compring to my grub menu.lst
<lesshaste> errr
<lesshaste> wrong thing! Igore that
<lesshaste> Ignore that!
<lesshaste> I'm coming back in 2 seconds
<bcurtiswx> lol, must be his current machine
<bcurtiswx> lol
<bcurtiswx> welcome back
<lesshaste> thanks :)
<lesshaste> http://pastebin.com/f44f23c5c is correct
<lesshaste> the other one was from the wrong computer! :)
<BUGabundo> shiii so much noise
<BUGabundo> lesshaste: karmic?
<lesshaste> BUGabundo, jaunty
<BUGabundo> GPM is dead, so no hibernate/suspend from FUSA
<BUGabundo> try $ sudo pm-hibernate
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: this isn't a hibernate issue
<bcurtiswx> lesshaste: my "hiddenmenu" option isn't commented out
<bcurtiswx> yours is
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> got it wrong
<lesshaste> ok.. that can't matter can it?
<bcurtiswx> i dont know
<lesshaste> BUGabundo, he left!
<BUGabundo> who did?
<BUGabundo> ahh bcurtiswx
<bcurtiswx> yes? i tested commenting out the hiddenmenu option
<bcurtiswx> nothing diff
<lesshaste> :(
<bcurtiswx> BUGabundo: does the live CD load the grub?
<BUGabundo> load? or install ?
<bcurtiswx> load
<lesshaste> I feel we need to developer of shutdown :)
<lesshaste> is that a kernel type person?
<bcurtiswx> well, i would suggest trying the liveCD.. but i want to know if it loads a grub menu
<bcurtiswx> i can't remember.. nor do i really think it needs to
<BUGabundo> hey charl
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> hello, BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> lesshaste:  you could ask on #ubuntu-devel
<charlie-tca> did the fresh karmic install here
<charlie-tca> ext4 and grub2 included
<charlie-tca> Now I just have to reinstall about everything I use
<BUGabundo> that's so easy charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> lol
<BUGabundo> *if* you did $ dpkg -l
<charlie-tca> Huh?
<BUGabundo> $ dpkg -l > installed.txt
<bcurtiswx> charlie-tca: is grub2 all that better?
<charlie-tca> You mean there is a way?
<lesshaste> BUGabundo, they never reply to anything there :()
<BUGabundo> then you sed it and echo to apt
<Nafallo> dpkg --clear-selection && dpkg --set-selection < package.list :-)
<BUGabundo> lesshaste: some times they do
<lesshaste> BUGabundo, maybe you could introduce me :)
<charlie-tca> bcurtiswx: don't know. I wanted a clean installation to test karmic with
<Nafallo> BUGabundo: dpkg --get-selection is more helpful surely :-)
<bcurtiswx> whats supposed to be so great about grub2?
<BUGabundo> never knew it
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: LVM, faster, etc
<charlie-tca> It is faster than the upgrade I did
<bcurtiswx> ive always heard bad things about LVM
<BUGabundo> bcurtiswx: you shouldn't
<charlie-tca> I like the way it lists the kernels
<bcurtiswx> didn't grub 1 do that?
<charlie-tca> Not the same way. This is different, easier for me to read all of them
<bcurtiswx> ah, ok
<bcurtiswx> was the bootup faster?
<charlie-tca> much
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: all of them?? how many do you have?
<charlie-tca> I would guess about half, even on this 64bit system. It's only a 2.2GHz
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: we want bootcharts NOW
<bcurtiswx> the only thing i didn't like about 64 bit was java and flash problems
<bcurtiswx> i use java a lot
<bcurtiswx> with yahoo games
<charlie-tca> Seem to have about 8 9.04 kernels, 2 karmic, 6 8.10
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I don't use java and flash hardly
<charlie-tca> bootcharts? I don't even have bluefish reinstalled yet
<bcurtiswx> lesshaste: im stumped on your bug
 * BUGabundo hands charlie-tca janitor
<lesshaste> I think we have almost solved it
<charlie-tca> Probably be a day or two before I get everything working again
<lesshaste> shutdown is using kexec I think
<bcurtiswx> are you using kubuntu?
<lesshaste> no
<lesshaste> kexec is not related to kde
<bcurtiswx> yeah itts a kernel program
<bcurtiswx> and i couldve checked your bug report... lol
<lesshaste> bcurtiswx, well..it's still not 100% sure
<bcurtiswx> me either
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, pong (a bit delayed, I guess)
<bcurtiswx> hggdh: nbd, just wondering how i test out that idle you said was better than what 2.27.3 has?
<bcurtiswx> idk the exact url to us
<bcurtiswx> e
<hggdh> ok.
<hggdh> seems a bit more complex than I would like, but let me get to what I found so far
<hggdh> 1. you need to download the git trunks for (at least) empathy, telepathy-idle, and telepathy-glib
<hggdh> the projects are all at http://git.collabora.co.uk/
<hggdh> as you select one of the links, the new page will tell you what is the GIT URL to be used
<hggdh> so, for example, the telepathy-glib git URL is git://git.collabora.co.uk/git/telepathy-glib.git
<hggdh> 2. Now, open a terminal, and get somewhere where you can download the sources; under this directory, run: git clone git://git.collabora.co.uk/git/telepathy-glib.git
<hggdh> (following the glib example)
<hggdh> this will clone (i.e., make an exact copy) of the GIT repository from Collabora.
<hggdh> 3. repeat for the other sources
<hggdh> now, go to the glib directory, and run ./autogen.sh && configure && make && sudo make install
<hggdh> 4. repeat for the other directories
<hggdh> this will install all new empathy/telepathy under /usr/local (so, without clobbering the current official binaries)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, did I overwhelm you already?
<BUGabundo> dentichat
<bcurtiswx> wow
<bcurtiswx> then how do i use the new ones?
<hggdh> this is what I did not like so far, but I did not have time this weekend to look into it (i.e., RTFM)
<hggdh> when you run /usr/local/empathy (the new one), empathy still calls on the official telepathy modules off /usr/lib (and *not* /usr/local/)
<bcurtiswx> hmmm
<hggdh> a quick hack -- real quick, and emphasys on hack -- is to start /usr/local/libexec/telepathy-idle first: /usr/local/libexec/telepathy-idle &; /usr/local/bin/empathy &
<hggdh> then you are good to go. Of course, RTFM should help, and I intend to read the docs soon
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx, hggdh: if it helps: https://edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/+archive/empathy-daily currently has empathy and telepathy-glib daily builds, telepathy-idle joins soon.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, as usual, you are a big help :-)
<hggdh> bcurtiswx, ^^ much easier to just install Ampelbein's packages...
<Ampelbein> ;-)
<Ampelbein> unfortunately the build queues are a bit long, so telepathy-idle will not be published soon
<hggdh> part of the game, Ampelbein. I will probably use your packages, and keep on with the -idle git, since I want to look at some of the things it does (or does not, yet)
<Ampelbein> hggdh: are you on i386?
<Ampelbein> if so, i can provide you with telepathy-idle debs.
<Ampelbein> hggdh: also, which other telepathy-* packages would be useful for a daily? I'm working on getting -farsight there already.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, I run on AMD64... For the other telepathy packages, I am not sure, but Jabber, MSN, and Yahoo certainly will be useful. Personally, -idle is the important one if I am going to move.
<hggdh> Ampelbein, BTW, congrats on you making it to MOTU :-)
<Ampelbein> hggdh: thanks! I will have a look at the other telepathy libraries.
<bcurtiswx> ampelbein... you're awesome
<bcurtiswx> can you let me know when idle makes it in?
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: in 3 hours, according to launchpad ;-) (https://edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/+archive/empathy-daily/+build/1097503)
<bcurtiswx> sweet
<bcurtiswx> bad link
<bcurtiswx> oh
<bcurtiswx> nvm
<Ampelbein> bcurtiswx: strp the )
<bcurtiswx> stupid )
<Ampelbein> ;-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-28
<dkulchenko> If I've been experiencing frequent kernel panics since I switched to Lucid, what should I file the bug against?
<micahg> dkulchenko: linux
<dkulchenko> micahg: thanks
<trinikrono> ddecator: ping
<drew212> ddecator: are you around?
<trinikrono> drew212: ddecator is your mentor also right?
<drew212> trinikrono: yessir/mam
<drew212> trinikrono: how's you're debugging going?
<trinikrono> that makes us classmates lol, its sir thank you very much
<trinikrono> you mind if i pm you i tend to talk a lot
<drew212> trinikrono: go ahead =)
<drew212> does anyone know why a user wouldn't have permission to access a .crash file?
<trinikrono> any BC people online?
<ddecator> drew212: trinikrono: sorry i wasn't around guys, i had some stuff come up. i'm about to head to bed, but feel free to pm me any questions and i'll get back to you tomorrow, promise :)
<trinikrono> ddecator: :D
<trinikrono> i was killing the old bugs in checkgmail
<trinikrono> it has 3 only now
<ddecator> very nice :)
<trinikrono> i have one to show you though sometime
<trinikrono> maybe when you have time
<ddecator> i can take a look at one real quick before bed
<trinikrono> bug 582778 i want to make into a question
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582778 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "RFE: Support cloning an existing Ubuntu installation onto another disk in a bootable form (affects: 1) (heat: 102)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582778
<trinikrono> thats the best i can come up with
<trinikrono> i am sure you rem this one
<trinikrono> also i think bug 236046 is a dupe of 403135 i just wanted to hear what you though
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 236046 in checkgmail (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "checkgmail tray background colour cannot be changed (affects: 26) (heat: 137)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/236046
<trinikrono> bug 403135
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 403135 in wine1.2 (Ubuntu) (and 31 other projects) "Notification area icon wrongly rendered/uses bg_color as a background (multiple apps) (affects: 378) (dups: 33) (heat: 1757)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/403135
<ddecator> it's not really a support question though...you can leave a comment on the bug asking if dmitrijs thinks it could potentially become a feature of usb-creator down the road so it can be wishlist-ed
<trinikrono> lol, i dont think it is a bug either ddecator
<trinikrono> so the question is, what is it
<ddecator> well it's a feature request, we just need to find out if it's within the scope of the project. if it is, it can be a wishlist bug, if it isn't, then brainstorm is the best choice (even if the user doesn't want to use it)
<ddecator> i'm looking at the other two a sec..
<trinikrono> too bad usb-creator does not take blueprints
<trinikrono> that was the first bug you helped me with :D
<ddecator> wow, way too many people uploaded pics of their icons not working even after the dev asked them not to...-sigh- anyway it does look like it could be the same, so we could probably move the report over. however, i'm really tired and out of it, so mind if i look again tomorrow and see what i think when i'm awake? :p
<trinikrono> sure
<trinikrono> you go and sleep
<trinikrono> looking at the questions in usb-creator
<trinikrono> its not a long shot though lol
<ddecator> alright, thanks. i also started looking through some of your work. i want to look through some more, but i should be ready to give you a review within the next couple of days
<trinikrono> does ubot understand questions also?
<trinikrono> question 76634
<ddecator> if you can do some work on a few recently reported bugs, that'd help. it's great that you are able to close a lot of old bugs, but work on newer bugs shows your abilities better
<ddecator> i actually don't know if ubot2 can link to questions..not that i know of
<ddecator> alright, good night everyone
<ddecator> keep up the good work trinikrono :)
<trinikrono> later ddecator
<trinikrono> is anyone else able to look at bug 582778 from bugcontrol
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582778 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "RFE: Support cloning an existing Ubuntu installation onto another disk in a bootable form (affects: 1) (heat: 102)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582778
<gnomefreak> can anyone reproduce bug 599313
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599313 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "There is no way to stop a song from playing (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599313
<jfi> gnomefreak, I don't reproduce it with maverick (and I use rythmbox all the time)
<jfi> you just have to left click on the tray bar icon and deselect 'play'
<gnomefreak> you have to do the same to play after stopping?
<jfi> you can also hit the play button (left top corner) of rythmbox
<jfi> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> jfi: that pauses it
<jfi> ho you real mean stop
<jfi> I don't know a way to stop that's correct
<jfi> just to pause/resume
<gnomefreak> jfi: that is no way for a UI to work. shouldnt have to be a seasoned user to stop a song
<gnomefreak> stop a song so i can play another song
<jfi> you can remove the song from the queue
<jfi> you can go to next/previous
<gnomefreak> jfi: that is not ideal just to stop a song IMHO
<jfi> maybe, personnaly I use rythmbox all the time and I did not suffer for this missing feature
<gnomefreak> i have ~5 gigs of music. play next/previous somtime isnt an option.
<jfi> yes, skipping a song is very important:)
<jfi> you can do that, you have next/previous in the UI and in the trybar icon and even in docky
<gnomefreak> i know that but skipping 50 song is not the best idea for new users.
<jfi> I don't see the relation with the missing 'stop' button
<gnomefreak> jfi: so pause is ok but stop isnt?
<jfi> well, that's just my very personnal opinion)
<jfi> the usecase is to be able to replay the current song no?
<gnomefreak> jfi: not from the bug i filed
<gnomefreak> stop a song for any reason
 * gnomefreak be back in a few hours i have a meeting
<seb128> gnomefreak, what does stop mean for a player? how is that different from pause for example?
<jfi> seb128, it returns to the begining of the song
<seb128> gnomefreak, not have a stop button is a design decision
<seb128> you can click previous for that?
<jfi> no
<jfi> you have to hit previous + pause
<seb128> well what is the interest to go back to start of a song if that's not to play it?
<jfi> because is not stopping the song, it just go back to the begining of the song and playh it
<seb128> I just discuss the real world usecase for stop
<jfi> seb128, I don't know, that why I said that I dont see the usecasse:)
<seb128> I think upstream decided there was no real need for one
<seb128> it's not a bug
<jfi> I guess that the usuability issue is that there is a stop button in most of song device
<jfi> so user searchs it even if don't really need it
<seb128> ipods for example don't have one
<jfi> good point, my mp3 player (mws-e444) don't have stop too
<jfi> but my old hifi system got one, even on the radio module (!)
<seb128> old broken design? ;-)
<seb128> in any case I doubt rhythmbox will get a stop button
<jfi> why? Maybe I can really stop the radio!!!! :-D
<jfi> youtube does not have stop
<jfi> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=320047
<ubot2> Gnome bug 320047 in User Interface "Add the STOP button to the Library control panel as it is in the Radio control panel" [Enhancement,Resolved: duplicate]
<jfi> The Stop button isn't something that is missing, it's something that has
<jfi> deliberatly been omitted. It's present in most other players to mimic "real
<jfi> world" audio players (even if it may not make sense since there is nothign
<jfi> mechanical involved in a computer audio player), but isn't really useful, apart
<jfi> from complexifying the UI.
<hggdh> jibel: ping
<jibel> hggdh, pong
<BUGabundo_remote> L33T http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%CF%80%25+of+1337
<BUGabundo_remote> http://www.google.com/search?q=answer+to+life+the+universe+and+everything+=
 * vish hopes to see a few unassigned bugs get assigned tomorrow ;)
<seb128_> vish, who would assign bugs?
<seb128_> usually it works the other way around there, people grab bugs they want to work on ;-)
<vish> seb128_: yeah , hyperair is running a bug jam tomorrow , so showed him the unassigned list
<seb128_> oh ok
<vish> we probably need a tiny url for that link o.0  , copy pasting the wiki link is not possible :p
<vish> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.importance%3Alist=UNKNOWN&field.importance%3Alist=UNDECIDED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&fi
<vish> eld.tag=-needs-packaging&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_no_package=on
<vish> http://tiny.cc/s36xt , prettier :D
<bencrisford> !info tcl
<ubot2> bencrisford: tcl (source: tcltk-defaults): The Tool Command Language (default version) - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.16-2 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 68 kB
<hggdh> I hope pedro_ does not get sad if I get to go rooting for Brazil (as opposed to Chile) right now
<trinikrono> evening all
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-29
<bcurtiswx3> whew... moving sucks..
<bcurtiswx3> back in action :D
<trinikrono> ddecator: you around?
<ddecator> trinikrono: yessir
<trinikrono> :d nice bug 582778
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 582778 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "RFE: Support cloning an existing Ubuntu installation onto another disk in a bootable form (affects: 1) (heat: 102)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582778
<trinikrono> the dev said to invalid it =\
<ddecator> well, guess that solves that one then. you can close it and leave a comment saying the user is still welcome to file on the brainstorm site, but the developers are not currently insterested in adding that functionality to usb-creator
<trinikrono> aha
<trinikrono> ddecator: http://paste.ubuntu.com/456728/
<trinikrono> can that work?
<ddecator> trinikrono: looks good to me :)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<xelister> suddenly I can't login to desktop - pam_succeed_if(gdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user   ...
<xelister> upgrade + reinstall of kdm&gdm helped.
<Kangarooo> hello BUG in FF. in one tab watching yt then while it plays i pressed to open next video and FF crashed. reproduced 5 more times. with exact the same way. and same video. in YT video play list i have 2 videos im on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWiUNWZiYv0&playnext_from=QL and clicked in playlist to play 2nd video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZOaa2w4i8Y&playnext_from=QL and FF crashes
<Kangarooo> sometimes immidiatlly on click and sometimes after video starts loading.
<Kangarooo> just now crashed again when watching in another tab next video
<pedro_> Kangarooo, enable apport and report the crash?
<pedro_> Kangarooo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How%20to%20enable%20apport
<Kangarooo> pedro_: ive reported already. actually i have about 20 bugs against FF each different. since this has been 5 times then i wont make 5 times if reproduced. or should i even reproduced bug again report? report is again ready. 230mb big .. send it?
<pedro_> Kangarooo, If you manage to reproduce a crash, report it , it won't hurt anyone.
<micahg> Kangarooo: the same crash?
<micahg> Kangarooo: are you running 3.6.3?
<Kangarooo> ah ok but i dont dont know if theres any change in info.. dont know jet where to look and whats important info
<Kangarooo> micahg: latest in ubuntu 3.6.3
<micahg> Kangarooo: if you're running lucid, can you try the version from the ubuntu-mozilla-security ppa>
<micahg> that has 3.6.6 and has flash in another process and shouldn't crash teh browser
<Kangarooo> micahg: when it will be for everyone in ubuntu ppa?
<micahg> Kangarooo: it will be in the repos soon, this has been slightly delayed since we're updating a lot of apps hardy/jaunty/karmic for this update
<Kangarooo> heh while im writing 2nd video again opened and another crash is beeing collected.. after 10min there will be 2 more the same crashes
<Kangarooo> ok ill add ppa and making list update will ask for update of FF yes?
<micahg> Kangarooo: yeah, that should solve at least part of your problem
<micahg> Kangarooo: are you running the flash from the archives?
<Kangarooo> micahg: if ur asking from where ive installed flash then flash is installed flashplugin-nonfree
<micahg> Kangarooo: k
<Kangarooo> and there was update a week or 2 ago
<Kangarooo> and it updated ive saw in update log
<CyberaX2195> evening all, I'm trying to locate some kind of update on bug 539814 , the patch has been available for 6 months, yet it still hasnt been incorporated or sru'ed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 539814 in tar (Fedora) (and 4 other projects) "tar/gnulib bug prevents bootstraping Lucid on Dapper, causes Lucid upgrade to abort on older linux kernels (e.g. in a chroot or Xen VM) (affects: 8) (heat: 83)" [Unknown,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539814
<CyberaX2195> it seems as if allmost like its dropped off the radar
<simar> Hello all. I'm a new triager could anyone tell me that how bug triagers maintain the bugs they have triaged. I mean how to remember or keep track of the bug number that you have say commented or done some activity. Whats the usual practise for this used by triagers?
<micahg> simar: subscribe to the bug
<simar> micahg, Then how to get the list of all your subscribed bugs?
<micahg> bugs.launchpad.net/~you/+subscribed-bugs?
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstalling
<Z-RAY_> of the program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<simar> micahg, thanks
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<vish> Z-RAY_: #ubuntu is for help , pls dont paste in several channels with same message
<simar> vish, Hi vish, if you are free, please help a newbie bluntu in #ubuntu trying to install ubuntu  in his computer but stuck there. I'm trying to help him but have limited experiance myself. I hope you could help him better..
<vish> simar: #ubuntu already has a lot of folks ;) , I'm sure someone already hanging out there can take over.
<simar> vish, Not really till now. He's still stuck but we are working out .. anyways thanks
<jcastro> bdmurray: thanks for fixing that bug on the qa pages!
<bdmurray> jcastro: well it could use some improving still ;-)
<MikeChapman_home> hello all... struggling to know how to search on a bug I seem to have... basically on boot my taskbar isn't visible and the only way I can get it back is to set the Appearance > Video Effects either to normal or extra, ie. something to kick the vid drivers and put the taskbar back
<MikeChapman_home> any ideas? 10.04 UNR on an EEE 901
<MikeChapman_home> 2.6.32-22-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP
<MikeChapman_home> have hunted for a bit but can't seem to find an obvious solution/similar problem
<om26er> MikeChapman_home, are you using metacity compositing?
<MikeChapman_home> om26er: not that I know of??
<om26er> MikeChapman_home, in gconf-editor, apps>metacity>general>compositing manager check if its ticked..
<MikeChapman_home> not ticked
<om26er> MikeChapman_home, does gnome session works fine?
<MikeChapman_home> om26er: it does once I have 'kicked' it... but windows render oddly (no grab bar at top of them, no re-sizing) if I don't dabble with the settings... which annoyingly don't persist :(
<om26er> MikeChapman_home, sudo apt-get remove maximus logout and login again to gnome session
<MikeChapman_home> om26er: OK, will try and re-join to let you know how it goes, thanks v much
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-06-30
<phillw> hi, is there a document on assigning how important a bug is for those who assign such things?
<ddecator> phillw: you mean this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<phillw> ddecator: yeah, I found it, thanks
<drew212> ddecator: i have a few questions if you're available
<drew212> or micahg
<micahg> drew212: hi
<drew212> can you check out bug 592658 and bug 598010 and give me some advice, i'm not sure how to handle them
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 592658 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox crashed using java (I suppose...) (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/592658
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598010 in firefox (Ubuntu) "upgrade ubuntu = crash using firefox (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/598010
<micahg> drew212: well, on 592658, there were Firefox and gtk updates recently, perhaps ask the user if Firefox 3.6.6 is any better?
<micahg> drew212: a user should have access to their own crashes, maybe ask for ls -l /var/crash
<micahg> or /var/crash/*firefox*
<drew212> -l? that doesn't work for me
<drew212> oops =P
<micahg> drew212: ls -l doesn't work for you ?
<drew212> i forgot the LS =P
<drew212> micahg: do you work on songbird?
<micahg> drew212: I used to, might again soon
<drew212> i want to fix a bug, seems like an easy fix if i could find the right file, i'm learning alot of python, i just dont know where to look to figure out the bug
<drew212> or whatever it is programmed in, i can learn the syntax quickly
<ddecator> drew212: the songbird devs keep making changes, so once we can get the ppa going again your bug may be fixed upstream already :)
<drew212> ddecator: sweet
<drew212> how soon on the PPA
<ddecator> depends when micah has time to review, but he's been busy with backporting and soon he'll be working on thunderbird 3.1 and a whole bunch of stuff. i should probably test build again, there is likely some minor tweaks that need to be done by now..
<ddecator> actually i'll do that now..
<micahg> ddecator: drew212: songbird dev stuff should be in -mozillateam :)
<ddecator> micahg: true :)
<BUGabundo_remote> morning! unleash the screw driver in you!!
<aliguori> Hi, is it possible for someone to upload a fix to the meanwhile package?  There is a patch attached to this bug report:
<aliguori> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meanwhile/+bug/264752
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 264752 in meanwhile (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Meanwhile user status detection broken (affects: 1) (heat: 15)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<aliguori> alternatively, if someone can help me find who to contact about this, that would be very helpful too :-)
<micahg> aliguori: try #ubuntu-reviewers to have someone evaluate the patch
<aliguori> micahg, is that on a different network?
<micahg> aliguori: no
<aliguori>  /join #ubuntu-reviewers
<aliguori> micahg, the channel appears empty
<micahg> aliguori: might be #ubuntu-reviews
<aliguori> ah, excellent
<aliguori> micahg, thanks!
<micahg> aliguori: np
<^arky^> hi mvo , you got a moment for a software-center patch
<bbordwell> does anyone know if poppler 14.0 will be an SRU in lucid?
<micahg> bbordwell: doubtful
<bbordwell> micahg: alright, so whould I just use the second response here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Fixed%20in%20Development%20release%20while%20still%20existing%20in%20a%20previous%20release      for a bug that has been fixed in poppler 14.0 (which is in maverick)?
<micahg> bbordwell: bug #?
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/598381
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598381 in poppler (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "does not open document (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Low,Triaged]
<micahg> bbordwell: if you want to SRU, cherry pick the fix, check with ubuntu-sru team if you're not sure if it'll be accepted
<bbordwell> alright, upstream did not point to a commit, but I will ask for it
<micahg> bbordwell: if it works in maverick, mark fix released
<micahg> bbordwell: might really be a dupe upstream then
<hggdh> just a reminder -- QA meeting in progress on #ubuntu-quality
<mvo> ^arky^: yes
<gaurav__> They say that ubuntu is made by people all over the world. so how can on become a developer for ubuntu.
<micahg> !developer | gaurav__
<ubot2> gaurav__: Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<gaurav__> @ubot2:  this link takes me to the governance page
<micahg> gaurav__: sorry, link must be out of date: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<pette79> New here :) first time on irc since 1990 :)
<gaurav__> plz give me a direct link. this page is so vague
<micahg> gaurav__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<vish> !development
<ubot2> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
 * micahg used the wrong keyword :)
<vish> :)
<hggdh> ok. We are back, on bug 596127
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 596127 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "Ubuntu bugs not fixed (affects: 1) (heat: 22)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596127
<pedro_> again? gosh...
<hggdh> bdmurray: my change to bugsquad-membership.py is failing with a 500 internal server error -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/457499/
<bdmurray> hggdh: looking
<bdmurray> hggdh:         :param status: `TeamMembershipStatus` value must be either
<bdmurray>             Approved, Proposed or Admin.
<bdmurray> hggdh: declined is not allowed
<hggdh> bdmurray: oh, then the doc is wrong...
<hggdh> bdmurray: please reject the merge, then. Should I open a bug on the LP API docs?
<bdmurray> hggdh: try declineInvitationToBeMemberOf maybe
<hggdh> bdmurray: ack, will do
<bdmurray> hggdh: you can modify your branch and push it again
<hggdh> roger
<bdmurray> hggdh: actually I'm not sure that will work it might just be usable by a person not a team
<hggdh> yes, I was wondering, but since I have one candidate to decline, it will be easy to find out ;-)
<hggdh> bdmurray: yes, does not work, I get back a 401 (unauthorised). Ah well.
<bdmurray> hggdh: well there should be a bug (against launchpad-registry) about that really
<bdmurray> I didn't see an easy way to fix right away though
<hggdh> I will look for it; if I do not find a bug, I will open one
<bdmurray> hggdh: ah try setStatus https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#team_membership
<hggdh> bdmurray: cool, thank you
<thedonvaughn> exit
<vish> hmm , well , i have an odd bug , if i kill gnome-panel it does not restart , looks like Bug #542343 , which is marked as fixed and there are users commenting they have the problem still
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 542343 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid (affects: 107) (dups: 22) (heat: 496)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<vish> if i kill the panel , it doesnt come back
<vish> but when i check the $ ps aux | grep gnome-panel
<vish> i find a gnome-panel listed
<vish> and the PID is is always changing everytime i check , seems like -panel is trying to restart but failing o.0
<vish> oh wait wrong bug#
<jfi> Hello, since yesterday, I have some gtk warning + critical message when starting emacs (v23 on maverick), someone can confirm before I open a report?
<hggdh> bdmurray: worked like a charm :-)
<bdmurray> hggdh: sweet
<hggdh> heh. I will hold on it for a bit, so that I can test it against new requestors
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-01
<drew212> ddecator: i wish you could remove comments, i accidently commented the wrong bug becuase i was working on two bugs =X
<ddecator> drew212: haha, whoops :p
<micahg> drew212: bug 80895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 80895 in malone (and 1 other project) "Give people five minutes to edit/delete their comment (affects: 34) (dups: 8) (heat: 210)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/80895
<drew212> exactly!
<daker> hi everyone
<daker> did any one tell me how can i catch a bug pls?
<daker> it seems to be a X server bug
<daker> an*
<jnkl> #322518: is there anything wich can be done for this bug?
<jnkl> #322518
<jnkl> bug 322518
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 322518 in ntp (Ubuntu) "No obvious way to prevent ntpdate to be run when interface are brought up (affects: 3) (dups: 2) (heat: 33)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/322518
<simar> Please consider the bug 565543.. I'm a new triager . I'm not able to figure that weather the affects  package should be changed or not...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565543 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "horizontal scrollbar does not work in VAIO VPCEB15EL touchpad. (affects: 9) (heat: 52)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565543
<drew212> ddecator: are you around?
<ojap> hello
<zus> hi there
<ojap> hey everyone, i'm a big fan of ubuntu and looking to contribute through the bug squad
<drew212> ddecator: hey mang, i need some help sometime, i did a clean install of ubuntu, and i didn't get some important pictures transferred over, they're for my business so if i cant get them i'm toast =X
<drew212> ddecator: i have to go to work but i'll be back around 12:45
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-02
<ddecator> drew212: not sure i'll be able to help, but you can ping me in -chicago or -beginners later
<^arky^> hi all
<ddecator> hey ^arky^
<^arky^> howz life ddecator ?
 * ^arky^ looks around for micahg 
<micahg> hi ^arky^
<^arky^> howdy micahg, can I trouble you with a question about ubiquity testing
<micahg> ^arky^: you can try, I don't know much about it though
<^arky^> Yeah, i need to test ubiquity for a11y. Do you know how I can run it so that I can test it with accerciser
<micahg> ^arky^: nope
<^arky^> np micahg
<micahg> ^arky^: maybe in -quality
<micahg> ^arky^: or -desktop
<^arky^> I'll look it up
<^arky^> any hugdays coming up micahg ?
<micahg> ^arky^: yesterday :)
<micahg> ^arky^: xkeyboard-config
<^arky^> darn! missed it
<ddecator> ^arky^: not bad, and yourself?
<micahg> ^arky^: feel free to finish the bugs off :)
<ddecator> ^arky^: so far we've been pretty good about having hugdays every thursday :)
<^arky^> cool, will do that. Right now I am finishing off a11y bugs in software-center
<drew212> micahg: are you around?
<drew212> or ddecator?
<ddecator> drew212: yesum
<drew212> mind if i PM you about a serious problem?
<ddecator> drew212: sure
<micahg> drew212: I'm here too if it helps
<drew212> micahg: ddecator is helping me, for now, i did a fresh install of ubuntu on the HDD i had some important(business) pictures on, and i need to find them
<drew212> micahg: any ideas on how to recover them?
<micahg> drew212: k
<micahg> drew212: let's take this to -chicago
<^arky^> Hi Mvo,
<mvo> hi ^arky^
<^arky^> Regarding the progress bar a11y bug in software-center
<^arky^> I now have a counter "10%" as well now
<^arky^> Were you able to play with span id selector problem?
<mvo> ^arky^: not yet, sorry. I want to do it today
<^arky^> mvo, Here is updated code for AppDetailsView.html http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/458188/
<mvo> ^arky^: thanks!
<^arky^> I haven't styled counter yet
<^arky^> Still struggle to get aria progress bar to work with orca on lucid
<^arky^> mvo, who's responsible for webkit aria on ubuntu ?
<mvo> ^arky^: best is probably kov(at)debian.org - he is also around in the #webkitgtk irc channel usually
<mvo> but different TZ
<^arky^> thanks I will chase him down
<Kangarooo> hello ive got one mail one day about bug but dont understand whats there.. heres blog about thtat bug i got in email http://extats.blogspot.com/2010/03/annoying-error-message-from-startxfce4.html
<ziggystar> Hi. I'm having problems with a supposed bug concerning the network manager applet. Any chance I find some help here?
<ziggystar> I created a second user and that user can't access wifi. At least not properly. Somehow it works after waiting for ages. Running nm-applet with sudo on that accounts works.
<ziggystar> There are also some error messages in syslog about getting no d-bus reply and something with permissions. Can anyone tell me how nm-applet gets run by gnome?
<Darxus> My computer has been crashing at least once a day since upgrading to Lucid.  Known video driver bug.  I know I can get it to stop crashing by going back to Jaunty.  I believe the important difference is that in Jaunty, hardware acceleration for this (Intel 845) video card is black listed.
<Darxus> What is necessary to just blacklist hardware acceleration again?
<Darxus> Bug #541492.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?) (affects: 74) (dups: 30) (heat: 498)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/541492
<Darxus> Also, why is this "High" ranked bug which has been triaged for four months not assigned?
<arand> Darxus: Possibly because the work is being done upstream, and the only thing ubuntu is commited to do is the packaging, which is minor, and doesn't really need an assignee... Also, there's really no strict policy it seems when it comes to ubuntu, and many bugs will be fixed without assigning anyone, because it's clear anyways, or that it's to unclear to be definite. (My thoughts from my knowlegde...)
<Darxus> I'm sure the majority of people with this video card have changed video cards, downgraded Ubuntu, or gone back to Windows.  That's infuriating.
<jcastro> Darxus: you might want to check in #ubuntu-x
<arand> It is a major issue indeed. It seems though that the issue has received considerable focus (hence the well-organised bugs), and my guess would be that plans are to get it ptched as soon as a proper[tm] solution is ready (since a temporary fix failed already: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/541492/comments/38)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 541492 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "MASTER: [i845] GPU lockup (apport-crash) (Should KMS be blacklisted?) (affects: 74) (dups: 30) (heat: 498)" [High,Triaged]
<arand> Darxus: ↑
<Darxus> Same bug.
<arand> Darxus: My comment above. (ubot2 is a bit agressive in linking constantly)
<Darxus> Ah.
<Darxus> Package: xserver-xorg-video-intel State: installed Version: 2:2.9.1-3ubuntu5
<Darxus> Newer than the version in which it was supposedly fixed.
<zus> hello every one
<arjunak01> can someone take a look at bug 597639
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597639 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautrilus crashes on opening /usr/bin (affects: 1) (heat: 391)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597639
<arjunak01>  can someone take a look at bug 597639
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597639 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautrilus crashes on opening /usr/bin (affects: 1) (heat: 391)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597639
<micahg> anyone else getting bug change mails from Kathy Stamatelakis?
<Kangarooo> ive got one mail one day about bug but dont understand whats there.. heres blog about thtat bug i got in email http://extats.blogspot.com/2010/03/annoying-error-message-from-startxfce4.html
<mr_pouit> Kangarooo: already reported upstream: http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=6314
<ubot2> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 6314 in General "Annoying messages on .xsession-errors" [Normal,New]
<Darxus> 01:50PM < arand> Darxus: Possibly because the work is being done upstream, and the only thing ubuntu is commited to do is the packaging....
<Darxus> Upstream bug looks like no progress in a couple months:  http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26345
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 26345 in Driver/intel "[845G] CPU/GPU incoherency" [Critical,New]
<chrisccoulson> b'ah, who the hell is Kathy Stamatelakis?
<chrisccoulson>  they've just changed the status's of 5 mozilla bugs in quick succession for no apparent reason
 * chrisccoulson annoyed
<jcastro> Darxus: you realize your comments in the upstream bug tracker and launchpad are just spamming people right?
<micahg> chrisccoulson: I asked the question a little while ago w/no response
<Darxus> jcastro: What do you suggest?
<Darxus> jcastro: Also, your definition of "spamming" sucks.
<jcastro> the guy in the lp bug gave you a suggestion
<jcastro> @Darxus
<jcastro> Have you tried the Glasenhart 855-patch plus the libdrm and intel driver patches along with Brian Rodger's Mesa patch (installed in that order). Fixed everything almost on my i845 box.
<Darxus> Can I get an answer to my question about just shutting off hardware acceleration to just make it stop crashing?  Is that all it would take?  Is that hard?
<Darxus> jcastro: No, I haven't tried that.  I want something that will make it stop crashing, instead of futilly trying to make it mostly work.
<jcastro> maybe just drop down to vesa?
<Darxus> That might be a good idea, thanks.  Would that be effectively the same as disabling hardware acceleration?
<jcastro> yes
<jcastro> unfortunately you have old hw, it's probably your best bet
<jcastro> you won't get bling but at least it won't crash
<Darxus> That's exactly what I'm looking for, thanks.
<Darxus> jcastro: Vesa isn't allowing me to do screen rotation, or the resolution I was using under Jaunty, which didn't crash my display.  So this is probably a better option for me, but still unfortunate.
<jcastro> yeah
<Darxus> jcastro: I really appreciate your help.
<jcastro> no worries
<simar> Please see the bug no 565543
<simar> Please see the bug 565543
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 565543 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "horizontal scrollbar does not work in VAIO VPCEB15EL touchpad. (affects: 9) (heat: 54)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/565543
<mcgowa_s> hello
<mcgowa_s> I am trying to get involved and I am on step 2 of How to Request a Mentor.  Is "Set up your Ubuntu Wiki-page" referring to my launchpad homepage?
<hggdh> mcgowa_s: actually referring to wiki.ubuntu.com
<mcgowa_s> hggdh: Thanks... is there a how-to for this?  I can't seem to find one.
<hggdh> mcgowa_s: I guess something like this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiCourse/01%20What%20is%20a%20MoinMoin%20wiki%3F
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-03
<bbordwell> !info gnome-codec-install
<ubot2> bbordwell: gnome-codec-install (source: gnome-codec-install): GStreamer codec installer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 20 kB, installed size 600 kB
<bbordwell> Does anyone know if gnome-codec install is an offical part of gnome? I can not find it on gnome bugzilla
<subledub> in the Ubuntu netbok edition, i loose Applications menu , but i still have Système
<subledub> and in System/Preferences/Principal Menu : doesn't work anymore
<subledub> i clic on byobu menu before crash
<subledub> but i was also installing software
<subledub> so i dont know what is the cause
<ddecator_> subledub: this channel is related to bug reporting and triage, support is on #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners :)
<subledub> ok, sorry :/
<ddecator_> subledub: no problem, just wanted to help you find help :)
<subledub> thx a lot :)
<arjunak01> can someone take a look at this bug, 597639
<lifeless> bug 597639
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597639 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "nautrilus crashes on opening /usr/bin (affects: 1) (heat: 391)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597639
<lifeless> what about it
<arjunak01> no one seems to be responding to it
<arjunak01> the symlinks are broken and it causes nautilus to crash
<lifeless> well it hasn't been triaged yet
<arjunak01> does it crash on your pc
<Kangarooo> hello i have some big bug after kernel update yester day. last kernel numebers 32-23 . after update was asked about Xorg safe mode and reconfiguration did that. but i cant after that get in TTY when i got to TTY cant make even back to TTY7 so on going to TTY video is lost. also with keys cant make reboot so somewhere something fdreezes
<^arky^> hi fellows
<^arky^> howz it going this weekend
<penguin42> well, I've not broken anything yet :-)
<^arky^> :)
<^arky^> penguin42: good answer
 * penguin42 goes out
<Kangarooo> i have some big bug after kernel update yester day. last kernel numebers 32-23 . after update was asked about Xorg safe mode and reconfiguration did that. but i cant after that get in TTY when i got to TTY cant make even back to TTY7 so on going to TTY video is lost. also with keys cant make reboot so somewhere something fdreezes
<Rhonda> Kangarooo: Hey. Did you receive my last mail about your wesnoth purge issue? Did it clear up your misunderstanding?
<arand> Rhonda: bummer :/
 * Rhonda peeks at arand? What? :)
<arand> Rhonda: Possibly disconnected just in time to miss it..
<Rhonda> I still see Kangarooo in the channel?
<Kangarooo> no i saw messege and pidgin crashed. w8 im reading
<Kangarooo> yes Rhonda all is ok.. so since thats not possible now with one command to remove all a new solution is needed
<Rhonda> Please don't seek for such a solution within the wesnoth package. It won't happen. If you want that to happen it has to work as general concept.
<Rhonda> And then, would you want gimp to remove all the images it created when you purge gimp?
<Rhonda> Or audacity to remove all its tracks?
<Rhonda> I doubt that your wish for that would get anywhere. Though, don't let my personal impression of it hinder you from trying. :)
<Kangarooo> Rhonda: yes of course its for all packages needed and not just wesnoth. i wrote for wesnoth couse thats first time i used purge and first time saw after purge still .wenoth was in home
<Kangarooo> Rhonda: images wont be saved in .gimp
<Rhonda> Patterns are.
<Rhonda> Savegames are also stored in .wesnoth
<Rhonda> downloaded addons.
<Kangarooo> Rhonda: yes if dont want some programm completly i dont need savegames and dont need addons thats why is needed that system is as it was when i have that kind of wish
<Kangarooo> as it was berfore installing that
<Kangarooo> im having some xorg problems crashing a lot
<geohacker> Rhonda: Kangarooo: Doesn't the configuration files get removed on a 'Complete Removal' ?
<mr_pouit> system-wide ones, yes
<Kangarooo> geohacker: theres no such complete removal.. its needed
<Kangarooo> geohacker: ah u mean in synaptic i havent long time used it. faster is command line. i think remove completly is the same as purge so still config files in home folder left
<geohacker> Kangarooo: right. purge should remove the config files too. I have experienced the same in Jaunty.
<Kangarooo> geohacker: heres bug 601146 i made yesterday about this.. i dont understand how its possible to not understand this and havent been done already for all years ubuntu is been made..
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 601146 in aptitude (Ubuntu) "Wishlist: Make ~/.unneededprogramm users' local settings be gone on purge (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601146
<Kangarooo> can anyone who has acces to hiden bugs tell me if this bug can be made public? is it having all sensitive data clean? Bug 577925
<ubot2> Kangarooo: Bug 577925 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/577925 is private
<hggdh> purge removes system configuration, not user files
<trinikrono> hey guys, ddecator you around
<partloer> For Bug #597481 I think that this should be wishlist can someone change the importance setting
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 597481 in empathy (Ubuntu) "Empathy doesn't play sounds when chats are focused (affects: 1) (heat: 529)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/597481
<bcurtiswx3> partloer: on it
<dutchie> isn't that a feature?
<dutchie> i thought that made sense, as if the window's focussed, you're looking at it and don't need the sound to tell you
<bcurtiswx3> hmm, by default it won't play sounds if the chat is focused.  So I believe it would be wishlist
<bcurtiswx3> gj partloer
<partloer> bcurtiswx3: what should i set the status to?
<trinikrono> leaving it to incomplete should be ok until the reporter responds partloer
<bcurtiswx3> i took care of it, but once it becomes wishlist it should be forwarded upstream.  So you would mark it as incomplete (because the bug requires more action), and status to wishlist (once you have the ability to do so)
<partloer> oh ok thanks
<trinikrono> you can check and see if anyone made a bug for it upstream
<trinikrono> and link to it right bcurtiswx3 ?
<simar> qense, hi
<bcurtiswx3> trinikrono: absolutely
<qense> hello simar
<qense> How are you doing?
<bcurtiswx3> partloer: give a go at bug #600537
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 600537 in empathy (Ubuntu) "roster status icons don't update on gnome theme change (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600537
<simar> qense, I think i have successfully triaged my first two bugs. Now how to forward them upstream ...
<qense> simar: Good!  A small correction though: a bug isn't fully triaged until it actually is forwarded upstream. :)
<qense> simar: A basic overview of the way Ubuntu relates to upstreams can be found at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Upstream>, but you don't have to read all of that since it covers pretty much everything.
<qense> simar: The first thing you need to do when forwarding a bug upstream is considering whether the report contains enough information to be actually useful to the upstream project.
<qense> simar: Next you have to find the upstream bug tracker and search it for possible duplicate reports.
<qense> simar: I assume your bug reports are reported against xorg-xserver-input-synaptics?
<simar> qense, I see
<partloer> bcurtiswx3: i am thinking i would forward it upstream
<bcurtiswx3> partloer: any duplicates?
<partloer> ah yes i need to look at that
<simar> qense, my internet broked, i logged in again.
<simar> qense, ya bug 581659 if you want to have a look . I think it contains all the information. I have really worked on synaptics driver and xorg. To my knowledge it can be forwarded upstream but still if its possible I think this could be reviewed by some expert in this field .
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581659 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor jumps when two fingers are used (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581659
<simar> qense, where to find upstream bug tracker?
<qense> simar: The X.org project uses the FreeDesktop bug tracker, which can be found at <https://bugs.freedesktop.org/>.
<simar> qense, ya i have a account there..
<qense> simar: Good!
<qense> simar: Do you know how to search for possible similar reports on there?
<simar> qense,  no
<simar> qense, also tell me how to search the bug reports that are solved ie fixed .. someone told me that are good source of knowledge about triaging
<qense> simar: Do you see the search box at the top of the Bugzilla page? Type in some search terms related to the bug, but not too close, and scan the results list.
<qense> simar: You need the advanced search options for that. On Launchpad you can find the options for selecting all statuses (including Fix Released) when you press the Advanced Search link next to the search box.
<qense> On Freedesktop you need to go to the search page.
<simar> qense, i'm getting it
<qense> good!
<qense> Spotting any possible duplicates?
<qense> Please mind that the bug might just as well be fixed upstream already.
<simar> qense, it says please stand by
<qense> ok
<simar> qense, qense, should not i have checked for existance of duplicate bugs and fixed bugs upstream as if they already exist then whats the need for triaging them?
<simar> before i mean to say
<qense> simar: Checking upstream to see whether the bug is already reported is indeed a way of finding more information if the bug is very complicated. However, most bugs are simple and don't require a very deep investigation.
<qense> also: before checking with upstream you need to be sure with what is exactly going on, you cannot just mark a bug as a duplicate when you don't have enough information.
<simar> qense, ok
<simar> qense, ya got a duplicate bug .. exact one but the bug 581659 has two issues one is in duplicate but the other is not there...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581659 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor jumps when two fingers are used (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581659
<qense> ah, a duplicate on Launchpad!
<qense> Now, that is something you should check before putting a lot of work in triaging the bug.
<qense> simar: or not?
<qense> simar: Anyway, two issues should have two bug reports, you shouldn't report two different issues in one bug report.
<qense> so if the one (major) issue is already in a (which?) bug tracker it is a valid duplicate indeed.
<simar> qense, ya i see
<simar> now what should I do..
<qense> simar: Is the duplicate in the upstream tracker?
<simar> i think theres good enough information in the new bug to learn for me ...
<simar> qense, ya
<qense> simar: In that case you should leave a comment upstream with a link to the Launchad bug report, tell them anything they don't know yet and then link the upstream bug report on Launchpad.
<qense> simar: You can link an upstream bug report to a report on Launchpad by creating a bug watch.
<qense> simar: but first leave the message upstream, then I'll guide you through registering a bug watch.
<simar> qense, ok
<simar> ok i will do that first
<simar> anyways for any reason this is the bug https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21614
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 21614 in Input/synaptics "Touchpad cursor jumps when two fingers are used" [Normal,New]
<qense> ok
<qense> simar: have you left the comment on the upstream bug report?
<simar> qense, i have just completed it needs a minute ...
<qense> ok!
<qense> simar: Now copy the url to the bug report (make sure you've got the right one) and go back to the bug report at Launchpad.
<qense> simar: Do you see the "Also Affects Project" link underneath the bug tasks?
<simar> ya
<simar> qense, ya
<simar> i can see
<qense> simar: press it and confirm that you're opening a new task in the Xorg synaptics project.
<qense> simar: you should have a field for the link to the upstream bug report, paste the link there.
<qense> simar: This is how we link upstream bug reports: when you've linked it Launchpad should update the status of the bug watch entry so we get notified in Launchpad when something changes upstream,
<qense> .
<simar> qense, To be more familiar with teminology, what exactly do you mean when you say opening a new task in Xorg synaptics project??
<qense> simar: Have you pressed the "Also Affects Project" link?
<qense> simar: That creates a new task which links to the upstream bug report. To make that work there is a project in Launchpad for every package.
<simar> ya i have added the bug watch ... it says 'Bug #308191 also links to the added bug watch (freedesktop-bugs #21614)' and four similar notifications ...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 308191 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Multitouch support not available for -synaptics (affects: 31) (dups: 2) (heat: 200)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<qense> simar: but you shouldn't worry too much about that  yet, just make sure the page you should be viewing right now says the project is the Xorg
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 21614 in debian (and 1 other project) "lam: FTBFS on m68k due to ICE, try lower optimization? (heat: 1)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/21614
<qense> simar: That could mean that your bug is a duplicate.
<simar> qense, I got the meaning of task ...
<simar> qense, I;m checking the other bugs right now ..
<yofel> freedesktop 21614
<ubot2> Freedesktop bug 21614 in Input/synaptics "Touchpad cursor jumps when two fingers are used" [Normal,New] http://bugzilla.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=21614
<qense> that sounds like a better candidate, don't you think?
<qense> it sounds almost exactly the same
 * vish taps qense its the same bugs ;p
<yofel> I lost track of the conversation and found the link too late in the backlog :P
<qense> simar: I think bug #581659 is a duplicate of #365943
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581659 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mouse cursor jumps when two fingers are used (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581659
<simar> qense, Ya and others are also someway linked ...
<vish> who is " RussianNeuroMancer "
<vish> another troll attack?
<qense> simar: I'd say: mark the bug as a duplicate
<vish> he has close the bug as invalid from triaged :s
<qense> vish: Ah, troll attacks. Haven't seen that happening for a while now.
<vish> probably why the invalid wouldnt have shown up in earlier searches
<simar> ya this is exact duplicate. ok i will mark it duplicate
<qense> simar: ok
<vish> hmm , who is re-opening the invalid?
<yofel> vish: which one?
<vish> #365943
<qense> vish: A troll moving a bug to triaged, you said? How did he get in Bug Control?
<simar> qense, one more issue the user madmed  on launchpad which was the origional reporter of the bug 581659 has also commented in bug 365943 on a back date ... and he's seem to be experianced user (karma around 2000) .. why did he??
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 581659 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mouse cursor jumps when two fingers are used (affects: 2) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581659
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 365943 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mouse cursor jumps when two fingers are used (affects: 6) (dups: 1) (heat: 42)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/365943
<vish> not in bug control
<vish> err , wait
<vish> Bug #308191
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 308191 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Multitouch support not available for -synaptics (affects: 31) (dups: 2) (heat: 200)" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<vish> thats the one closed from triaged
<qense> vish: Would you mind asking the Launchpad guys how he managed to get the bug to Triaged? I'm off now
<qense> simar: I don't know why he did that, but he shouldn't have opened a new bug for that.
<yofel> qense: he set it to invalid
<yofel> it was triaged
<qense> ah, ok
<qense> no security breach!
 * vish corrects it
<qense> Calm down everyone. :P
<qense> or, better said: calm down qense
<vish> qense: you were the one confused after the you beat brazil ;p
<qense> vish: :)
<simar> qense, i may be wrong but i think this way users earn more karma value...
<qense> Mhwa, we don't strive for full karma purity. :) It doesn't matter if someone has a bit more while doing nothing to earn it. It gives a good general indication, but it's not that important.
<simar> qense, surely not in spirit of ubuntu code of conduct
<qense> simar: It could have been not knowing what to do exactly.
<qense> Anyway, I should be going right now.
<qense> simar: If you have any more questions: let me know. I'll respond to your mail tomorrow. If you got more questions meanwhile you can ask here or send another mail.
<qense> good night everyone! :)
<simar> qense, ok good bye qense and thanks for the lessons. I think i learnt a good deal today ...
<Kangarooo> hello how with aptitude install dbg symbols for all programms i have installed?
<easter_egg> Kangarooo, you need to install one by one
<Kangarooo> easter_egg: no its possible with command. i dont know how to make custom commands..
<easter_egg> hmm... let me see if I can find a way to make this
<penguin42> Kangarooo: I guess you could do something like dpkg -l | awk -F' ' '{print $2"-dbgsym"}'  and then filter it against which dbgsym packages exist
<penguin42> make that dpkg -l | awk -F' ' '/^ii/ {print $2"-dbgsym"}'
<Kangarooo> penguin42: actually solution by makin install installed programm name + at end -dbgsym will be good solution for comp wihtout any dbg symbols couse all will be installed and nonexisting wont do anything
<Kangarooo> but what i actually need to install -dbg packages or -dbgsym ? or both ? is for some one and for others other? is both making run on programm startup and on crash add more info?
<penguin42> I'm not sure, the -dbgsym are for postcrash
<Rhonda> Kangarooo: It hasn't been done in all the years because it's user's stuff and policy is to not touch user stuff, at all. It's not the scope of package management.
<Rhonda> Kangarooo: Furthermore it's not only "config" files - and even then, users still might want to have it. The home of a user is not the scope of the sysadmin, he has no business in there. That's part of the reason why user stuff won't get removed on purge.
<Kangarooo> im admin of my own computer. i want to remove all unneded to clean space..
<Rhonda> Then do it.
<Kangarooo> Rhonda: others can use purge and leave .config i need another command to clean totaly
<Rhonda> Only the user themself can know what's "unneeded"
<Kangarooo> most are also user and admin in one person
<Rhonda> I doubt that.
<Kangarooo> who is your personals computers admin?
<Rhonda> that is, I doubt the "most" part reasoning, and even then that's no reason to ignore the other cases.
<Rhonda> who is your sever admin?
<Kangarooo> Rhonda: :D i dont have server why u ask?
<Rhonda> That argumentation line doesn't get us anywhere, sorry. It would mean to ignore the cases that you personally aren't interested in but aren't uncommon, at all.
<Rhonda> I don't have a personal computer.
<Kangarooo> so you have no rights in computer ur using.. admin can do there what he wants
<Rhonda> ?
<Kangarooo> and a comand witch leaves some files is good for some. but why make different remove and purge and not make complete purge?
<Rhonda> But let's assume your sentense does make sense to me, I'm picking up on the last part: I definitely don't want the admin to fiddle around in my home directory.
<Rhonda> That's none of their business, as long as I don't go over disk quota.
<Rhonda> Because purge has no business in user's home directories. It is about systemwide configuration settings.
<Rhonda> Also, purge often doesn't purge all data.
<Rhonda> Purging databases often leaves the database data behind. Purging of servers leave their logfiles behind.
<Kangarooo> Rhonda: if u have some rights im guessing u pay for cloud computer then of course what u say to admin to do there he does that and nothing more. if u say that program isnt needed and wont be neede then he removes that totaly and not with purge only
<Rhonda> cloud computer? you've lost me.
<Kangarooo> you said server.. where better server then cloud computer?
<Kangarooo> remove i dont know why is needed. purge is good but not fully since still something left. a new command is needed to remove totaly as purge + .configs
<Rhonda> I don't think so.
<Rhonda> And I pointed out to you that it's not ".configs".
<Rhonda> It's ".userdata", and that's a relevant difference.
<Rhonda> And I also don't think that a cloud computer is better than a real server, sorry. :)
<Kangarooo> example i want to purge .config so then install clean without any configs.. i need to find folder and delete it if better command is made
<Rhonda> There is more than just PCs, there is more than just one-system-per-person, and your argumentation gets in the direction of ignoring all the other cases.
<Kangarooo> :D
<Rhonda> The .wesnoth1.6 folder doesn't only contain configs.
<Kangarooo> for otheer cases there is already a comand
<Rhonda> It's userdata, not config, you are still confusing it.
<Kangarooo> cloud comp u can upgrade and degrade with only changing montly payment. real physical server you have to have 1000-10000$ for server and what if project isnt succesfull? also you dont need all in start.. btw
<Rhonda> What project?
<Kangarooo> web project for example.
<Rhonda> There's more than the web, and for a web project a web server would be enough, doesn't call for the "cloud" for me.
<Kangarooo> also scientific projects. all the cases that needs server..
<Kangarooo> yes i see :)
<Kangarooo> so since theres command for all cases exept mine then new command is still missing
<Kangarooo> what different cases solve remove and purge?
<Rhonda> remove removes the package. purge purges the package systemwide configuration. the files below /etc
<Rhonda> It isn't missing, you are the first person that seems to see an issue with this approach. And I tried to point out to you the reasoning behind, which is that the user data in a user's home is of no business for the admin and the admin has no right to have data removed from in there on package removal.
<Kangarooo> i even dont know what for i would need to not delete configs in /etc so im using purge and i dont need .userdata if im sure im done with programm - finished it and now can easily delete them
<Rhonda> To be able to reinstall the package at a later time and not lose customization to the configuration the admin has done.
<Kangarooo> hehe :) no i cant be first one this is obvious user want to remove programm and all with that that came then he want to have that command
<Rhonda> You as user can be sure to be done with the program - the admin of your system can't be sure of that.
<Rhonda> The userdata though didn't come with that.
<Rhonda> It comes when you start the program. It doesn't come from just installing it.
<Rhonda> It comes when you actually _use_ the programs.
<Kangarooo> ah Rhonda actually here another command is needed.. for user to remove only hes userdata..
<Kangarooo> ok i dont know what costumizability is in etc i just know i either want programm or dont want. if i dont then all customizability also i want to go away since i wont use it anymore.. or maybe i want to remove all configs and userdata to default programm..
<Kangarooo> 3
<Kangarooo> bb sleep
<unomi> Hi, anything new on the libparted 2.2 bug with some usb sticks?
#ubuntu-bugs 2010-07-04
<unomi> where can I get to the ubiquity install script?
<hggdh> absolutely -1 to any user-data-cleaning programme... the data is the user's property, we cannot delete it
<ddecator> hggdh: +1
<ddecator> to your statement, now the idea
<ddecator> not*
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> ddecator: is it (-1 +1), or -(1 +1)?
<ddecator> hggdh: uh...(-1 +1)
<ddecator> i think :p
<hggdh> ddecator: :-)
<hggdh> but if one writes a programme that will take care on what it does to remove user data, I have no issue. My issue is with 'apt-get purge xyz' deleting user data
<penguin42> hggdh: Where was the user data?
<penguin42> hmm bed
<vish> hmm, a weird doubt , doesnt the ubuntu server use the same packages as the ubuntu-desktop?
<micahg> vish: same repo
<vish> micahg: can the two set different preferences? within a package?
<micahg> vish: what do you mean?
<Kangarooo> maybe ubuntu dekstop installing also installs another package witch contains specific configuration. server maybe has all default settings..
<vish> micahg: like for ex: if we take package X has a preference : desktop team wants a preference while the server team does not what to use that , is there a way for setting different preferences?
<vish> yeah , like default settings..
<micahg> vish: idk, possibly, is there a particular bug?
<vish> micahg: sudo server team says desktop can show password , while it does not want to do that
<vish> sudo :*
<vish> show password in the sense , show the ******
<micahg> vish: k, what you descrive as the server preference is standard behaviour
<vish> yeah , while the desktop can set the preference to show the password?
<micahg> vish: no, gksu or kdesu can do that
<vish> micahg: actually sudo can also do that , we just havent turned it on. :s
 * micahg doesn't see why we'd change the standard behaviour
<vish> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers#Enabling%20Visual%20Feedback%20when%20Typing%20Passwords
<micahg> vish: k, but globally, I don't see the point, it's a cli app
<vish> micahg: in a desktop it is the only app which does not show the pwd stars while every other location the stars are there
<micahg> vish: yes, but it's not a desktop app, but a cli app
<vish> why does that have to matter , it is in a desktop behaving differently , cli or not seems irrelevant
<micahg> vish: but it's not, just because all the gui dialog boxes behave a certain way doesn't mean all the cli apps need to do the same thing
<vish> micahg: why not? why do they have to act differently?
 * vish doesnt understand
<micahg> vish: it's not the same interface
 * micahg is guessing, not quoting doctrine
<vish> if not same interface , why the problem
<micahg> vish: you said there was a problem, not me :P
<vish> i meant why the problem of *not* showing ;)
<vish> micahg: the tradition to not show pwd stars was inherited from servers for security reasons
<micahg> vish: because you're changing something fundamental about the cli
<vish> huh? so why is terminal included ?
<vish> if it is not going to be part of the desktop.
<micahg> vish: for people who like a cli :)
<vish> micahg: yeah , those people can turn off the option ;)
 * micahg doesn't think things should be fundamentally different
<micahg> vish: if anything, I'd say there should be another package in the sudo source that can enable the parameter
<micahg> and *not* install it by default
<vish> nah , pwd stars by default ;)
<vish> micahg: "fundamentals" is just another way of saying "I'm used to this so why change" ;)
<micahg> vish: no, it's a matter of making an app consistent across platforms and distros
<vish> micahg: hmm?  we are concerned about consistency with other distros? but not *within* the distro ;)
<micahg> vish: that *is* being consistent w/in the distro to keep it off
<vish> micahg: how? is it consistent within a desktop?
<micahg> vish: who's floating around the idea anyways
<vish> ;p
<Kangarooo> micahg: i need knowlegde about triaging bugs.. im in bugsquad joined can i get mentorship one day?
<micahg> Kangarooo: I'm about to go to sleep, in about 8 hours I can answer some questions
<Kangarooo> ok micahg
<micahg> Kangarooo: there might be other people around to help
<Kangarooo> meanwhile ill request mentorship as its written in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors
<penguin42> Does anyone know what /var/run/gdm/auth-for-* is ?
<penguin42> ah, Xauthority files moved to there?
<penguin42> bug 511493 feels like it should be split into two ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 511493 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Add Acrobat reader and flash restrictions (affects: 1) (heat: 23)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511493
<hggdh> penguin42: ideally they should have been split, yes. But Kees already accepted the bug as is, so no big deal
<penguin42> fair enough
<DrKenobi> Hi! I found something but I'm not sure if it's a bug or not. When you do something (install, remove) with Gnome-terminal you will see this question: "Do you want to continue [Y/n]?". If you press enter you confirm the action, it's like typing "Y". Is this OK?
<Kangarooo> DrKenobi: yes couse maybe you make up or mind when ull see how much programms will be installed
<penguin42> DrKenobi: I suspect it depends the app that is doing it
<micahg> DrKenobi: if you do it with aptitude you always see it, if with apt-get only if there's more than one app to install
<penguin42> DrKenobi: Generally if the Y has been highlighted (by capitalising) that means the guy who wrote it wanted it as the default
<DrKenobi> penguin42: I also thought that, but I was not sure
<Kangarooo> penguin42: capital letter option means enter will execute that i think
<penguin42> DrKenobi: It's a convention rather than a rule, so most things that give you a choice will make one of them the default; typically either the one that is less dangerous or maybe the same as the old setting
<DrKenobi> OK, thank you penguin42 	
<DrKenobi> Kangarooo micahg
<Kangarooo> DrKenobi: yes? about mentorship?
<DrKenobi> Kangarooo: yes
<Kangarooo> im ready whenever mentor is ready. michael will be my mentor? in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad/Mentors i see hess available from 0:00 utc now is 18:00
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-27
<chewyTree> can someone put this as a wishlist item? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/779088
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779088 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Unity's top panel's size (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> and also, for bug reports asking to update a package in the repository, what o you have to do?
<arand> Either treat it as a SRU or backports request, there should be templates for that
<arand> !bugresponses
<ubot4> Factoid 'bugresponses' not found
<chewyTree> arand, i couldnt find anything on it in the wiki
<arand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<arand> Hmm, though that specifik case doesn't seem to be listed...
<chewyTree> arand, ya, plus it seems like there are updates to the specific packages, they just arent updated in the repository?
<arand> ubot4: !bugresponses-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Several templates for Bug Squad bug responses are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<ubot4> arand: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arand> ubottu: !bugresponses-#ubuntu-bugs is <reply> Several templates for Bug Squad bug responses are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<arand> grawr.
<arand> chewyTree: Which package is this?
<chewyTree> arand, two separate bug reports
<chewyTree> 1.https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vdpau-video/+bug/802300
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802300 in vdpau-video (Ubuntu) "[need packaging] Please update vdpau-video to version 0.7.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> 2.https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bibletime/+bug/802287
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802287 in bibletime (Ubuntu) "Update to bibletime 2.8.1-1 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> what should i put the statuses as for now?
<chewyTree> arand, woops didnt read what you said. vdpau-video and bibletime
<arand> I think in those cases it would normally be confirmed-wishlist, but I'm not completely certain
<arand> (For vdpau)
<arand> Oh, and for bibletime as well
<chewyTree> do you have the power to set it wishlist?
<arand> No, 'fraid not.
<IdleOne> arand: did you test in here?
<IdleOne> !bugresponses
<ubot4> Factoid 'bugresponses' not found
<IdleOne> ah, bot needs to sync
<IdleOne> !bugresponses
<ubot4> Factoid 'bugresponses' not found
<IdleOne> hmm arand ping jpd s and ask him to take a look at that factoid when you see him :)
<arand> !bugresponses
<ubot4> Several templates for Bug Squad bug responses are available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<psusi> bug #802331 is initially filed on dmraid, but the problem is actually in the kernel.  What is the best way to handle that?  reassigning it to the kernel would loose its relationship to dmraid.  If I open another task against the kernel, what should the status of the dmraid task be set to?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802331 in dmraid (Ubuntu) "dmraid: Reads only from one half of a raid01 fakeraid setup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802331
 * psusi thinks that lp really needs bug relationships
<bil21al_> i want to report the bug of time indicator what command should i run in the terminal????  can any body tell plz
<bil21al_> abhijit,
<Abhijit> bil21al_, may be its clock-applet
<bil21al_> abhijit , no bro its not
<Abhijit> no idea then
<charlie-tca> bil21al_: maybe this will help?
<charlie-tca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Collecting%20information%20from%20a%20currently%20running%20program
<bil21al_> thank you i find it it works with ubuntu-bug time thanks
<akshatj> maybe it is indicator-datetime?
<bil21al> my apport is closed can any body tell me how can i restart it by terminla????
<abhinav-> bil21al: ubuntu-bug
<bil21al> yes bug atomatic tracking system
<yofel> you mean the crash handling? sudo service apport start force_start=1
<hggdh> or open Nautilus, and click on the crash report (under /var/crash)
<yofel> or enable it in /etc/default/apport
<bil21al> thank x yofel
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> just wondering is there anything else I should attache to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/802622
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802622 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc stalls on all movies and freezes machine (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> czajkowski: I think your question has just been answered in the bug ;-)
<czajkowski> hggdh: aye working on it
<czajkowski> have natty proposed but not getting the newer version of VLC
<czajkowski> which is now annoying
<hggdh> bdrung: ^
<bdrung> czajkowski: today vlc 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.2 moved from -proposed to -updates
<bdrung> czajkowski: you filed the bug against vlc 1.1.9-1ubuntu1, but 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.1 was released as security update two weeks ago
<czajkowski> aye the mirror I was on didnt seem to have it
<bdrung> can someone translate "why solution a have package in solution ..... what i checklist in my synaptic package manager or how solution" into English?
<bdrung> czajkowski: does the upgrade fix your issue?
<czajkowski> still upgrading 181 updates later
<charlie-tca> bdrung: where is that, on a bug or in responses?
<bdrung> charlie-tca: bug #722690
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 722690 in gentoo (and 3 other projects) " error: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libvlcplugin.so: undefined symbol: NPP_Initialize (affects: 26) (dups: 9) (heat: 164)" [Medium,Unknown] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722690
<charlie-tca> Well, let me try then
<charlie-tca> hm,
<charlie-tca> bdrung: looks like "because" is as good an anwser as any?
<bdrung> charlie-tca: what? i don't understand your last sentence.
<charlie-tca> I can't translate the thing, but like a child would say, it's because it is.
<bdrung> ok
<chewyTree> can someone give this a wishlist status? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/779088
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779088 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Unity's top panel's size (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<Ampelbein> chewyTree: done
<chewyTree> and i couldnt find the package for this in the repository, so i confirmed it, but i dont know who to send this to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vdpau-video/+bug/802300
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802300 in vdpau-video (Ubuntu) "[need packaging] Please update vdpau-video to version 0.7.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<chewyTree> Ampelbein, thanks
<chewyTree> xchat keeps crashing now, weird
<chewyTree> anywho, ya anyone know who to send this to? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vdpau-video/+bug/802300
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802300 in vdpau-video (Ubuntu) "[need packaging] Please update vdpau-video to version 0.7.3 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<charlie-tca> chewyTree: that's a packaging bug. If the package is not in Ubuntu yet, it stays as is. Developers will be the ones to work that bug
<charlie-tca> We don't assign it
<chewyTree> so leave it confirmed?
<yofel> usually leave it new, make sure it's tagged 'needs-packaging' and leave it alone
<yofel> micahg knows more
<yofel> chewyTree: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage#Needs_Packaging_Bugs
<charlie-tca> Very few of us have enough experience in packaging to work those bugs.
<yofel> I know packaging, but I don't know the process for those bugs either
<yofel> except for the part you see on the wiki there
<chewyTree> ya
<chewyTree> it says never confirm it, so i set it back to new
<yofel> k, and as long as the bug is tagged it will be auto-wishlisted
<alegomaster> hello\
 * micahg waves to yofel 
<yofel> hey
<alegomaster> hey
<yofel> argh, chewyTree just left
<yofel> micahg: is the wiki section up-to-date re packaging bugs?
<alegomaster> I am new here
<yofel> welcome alegomaster
<alegomaster> thanks
<micahg> yofel: idk, probably haven't read it in quite a while
<micahg> bug, packages not in the archive or Debian get tagged needs packaging, new software versions get tagged update-software-version
<yofel> alegomaster: our documentation starts at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs, feel free to ask any questions you have
<alegomaster> Thanks I was already reading it a bit
<micahg> yofel: ugh, upgrade-software-version (LP autocomplete, FTW!)
<yofel> heh
<alegomaster> Ok I will try to triage a very simple bug
<njin> ubuntu-it
<alegomaster> Can someone help me with this triage
<njin> alegomaster:  shot without asking, the first passing will read
<alegomaster> ????????????
<alegomaster> nijin your quote is confusing
<alegomaster> njin i mean
<yofel> alegomaster: you asked whether we can help you, please just ask your question, as we won't know whether we can help you without knowing the question
<yofel> if nobody answers either nobody knows the answer or nobody is reading the channel at the moment
<yofel> fell free to send a mail to the mailng list in that case
<alegomaster> Ok
<alegomaster> Where can you find a guide on the wiki for traiging Needs Packaging bugs
<alegomaster> There is one spot but it doesnt give too much information
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-28
<chewyTree> contatced upstream and the dev refuses to fix it, what should i do?
<chewyTree> *contacted
<chewyTree> **this is about a bug. lol jeez im tired
<bil21al> can we report the bugs of oneirics?? ??
<charlie-tca> yes, of course
<charlie-tca> please use ubuntu-bug to report them, so they get tagged correctly
<bil21al> i want to report the bug of movie player what command should i use in terminal???
<dtchen> bil21al: ubuntu-bug totem
<bil21al> thankx bro
<bil21al> after some time this is written in above and blank window appers.*Debconf on bil21al-thinkpad-t60* any one knows what is this???????
<bil21al> this come again and again and vanished
<bil21al> these words are written on the top and window is blank is any body knows?
<bil21al> *debconf on bil21al-think pad-t60*
<yofel> bil21al: Debconf is a configuration system for Debian packages, that shouldn't run by itself as long as you're not running and package management operations
<yofel> (someone correct me if I'm wrong)
<hggdh> right
<AlanBell> at the moment in oneiric blender is uninstallable due to dependencies on libswscale being a bit broken, how do I report this, and do I need to?
<hggdh> AlanBell: if blender was updated today, wait a bit to see if the dependencies get provided. By tomorrowish, if still unresolved, open a bug against blender pointing to the install failure
<AlanBell> 5 weeks ago
<AlanBell> bug 802863
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802863 in blender (Ubuntu) "not installable on oneiric (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802863
<wagafo> When a bug is marked as "Fixed released", what is the procedure to close it? Does the reporter have to mark it as "Invalid"?
<jpds> wagafo: No, it's already closed.
<wagafo> jpds: thanks!
<mejo> hello
<mejo> how do I mark a bug as found in another ubuntu release? I'm talking about bug #419143 and would like to mark it as found in Ubuntu Natty.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419143 in poppler (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "Printing from evince (and perhaps other GTK apps) to PostScript printers is broken ("0a" bytes inserted into PostScript output) (affects: 77) (dups: 17) (heat: 418)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419143
<mejo> I already changed status from Invalid back to Confirmed, but I don't find the option to mark it as found in Natty.
<micahg> mejo: why did you change the status from invalid to confirmed?  the bug isn't in cups apparently
<mejo> but it still happens to me.
<mejo> i guess it's in cairo or poppler
<micahg> mejo: right :)
<mejo> ok, will change status for cups back to Invalid, thanks for the hint
<mejo> but do you know how to mark it as found in Natty?
<micahg> mejo: I already changed the statuses back
<mejo> why?
<micahg> because a regular user can't set the triaged state, only a bug control member
<mejo> I do discover the bug in Natty now. So it is not fixed. You may  be right, that the bug is not in cups (printing works from okular), but it still exists somewhere
<mejo> micahg: the status should be changed to confirmed for cairo and poppler
<micahg> mejo: a triaged state on the untargetted task means it's not fixed in the devel release yet
<hggdh> mejo: actually, from Karmic to Natty there is a long list of fixes
<micahg> mejo: no, triaged is more confirmed than confirmed :)
<hggdh> so this maybe a regression, or a new bug -- but most certainly *not* the _same_ bug
<mejo> ok, so you suggest to report a new bug?
<mejo> against which package? cairo? poppler?
<micahg> mejo: you might want to look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<mejo> thanks. but this page suggests to report the bug against cups.
<mejo> I'll do so, and add a link to bug #419143 in the description (suggesting to reassign the bug to another more appropriate package).
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 419143 in poppler (Ubuntu Karmic) (and 5 other projects) "Printing from evince (and perhaps other GTK apps) to PostScript printers is broken ("0a" bytes inserted into PostScript output) (affects: 77) (dups: 17) (heat: 418)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419143
<mejo> first, I need to find a non-private PDF that my system fails to print ;-)
<hggdh> perfect
<mejo> all right, submitted: #802942
<mejo> but I fear that this will simply be marked as duplicate of #419143
<yofel> lp 802942
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802942 in cups (Ubuntu) "printing PDFs (and other complex documents) from GTK applications fails (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802942
<chewyTree> anyone ssh into a server?
<chewyTree> this seems like a pretty big bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/802997
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 802997 in sudo (Ubuntu) "sudo login cache is retained even after user logs out (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mdeslaur> chewyTree: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Sudo
<chewyTree> mdeslaur, Thanks, ill mark it invalid
<mdeslaur> chewyTree: thanks for reporting it, it can be surprising when it's not what we expected
<chewyTree> mdeslaur, Now this "ticket" is retained even after the user logs out?
<chewyTree> i would think it would wipe the cache of it
<mdeslaur> chewyTree: yes, the ticket is retained
<chewyTree> mdeslaur, o wow, interesting.  Thanks for the help
<mdeslaur> chewyTree: np
<zombie_> Bug#801931 Which package should I choose for this bug? Rite now I have set it to linux but I am confused.
<yofel> bug 801931
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 801931 in linux (Ubuntu) "ubuntu won't shutdown/reboot/suspend/hibernate (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/801931
<bdmurray> zombie_: linux is the correct package for that bug
<chewyTree> Would adobe flash plugin tools = Flash player?
<chewyTree> for reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/803018
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803018 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Tab that contains Flash Player leaves artifacts on other tabs. (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> this bug has been a pain for a while now, glad to see it got reported
<chewyTree> but it happens in google chrome which i use, so its not which broswer you use
<chewyTree> and the only thing coming up is adobe-flash-plugin-tools
<chewyTree> so im guessing thats flash
<charlie-tca> chewyTree: the actual package would be flashplugin-nonfree for that
<chewyTree> charlie-tca, woops sorry.  thanks for clarifying
<charlie-tca> flashplugin-nonfree includes adobe-flash-plugin-tools
<micahg> charlie-tca: huh?
<charlie-tca> Thanks for trying.
<charlie-tca> micahg: did a search
<charlie-tca> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search for it
<micahg> charlie-tca: the multiverse package doesn't have that
<chewyTree> ya no items were matches
<chewyTree> when searching to add the project
<charlie-tca> search on text, it comes up with flashplugin-nonfree
<micahg> charlie-tca: Your search for “adobe-flash-plugin-tools” did not return any results.
<charlie-tca> correct, which makes that an invalid package
<charlie-tca> now tell it to continue, searching for the text itself
<charlie-tca> it will then tell you that:
<charlie-tca> All packages with sources matching your query "adobe-flash-plugin-tools"
<charlie-tca> 1 -> 2 of 2 results First o Previous o Next o Last
<charlie-tca>     flashplugin-nonfree
<charlie-tca>     pyjamas
<charlie-tca> Therefore, the correct source package will be flashplugin-nonfree
<micahg> charlie-tca: what I'm saying is that's not in flashplugin-nonfree
<charlie-tca> That's wrong
<micahg> no, launchpad is wrong "_
<micahg> :)
<charlie-tca> I just pasted it to show it is
<charlie-tca> Oh
<charlie-tca> So what would you report the bug against? since the package is wrong
<chewyTree> so if launchpad isnt showing up with any results for flashplugin-nonfree should i just put the text in anyway?
<micahg> chewyTree: where did you come up with adobe-flash-plugin-tools
<chewyTree> micahg, just went to select a project, typed in flash
<chewyTree> and its the third one down
<chewyTree> and i assumed that was it
<micahg> chewyTree: heh, ok, so, flash doesn't have an upstream project
<micahg> adobe uses a JIRA instance that we can't link to in launchpad yet due to missing functionality
<chewyTree> micahg, so should i leave the project i selected or remove it?
<micahg> chewyTree: here's the bugtracker: https://bugs.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<micahg> chewyTree: no, you can remove it
<micahg> chewyTree: change project to null, status to invalid
<micahg> charlie-tca: idk, probably launchpad and saying the search is wrong
<micahg> charlie-tca: maybe just ask a question against launchpad
<charlie-tca> okay
<chewyTree> meh, no bugs that can relate to ours.  So i have to make an account with them now so i can submit this with them?
<micahg> chewyTree:are you using the same video driver as the user in the bug report?
<chewyTree> micahg, i cant seem to find what video driver he is using. would it be someone in the scripts he uploaded? and as for me, what can i type into terminal to find out my driver
<micahg> chewyTree: well, apport shows it's fglrx, do you have an ATI video card?
<chewyTree> micahg, ya i do
<micahg> chewyTree: on natty?
<chewyTree> im using the proprietary fglrx driver, and yes
<micahg> chewyTree: ok, I'd maybe throw it to the fglrx-installer package and see what they say since I don't see this behavior
<chewyTree> ya this behavior doesnt happen all the time.  Just sometimes with mutiples tabs when you are switching back and forth, the image will get distorted on all of them
<micahg> I have an nvidia chipset with proprietary drivers on natty
<chewyTree> micahg, this is the closest thign i see on their bug tracker
<chewyTree> micahg, https://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-3559
<chewyTree> but i dont think its the same thing, escept the ati video card
<micahg> chewyTree: yeah, that's not very specific, I'd punt to the video driver to see if they think that's the cause, if not, then go ahead and open a new bug on Adobe's tracker
<chewyTree> micahg, ya, and as for the fglrx project.  They dont use launchpad to track? cause it wants me to provide an upstream url
<micahg> chewyTree: no upstream that we can access AFAIK
<chewyTree> micahg, one more thing.  think you can put this as wishlist? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/803023
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803023 in software-center (Ubuntu) "For Purchase Apps: Console description should be authoritative (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> chewyTree: yeah
<chewyTree> thanks for all the help
<micahg> chewyTree: done
<micahg> chewyTree: for the flash bug, you wanted to change the firefox task to fglrx-installer, not add a new task
<chewyTree> micahg, i really butchered this bug, sorry.  changed
<micahg> chewyTree: don't worry about it, you're learning how things work :)
<chewyTree> micahg, you can say that again lol. as for the fglrx i put in, it wont allow me to add another null project, so should i just mark it invalid?
<micahg> chewyTree: no, leave it new for now I think, it's the appropriate upstream for the current Ubuntu task
<chewyTree> micahg, im talking about the fglrx, not the fglrx-installer i just put in
<chewyTree> micahg, or they both stay?
<micahg> chewyTree: they can both stay
<micahg> chewyTree: when you make changes to a bug, it's usually good to comment on why you're making the change
<envygeeks1> Afternoon, Evening or Morning depending on where you are.  I was wondering if somebody could tell me bug policy on closing bugs that are almost 3 years old and not updated.
<Ampelbein> envygeeks1: hi, try to reproduce yourself or ask the reporter to test with the latest release/development version.
<micahg> envygeeks1: depends on what you mean by not updated
<envygeeks1> I was working on patching my ndiswrapper install this morning and was looking through ndiswrapper bugs, somebody reported a bug 3 years ago, and hasn't updated it since, nothing has gone into the bug either other then somebody reporting it as an upstream bug. So I was thinking if the author didn't think it was important enough to check up on perhaps it should be closed as nobody has updated it at all, it's still new...
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 3 in mono (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Custom information for each translation team (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<micahg> envygeeks1: bug #, please?
<envygeeks1> micahg: sure, let me go track it down real quick
<envygeeks1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/267715
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 267715 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper -r should check its argument (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New]
<envygeeks1> I could not reproduce the problem as I was able to do $var on my own ndiswrapper
<micahg> envygeeks1: ugh, that looks like a security bug actually
<envygeeks1> micahg: So I assume I should take the effort to test it a little bit more and update it myself and push it? I mean I don't mind since I'm already diving into ndiswrapper
<micahg> envygeeks1: well, the bug is unconfirmed, if you can confirm it exists then it should probably be upstreamed and marked as a security bug as well
<envygeeks1> micahg: alright, I shall test it after I compile ndiswrapper again from it's source and update the bug and report it upstream.
<micahg> envygeeks1: thanks!
<chris_99> the currently selected window moves to another workspace, when i change workspace, even when 'only on this workspace'
<chris_99> is selected
<chris_99> while running ubuntu 11
<chris_99> anyone got any ideas why it's doing this, seems like unwanted behaviour
<Alegomaster> Hi
<Salt_water> hi
<Alegomaster> I am new here
<envygeeks1> Is there somebody who can triage and flag bugs as security problems?
<dtchen> envygeeks1: sure. Which ones?
<envygeeks1> dtchen: earlier I mentioned a bug that I was checking to see if it should be closed, I was told to validate and confirm it first, but it turned out it was worse than the original submitter thought
<envygeeks1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/267715
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 267715 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) "ndiswrapper -r should check its argument (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<envygeeks1> I was literally able to plaster my entire test system with ndiswrapper >.<
<dtchen> did you need to be privileged to create the symlink(s) or whatnot inside /etc/ndiswrapper ?
<dtchen> (I've marked it as a vuln)
<envygeeks1> Yes, at the time I was elevated
<dtchen> yeah, thought as much. If you need to be privileged already, that somewhat lessens the severity
<dtchen> still pretty ugly, however
<envygeeks1> I'm still doing more testing to see if I can't inject too so I'll test to see if I need to be elevated
<envygeeks1> last night I noticed that even if a driver fails to install it still adds it, so I'm wondering if you can't inject data too
<dtchen> true, it's clearly unintentional behaviour. IIRC one still needs to be privileged to attempt to install a driver.
<envygeeks1> very true
<envygeeks1> after I restore my test system I'll continue to report and update the bug, back to work on restoring it after destroying it
<envygeeks> dtchen: So, you do not need to be elevated to delete a directory, but you do need to be elevated to delete anything in /etc because of the system permissions, it does attempt to delete it though, I was able to delete my home dir using non-elevated -r on ndiswrapper
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-29
<dtchen> envygeeks: the crux is whether you can force ndiswrapper -r to delete a privileged path that you don't have permission to as an unprivileged user
<envygeeks> dtchen: well since ndiswrapper is in perl, I'm submitting a patch to just fix it and submitting it upstream too
<dtchen> envygeeks: if so, that would be a fairly ominous issue; as it stands, it seems like you're restricted to doing ominous things you're already able to do
<dtchen> envygeeks: right, it still needs to be fixed
<envygeeks> dtchen: well the patch will strip anythying that is not a-z0-9 effectively removing any possible code and any ../ I might add in a check to see if the user is also elevated and just flat out reject it if they're not
<alegomaster_> Hello
<micahg> evfool: FYI, you can set to Fix Released when a package hits the archive, no need to wait until the distro releases
<evfool> micahg: which bug are you referring to right now?
<micahg> evfool: bug 529407
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 529407 in midori (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Typo in preferences (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529407
<evfool> thanx micahg, you're right... I forgot that, usually I check for Oneiric :) my bad
<micahg> evfool: ah, I thought you were testing 0.3.6 from Oneiric :)
<evfool> nope, dev PPA and local build from trunk :)
<micahg> k
<micahg> evfool: rmadison is your friend :)
<evfool> micahg: thanks, I'm quite ashamed, I didn't know about that, I have always checked from packages.ubuntu.com or other sites :) so lesson learned for today :)
<micahg> evfool: no need to be ashamed, everyone can't know everything
<evfool> micahg: nvm, it's just good to learn the basics :) after more than one year of triaging :)
<Pici> CVE-2011-0419
<ubot4> Pici: Stack consumption vulnerability in the fnmatch implementation in apr_fnmatch.c in the Apache Portable Runtime (APR) library before 1.4.3 and the Apache HTTP Server before 2.2.18, and in fnmatch.c in libc in NetBSD 5.1, OpenBSD 4.8, FreeBSD, Apple Mac OS X 10.6, Oracle Solaris 10, and Android, allows context-dependent attackers to cause a denial of service (CPU and memory consumption) via *? sequences in the first argument, as demonstrat
<Pici> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ is much handier than the cve search in launchpad, thanks to whomever created it.
<evfool> how do apps get into the For purchase section of the Software center?
<kees> Pici: welcome :)
<bil21al> is filemanager,dash,and launchpad options are present in ubuntu classic??? if so than any body tell me where
<charlie-tca> filemanager is nautilus, the thing you open to look at files and folders
<charlie-tca> dash does not exist in classic, it is a classic gnome session without unity
<charlie-tca> launchpad options, I don't understand what that means
<bil21al> ok
<bil21al> tku bro
<chewyTree> Is there an easy way to configure workspaces with unity?
<charlie-tca> You might want to ask support questions in #ubuntu
<chewyTree> this is related to a bug ;p
<charlie-tca> A bug that asks that is really a support issue. It should be converted to a question or the reporter referred to proper support channesl
<chewyTree> charlie-tca, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/803218 for reference
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803218 in unity "make it easier to change number of workspaces (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<chewyTree> kinda more like a wishlist item
<charlie-tca> Okay, could be wishlist, but ours is not to provide a support answer, we triage the bugs, not solve most issues
<chewyTree> imo
<chewyTree> gotcha
<hggdh> *** we will not have our weekly QA meeting today (1800 UCT) *** We will return to the normal schedulling next week. Sorry for the late notice.
<bil21al_> om26er; i want to subcribe the banshee bugs how can i do so??
<pedro_> bil21al_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/  - click on subscribe to bug mail
<bil21al_> tku
<pedro_> you're welcome
 * om26er was away
<roadmr> Hi, could someone help me set bug 803282 to Wishlist? I confirmed it and asked the submitter to file a feature request upstream.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803282 in ghex (Ubuntu) "ghex can't decode Extended Binary Coded Decimal Interchange Code (EBCDIC) (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803282
<pedro_> roadmr, done
<roadmr> thanks pedro_  :)
<pedro_> roadmr, you're welcome :-)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-06-30
<blkperl> hi, can someone set bug 656508 to wishlist, its build package request
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 656508 in redmine (Ubuntu) "Build current 1.0 package for Lucid (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656508
<yofel> blkperl: we don't support PPA requests, so this can only get into -backports. For that set the Ubuntu status to invalid and open a task for the lucid-backports projects. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<blkperl> yofel: thanks
<bil21al> is there any other software software instead of  archieve manager????
<bil21al> is there any other software for unzip instead of archieve manager???
<micahg> !support | bil21al
<ubot4> bil21al: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<pedro_> bil21al, unzip?
<pedro_> bil21al, you can always use the command line tools....
<bil21al> like
<bil21al> ?
<pedro_> if archive manager is not working for you, well file a bug with: ubuntu-bug file-roller
<jpds> bil21al: The "unzip" command?
<bil21al> yes
<bil21al> no it some times not upzip some folders so i want other software to unzip the rar file
<jpds> bil21al: Then, install the 'unrar' package.
<bil21al> ok thu
<bdmurray> mvo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/775656
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 775656 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "'Ubuntu 11.04 Upgrade Available' must not be displayed when 10.10 is started from a Live CD (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged]
<brendand> new bug in Oneiric, should be High, since it's a pretty big functional problem
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/803858
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803858 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "Unable to switch between Chinese and English in LightDM (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pedro_> brendand, rancell was talking with someone about a similar issue, will ping him
<brendand> i imagine this would be a Wishlist bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/803826
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803826 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "File Open can't Open a http resource (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> if anyone else agrees
<brendand> it's really a new feature in the File Open dialog of Gtk
<brendand> some applications like Gimp implement that functionality themselves, but not through the Open dialog, usually through an 'Open Location' menu option
<charlie-tca> That has been a feature of Nautilus for a very long time
<charlie-tca> you have always been able to open a URL from the terminal, such as file:/// or http://
<charlie-tca> It might even be a regression now
<pedro_> that's an old gtkfilechooser enhancement bug though
 * pedro_ finding the number
<pedro_> likely: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=164404
<ubot4> Gnome bug 164404 in GtkFileChooser "opening urls from the file selector" [Normal,New]
<brendand> is there a corresponding ubuntu bug? i mean is 803826 a duplicate of anything?
<brendand> charlie-tca - the bug isn't really nautilus specific
<pedro_> brendand, nope, there's no bug in LP looking at that upstream report
<charlie-tca> okay, pedro_ gave you the upstream for it already
<brendand> very similar report from the same guy - should also be a wishlist. i'll have a look in gnome bugzilla for any similar upstream bug
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/803824
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803824 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Can't change the display of Nautilus/Gnome File Open Dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * brendand feels inclined to ask the reporter not to submit multiple issues in one bug
<pedro_> the hidden files thing is known
<pedro_> the issue is that they are not in 'sync' with nautilus
<pedro_> gtkfilechooser is using its own settings not the pref from nautilus
<pedro_> you can suggest to use right click on the gtkfilechooser and choose the hide/no hide option there
<pedro_> there's another old bug for that
 * pedro_ looking
<pedro_> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143599
<ubot4> Gnome bug 143599 in GtkFileChooser "Share "show hidden" option with Nautilus" [Enhancement,New]
<pedro_> and the other... i've seen that as well
<pedro_> there's no actually a 'master' bug for implementing all those views
<pedro_> there's https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=572066 but it's probably going to be marked as won't fix anytime soon
<ubot4> Gnome bug 572066 in GtkFileChooser "Different view options on GTK+ file chooser dialog boxes" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<pedro_> but you can point the user there and then change the bug number for another or something like that
<pedro_> brendand, ^
<bil21al> mt top pannel sound icon dissappear after update..how can i get it back??? using 11.10 alpha?
<hggdh> bil21al: sounds like a bug. Have you checked LP for a match?
<charlie-tca> app-indicator is broken right now in oneiric
<bil21al> how to check Lp??? and
<bil21al> any body else lose it???>>> sound indicator
<bil21al> ??
<charlie-tca> It is all being ported to gtk3 or gnome3 or something. everybody else lost it
<charlie-tca> 11.10 is oneiric, which is the development version. It is expected things will break
<bil21al> yes things break.
<yofel> bil21al: in case you don't know it yet: oneiric support is in #ubuntu+1
<bil21al> tell me what command is use in terminal to report sound idicator bug
<bil21al> ??
<yofel> though from the changelog, unity 4.0.1-0ubuntu3 that was just uploaded might fix that
<bil21al> yofel; can we update it now??
<yofel> probably not built yet, wait a few hours
<bil21al> ok i will
<bil21al> tku
<Tetsuo55> is there any way to get a newer kernel that is not vanilla?
<Tetsuo55> my hardware is dependent on custom ubuntu patches that are applied to the official kernel updates, but they have a bunch of regressions which are solved in the kernel git head
<yofel> newer kernel for which release?
<Tetsuo55> uhm
<Tetsuo55> the current one haha
<Tetsuo55> not oneiric but the one released recently
<yofel> hm, I don't know if we have backports for natty, sry
<Tetsuo55> how unstable is oneiric?
<Tetsuo55> i mean my app has an unstable branch, but in reality its just as stable as the stable branch
<bil21al> i want to report the network manger bug what command should i type in terminal??
<Pici> bil21al: this should work: ubuntu-bug network-manager
<bil21al> tku
<esmaeil> Hi all
<esmaeil> I applied to BugSquad I love to know How much times need to get acceptence?
<bil21al> i think  they will answer you in 24 hours
<bil21al> in mine i got answer in 24 hours
<esmaeil> bil21al: it was my answer?
<bil21al> yes esmaeil;
<esmaeil> bil21al: till now I think it's more than 40 hours
<esmaeil> bil21al: thank you very much for your reply
<bil21al> you are welcome
<irc_willynux> hello, I think that bug #804019 should be assigned to 'wishlist' if someone here is from Ubuntu bug control team please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804019 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Minecraft is not available in the Ubuntu Software Center (affects: 3) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804019
<envygeeks> I was wondering if somebody who can set importance on bugs can try this "fix" and then set a low importance for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/722019 that way the developers might know where to look
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 722019 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Failed to install the bootloader (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-01
<blkperl> so is bug 797257 wishlist or backport ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 797257 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "New Upstream Release 2.8.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 254)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797257
<charlie-tca> blkperl: looks fixed-released. The latest version of pidgin in oneiric is 2.8.0
<blkperl> charlie-tca: thanks
<duanedesign> vish: ping
<vish> duanedesign: pong..
<duanedesign> vish: good day vish
<vish> duanedesign: you too, but day?  wow! up early? ;)
<duanedesign> vish: i had a user in #ubuntu-beginners-team wanting to join the bug squad mentorship group a
<vish> duanedesign: sure, feel free to add them
<duanedesign> vish: yes i did a bunch of physical work yesterday and went to sleep early
<duanedesign> so i woke up about 30 minutes ago :P
<duanedesign> vish: thank you
<vish> np.. :)
<balaji_> am using ubuntu11.04, sometimes when i click shutdown, instead of shutdown it gets restarted. why this problem
<valsum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/735868
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 735868 in linux (Ubuntu) "Shutdown restarts the computer (affects: 1) (heat: 36)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<balaji_> what i have to do now?
<valsum> Hopefully it will get fixed.
<balaji_> hmm fine
<balaji_> valsum:i have apache2 in my system. it is configured as apache will get started on boot. I dont need this, how to make this not to start on boot?	
<balaji_> (i know this not right channel to ask this but i didnt get response from appropriate channel)
<ronin___> valsum: In which linux did you install apache2?
<ronin___> balaji: In which linux did you install apache2?
<balaji_> ubuntu11
<ronin___> valsum: sorry for mistake
<ronin___> balaji: In which linux did you install apache2?
<ronin___> balaji: you mean 11.04
<Pici> ronin___: balaji_ is getting help in #ubuntu...
<balaji_> ronin__:yeah 11.04
<ronin___> balaji: let me I will help you
<ronin___> sorry all guys for this help
<ronin___> I know here is not appropriate place for answer to this question
<balaji_> ronin__: one person said me to remove /etc/init.d/apache2 but i doubted whether it is good. so i asked him.. now i am getting response like sysv-rc-conf which i didnt understand
<micahg> balaji_: you should probably ask in #ubuntu-server
<micahg> oops
<bil21al> i have now upgrade my oneirics but now i report the bug but this says that  upgrade to oneirics  3 days ago..i have open update manager it says no update available/ what can i do??now
<charlie-tca> When did you actually upgrade from natty to oneiric?
<charlie-tca> That is the date ubuntu-bug and apport use as the upgraded date
<charlie-tca> not the updates you should be running daily
<charlie-tca> hm, once again repeating across channels
<charlie-tca> bil21al: please don't ask the questions in multiple channels
<bil21al> ok i think that oneirics+1 is oneirics channel they knew batter so i that why asked
<charlie-tca> Many of the people will stop responding when you that, since we don't know how many channels you asked in, and how many responses you already got.
<bil21al> no i have downloaded al[pha1 and than install it charlie-tca
<bil21al> ok i will never do  that
<bil21al> charlie-tca  plz bro tell me what can i do about this upgrade problem??
<charlie-tca> Have you tried the command line to see if maybe update-manager is broken ?
<bil21al> tell me the  command?
<charlie-tca> I normally run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a terminal everyday.
<charlie-tca> since yesterday, I show 49 updates here
<charlie-tca> If everything says no updates available, I would not worry about it, since you are using Oneiric.
<bil21al> yes yes before i report the bug now i also do so i run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade and than  updates downloded than i restart and report the bug but in bug description there was written that  upgrade to oneirics 3 days ago
<bil21al> so how can i resolve it.its annoying
<charlie-tca> I have no answer. I don't know for sure what that date is, and don't pay much attention to it during triaging
<bil21al> ok thanks bro
<charlie-tca> Maybe that is the date that package updated last, I don't really know
<Ampelbein> bil21al: that date is added by apport by examining the last time /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log was modified.
<bil21al> but i now just before reporting the bug i update my system from terminal and also check the update manager for updates but there were no updates so i report the bug than i read the description there was written this UpgradeStatus: Upgraded to oneiric on 2011-06-28 (3 days ago)
<bil21al> bug 804483
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804483 in empathy (Ubuntu) "empathy window vanished after some time (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804483
<bil21al> yes yes this bug  ubot4
<Ampelbein> bil21al: that file is only modified when you actually do a distribution upgrade, not when doing normal upgrades.
<bil21al> so when somebody said me there to upgrade your system than what will i say..?
<Ampelbein> bil21al: did somebody tell you to?
<bil21al> no..ok if i ask i will explain this so thank you
<bil21al> no ok if any one ask i will explain this what i have told you  so thak you
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-02
<blkperl> launchpad keeps telling the page has timedout...
<penguin42> you can try asking on #launchpad but it's pretty dead at the weekend
 * penguin42 suggests 'low' for bug 803652
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 803652 in libgtop2 (Ubuntu) "Expects kernel version to be X.Y.Z so warns for kernel 3.0 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803652
 * Ampelbein agrees with penguin42 
<Ampelbein> done
<penguin42> Thanks
<hjd> Hi all. I have found some bugs dealing with programs which cannot be installed due to unmet dependencies. A lot are reproducible so I have confirmed them, but some (like bug 777484) installs just fine. Should I just leave a comment saying I got it to work and ask the reporter to check if it is still a problem, and change status to incomplete, or should I do something more/else?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 777484 in padre (Ubuntu) "i can't install padre in lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 65)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/777484
<penguin42> are you al;so on Lucid?
<hjd> penguin42: yes, I checked it on a virtual machine running Lucid
<penguin42> hjd: OK, then I'd ask if they still have the problem on lucid
<penguin42> leave it as incomplete with that question
<hjd> penguin42: done. Thanks :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2011-07-03
<benonsoftware> Question: Does anyone know of I programme that a 12 year old can adopt?
<benonsoftware> So does anyone know have a package that needs adopting?
<brendand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/804878
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 804878 in unity (Ubuntu) "Cycle of pinning/unpinning application leads to icon not appearing in launcher (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<brendand> i've been able to confirm this bug, just need someone to set the Importance. It's pretty difficult to trigger, but the effect is bad so i'd tend towards Medium importance (since it breaks a function of a core application)
<Ampelbein> brendand: done
<Ampelbein> brendand: I was unsure about low or medium with the same reasoning as you (hard to get this issue by accident vs. breakage in unity) and I agree with medium.
<brendand> Ampelbein - yes, it's difficult to be sure just how difficult it is to trigger. I like to be on the safe side, since it effects user experience pretty badly if it does trigger
<brendand> thanks
<ronin___> Hi
<Ampelbein> ronin___: hi
<ronin___> please help me? for beginning my journey, I got exhausted after a week apply in lunchpad didn't get approved?
<ronin___> why the people come to here!
<ronin___> never answer any question?
<ronin___> it's really best place
<yofel> not all of us are always online, and it's sunday. What did you apply to?
<ronin___> I applied in bugsquad in lunchpad.net one weeks ago
<yofel> That doesn't usually take a month, I guess the admins are busy
<yofel> hggdh: ^
<yofel> err, week, not month -.-
<ronin___> and you mean i have to stay?
<ronin___> and you mean i have to wait?
<penguin42> it's a nice warm sunny Sunday as well :-)
<yofel> stick around for a while or send a mail to ubuntu-bugsquad@lists.ubuntu.com
<ronin___> I send it before please check your mail?
<ronin___> me and lot's of other people
<yofel> What's your name? And are you subscribed to the list? Mails from non-subscribers get moderated if I remember correctly
<ronin___> thank you very much after one month search and read
<ronin___> of course I'm subscribe in bugsquad mailing list
<Ampelbein> ronin___: on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage you can read how to find untriaged bugs
<yofel> as a general note: You don't need to be a member of the busquad to be able to triage bugs. It's just to recognise the triagers
<ronin___> really
<ronin___> I read 50% of how triage
<ronin___> if i can triage a bug right know
<ronin___> I will be very happy
<ronin___> and thank you very much :)
<hggdh> OK. Looking at it
<hggdh> ronin___: ^
<hggdh> ronin___: I do not know who you are (IRC nick to LP id map), but I just acted on all pending requests to bugsquad membership
<ronin___> hggdh: my name is Esmaeil mirzaee
<ronin___> hggdh: and really thank you very much
<hggdh> ronin___: you are welcome. Thank you for helping.
<CarlFK> bug 798962 seems to be fixed.  should I close it, or just comment "seems fixed" ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798962 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) ""automatic login" not saved or respected (affects: 1) (heat: 392)" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798962
<CarlFK> oh hell, booted into maveric
<lifeless> :P
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-25
<remix_tj> hi! i reported an annoying bug and i want to retrieve more infos in order to help developers to have as much as possible informations for identifiying better the problem and fixing the bug
<remix_tj> the bug is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1003296
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1003296 in lightdm "lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in _pam_winbind_change_pwd() when password is expiring" [Undecided,New]
<LoT> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1017473 this gets wishlisted right?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1017473 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mozilla-sync-server" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<arielsanflo> saludos
<arielsanflo> este es mi problem tengo instalado ubuntu 12.04 y una usb wlan rtl8192cu de wifi pero al acuatlizar el kernel 3.2.0-25-generic
<arielsanflo> a el -26 dejo de funcinar no me la reconoce
<arielsanflo> como puedo solucionar este error
<arielsanflo> gracias por su ayuda
<TheLordOfTime> anyone able to translate?
<arielsanflo>  i am from colombia
<arielsanflo> write in english?
<TheLordOfTime> some of us do not understand foreign languages.  are you having a problem with wireless internet in the newer kernel?
<arielsanflo> this is my problem I have installed ubuntu 4.12 and a usb wifi wlan rtl8192cu but acuatlizar kernel 3.2.0-25-generic
<arielsanflo>   to the -26 stopped working demo I recognize
<arielsanflo>   how I can resolve this error
<arielsanflo>   Thanks for your help
<TheLordOfTime> your native language is spanish, right?
<arielsanflo> The problem is that my last kernel 3.2.0-26-generic does not recognize the wlna rtl81192cu
<arielsanflo> yes i speak spanish
<arielsanflo> my english so so
<TheLordOfTime> I'd start in #ubuntu-es then
<TheLordOfTime> since that channel might be better suited to help you
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> bo help in chanel
<arielsanflo> no help in chanel ubuntu -es
<arielsanflo> I told you I suddenly could help
<arielsanflo> help please
<TheLordOfTime> bleh, my internet is evil
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-26
<shadykhan> hi
<psusi> is there a release manager around that can approve a precise task for bug #1012946?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1012946 in parted "dm-part-sync.patch breaks creating multiple partitions on a LVM volume" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012946
<psusi> I'm fixing it now, and it's going to need an SRU
<micahg> psusi: wait, there's a regression from either oneiric or lucid to precise?
<psusi> micahg, yes
<psusi> I made a boo-boo in precise... have fixed it now
<micahg> psusi: and it's still broke in quantal, right?
<psusi> yea... fixed it there, now preparing to upload the precise branch
<micahg> ok, tasks given
<bent-stack> Anyone know if there are Virtual machines (resources) available for retesting bugs for Ubuntu - I only have two laptops that don't have the grunt to drive multiple virtual machines - running  ubuntu 10,11,12( EC2 fail = only 11.10) - Thanks\
<bent-stack> Hmm (after a bit more research)  - Seems it's possible to create custom AMI's ( Ubuntu virtual machines) - from scratch on Amazon ec2 - cool
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-27
<alo21> hi
<LordOfTime> this a bug or a feature request?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/terminator/+bug/1012943   It sounds like a bug, but it could be a request for missing functionality
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1012943 in terminator "Terminator doesn't use 12.04 style scrollbar" [Undecided,New]
<guntbert> against which package do I report a bug in system settings/network/network proxy?
<guntbert> nvm - I found ubuntu-bug -w  :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-28
<alo21> hi
<alo21> TheLordOfTime: hi... could you help me, please?
<astraljava> alo21: Just a word of advice, of course I don't know whether there are mutual agreements between the two of you, but it's alright (and actually recommended) to just state your questions on the channel. In case the person you're highlighting is unavailable, someone else may step forward and help in the issue.
<astraljava> alo21: A friendly reminder, if you will, cause I remember that you're still relatively new around here. :)
<alo21> astraljava: absolutely right
<alo21> I am working to fix bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/956000
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 956000 in juju "'juju bootstrap' with no arguments gives confusing message" [Low,In progress]
<alo21> but I have problem on building juju
<micahg> alo21: you'll want #ubuntu-server or maybe #ubuntu-cloud then
<micahg> this channel is for triage, not bug fixing
<micahg> but we're happy to redirect you to the proper place
<alo21> micahg: someone says that this channel is for bug fixing too, when I asked i #ubuntu-beginner
<micahg> nope :)
<micahg> alo21: as juju is in universe, #ubuntu-motu might be of some use as well if you're trying to test build a fix
<alo21> micahg: I am asking in #juju too
<philipballew> So if I am reporting a bug on my brodcom wifi card that is not working, what would I place after ubuntu-bug with apport when reporting?
<jibel> philipballew, if you think it's a bug with the driver report a bug against 'linux'
<Riddell> how does a user get permissions to nominate bugs for a release?
<arand> Riddell: Nowadays you'll need a bug supervisor https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/140509
<hggdh> Riddell: you should be able to, if you are in the release team for KDE (I think)
<Riddell> hggdh: it's for our irc bot
<hggdh> Riddell: for the bot, the best is to ask in #ubuntu-irc or #ubuntu-ops
<Riddell> hggdh: mm, can they give a launchpad user permissions?
<LordOfTime> Riddell: hm?
<LordOfTime> oops sorry
<LordOfTime> wrong window, accidental tabfail
 * LordOfTime glares at his laptop
<hggdh> Riddell: hum, no, not this way. But you can code it in (my logging to a LP account)
<Riddell> yes, we have, now we need that account to be able to nominate bugs for releases
<hggdh> Riddell: ah, OK. Hum. I am not sure how to get this done
<hggdh> Riddell: what I know people have done is run the bot on a restricted box, using their own LP id
<hggdh> But, still, the IRC folks should have heard this before, and should know what to do/steer you in the right direction
<LordOfTime> hggdh: speaking of bots, can you confirm that your announcebot in -bugs-announce hasnt gone all wonky?
<LordOfTime> its been quiet since i logged on
<hggdh> LordOfTime: I will check (but it is probably on of those quiet moments)
<LordOfTime> i've been on for two hours, so....
<LordOfTime> unless there's been no bugs in two hours...
<hggdh> LordOfTime: looping OK, with no new bugs appearing in the RSS channel.
<LordOfTime> hm
 * LordOfTime shrugs and returns to fixing a malfunctioning script
<hggdh> LordOfTime: I have seen the RSS feed go down before, though
<LordOfTime> indeed, bad things can happen like that
<hggdh> Riddell: please have a look at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-q-release-bug-list-workflows
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-29
<LordOfTime> anyone on bug control here?
<LordOfTime> or rather, can help me confirm whether this bug is invalid?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/1019280
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1019280 in metacity "[need-packaging] New Upstream Release" [Undecided,New]
<LordOfTime> since its already in Debian (they only give a link to the sid package)
<bcurtiswx> LordOfTime, The currently Ubuntu version is lower than the one in sid it appears,
<bcurtiswx> s/currently/current
<LordOfTime> bcurtiswx: its marked, needs-packaging, what it needs is a sync
<LordOfTime> is tagging as 'needs-packaging' valid for when a sync is needed?
<hggdh> nope, but we can put this down as lack of knowledge from the OP. Just correct to a sync (or merge) as needed
<bcurtiswx> If it were me, i would close the bug and ask the user to use 'requestsync' from the terminal
<LordOfTime> ARGH!  Y U NO WORK LAUNCHPAD
<LordOfTime> i agree with hggdh on this, but that's because right now my mood is such i dont want to close that bug
<LordOfTime> unfortunately, LP crapped out on me right now
<LordOfTime> so i cant do anything </annoyed.
<bcurtiswx> LordOfTime, its entirely up to you. Your original question was whether it was valid, and it is. What you do from this point is up to you :)
<LordOfTime> bcurtiswx: :P
<LordOfTime> its also dependent on LP working
 * bcurtiswx kicks LP
<LordOfTime> but unfortunately for some reason i'm getting LP OOPS things
<LordOfTime> (timeouts everywhere from this IP)
<LordOfTime> the only thing i can see is my user page without a timeout
<bcurtiswx> could be because it's cached
<LordOfTime> *notices a few emails sitting in his inbox*
<LordOfTime> ... ohh...
<LordOfTime> "Network Maintenance"
<LordOfTime> </rage>
<bcurtiswx> haha, i'd still be raged, just more patient
<LordOfTime> bcurtiswx: problem is the maintenance window
<LordOfTime> ('tis a BIG WINDOW)
<bcurtiswx> works fine 'ere
<LordOfTime> yeah, the source is here
 * LordOfTime now has standard HTTP timeout errors
<bcurtiswx> sorry you're IT doesn't like you
<LordOfTime> indeed
<hggdh> oh, c'mon, IT does not like users, period
 * hggdh knowns, been there
<bcurtiswx> it's true, i think they're trained to loathe every user..
<LordOfTime> except I work in IT
<LordOfTime> :O
<LordOfTime> :P *
<hggdh> so did I, for quite a long time
<LordOfTime> hggdh: i'm on ITSec though
<LordOfTime> so...
<LordOfTime> :P
<hggdh> oh, even worse ;-)
<LordOfTime> hggdh: heh
<TheLordOfTime> is anyone on Ubuntu 12.04 able to check and confirm this?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/seahorse/+bug/1019341
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1019341 in seahorse "Seahorse GUI does not display additional-identity email information on PGP keys " [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: I am running Quantal -- it works (but with a slightly different interface, the emails are listed below the GPG keys)
<TheLordOfTime> hggdh:  ah, well its a 12.04 regression then, because that existed in 11.10 according to a few people around here
<TheLordOfTime> (and it existed in 11.04)
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: it does sound as a regression. But, as Seb pointed out, might not be easy to fix. The best, I guess, would be to ping the seahorse developers at seahorse-list at gnome.org
<micahg> if it's a regression, it should be flagged in LP as such
<hggdh> TheLordOfTime: also what micahg points out -- add 'regression-release' as a tag to your bug
<micahg> also needs targetting :)
 * micahg gives a task
 * micahg waits for the tag
 * TheLordOfTime waits for signal strength to increase slightly
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: make sure to include a comment about it being a regression from oneiric as well
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  i havent confirmed *personally* its a regression, as I skipped Oneiric (wouldnt run on this system)
<micahg> TheLordOfTime: well, do you have a reliable source? :)
<TheLordOfTime> micahg:  hang on, i might have an old oneiric VM lying around i can confirm in
<micahg> if it works in oneiric and is broken in precise, it should be easier to fix
<TheLordOfTime> *backs up an old multi-name key for testing*
<micahg> if it's broke in both, that's more difficult
 * micahg used that word easy too easily
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<micahg> as both precise and oneiric have 3.2.2
<micahg> otherwise both releases should be noted as affected
 * TheLordOfTime will have to personally test before marking that its a regression
<TheLordOfTime> since apparently this VM is exploded
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-06-30
<penguin42> are tags like 'natty' supposed to be for bugs that only affect natty or that affect natty as well as others?
#ubuntu-bugs 2012-07-01
<lifeless> penguin42: such a tag indicates the bug was reported on natty by apport, IIRC
<penguin42> lifeless: Ah ok, I've been following bug 774434 for some time and it's still happening on qq
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 774434 in ubuntu "mouse pointer disappears in ubuntu (11.04 onwards...)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774434
<jetole> Don't know if this is where I should mention it but we seem to have an outage in the repos
<mapreri> i'd like to join the bugsquad team, but i don't understand if is necessary to present myself in ML or so on. i signed (a long time ago) the CoC, subscribed myself to the ML, read the bug triaging guide, and ask for joinig the the lp team. there are other things to do before start working on bugs?
<Elbrus> mapreri: you can always work on bugs, you don't need to be a member of any team to do that.
<mapreri> Elbrus, well, and any person can change the status of a bug (to the ones available, sure)?
<Elbrus> status, yes, urgency, no
<Elbrus> s/urgency/importance
<Elbrus> indeed to have more powers, you need membership, but usually you get that easier when you are active
<mapreri> Elbrus, sure, the importance filed is disable for the "normal" users
 * Elbrus is not sure if bugsquad team has additional powers
<mapreri> Elbrus, bugcontrol has additional power, isn't it?
 * Elbrus is member, but hasn't noticed any difference
<Elbrus> bugcontrol != bugsquad
<mapreri> Elbrus, yep, i know, i don't understand if you a bucontrol or bugsuad member
 * Elbrus is bugsquad member
<Elbrus> but does not have much powers ;)
<mapreri> Elbrus, yeah! so the aim of this team is ahve another icon in the personl account page on lp? :D good
 * Elbrus is not sure...
<Elbrus> I think it is mainly a commitment spoken out.
<mapreri> well :)
 * Elbrus is going to sleep
<mapreri> Elbrus, well, thx for the explanations
<mapreri> Elbrus, and when i want the membership i have to ask for it in the ML?
<hggdh> mapreri: membership in bug-control? Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl
<mapreri> hggdh, i already read :) thanks for the approving, anyway
<hggdh> mapreri: my pleasure :-)
<mapreri> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-24
<nikolark> Hi, I'm looking to specify the right package for bug #1172852 . Bug concerning linux-image-extra not being installed by 13.04 usb-install, therefore usb-keyboard and mouse does'nt work.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1172852 in linux (Ubuntu) "USB keyboard and mouse don't work" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1172852
<nikolark> Could hw-detect be responsible?
<mitya57> nikolark: linux-image-extra is intentionally not included in the default install, everything should work without it
<mitya57> so I believe it's assigned to right package
<mitya57> but better please ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<nikolark> mitya57: OK, thanks :-) I'll ask in there
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-26
<Skini151> Hi,today i tested "saucy daily image" and encountered a problem , after suspend Ubuntu i can't return to DE, see only black screen/// what package is responsible for this "gnome-power-manager" , "pm-utils" , or the kernel himself.
<Skini151> tested on VM
<Skini151> both KVM and VirtualBox
<hggdh> Skini151: since we do not know what caused the error, we can go conservative, and assume -- for now -- this is a kernel issue
<Skini151> can i put the "gnome-power-manager" , "pm-utils" , the kernel logs to this bug on LP, if i am not sure about it
<Skini151> ?
<hggdh> Skini151: yes, you can.
<Skini151> you encountered this kind of bug before?
<Skini151> i found a bug that can be similar to mine can you look at it
<Skini151> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/linux/+bug/1054732
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1054732 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "[LENOVO 4298R86] suspend/resume failure" [High,Confirmed]
<Skini151> or this one : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/linux/+bug/1193661
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1193661 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "[Apple Inc. MacBookPro10,1] suspend/resume failure [non-free: wl]" [Medium,Confirmed]
<hggdh> Skini151: do you see a kernel oops?
<Skini151> nope just black screen and blinking cursor
<hggdh> can you access the system via SSH?
<hggdh> because I do not see, a priori, any of the above bugs as being relevant
<Skini151> no
<Skini151> i can't type anything
<hggdh> can you ping the VM from your system?
<hggdh> the reason is if we do not have data on this, it will be very difficult to solve it
<Skini151> at begin cursor blinks but after he just freeze
<hggdh> yes, I understand. But we need to be able to gather data.
<hggdh> huh
<Skini151> it seems that i can access the DE but i see black screen
<hggdh> perhaps you will get more help from #ubuntu-quality, the folks there are working continuously on testing Saucy
<hggdh> ah, you are already there
<Skini151> i will try tomorrow to install on real machine , will that change grub version?
<hggdh> no, it will not. But please consider installing *also* SSH. if this is a bug on the DE, you would be able to SSH in, and gather data
<Skini151> and after ok
<Skini151> oooops
<Skini151> ok
<Skini151> just ok
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> OK
<Skini151> thanks
<hggdh> yw
<theghost> Hi, I wanted to fix my first ubuntu bug with the help of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix. But when I tried to build a dep from my fixed package (according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix#Testing_the_fix)) a got the following error: "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\xe4' in position 40: ordinal not in range(128)". Anyone knows what that means ?
<hggdh> theghost: that means bzr died with an exception (UnicodeEncodeError). Not good, really.
<hggdh> theghost: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<theghost> hggdh: I am running Raring / 13.04
<hggdh> theghost: and is it up-to-date? Spefically, is bzr up-to-date?
<theghost> hggdh: I install bzr with "sudo apt-get install bzr"
<theghost> The error looks somehow similar to this: "https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/871386"
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 871386 in Bazaar "recipe fails to build" [Undecided,Fix released]
<hggdh> this is a very old bug, I would expect the current bzr to have the fix
<hggdh> theghost: but is the backtrace the same?
<hggdh> theghost: ah, no, there is really no bug, sort of. It has something to do with the simlink and/or locale
<hggdh> theghost: this is actually a good question -- do you have any simlinks/directories in the path of the bzr operation with, say, umlauts?
<theghost> hggdh: yes, looks like an encoding issue. i use utf8
<theghost> hggdh: the filepath to the directory contains umlauts. will change and retry
<hggdh> (frankly, I would still consider it a bug, bzr should not die because we have localised characters in a path)
<theghost> hggdh: ok, now the bzr error is gone. definetely was the umlauts in filepath. thanks. i think too that a version system should not break because of this. I will file a bug for "bzr"
<hggdh> theghost: please do. Please also add a link to the bug you found, so that we do not lose the  history
<theghost> ok, in case someone is interested I filed this bug for the encoding error:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/1195011
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1195011 in bzr (Ubuntu) "bzr-buildpackage fails if directory contains umlauts" [Undecided,New]
<theghost> hggh: thanks for your help, hggdh. cya
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-27
<shadows> I want help filing a regression bug from Ubuntu to Ubuntu+1 and the sound device AC97 hda-intel
<shadows> really I don't know if it is kernel problem or Pulse audio i.e.
<shadows> audio internal speakers works after reboot, then plug in headphones and speakers mute which is okay, and unplug headphones the speakers are not enabled again
<shadows> no mixer setting will correct this ;  I tried hda-analyzer from ALSA Project and I can't find a sequence for the GPIO that reliably restores speakers to operate
<shadows> where do I start, to get help and fix this bug?
<hggdh> shadows: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<shadows> hggdh: thanks, I'm partway through this
<hggdh> yw
<shadows> hggdh: is it helpful to file a bug or does that just clog up somebody's work load?
<shadows> i.e. if it is something that might get fixed in the future
<hggdh> shadows: usually, for hardware-related issue, the best is to file a new bug -- small differences in the hardware may impact
<shadows> I have a guess that "David Henningsson" (guy who closed some Dell laptop like I have related audio bugs recently) may be familiar with what is going on
<hggdh> shadows: and we do not know if this is a known issue, anyway
<shadows> okay I will follow up with a bug soon
<hggdh> shadows: yes, he will, he deals with a lot of sound issues
<gQuigs> on step 4 of SRU process, needs someone to add Quantal to the list of releases.. and Fix Released for Raring:... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1003296
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1003296 in samba (Ubuntu Precise) "lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in _pam_winbind_change_pwd() when password is expiring" [High,Confirmed]
<shadows> hggdh: thanks again for the advices, bug filed #1195377
<hggdh> shadows: yw
<Malizor> Hi everyone, I have a question about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix#Documenting_the_fix
<TheLordOfTime> whats your question?
<Malizor> Should I also update the changelog in the fix-commit when the package I'm fixing is handled with daily released?
<Malizor> ie. all former debian/changelog entries are from "Ubuntu daily release <ps-jenkins@lists.canonical.com>"
<Malizor> Should I just commit the fix and then the changelog will be generated?
<Malizor> Or should I do as documented?
<Malizor> I don't know if I'm clear enough :p
<hggdh> Malizor: It sounds like this is a test package. I think it would be better to ask at #ubuntu-quality, since I am not sure of the current process
<Malizor> hggdh: ok, thanks, I will ask there
<theghost> Hi, I wanted to fix my first bug. I already edited my changes and now I tried to build a package with my changes, according to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix#Testing_the_fix . But when I run pbuilder-dist I get "configure.ac:89: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PYTHON_MODULE". For autogen this means that autoconf-archive is not installed but even after installatio of the package pbuilder-dist fails but autogen runs fine. Ho
<theghost> w can I make pbuilder-dist work ?
<shadows> well, I don't know. maybe someone else will, theghost
<theghost> Seems like pbuilder-dist does not pull the right dependencies for my package :( Is there a way to force this ?
<theghost> anyway, I fixed. If your package builds fine with autogen and not with pbuilder-dist, this means pbuilder lacks the dependency. You can fix this by adding the necessary depency package to the *.dsc file that worked for me
<theghost> dunno, if this is the "proper" way to handle this. but at least it lets me build my package for testing
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-28
<Macfiron> Hi!
<Macfiron> I'm experiencing a strange behavior of gnome-terminal in a dual screen setup: If I have a gnome-terminal with more than 1 tab opened running on the screen with smaller resolution and maximise the terminal and switch View/Desktop with <Window>-<CursorX>, the terminal jumps to the other screen.
<Macfiron> No I did some research, I already found #751605, which could be related, but I'm not sure.
<Macfiron> Does the description of my problem sound familiar? Should I report it anyway?
<jibel> Macfiron, it seems close to bug 1040885
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1040885 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu Raring) "gnome-terminal auto-restores its size" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040885
<Macfiron> hmmm
<Macfiron> I'm trying to understand, give me some minutes.
<Macfiron> ah
<Macfiron> the bug report is incomplete :)
<Macfiron> The resizing already happens, if the focus changes
<Macfiron> (4)
<Macfiron> jibel: thank you, I think that might be the one I looked for!
<jibel> yw
<Macfiron> cucu
<gQuigs> I'm trying to build samba to fix a bug, but failing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5805829/
<gQuigs> running: debuild -uc -us  in the directory from apt-get source samba
<gQuigs> Is there a better way to do this?
<gQuigs> for bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/1003296
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1003296 in samba (Ubuntu Precise) "lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in _pam_winbind_change_pwd() when password is expiring" [High,Confirmed]
<hggdh> gQuigs: did you look at the failed configuration?
<gQuigs> hggdh: I couldn't really understand it, bit I just found this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=670561
<ubot2`> Debian bug 670561 in samba "samba: debuild -us -uc fails at smbtorture4 on amd64" [Normal,Fixed]
<gQuigs> hggdh: which so far seems to get me further
<hggdh> gQuigs: do the errors in config.log match?
<hggdh> and yes, it seems --disable-smbtorture4 should do the trick. So, if this works, please make sure to identify this additional fix
<gQuigs> but how was it actually built for Ubuntu before that fix?
<hggdh> gQuigs: I am not sure... I never tried to build samba. But that it built, it did, and you can get the latest official build log and look at it
<hggdh> (it is probably some other update that messed it
#ubuntu-bugs 2013-06-29
<sm0x> Hey Guys, anyone here? I'm new in the Ubuntu BugSquad and want to ask about help for my first steps. I have read the "HowToTriage" Wiki-Article but  i'm concerned to make more work :/
<penguin42> sure - well feel free to ask about some bugs in here if you're not sure what you should do with them
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-23
<Nothing_Much> I'm having problems with the XMir display server with radeon, how would I report that bug?
<Nothing_Much> I'm having problems with the XMir display server with radeon, how would I report that bug?
<Nothing_Much> Hello, how do I report a bug for XMir?
<ogra_> Nothing_Much, try asking in #ubuntu-mir
<Nothing_Much> Thanks ogasawara
<Nothing_Much> ogra_: *
<rubund_> Hi, Can someone take a look at #1320359 and nominate it or tell me if I'm doing something wrong? I asked for this also 4 days ago.
<rubund_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/osm-gps-map/+bug/1320359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320359 in osm-gps-map (Ubuntu) "Tiles not showing for libosmgpsmap 0.7.3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<niedbalski> Hello guys, does anybody can target https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1171878 to precise series ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1171878 in Compiz "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes maximized windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Fix committed]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-24
<niedbalski> Hello guys, does anybody can target compiz https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1171878 to precise series ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1171878 in Compiz "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes maximized windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Fix committed]
<niedbalski> thanks.
<elijah> Here is a bug report I think should be closed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/749567
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 749567 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor jumps and clicks randomly" [Low,Incomplete]
<elijah>  I left comments explaining why
<ali1234> it's incomplete so it will close automatically after some time
<Rosco2> I am trying to guide someone through the SRU process so we have a working osmgpsmap in Trusty
<Rosco2> Could someone please nominate Bug 1320359 for Trusty?
<ubot5> bug 1320359 in osm-gps-map (Ubuntu) "Tiles not showing for libosmgpsmap 0.7.3" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1320359
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-25
<jnhghy> Hi, I found a bug in ubuntu 12.04 is this a good place to describe it/ report it - I don't want to report it on launchpad :D ?
<Matml_> Hi all.
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-26
<staticpenumbra> Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone had run into a bug with native  3D acceleration drivers on Ubuntu and an ivybridge laptop
<staticpenumbra> My whole laptop freezes when I try to use a 3D app and I have to hard reset, everything works with nouveau but no 3D acceleration
<staticpenumbra> running ubuntu 64bit
<staticpenumbra> oh and I have an error about compiz crashing occasionally... Im running stock trusty Tahr
<neupuceni> Hi! Can someone explane me waht is kernel bisection?
<staticpenumbra> Lazy mans reply - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection
<niedbalski> hey bdmurray , could be possible to target https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1171878 to precise series?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1171878 in Compiz "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes maximized windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Fix committed]
<bdmurray> niedbalski: done, it could use a test case and such for the SRU
<niedbalski> bdmurray, perfect, thanks!
<balloons> ping hggdh, you around?
<niedbalski> Hey bdmurray , i updated the test cases for https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1171878 , Could you please sponsor @khadgaray patch?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1171878 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "Adding/Removing an external monitor causes maximized windows to move to another workspace" [Medium,Triaged]
<bdmurray> niedbalski: could you check with a patch pilot? I'm working on a critical bug at the moment
<niedbalski> bdmurray, sure
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-27
<rubund> Hello, I'm trying again. Can someone please nominate https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/osm-gps-map/+bug/1320359 for trusty?  (or tell me what I'm doing wrong since this request seems to be ignored here)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1320359 in osm-gps-map (Ubuntu) "Tiles not showing for libosmgpsmap 0.7.3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<rbasak> rubund: done.
<rbasak> rubund: you did everything right. I see that you were in the sponsorship queue at http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html already, since ~ubuntu-sponsors was subscribed to the bug.
<rbasak> rubund: sorry it's taking a while. As you can see the sponsorship queue is quite big at the moment.
<rbasak> rubund: thank you for your patience, and for taking care of the package in Ubuntu. If you don't hear anything in the next week or two, ping me and I'll take a look at it when I can.
<rbasak> (if I don't get to it in my next patch pilot shift)
<rbasak> rubund: and I hope you can stick with it and hopefully get upload rights to this package soon. That would help reduce sponsorship requests and everyone wins :)
<rubund> hi rbasak!  thanks a lot
<rubund> !
<rubund> It's just that since I'm completely new to this, I get quite uncertain when I don't hear anything.
<rubund> But this is great. I did actually not know that it was already in the sponsorship queue.
<rbasak> rubund: yes, that is unfortunate. The process could be more transparent, especially when delays are involved.
<rbasak> This is the right channel to ask for bug status changes.
<rbasak> For other development process changes, #ubuntu-motu is the right channel as this is a universe package.
<rbasak> If you have difficulty getting an answer because people appear to be busy, watch the channel topic in #ubuntu-devel. When a patch pilot appears listed there, that's the person to ask, since he's nominated himself for that role.
<rbasak> HTH.
<rbasak> (also the ubuntu-motu mailing list usually gets responses to questions)
<rbasak> We really appreciate the efforts of developers actually trying to land patches (rather than users complaining but not volunteering to help)
<rbasak> If this describes you and you can't get an answer from any of these channels, ping me.
<rbasak> (and I'll point you in the right direction at least)
<rubund> Thanks a lot for explaining this to me
<rbasak> np
<rubund> rbasak: just one other question. I believe that the SRU can (should?) also be applied to saucy. The debian/changelog file in the patch only contains trusty though. Could it still be nominated here?   (it is not so important since saucy is not LTS)
<rbasak> rubund: yes - you'd need a separate MP or debdiff for Saucy though. Is it really worth it though? Saucy is EOL in just a few weeks now.
<rbasak> rubund: so all users will need to upgrade to Trusty anyway. By the time the SRU is sponsored, reviewed by the SRU team, and verified for a week in proposed, I don't think there's any point.
<rbasak> rubund: EOL dates here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<rubund> rbasak: you're right. It's not worth it. I believed the EOL for saucy came later (had not checked in a while). Thanks for explaining!
<Guest69772> Can someone tell me if I named the right package for this bug report:
<Guest69772> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/1335289
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335289 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Shutdown timer regression" [Undecided,New]
<Guest69772> Can someone tell me if I named the right package for this bug report:
<Guest69772> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/1335289
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1335289 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Shutdown timer regression" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-bugs 2014-06-29
<israel> Hi is anyone around that works with SRU?
#ubuntu-bugs 2015-06-28
<hjd> Hi all, could someone please mark bug 1393322 as Triaged/Low (trivial to reproduce, minor problem not affecting the program in general).
<ubot5> bug 1393322 in unar (Ubuntu) "lsar: verylong doesn't show timestamp correctly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393322
 * penguin42 will
<penguin42> done
<hjd> penguin42: Thank you :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-29
<dednick> hey. can anyone help me with a problem on error.ubuntu.com, or point me to somebody that can? https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/cd26f799c09a81efc74642f8628bbfe825caaf91
<dednick> need to find if it's possible to get the crash file (or at least the trace logs) from some of the instances. not sure how the upload process works.
<gromero> Hi all. I've got a question regarding launchpad bug report / fix. Could some tell me what's the most appropriate channel to address my inquire?
<hggdh> gromero: let's try here. Until we know what is your question about, no way to be sure it's here or elsewhere.
<gromero> hggdh: Let's take this bug for instance: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8/+bug/1594393
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1594393 in openjdk-8 (Ubuntu) "JVM on PPC64 LE crashes due to an illegal instruction in JITed code" [High,Fix released]
<gromero> hggdh: Is there anything I could do (instead disturbing maintainers) (like setting a flag) to get it backported to 16.04?
<nacc> gromero: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nacc> gromero: i think you dropped earlier, did you see my link?
<nacc> can someone nominate LP: #1577916 for xenial?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1577916 in ganglia-web (Ubuntu) "Missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577916
<gromero> nacc: thanks a lot. connection problems :)
<nacc> gromero: np, just incase: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<nacc> gromero: normally, the person working the bug will follow that and request (here) that it gets nominated for appropriate series
<nacc> gromero: sorry, bad use of terminology, if you don't have rights, you can nominate for a series; here you can request someone opens the task itself for that series (satisfying the nomination)
<gromero> nacc: got it. makes sense.
<rbasak> nacc: done
<nacc> rbasak: thanks!
<gromero> nacc: thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-06-30
<philroche> Hi, Can I request that Xenial be added to the affected releases for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1581200?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1581200 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Trusty) "Ubuntu cloud-init expects trailing dot on GCE metadata FQDN" [Undecided,New]
<rbasak> philroche: done
<philroche> rbasak: Excellent. Thank you
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-01
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a question regarding bug 1592531.I didnt find any update in -proposed.
<ubot5> bug 1592531 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "Cannot compile module tda10071" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1592531
<irgendwer4711> I need help on prosposal
#ubuntu-bugs 2016-07-02
<irgendwer4711> hello, I need help to install software from prosposal.
<irgendwer4711> I mean Proposed
#ubuntu-bugs 2017-06-29
<abrody> hi folks, I'm trying to nominate a bug for SRU in Trusty, but I don't really know what I'm doing
<abrody> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nethogs/+bug/1531847
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1531847 in Raspbian "nethogs needs to be updated to 0.8.1 on kernel 4.3.3-2+" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<d3ll> my ubuntu 16.04 not shutting down properly. It stucks at splash screen with ubuntu logo and then it stays forever. To shut it down, I manually have to long press the power button.
<d3ll> any help??
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-25
<gf2> Hello. I am learning to triage bugs. I have a question. Bug number 1778322 seems to have a patch. Should it be marked as confirmed? Could someone look at that bug and let me know if I should mark it as confirmed?     The reporter has included a suggested solution which is a patch from redhat.  Thanks    ...G
<hggdh> bug 1778322
<ubot5> bug 1778322 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "gvfs-smb-browse can't browse samba/smb tree" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1778322
<hggdh> gf2: not really, somebody else *must* confirm.
<gf2> ok, thanks hggdh   - just wanted to check with you first.   On to other bugs  :)
<hggdh> gf2: I agree that it sounds real, but there are some points here: (1) is this issue already reported at Gnome? (2) if so, does it have a patch? (we would usually prefer a patch from upstream); (3) if no bug upstream, then you might go ahead an report it there, and provide the links ...
<hggdh> to both the LP bug and the RH one
<hggdh> gf2: so, you can *still* work on it :-) (if you feel comfortable, I mean)
<gf2> I think that is a bit above my skill level at the moment. I thought I would start with bugs that I could replicate. Thanks for the advice. :)
<gf2> Hello again. I am learning about bug triage. I see a new bug where the reporter has later said, "nevermind, it was due to messed up ~/.config/mimeapps.list from an earlier installation - can be closed"
<gf2> Do I mark that as "invalid"?
<gf2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1778549
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1778549 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Thunderbird selectable as default web browser" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> gf2: yes, you can set as invalid. Please add a comment stating something like "closing per OP's request, not a bug"
<gf2> will do. Thanks hggdh!
<hggdh> yw :-)
<gf2> It has two "affects"  ubuntu-mate and thunderbird (ubuntu). Do I mark both as "invalid"?
<hggdh> not the ubunutu-mate (a different distro), but you can close invalid Thunderbird (Ubuntu)
<hggdh> we here have access and (a bit of) control over Ubuntu, not Mate, or other distros
<gf2> ok. So I will leave the ubuntu-mate "affect" as status "new" for this bug
<gf2> Hi. some of these bugs are from 2008. Shouldn't they be closed by now?   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/240887
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 240887 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "impossible to switch in the agenda to - week - month" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> this one as well:    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/255492
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 255492 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "thunderbird doesn't sign message using a x.509 certificate" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> I have found several more, searching for thunderbird, status = new, importance = undecided.  How do I handle these really old bugs (10 years old)?
<gf2> hggdh?
<hggdh> gf2: you would have to check if the issue reported is no longer present -- if it is not, then you can close it
<gf2> you mean check with the reporter to see if they still have the problem?
<hggdh> yes, you can do that
<gf2> ok, will do. Thanks again :)
<hggdh> yw
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-27
<gf2> Hello again. I am learning to triage bugs.     I have contacted reporters for several old bugs (2008-2009). Some have replied right away to say I should close the bugs which I have. How long should I wait for a response from the others? Perhaps 1 week? Then, what should I do? Should I label the bug as "incomplete" because of the lack of response?
<wxl> gf2: i would advise attempting to reproduce yourself in supported versions. if you can't do so or it's not clear how to do so, that seems appropriate. invalid may also be appropriate if it's only relevant to old versions, but that requires more work to confirm, so i'd avoid it.
<wxl> gf2: if it's incomplete, it will be closed after 60 days of inactivity automatically
<gf2> ok, thanks wxl! I will go with "incomplete" after 1 week. These are all regarding Thunderbird and I have not found any that I could replicate. Many seem to be special situations like a specialized type of email they have received. I am watching for items that I can try to replicate but I haven't found any yet and I have reviewed about 30 bugs.
<wxl> gf2: it doesn't hurt to render them incomplete at the same time that you ask for an update. if the report was complete for an old unsupported version, it's most likely incomplete for supported ones. do ask them to check the current versions. also, i'd advise doing the "easy" bugs first, i.e. try to avoid the specialized situations. :)
<gf2> Thanks for the advice, wxl. I am having a tough time finding *easy* bugs to test/confirm. I thought since I recently installed Thunderbird (2 days ago), I could test thunderbird bugs. But I found all these old ones.    But that is a good idea to mark them "incomplete" at the same time as I contact them. I shall do that.
<wxl> gf2: often times things that involve network protocols can be problematic, as are things that are specific to particular pieces of hardware. you might have better luck working on gui elements or simple applications.
<gf2> I have been using this standard wording when I comment the bugs:    	 	 	 	 		 Hello <name>.   Thanks for submitting this bug and reporting a problem with Thunderbird.
<gf2>  You made this bug report in 2008 regarding Thunderbird and there have been several versions of Thunderbird since then.
<gf2>  Could you confirm that this is no longer a problem and that we can close the ticket? Or, if it is still a problem, could you come to Launchpad and make a comment to that effect?
<gf2>  Thank you again for helping make Ubuntu and Thunderbird better.
<gf2>  G
<wxl> pretty good
<wxl> you can see stock responses here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<gf2> Is that ok?
<gf2> ok, good. I will check that responses site.
<wxl> you also might want to incorporate the likes of:
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Release_has_reached_End_of_Life_.28EOL.29
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses#Old_untouched_bugs
<wxl> note at the top that there is a firefox extension available to make use out of those
<wxl> i'm not sure they still work given firefox has moved to that different add-on format
<gf2> oh, ok. I will explore that. I was copying and pasting from a word document.
<wxl> webextensions
<wxl> that's what it's called
<wxl> it's based off of greasemonkey which seems like it shuold work https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/
<gf2> ok :)
<gf2> thanks again, wxl :)
<wxl> thank YOU gf2 for helping others help make ubuntu better XD
<gf2> :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-29
<gf2> Hello, I have a bug here that I think should be set to "wishlist" level of importance. Can one of you do that?      https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/379015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 379015 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Asterisk showing new messages is not shown at topmost level" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> I will put a summary of the suggestion in there now.
<gf2> Hello, I have a bug here that I think should be set to "wishlist" level of importance. Can one of you do that?      https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/379015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 379015 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Asterisk showing new messages is not shown at topmost level" [Undecided,New]
<gf2> Hi, how do I determine if a bug is qualified for the papercuts project ("trivial to fix")?  I have a bug here that is a small annoyance to the user but might be big to fix (I don't know).  Could someone look at it and see if I should associate it with the papercuts project?         https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/379015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 379015 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Asterisk showing new messages is not shown at topmost level" [Undecided,New]
<hggdh> gf2: bug 379015 is now wishlist
<ubot5> bug 379015 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Asterisk showing new messages is not shown at topmost level" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379015
<hggdh> gf2: a papercut is meant for something that is easy to fix -- simple change in code, doc, whatever. This bug would only qualify if this were to be such a change (which IDK, I do not deal with TB).
<hggdh> gf2: anyway, this is a change to be performed upstream. You can, for example, propose a patch upstream
<hggdh> also, it would be good to check if a bug about this has already been submitted upstream; if so, then we will link it to the LP bug, if not we would create one upstream (and again link it here)
<gf2> Thanks hggdh, for changing the status on that bug to wishlist. :)      OK, I will look at upstream to see if there is already a proposal on this. Thanks again for the feedback. :)
<gf2> Um, where do I go for "upstream"?
<gf2> nevermind, I found the wiki page :)
#ubuntu-bugs 2018-06-30
<gf2> Hello. I am attempting to pass a bug upstream to Mozilla regarding a Thunderbird enhancement request made through Launchpad. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/379015
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 379015 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Asterisk showing new messages is not shown at topmost level" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<gf2>   I have found a duplicate in Mozilla Bugzilla:     https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235956
<ubot5> Mozilla bug 235956 in Folder and Message Lists "add number of unread messages next to (collapsed) account name" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<gf2> But the Mozilla bug is listed as resolved fixed (I think it simply expired).   Do I reopen this bug or file a new one?
